# New development in the shooting case of the black georgia jogger



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
*Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him









						Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
					

The white Georgia man who, along with his son, are charged with murdering unarmed black jogger Ahmaud Arbery had a past connection to the victim.




					nypost.com
				



*


----------



## candycorn (May 8, 2020)

And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 8, 2020)

Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.



  Do you feel the same way about Trayvon "dirt nap" Martin?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.



Truths often emerge at critical moments....anyhow whats good for the goose is good for the gander...ya'll with the help of the fake news ....editing the video etc. have trashed two fine white men who were just acting as good citizens trying to help the police.

Ignoring the fact the black  guy attacked the son and tried to wrest his weapon from him.

Also it seems very possible now that the black dude used jogging as a  cover to scope out places to burglarize....which  would also perhaps explain why he did not want to be questioned....which before seemed like a simple matter...stop and talk to the white guys .....but not so simple if he was a criminal...probably feared they had something on him...which also might have provoked his attack on the son...to get his weapon and then kill both the white guys with the shotgun....yes the facts are coming in and they will alter everyone's  pre-conceived notions of this black guy being as innocent as a baby lamb....how striking this case is  with the  way the media is handling it in pretty much the same manner they handled the zimmmerman case.....they lost then...and it looks like they will lose again.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.



What relevance does that have....he lived with his mama like most black thugs with a criminal history.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.



  Certainly sounds like they knew who he was from past experience.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


And so it begins....hurl personal attacks because you can’t refute the content.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


Is this about Tara Reade and Creepy Joe?


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.




Who said that this incident had anything to do with race at all?

Libs are saying it, but they already have a narrative that they are squeezing the facts into.  Doesn't mean this is true.


Suppose the victim here had trash talked the shooter's mum?     I don't know what happened here, and there could easily be reasons why anyone of us might have shot him


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.
> ...



Yes....they may now be released...I am sure the Grand Jury will  find all this very interesting.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL




Where is the proof of "racism" here?      I just don't see it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.



Which means absolutely nothing


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



No.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



Only to the brainless......it explains why they felt  the need to be armed for one thing.....a known criminal ....as in very likely the black criminal would be armed.

I am also sure the Grand Jury will find it very interesting that the black guy has a criminal history.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...




I'd really want to know what charges Mr. Arbery had before.   This is interesting.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



  Exactly


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

How will the msm spin this?   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL


What was racist about their call to the police?  Did they use the n-word to describe him?  They called him a black man wearing a white t-shirt.

Maybe they hate white t-shirts as much as you hate red hats.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.



Because that's what he was


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.
> ...


Then what were all the calls to 9-1-1 for?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



They will do anything they can think of  to try and defend a black guy no matter if he is gulty as sin....like how they kept showing that picture of trayvon when he was like 10 yrs. old.   which worked very well for them...lots of peeps to this day think that was how he looked the night he was killed.....in fact that picture is what got the whole thing rolling....even fooled obama....hence his sttement of...If i had a son he would look like trayvon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL




Candy still angry.  Sad.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Why don't you ask the two racist bubbas who killed him?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Being racist is not illegal...though I have seen  nothing yet that would indicate  they are racist....if the suspect had been  white I am sure they would not have acted any differently.

A thief is a thief and good citizens will always try and help the police catch them.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Funny how the protesters are allowed to march with such a large crowd.

What happened to social distancing?
Why aren’t the leftwing nuts screaming about how many lives they are endangering?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Bubba is a racist term.

BTW you were not so kind to blacks when they attacked the asian lady....remember that?  Not that long ago.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Being racist is not illegal...



Being a murderer is, dickhead.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Proof that they are racist?
Oh, you don’t have any.  I guess because they are white, that makes them “racist”.

You can’t answer the question because you’re full of shit.


----------



## White 6 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


With the state of Georgia having the 5th highest number of executions in the country, including 3 in 2019 and 1 this year, I suspect the father will get the needle.  It is a sorry state of affairs when someone makes a heinous murderous attack and immediately starts lying about how he even knew the guy existed, especially a former investigator in the DA's office  having investigated his victim years before, and with no evidence linking to any thing this year.  There is no such thing as vigilante justice.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Funny how the protesters are allowed to march with such a large crowd.
> 
> What happened to social distancing?
> Why aren’t the leftwing nuts screaming about how many lives they are endangering?


If they all come down with the chinese corona virus...they will blame Trump....and so it goes.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He is also an asian using a racist term.

We can all play that game..................h/Why Are Asians So Racist?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

White 6 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so the negro did not committ any crimes this year....you think that clears his record?  hehheh
Anyhow.....No one was trying to be a  vigilante....they were simply trying to help the police nab a suspect.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


The murderers will not be charged and will become right wing heroes.  Don't act surprised when it happens.


----------



## Augustine_ (May 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


You knew it was coming.  The population making up this country are nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE A CRIMINAL HISTORY



Now what ya dumbass?

I am more likely to stand up for your kin in an attack than you are. I have been to jail a few times from fights in bars defending the defenseless from drunk dicks.

My criminal record is quite long yet I am as honest as ANY PERSON on this site


----------



## Augustine_ (May 8, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


Truth


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Blacks do not ‘jog’. They run track, and away from cops.

HE DINDU NUFFIN!


----------



## candycorn (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



A black guy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 8, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.


About 10 years ago I finally decided that I was done drinking and driving.

I still frequented the bars for a few years however but I refused to use a cab. I took the opportunity to walk home for exercise. My favorite bar was probably 4 or 5 miles from my house so I walked or joged through many neighborhoods that I didn't "belong" in. 

I have a criminal record and I was in a place I didn't live. 

DID I DESERVE TO GET SHOT?


----------



## bluzman61 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...


Thanks for your post.  This is all starting to make more sense now.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Here is the 'complete video' of the shooting incident....the msm will  not show you the complete video and they are doing their best to remove the complete video from all sites.

I will post it again before it is  taken down.


Well, looks like tht one has been removed also...i  will try and find another. 

But even if the msm is sucessful in remoging all the videos that show the complete encounter....the jury will be able to see the  complete video if it goes to trial.

I have found another one that shows just about everything but the cut if off a little short.  The leftwingers always act like they have  not seen this...it was posted several times on the other thread...though they all may have been removed by now.


----------



## bluzman61 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Here is the 'complete video' of the shooting incident....the msm will  not show you the complete video and they are doing their best to remove the complete video from all sites.
> 
> I will post it again before it is  taken down.


Thanks!


----------



## bluzman61 (May 8, 2020)

Gee, where are IM2, Asslips, and BWK now?


----------



## cnm (May 9, 2020)

Jesus. The Kkluxers are out in force on this thread. Not a surprise, Indiana was their most popular state, wasn't it? Anyway, if that incomplete video isn't evidence of murder I don't know what is.


----------



## bluzman61 (May 9, 2020)

cnm said:


> Jesus. The Kkluxers are out in force on this thread. Not a surprise, Indiana was their most popular state, wasn't it? Anyway, if that incomplete video isn't evidence of murder I don't know what is.


So, where ARE your buddies IM2, Asslips, and BWK NOW?


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.
> ...


Know “most black thugs with a criminal history,” do you?


----------



## White 6 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The way to help law enforcement is to share information and act according to the law, not take the law into your own hands and you know it Mac.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



How did they take the law into their  own hands?   They merely told  the guy they needed to talk to  him.  They had already called the cops and knew they were on the way.  

They made no attempt to arrest the black guy....they simply wanted to talk to him.  It is not illegal to try and talk to someone.

At all times the black guy had freedom of movement...was never restrained in any manner....he did not want to talk to them and now we see a possible motive for that.

What normal person jogging down the road will not respond to a request from someone when they say they need to talk to him.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.
> ...



Did I say Arbery deserved to get shot?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


 But I felt like you implied he was suspect simply for "not belonging"

I've been MANY places I didn't belong.


----------



## White 6 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The idiot father and his son provoked this incident, brought loaded weapons, and had them out, when they _wanted to have their talk with their victim_ and now he is dead, because he didn't jog with a gun. It's not right and you know it. Everybody knows it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Nope. I just found it curious that (to my knowledge) it has never been mentioned.

My take on this is that, even if Arbery was the burgler they suspected him to be, everything these guys did was precisely what they should NOT have done. It was stupid and reckless.

It was stupid to confront the guy themselves and even more stupid to do so armed.

Are they racist? Given that they sincerely thought he looked like the black guy in the surveillance video, maybe not. But one thing is for sure: the whole thing was pointless and need not have happened.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Two points

1. As I have proven his so called rap sheet is irrelevant. I guarantee you mine is longer than his and I am no threat to anyone who doesn't deserve it.

2. He looked like the guy? Really? Dark video. Dark skin. What were the defining characteristics that made him look like the burgler? 

Come on guys, this is simple ABC shit. They may or may not be racists but they are certainly zealous morons who were puffed up by their presumption of the law and their bravado.


----------



## Dekster (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.



The video shows jogger boy rushing the son and trying to wrestle the gun from him.  That alone is enough to justify the shooting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

Dekster said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...


No it isn't. 

That is ridiculous. If I point a gun at you are you going to TRY to defend yourself or cower in fear?

Asshat


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

give me a funny for having a brain?

FUCK YOU


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



1. I didn’t say anything about his rap sheet and it would only be relevant if this were about the burgleries in any case.

2. I didn’t lend any credence to their assumption that Abery was the burgler. I only said they sincerely thought he was. Or at least, they thought it was enough to stop and question him.

None of this absolves them of their stupidity in this case. I just feel feel that racism is all too often blithely tossed out there as a motive for any and every incident involving people of both races. It’s gotten to the point that the word itself has lost all meaning.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> they sincerely thought


I have a bridge....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

bluzman.....board coward?

I seldom give derogatory emotes but you've seen fit to do it twice now.

Is it possible that you don't like being called out?I thought you a deeper person than that.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

Well help me out here Sparky. The excuse of the Vigilantes was that there were break ins in the neighborhood. But apparently none of them were reported to the police. Man who leaked Ahmaud Arbery video thought it would CLEAR his friends

Now. Help me out. What crime spree were these idiots supposedly reacting to?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Better question. Why were none of these burglary’s ever reported to the police?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Except for one small problem. There were no burglaries reported to the actual police. No burglary reports for months up to the shooting.https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8302641/Attorney-leaked-Ahmaud-Arbery-lynching-video-thought-CLEAR-friends.html


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 9, 2020)

Wait until they find out that George Zimmerman was driving the truck!


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2020)

A little surprising that it took that long for one of these kinds of threads to pop up.


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> How did they take the law into their own hands? They merely told the guy they needed to talk to him. They had already called the cops and knew they were on the way.
> 
> They made no attempt to arrest the black guy....they simply wanted to talk to him. It is not illegal to try and talk to someone.
> 
> ...



If I'm jogging down the road and 2 complete strangers stop their vehicle in front of me, the driver gets out, and is carrying a shotgun?  No, I don't want to talk to those people.  I might do it because I'm worried they might be crazy people who will shoot me if I don't, but I certainly wouldn't want to.

Hell, if some stranger wants to talk to me when I'm out jogging, regardless of if they are armed or have stopped their vehicle in front of me, I'm likely to just keep going.  I want a bit more of a reason than "I want to talk to you" before I'm going to stop my jog for a stranger.  

The video doesn't show enough to be certain of the chain of events, but I do question the likelihood that two men who decided to chase down a possible burglary suspect, stop in the road in front of him and confront him while carrying guns in their hands, would have calmly asked the jogger if he'd please stop to chat.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Wasn't Arbery throwing punches when he was shot ?  If so, that would be a self-defense shooting.

Look at the video. *Arbery is attacking McMicheal.* The video shows Arbert punching McMichael in the face. If this is not a case of self-defense shooting, nothing is.

This appears to be another railroading of a legitimate self-defense shooter, to accomodate the racist, extremism of that element of the black community.  The common - take the side of the black guy, no matter what, so as to not lose votes from the black community.  All too common nowadays, in communities with substantially large black voting population.

George Zimmerman, Darren Wilson, Michael Slager, Betty Shelby, and now the McMichaels.  Seems to be now, that you can defend yourself with a gun, as long as the guy attacking you isn't black.

I'm not posting the video because every one of them I've seen is loaded with BS propaganda against the McMichaels, but they also clearly show Arbery as the aggressor/attacker.  To call him a victim is preposterous.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > they sincerely thought
> ...



Good for you.

Problem is, you have no more cause to assume they did not than I have to assume they did.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...



And? Despite the large-type boldface, this only relates to whether McMichael targeted Arbery deliberately. There is no way that anyone can create an image of the deceased as violent based on this, even though some lowlifes are trying to do so on the internet for some evil motive.

The only past charges against Arbery that are known currently relate to his possibly carrying a gun to a school function when he was 19 and shoplifting, nothing violent, and a Georgia citizen carrying a gun is no surprise given that Georgia is swimming in guns. I wonder when this cop's son got his first gun and whether he carried it around with him, and, if so, whether his cop-daddy knew it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Stupid motherfuckers born every minute, why buck the trend


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Wasn't arbery throwing punches when he was shot ?  If so, that would be a self-defense shooting.


The only self-defense in this scenario is Arbery, unarmed, trying to ward off a guy stopped in the middle of the road with a shotgun pointed at him. Of course he would have thrown some punches. What the hell was McMichael doing in the road with a shotgun? You simply can't cast blame on Arbery for what occurred.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Except for one small problem. There were no burglaries reported to the actual police. No burglary reports for months up to the shooting.https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8302641/Attorney-leaked-Ahmaud-Arbery-lynching-video-thought-CLEAR-friends.html


Burglary or no burglary, Arbery attacked McMichael, and was punching him in the face, with full force.  McMichael was 100% justified in shooting Arbery.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't arbery throwing punches when he was shot ?  If so, that would be a self-defense shooting.
> ...


Wow.Leave to to a loony liberal to distort the facts so out of proportion that it leaves you wondering if they're talking about the same incident.

Arbery was not trying to _"ward off"_ anything.  You don't ward off somebody talking to you, by attacking them with your fists, unless you're a violent thug, as the video shows Arbery to be.  Also, the video does not show McMichael pointing his shotgun at Arbery. Stop making up things.

What McMichael was doing in the road with a shotgun, was talking to Arbery, asking him some questions, and keeping the shotgun ready, for self-defense,  just in Arbery might attack him, as exactly proved to be the case.

Of course *you blame Arbery*. He attacked McMichael, and was punching him. A violent crime, by apparently, a violent criminal.  No doubt about it.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> A little surprising that it took that long for one of these kinds of threads to pop up.


I'm surprised (if it hasn't happened already) that the blob supporters haven't tried to involve the Clintons, Obama, Biden, etc...


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Except for one small problem. There were no burglaries reported to the actual police. No burglary reports for months up to the shooting.https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8302641/Attorney-leaked-Ahmaud-Arbery-lynching-video-thought-CLEAR-friends.html
> ...



Bullshit. You have the right to punch somebody who is coming at you with a shotgun. What was this turd doing there brandishing a shotgun? Even if you are unarmed, you have a right to defend yourself if someone is threatening you with a gun. 

There have been several killings by guys with guns who "think" or "perceive" or "suspect" that the victim is threatening them. Unarmed people have the same right to self defense based on their thoughts or perceptions or suspicions. These self defense and "stand your ground" laws are way too vague.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 9, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...


Trayvon chased down zimmerman, that was his sin
If these guys  chased down the black guy then they're in deep doo doo


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bluzman.....board coward?
> 
> I seldom give derogatory emotes but you've seen fit to do it twice now.
> 
> Is it possible that you don't like being called out?I thought you a deeper person than that.



Nah...

It has everything to do with winning a contest:





Talk about a no-life loser.  bluzman61 is setting the standard for other losers.  

I had to disable my reactions alerts; I'd have like 20-30 every morning when I log on...this guy stays up all day/night giving reactions....


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Except for one small problem. There were no burglaries reported to the actual police. No burglary reports for months up to the shooting.https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8302641/Attorney-leaked-Ahmaud-Arbery-lynching-video-thought-CLEAR-friends.html
> ...



Ok. Let’s review. Self Defense does not apply when you chase the guy down. It is not stand your ground when you are the aggressor. Any questions?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


I dont know what will happen to them

but they are not hero’s

what they did turned into a disaster for everyone involved


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I'm surprised (if it hasn't happened already) that the blob supporters haven't tried to involve the Clintons, Obama, Biden, etc...


I'm surprised the Obama, Biden, Clinton supporters haven't tried to involve Trump.  They blame him for everything else.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Does being right make libs bullet proof?

obviously not


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Ok. Let’s set up an experiment. I want you to help me out. You go jogging and I will have two Black Guys drive around you, stop, and approach you with shotguns. I bet you start screaming how you were attacked by gun wielding thugs.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Bullshit, once again. First of all, these boy-bitches did not have any right to stop him at all, much less while holding guns, obviously giving Arbery the impression that they were detaining him under threat. The violent criminals in this situation were the boy-bitches.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



But it does make the attackers guilty. And it should serve as a lesson for the next delusional dolt who sees himself as the vigilante for the hood.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bullshit. You have the right to punch somebody who is coming at you with a shotgun. What was this turd doing there brandishing a shotgun? Even if you are unarmed, you have a right to defend yourself if someone is threatening you with a gun.
> 
> There have been several killings by guys with guns who "think" or "perceive" or "suspect" that the victim is threatening them. Unarmed people have the same right to self defense based on their thoughts or perceptions or suspicions. These self defense and "stand your ground" laws are way too vague.


YOU are bullshit.  I watched 6 videos. None of them showed McMicheal _"coming at_" Arbery such that Arbery should feel threatened.  You are trying to concoct this to your liking. Not gonna work.  The video doesn't back you up.

I already told you what McMichael was doing with a shotgun.  You need to be told twice ?  The video does not show McMichael threatening anybody with a gun, Just because you have a gun, doesn't mean you're threatening somebody.

Liberals are clueless, and out of their minds, when it comes to guns.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


Don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time. This little sweet little black guy record is going to come out and it’s not gonna look good.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bullshit, once again. First of all, these boy-bitches did not have any right to stop him at all, much less while holding guns, obviously giving Arbery the impression that they were detaining him under threat. The violent criminals in this situation were the boy-bitches.


YOU are bullshit once again.  The McMicheals have every right to confront Arbery and ask him a question.  You have probably asked a question to somebody 1000 times in your life. 

_"Holding guns"_ is meaningless, other than just being prepared for proper self-defense.  Your posts here are obvious examples of your liberal lunacy/ignorance, when it comes to guns, and your complete disorientation regarding their use.

The presence of the guns, in no way, is giving any impression of a threat.  If Arbery was mistaken to think it was, in the same way you are here in this thread, that's HIS fault for not understanding guns properly, in addition to the fault of the liberal MISeducation establishment in America, which is dreadfully incompetent, and clueless about guns. As much as you are right here.

The McMichaels did nothing at all violent, and they are the victims of political pandering to racist, black gooneybirds.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised (if it hasn't happened already) that the blob supporters haven't tried to involve the Clintons, Obama, Biden, etc...
> ...


Shut up Bitch and get a job mining coal!


----------



## Erinwltr (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Sit back and watch all the USMB Trolls celebrate these two guys being the judge, jury and executioner.  Well done Orange Dopes.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> But it does make the attackers guilty. And it should serve as a lesson for the next delusional dolt who sees himself as the vigilante for the hood.


There ARE NO _"attackers"._. The only attacker (as shown by the video) is Arbery.  And the only lesson is that in communities with sizable black voting populations, you can't rely on the politicans and police to back you up, for your legal rights of self-defense, if/whenever the person attacking you is black.

I wonder how many of these "Blame the white guy" cases there now have been in America.  Must be 100, just since the Zimmerman fiasco.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Sit back and watch all the USMB Trolls celebrate these two guys being the judge, jury and executioner.  Well done Orange Dopes.


But that's not what they were, as any intelligent person who has seen the video knows.

Liberals don't know the meaning of the word >> self-defense.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Shut up Bitch and get a job mining coal!


Shut up yourself, puppy, and get a job shoveling shit.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. Let’s review. Self Defense does not apply when you chase the guy down. It is not stand your ground when you are the aggressor. Any questions?


 Yeah, let's review.
Simply going to somebody to ask some questions, isn't being an aggressor.  

Firing a gun when somebody (Arbery) is attacking you with their fists, is stand your ground self-defense.  

What incompetency the schools are exhibiting these days.  Sad.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up Bitch and get a job mining coal!
> ...


Been there done that.  I love being comfortably retired watching you eat coal dust.  Shut up Bitch and shovel!


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Been there done that.  I love being comfortably retired watching you eat coal dust.  Shut up Bitch and shovel!


I'm comfortably retired, neither eating coal dust or anything else uncomfortable.  Now go get that shit shovel, and get back to work, naive.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You still have no more cause than I do. I’m sorry you can’t accept this fact and have to resort to insults but, there it is.


----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


That he was a thug was a no-brainer, but oh the righteous indignation!


----------



## Erinwltr (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


He's usually really good on the Religion threads.  Really gives them hell.  But other than that, gramps is a dickhead.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Been there done that.  I love being comfortably retired watching you eat coal dust.  Shut up Bitch and shovel!
> ...


Interesting use of the word, naïve.  The coal dust has obviously clogged your fucking brain.  So what's left for you to do?  Pound Sand, Bitch!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Where is the proof of "racism" here? I just don't see it.



Your two white gun toting goons were breaking Georgia law when they admittedly acted as vigilantes while attempting to detain a black jogger at gun point because they did not witness the person that they murdered commit a felony if any other criminal act. Jogging is not a criminal act.

Therefore the following words were written by a full blown racist.



MacTheKnife said:


> .   two fine white men who were just acting as good citizens trying to help the police.



Taking the white killer’s side when the dead black man cannot speak to the facts of this case and not knowing or respecting the law the killers cited in their defense Is racist.

Atlanta civil rights attorney L. Chris Stewart said this case does not fit the proper description of a citizen's arrest.​
Georgia's citizen's arrest law requires that the offender must have committed a crime in the presence of another person, or that person must have "immediate knowledge" of a crime that has taken place by the perpetrator.​
Stewart said that to see a black man jogging down the street and assume he's a criminal, grab guns and chase him down is ridiculous.​"It's insanity to even attempt to try and call that citizen's arrest," Stewart said. 








						Breaking Down Georgia's Citizen's Arrest Law After Ahmaud Arbery Fatal Shooting
					

Two men who shot and killed an unarmed black jogger in Coastal Georgia said they did so in accordance with Georgia's citizen's arrest law.




					www.gpbnews.org
				



....    and yes you are guilty by association with racists.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the proof of "racism" here? I just don't see it.
> ...


How were they racist? And are they in jail
For being vigilantes? Ohhh noooo Lol


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up Bitch and get a job mining coal!
> ...


you're the master at shoveling shit..."veteran"


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Guilty of what?

we still do not have the full story


----------



## harmonica (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


wrong:








						Man who leaked Ahmaud Arbery video thought it would CLEAR his friends
					

Alan Tucker told Inside Edition Friday that he was responsible for releasing the vision, which showed his pals Gregory and Travis McMichael shooting Ahmaud Arbery in Brunswick on February 23.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




These stories have a way of changing over time, particularly as evidence is accumulated.   Remember Baltimore's Fred Gay?    Supposedly killed in cold blood by the Baltimore PD?   Turned out to be bullshit, the 6 charged officers were ruled to be as Innocent as New Born Babes.   Ditto with the Ferguson Missouri police office and Gentle Giant,  or so many others.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevant to this case. We already knew this weeks ago before the story went viral. In fact, your article helps the lawyer for Ahmaud's family.

It is clear now that the McMichaels were not merely trying to talk to Ahmaud. They were executing a citizens arrest and trying to detain him. In order to execute a citizens arrest, the McMichaels have had to just witnessed Ahmaud committing a crime on their property, or witnessed a crime that had just been committed. Neither of those points are true here.

The citizens arrest law was put into place for incidents like this, "“If you’re in the grocery store and a guy walks in and robs the place and turns his back to you and you tackle and hold him down not shoot him you hold him down until the police get there that’s a citizen’s arrest.” Referencing a video tape from a previous day and thinking this jogger looks like the suspect does not qualify as a citizens arrest. The McMichaels make the situation worse by grabbing their guns, jumping in their pickup and then try to detain Ahmaud block after block.

The citizens arrest will never hold up in court because the citizens arrest law was never created to allow someone to form a posse and go after a "suspect" with guns. The citizens arrest was created to allow retailers to detain someone they believe is shoplifting which is why most attorney’s would say this defense will not stand in court.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bluzman.....board coward?
> 
> I seldom give derogatory emotes but you've seen fit to do it twice now.
> 
> Is it possible that you don't like being called out?I thought you a deeper person than that.



Of course you did.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Agreed

the left has cried wolf too many times in the past

I see blame for the death of the jogger on all sides


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> It is clear now that the McMichaels were not merely trying to talk to Ahmaud. They were executing a citizens arrest and trying to detain him.


A citizens arrest would have been illegal since they did not directly observe a crime

but they say they only wanted to question him 

maybe a new video will appear or more evidence of some other kind


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


This is worth repeating:

January 15 - First coronavirus case returns from China to US. At the same time, Democrats march articles of impeachment to the Senate
January 31 - Trump Declares Coronavirus A Public Health Emergency & Restricts Travel From China. Joe Biden calls Trump xenophobic.
February 9 - White House Coronavirus task force briefs governors
February 10 - Governor Cuomo and Mayor de Blasio encourage thousands to gather and celebrate the Chinese new year in New York
February 24 - Trump Administration sends a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus. 
February 24 - Nancy Pelosi tours San Fran’s Chinatown and says, "We do want to say to people, come to Chinatown, here we are … come join us


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear now that the McMichaels were not merely trying to talk to Ahmaud. They were executing a citizens arrest and trying to detain him.
> ...



Their lawyer already argued they were trying to execute a citizens arrest, which is why that topic is coming up. So we know the McMichaels weren't just trying to have a conversation. Even if they were just trying to question him, Ahmaud is under no obligation to talk to them. According to the father's own statement, they cut Ahmaud off at least 3 times. (the video is the last time they blocked his path) If Ahmaud made it clear he didn't want to talk, it's over. Dial 911 and let the police handle it. Instead father and son kept pursuing.


----------



## Dekster (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Only  hot headed idiot would immediately attack a guy with a gun.  Of course you probably also think they chased him down when he was the one who ran up on the stopped truck.  You need to get your bifocals or your morals focused.  One less democratic voter.  Boo Hoo.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> Their lawyer already argued they were trying to execute a citizens arrest, which is why that topic is coming up.


If so they need to hire a better lawyer because that excuse wont save them

they could say they they wanted to question him and he lunged for the shotgun 

in fact thats what they better say


----------



## konradv (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear now that the McMichaels were not merely trying to talk to Ahmaud. They were executing a citizens arrest and trying to detain him.
> ...


That would be Unlawful Detention.  They had no authority to question him.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Their lawyer already argued they were trying to execute a citizens arrest, which is why that topic is coming up.
> ...



Unfortunately for father and son following Ahmaud street after street and reversing course when Ahmaud turns around to avoid them doesn't seem like two guys that just want to have a conversation. Why get out of your truck and brandish a shot gun? I don't see in any circumstance how that can lead to a good outcome.


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


It happened the day of.  1:08pm 9-1-1 call about a black man in a white t-shirt trespassing on private property under construction.  1:14pm second call about the same man fleeing because he knew someone saw him.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> Unfortunately for father and son following Ahmaud street after street and reversing course when Ahmaud turns around to avoid them doesn't seem like two guys that just want to have a conversation.


Up to that point I agree with their actions if they really suspected the guy of being a criminal

they called 911 but the cops had not arrived yet

the mistake was getting out of the truck


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How were they racist?



I didn’t say the killers were racist. Go back and read what I said.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

konradv said:


> That would be Unlawful Detention. They had no authority to question him.


I agree

they had called 911 for the cops to do that

see my post just above this one

the smart thing to do was just follow him and wait for the cops to show up


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The video clearly shows the two guys parked in the middle of the road.  Black burglary suspect 1 then ran up and attacked the man with the shotgun.  Black burglary suspect 1 could had turned around, or ran sideways between yards.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Up to that point I agree with their actions if they really suspected the guy of being a criminal



...then you agree that white men with guns have a right to chase harass and demand an unarmed black man talk to them about a crime that they did not witness.

...so you therefore agree that white men are above the law when a black person is in their neighborhood?

Is that right?

They violated the law when they “suspected” they saw a criminal and grabbed their guns and went into hot pursuit with an intent to use lethal force against a jogger with no sign of being armed and dangerous.

like the NAZI who murdered with a car - Jimmy the Nazi Fields the racist bigots probably still ignore what can be seen on video.

these gun goobers murdered a man in video.

the wingnuts Don’t believe theirs own eyes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Up to that point I agree with their actions if they really suspected the guy of being a criminal
> ...


You are forcing the narrative aren’t you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Black burglary suspect 1 could had turned around, or ran sideways between yards.



Here are three facts based on your words:

The deceased victim is black

The deceased victim is not a suspect in any sense of the word according to the citizen arrest law because his murderers said they did not witness a crime being committed.

You are a racist.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Up to that point I agree with their actions if they really suspected the guy of being a criminal
> ...


If I were in the father and son’s place I would be a free man today because all I would have done is follow the guy till the cops showed up

but if I were the black guy I would be alive today because I never would have attacked two armed men


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You are forcing the narrative aren’t you?



Forcing the facts on blind ignorant racists here. You can call it what you like.

Racism is ugly and it is being exposed.,

Just as many of us did over Charlletsville And were proven right when the NAZI was convicted.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You are forcing the narrative aren’t you?
> ...


Your spitting fallacies all over the place, let’s start in GA, why are they racist?


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Black burglary suspect 1 could had turned around, or ran sideways between yards.
> ...


Apparently you didn’t listen to the 9-1-1 call.  Someone did see him breaking the law.

Also the video shows him attacking a man, which is breaking the law, then being shot by that man in self defense, which is not breaking the law.  

What is racist about stating facts?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You think it was stupid and you are entitled to your flawed and biased opinion....completely failing to understand that the black dude was the one responsible for his own death......no sane person out for a jog will attack someone with a shotgun....this is the crucial factor you overlook because you want to make this a racial incident and that evil white racists stupidly provoked a black man....like telling him they needed to talk to him was some kind of provocation....absolutely ridiculouos....in essence you are a race baiter 

I would hope that any citizen that sees some criminal activity would do as these guys did...one a former cop....follow the suspect attempt to talk to him and notify the police...all of which they did.  

Again no one to blame for all this but the black dude himself...such incredible stupidity as he exhibited carries a price and in his case a high price.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You are forcing the narrative aren’t you?
> ...


I look forward to you "exposing" asslips then


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The media always takes the position that anytime a white guy be they a cop or not klls a black man that the black man is innocent and the white guy is a evil white racist....this is the narrative they have been spewing for decades....in a nutshell the media is guilty of race bating to create an uproar and to increase their ratings ...at the expense of the welfare and safety of the general public by inciting riots, lootings and burnings.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Because their intent is to pursue a political agenda....that blacks are the victims when the truth is quite to the contrary...a small black minority population commits over half of all violent crime in America....that group being young black men....not only do they kill whites out of all proportion to their percentage of the population they also kill other blacks at a stupendious level...one only has to look at chicago to see that....but you can look at any big city...and the situation is basically the same...young violent black guys creating mayhem....something the media refuses to  talk about....all the media wants to do is to blame it on white racism....ignoring black racism and even black people themselves say that blacks are more racist than whites.  They ought to know and they do know.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


It destroys black kids, imaging growing up being a victim, they don’t believe it but it’s a great crutch when they fcuk up


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> If I were in the father and son’s place I would be a free man today because all I would have done is follow the guy till the cops showed up
> 
> but if I were the black guy I would be alive today because I never would have attacked two armed men



But since the killers and armed harassers did not follow your advice and caused a jogger to be involved in an escalation unto combat that the defendants initiated - the stand your ground law goes to the jogger not the shooters.

see here:

(b) (b) A person is not justified in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:

(3) *Was the aggressor* or was engaged in a combat by agreement unless he withdraws from the encounter and effectively communicates to such other person his intent to do so and the other, notwithstanding, continues or threatens to continue the use of unlawful force.









						Georgia Code Title 16. Crimes and Offenses § 16-3-21 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 16. Crimes and Offenses   Section 16-3-21. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				




Blocking a jogger’s  path three times using 1 Ton Motor Vehicle possibly brandishing a weapon makes the shooters the aggressors and the victim has a right to defend himself under the stand your ground Law as written.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


Cause facts don’t matter right? Come on slick tell us why?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe I missed it but in all the articles I’ve read on this, none mention where Arbery lived.


I read in an article yesterday that Arbery had lived in the same neighborhood he was *gunned down in *for about ten years. Same neighborhood as the accused shooters. Without all the facts this morning I am *feeling outraged *if this happened as being reported and regardless of Arbery's past.

Just now found this:  T_hey said that their 25-year-old went for a *routine afternoon jog *on Sunday, Feb. 23, through the Satilla Shores, Georgia, a neighborhood that's located a town over from where he ( Arbery ) lived in Brunswick. 









						The events leading up to the arrest of 2 men for murder of Ahmaud Arbery
					

After two prosecutors recused themselves from investigating Ahmaud Arbery's death, Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested.




					abcnews.go.com
				



_
Other reports I have just read say Arbery often used the same route to jog. In other words, he was not an unfamiliar jogger in that neighborhood.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Blacks want school choice and then their masters said no. Always know, the left want them stupid


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for father and son following Ahmaud street after street and reversing course when Ahmaud turns around to avoid them doesn't seem like two guys that just want to have a conversation.
> ...



That was no mistake ....who are you to tell  anyone they should restrict their movements because a  suspect is running down the road...ridiculous....they did nothing wrong or illegal.....though the media is working day and night to convince you and the general public that this incident  had to be the fault of evil white racists...because a innocent black man was killed....despite his criminal history.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



  Not necessarily.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


It means a lot if it was for burglaries in that neighborhood.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Hindsight is always 20/20  The truth of  the matter is that the white guys were honestly pursuing a criminal suspect...they had no intention of harming him or they would not have called the police....all they wanted to do was to talk to him and figure out who he was and what he was up to....was he a criminal or not....any citizen has a right to talk to anyone....at no time did they try to arrest the black guy.  They armed themselves because the fathere back when he was a cop had investigated the black guy for criminal activity....so understanding they would be confronting a criminal suspect and not knowing whether or not if he was armed....made sure they were prepared just in case.  A reasonable and prudent thing  to  do...though many will  try to claim that no one has the right to possess firearms.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Black burglary suspect 1 could had turned around, or ran sideways between yards.
> ...



Ridiculous......where does such stupidity as you exhibit come from....a suspect is just that....he does not have to committ a crime to be a suspect...and no one  attempted to make an arrest.  

black guy was never restrained in any shape or manner....had complete freedom of movement the whole time and he used that freedom to attack a guy with a shotgun....that is a crime...that is assault.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you just said that the murderer was also a stalker and likely a KKK member too

I say we hang these honkey cats now and save some time


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


It is not a crime to attack a man with a shotgun who points it at you retard, it is self defense and the jogger was in the right the entire time


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL


why are they racist?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


its a crime to attack anyone whether they have a gun or not,,,


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 9, 2020)

where is the proof that the guy was "just jogging"


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Exactly or he could have just kept on jogging down the road...there was nothing to prevent him from doing that.  Obviously he was angered because the white guys wanted to talk to him....and now we know he had a potential motive for not wanting to be questioned....he had a criminal history and may have had recent criminal activity as in he was thought to be the guy on the security camera comitting a burglary.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


There was no crime the fact that the jogger had a criminal record is of no consequence


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> where is the proof that the guy was "just jogging"


They said so. Haven’t you figured out that’s all there is. What you think is racist


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Wrong it is not a crime to defend yourself from someone threatening your life with a gun.  Any person can use any and all means to defend their life and property.

Point a gun at me clown and see how well you walk away


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


He tried and was attacked, perhaps the 48 inch TV that he just stole was weighing him down


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > That would be Unlawful Detention. They had no authority to question him.
> ...



Well we should not forget that smart or not they did nothing illegal....the only one that did anything illegal was the black guy who comitted assault which was video taped....yet the leftwingers act like they have never seen the video.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


what proof do you have they threatened his life???

NONE!!!


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > where is the proof that the guy was "just jogging"
> ...


They should have posted no black guys jogging thru this Clan neighborhoody


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The video where a gun was pointed at him.  The same gun that killed him

Seriously are you retarded


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Exactly but the leftwingers want to believe the white guys were in the wrong by merely attempting to talk to the black guy...they completely excuse the black guy for assaulting a guy with a shot gun.  

and of course.....the media backs them up...edits the video and pursues the case in order to stir up racial conflict....they will not be happy unless they can foment protests and riots....that is their modus operandi....always trying to stir up trouble so they can put their star reporters out there to generate ratings and revenue....and the gullible public is thus mislead.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were in the father and son’s place I would be a free man today because all I would have done is follow the guy till the cops showed up
> ...


I dont know of the jogger was entitled to attack an armed man holding a shotgun

my guess is no

but it was a pretty dumb thing to do


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




I didnt hear where they threatened him,,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


The shotgun was not pointed at the black guy until he attacked the guy holding it....you be the retarded one.....watch the video with your glasses on chump.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You can not detain a person at gunpoint of perform an arrest without clear evidence of a crime.

The black guy was healthy and jogging, the white KKK members were humiliated stuck at home

This is lockdown syndrome


----------



## AquaAthena (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


I am NO left-winger but it sounds to me like the two white guys took the law into their own hands and considered themselves judge and jury, with enough unproven evidence for them to justify killing a man in cold blood.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Of course he had no right  to  attack anyone....that is called assault....there is a law against that ...as in it is illegal  to committ assault...I thought everyone knew  that.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Look, face the facts, Leroy is waiting at the state prison for his new bunkmates

Put on your pointy hat scumbag


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


when did they not let him leave???
they didnt,,he decided to attack them instead,,
if he would have only went on his merry way none of this would have happened,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No one was trying to perform an arrest...the white guys are not members of the kkk...one of them....the father was a former policeman.  They just wanted to talk to the guy.

The black guy may have been physically healthy...but he had a criminal record and not even to mention he comitted assault...obviously his mental condition was not that good.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Exactly...no one tried to arrest him or put handcuffs on him or restrain him in any manner...he had complete freedom of movement the whole time. 

Obviously he hated white people or he would not have attacked them.  So many black racists out there....even black people admit they are more racist than whites.


----------



## 2TheRight (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL


You don't know they are racist. Unless you possess the ability to read minds.

Is that it? You can read their minds?


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Again if you point a gun at me, I now have the right to snap your neck clean off

You wanna try me?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I am not telling anyone what to do

if the father and son are happy in jail or at home on bond, and if the dead guy is happy wherever he is, who am I to suggest a better way to handle the situation?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


no you dont,,,and he didnt poinbt it at him,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Learn the law, in Georgia a citizen has the right to perform an arrest if they have clear evidence of a crime.  This also applies to the police who are not allowed to even question a person without probable cause.

Salute your masters


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes I do, lets try it Mr. Grand Sultan


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20


Hindsight is always too late

the smart people are the ones who think ahead or learn from someone else's mistake

not one of the three were very bright


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Ridiculous....you are bound to wind up in jail if you have not already been incarcerated...if you are black the odds are you have been and probably will be again with such stupidity as you exhibit.

You sound like some punk living in his mamas basement, hiding behind your computer screen whilst engaging in fantasys of killing white folk. Stupid and laughable.  hehheh


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That picture is so stupid


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm 55 years old and have been a criminal jury forman

You sound like a kkk grand master


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Hindsight is always 20/20
> ...



Well one was a former policemen which does require a certain level of intelligence.  The black guy without a doubt was of low intelligence.

Trying to prevent crime demonstrates a healthy level of community spirit and involvement...should not be dissed.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


True however unfortunately is it not an act, it's real


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Well we should not forget that smart or not they did nothing illegal


Maybe

if they can convince the jury that the jogger attacked the son and tried to take the shotgun away from him

but thats all up to the jury


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


You are the lowest intelligence of all


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



That is what race baiters do....try and stir up hatred....the msm being  very guilty of that...with much blood on their hands.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


But in your trailer park shooting black joggers is cool


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Well we should not forget that smart or not they did nothing illegal
> ...


The video demonstrates that quite clearly.  now with all this new evidence that has come out about the black dude.....I expect the grand jury to dismiss the whole thing....the right thing to do  anyhow.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Shooting black criminals is very cool....any good citizen should applaud that.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Tell me, what are clan meetings like?


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I own stocks on 6 continents

You own nothing


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You sound like a fool and with your hatred and prejudice you should never be on a  jury as you are toooo biased to possess good judgement.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yes

I think libs celebrate every time a story like this comes up


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear now that the McMichaels were not merely trying to talk to Ahmaud. They were executing a citizens arrest and trying to detain him.
> ...


When you watch the video, did anyone else hear what sounded like the video-taker cocking his gun when he pulled over?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



In your mind perhaps.....the only kkk folks that are seen are the ones the media takes pictures of in some kind of demonstration.....very few of them around...a very rare species.  

Leftwingers boogeyman is all it amounts to...you probably look under your bed everynight to see if there is a boogeyman dere....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



The media does its best to create these stories.....and the libs eat it up....makes them think they are the heroes out there protecting all those oh so innocent black criminals.....


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The owner of the house under construction said it wasn't Arbery.  The owner had security cam footage of the guy who'd been lurking around and it wasn't him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ok rich man...you are entitled to  your fantasys...as long as you harm no one acting  out one.  hehheh


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I'm more concerned as to what the jogger dropped on the road before the confrontation,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


got a link???


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> when did they not let him leave???
> they didnt,,



That is a racist lie.

We know the murderers blocked the joggers path and his freedom of movement. They were using a pickup truck as a weapon against an unarmed man. It’s highly probable  the killers were brandishing their weapons the whole time  when they tried to stop him.

The gun goobers were violating the jogger’s civil rights the very first time they obstructed his freedom of movement to the final second that they shot him on a public road.

What means of escape from his armed attackers using two vehicles did the jogger have? Run onto Private Property and then be shot for trespassing?

Add yourself to the confirmed racist list.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Beware of boastful libs on the internet


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> black guy was never restrained in any shape or manner....had complete freedom of movement the whole time and he used that freedom to attack a guy with a shotgun....that is a crime...that is assault.


*A shot had already been fired* when Arbery engaged with the man with the shotgun.   He was unarmed and was fighting for his life with what he had--his hands.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


If true it changes nothing

the father and son did not personally witness any crime in progress so the best they could do is follow the jogger and call the cops to investigate


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > black guy was never restrained in any shape or manner....had complete freedom of movement the whole time and he used that freedom to attack a guy with a shotgun....that is a crime...that is assault.
> ...


Which video are you basing that on?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > when did they not let him leave???
> ...


obviously you didnt watch the video cause the truck was stopped in the road and not turned crossways to traffic and the black guy swerved to attack the driver when he could have ran on straight uninterrupted,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



He is not basing his opinion on anything but bias and prejudice against white folk....the video contradicts what he says....the black dude clearly charges to  the left to attack the white  guy with the shotgun.

There were 3 shots fired...none of them before the black guy attacked.  If the white guy had fired before the attack there would have been no need to fire 2 more times...at that range and with a shot gun a blind man could have hit the target....the reason for  3 shots was because the black guy attacked and grabbed hold on the gun trying to take it away...thus the white guy whilst struggling kept firing off rounds until he finally managed to get the barrel pointed at his attacker.

Apparantly a lot of these posters making up stuff have never seen the video though it has been posted many times....of course the media has done their best to distort the  whole thing  by editing out the portion of the video that shows the black guy attacking.


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I hunted last night for any report or article saying he dropped a hammer on the road.   There is none.  I found a comment by a reader on social media saying there was a hammer....just a statement with nothing to back it up or where he learned that.  Unless you've got a link, I'm holding that it's a social media rumor and nothing more.

So link away, if it's true.   McMichael told the police that Arbery was unarmed.  He, or the police, would have mentioned a hammer in the road.  Who found it, if the police didn't?  Let's see it.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I suspect you are correct


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I never said it was a hammer,,,but if you watch the video you can see him dropping something and then see 2 things laying in the road behind him,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



Yea this was just alittle misunderstanding and so what if a young black man ended up dead.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Of course...we saw the same thing in the  zimmerman case....leftists constantly lying, the media  constantly spinning and lying....they seem to think if they repeat their lies often enough some will believe them....they may be right about that.


----------



## initforme (May 9, 2020)

This white guy is calling the two Hicks as people who have no business stopping people while carrying around shotguns.  This was so unnecessary.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Plenty of  Honkies get shot dead too, guys like Seth Rich in Washington DC.   And its like no one cares who did it.


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


_The owner of the construction site told police on Feb. 11 that the same "unknown black male" had trespassed on his property repeatedly. That alleged suspect was described as a "lighter skinned black male" with a slender build who was between 5'10 and 6' and whose arms may have been covered in tattoos. Ahmaud Arbery was 6' with a darker skin complexion. _









						Cellphone video shows a Georgia jogger allegedly ambushed by 2 gunmen
					

Ahmaud Arbery was shot and killed on Feb. 23.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

initforme said:


> This white guy is calling the two Hicks as people who have no business stopping people while carrying around shotguns.  This was so unnecessary.




you might well be right.   But I am of the old school, and would prefer to hear what these gentlemen have to say for themselves before condemning them.    Not everything we have been told is necessarily correct, there is always a different viewpoint.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Someone did see him breaking the law.



That is a lie. That makes your commentary racist. If you don’t want to be a racist cite the facts that we know are true and kniw what is written in the law.

On the day of the murder the white men were violating the ‘citizens arrest’ law and were violating the civil rights of a black male who was jogging and were escalating a confrontation to a violent outcome and were the only participants that were armed. The Jogger was violating no law and was forced to stand his ground and try to defend himself.

We know that and we know your statement here is a lie:

“Someone did see him breaking the law.”


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exactly...one  would have to be blind or a leftwinger not to  see that. Very clear.

If the grand jury is honest and not under tremendous pressure for powerful politicians they should toss this  case into the garbage bin. 

The politicians want a trial no doubt....irregardless of the innocence of the white guy....as in they do not want  to alienate the black voters.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

[


MacTheKnife said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



“fitting the description” is something a lot of black men find themselves having to deal with.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



  He'd still be jogging today if he hadnt attacked the guy with the shotgun.


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The owner is talking about previous burglars.  Arbery was identified at the house at 1:08pm.  He ran away when someone called 9-1-1 on him.  He was followed in order to allow the police to pick him up.  But 5 minutes later he attacked the man with a gun and got himself killed.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The two men are already on record saying they had been attempting to cut him off several times before the final confrontation.  

The idea that they weren’t attempting to impede him is ignorant. Not even the accused murderers have claimed that.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I watched the video on the ten o’clock news last night, they smeared the video so one couldn’t see the black man smacking the white guy and holding the gun against himself pulling. It deceived my own wife. I explained and then she said, she wanted to see the video clean.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Someone did see him breaking the law.
> ...



All you have and all you present is your personal opinion which is not enough....we now know the black guy has a criminal record.....very few criminals ever change their spots....thus it is highly likley he was still engaged in criminal  activity...I have not seen the evidence against the black guy in regards to the alleged burglary...and I doubt anyone  on here  has.

In a nutshell all you have and all  the rest of  the leftwingers posting lies  on here is your belief that all white folk are racists...ignoring what black folks say...aka...blacks are more racist than whites.  Look that up and you will see I am right.

More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


to bad he decided to attack them which resulted in his death or he could have been here to defend his actions,,,


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Someone did see him breaking the law.
> ...


There is a 9-1-1 call on record at 1:08pm identifying a black man wearing a white t-shirt.  5 minutes later was another call about him and he was shot when attacking one of the men.  
Exactly how many black men wearing white t-shirts do you think were running around in this neighborhood at 1:10pm that day?


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He’s only argument is....”You’re racist!”


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

It is always a good thing when a black criminal bites the dust.....the only sure remedy for them....the death penalty.  We can all rest assured now he will never comitt any more crimes or assault any more white folk.

But his mama still loves him.....that is  the problem with most young black thugs....there  is no father  in the home and these black mamas simply are not  able to raise their kids in a proper manner....and we all  know who is responsible for the break up of  the  black  family....which began  back in the  sixties.  Before that ...black crime was very low...not that much of it.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It’s unfortunate the two men put him in a position where he felt necessary to defend himself.

Which is why these two men are now in legal jeopardy when their actions led to his death.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


hes the one that put his own life in jeopordy when he decide to attack them instead of run any of the other 359 different directions


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yes...extremely outrageous how the media has edited the video to not allow people to see the whole thing ...the complete video is still  available but probably not for long.....the censors are very busy trying to delete it from all sites....the last I checked though it is still available on this site.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > But it does make the attackers guilty. And it should serve as a lesson for the next delusional dolt who sees himself as the vigilante for the hood.
> ...



No you see the aggressor is the two idiots who grabbed their guns and went to chase Ahmad down.


protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Let’s review. Self Defense does not apply when you chase the guy down. It is not stand your ground when you are the aggressor. Any questions?
> ...



OK. Let’s say you are running down the street. A Pick Up drives around you and two black guys get out with shotguns. Are you being attacked? Are they being aggressive?


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> [
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> ...




When someone makes a police report, the cops always ask for a description, its then the job of the police to look for "2 young African American men, average height, average build last seen going eastward on Elm Street- beware these suspects are both armed and dangerous" or whatever else the description is.     The police will stop them give them a chance to prove their innocence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The only action they were sure he was doing was running. If he had run in any other direction but the road he would have been shot. Running in the road the truck can catch him. Running towards someone’s house in a neighborhood? One of those idiots would have shot him.


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I didn't see him "drop" anything, but I did see something lying in the road that looked like a music doohickey with earphones.  Seeing there was serious trouble ahead, did he pull them off and drop them so he could hear?  The video doesn't show that part.  The first thing lying in the road went by too fast to tell.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




thanks for your opinion,,, but lets stick with facts,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


youre either lying or confused,,,hes clearly shown twice dropping something and they never drove by them the car stopped and changed view angle,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



Because that is what he was, oh that's right 2 rednecks want to label him a burglary suspect so that is what everyone else should call him.  White is right.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Bullshit, right wing propaganda to try and justify the actions of these 2 redneck racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The facts are these 2 racist rednecks murdered a black man and the Good Ole Boy Network tried to cover it up.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He had already run in another direction two or three times but they continued to pursue him in an attempt to detain him. By the time the driver got out of the truck, brandishing a firearm, he had few options and chose self defense, as is anyone’s right.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


using right wing labels just shows youre the racist,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so you didnt watch the video either,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


he died as a result of his own actions not theirs,,,
if they wanted to kill him they would have shot him when they drove by him,,,


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You call them racists with nothing to go on except the color of  their skin


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


that makes him the racist,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exactly.....as has been pointed out many times....they just wanted to talk to him....in rural Georgia just about everybody runs around with weapons....not uncommon at all as in a  lot of states...the prudent thing to do today...with so many violent criminals on the loose.

and most especially in this case as the black dude was a known criminal.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus. The Kkluxers are out in force on this thread. Not a surprise, Indiana was their most popular state, wasn't it? Anyway, if that incomplete video isn't evidence of murder I don't know what is.
> ...


Probably doing stuff with their families or working....not sucking off the government teat like inbred rednecks do.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No citizen has any right to detain anyone with a firearm because they think they looked like someone on a video.

End of story.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they never tried to detain him,,,all he had to do was continue on his way,,,cause if he did and they tried to detain him he would be alive to file a complaint against them,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ignoring the fact the black guy attacked the son and tried to wrest his weapon from him.



I’m not ignoring the fact that an innocent man was being harassed and threatened by two armed men on a public street for no reason whatsoever other than being black and jogging in broad daylight.

I see the young gun goober got out of the truck from the drivers side because the jogger ran around on the passenger side. they met unseen in front of the truck and re-emerged in camera on the drivers side.

The missing acts in front of the truck do not show the jogger attacking the gun goober first. It only shows the jogger trying to get the shotgun away from his attacker.

That act looks to be a last desperate attempt to defend him self.

If young goober put the barrel of the gun in Ahmaud’s face and he tried to grab it to save his life I hope the goobers get prosecuted as a Federal Hate Crime.

No innocent person should ever be put in that situation ever.

The sense of a White privilege right to treat black Americans this way has got to be ended.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

In a nutshell what we see over and over when these sorts of cases get in the  headlines is bleeding heart liberals trying to protect the poor innocent Negro from white racists....they thus feel morally superior to all  other white folks by engaging in such stupidity....now if  the Negro was truly innocent it might be a different story....but in the majority of these cases if not  all of them the  black character usually has a rap sheet....guilty of many crimes and often violent crimes.

So  now it has come out that these oh so innocent black jogger just jogging down the road singing zippidy do dah zippity day...has an extensive criminal history.  Surprise, surprise....not.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Yes....that is correct.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



They were shouting at him to stop, chased him down in their trucks, got out in front of him and then emerged from the truck holding a shotgun.

Unless you’re a complete idiot, that’s attempting to detain someone


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

I


MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


its not even correct according to the two men now jailed for murder.

They admitted to attempting to make a citizens arrest.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


attempting is not the same as doing it,,,

in this case both parties have fault,, but the death is a result of arbreys stupidity,,,


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> OK. Let’s say you are running down the street. A Pick Up drives around you and two black guys get out with shotguns. Are you being attacked? Are they being aggressive?



I dunno what video these people are watching, but the one I've watched clearly shows the jogger running on the left side until he saw the guy with the shotgun blocking that path, then he swerved to the right to switch course to avoid the man with the shotgun, and then when he circled around the truck on the right side, the man with the shotgun had clearly repositioned himself on the other side of the front of the truck to block him there from proceeding that direction, too.

As I said elsewhere, the jogger likely ran right into the barrel of the shotgun. Heck, I'd snatch the gun too.

Where else was he gonna go? He had a swale on the right side, he only had about two feet to get around the right front side of the truck in order to resume his path but the guy with the shotgun, as I said, had already repositioned himself there to block that path as well.

And if anyone can't hear that shotgun go off as soon as the jogger circles the right side front of the truck, they're being willfully blind and deaf. Intellectually dishonest at the very least.

The jogger very likely ran right into the shotgun. The only way he could have avoided it was to jump in the swale.

For these two yahoos to try to claim they were attacked is laughable. It was clearly self defense on the jogger's part.

Anyway, sorry to interrupt the Klan meetin.

Proceed, all.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Ignoring the fact the black guy attacked the son and tried to wrest his weapon from him.
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa another social justice  warrior emerges...probably wearing a mask hehheh 

If you watch the video  with your glasses on and in a neutral state of mind aka without bias....you will see the jogger clearly view off to the left to  attack the guy with the shotgun....not  a smart move to say the least.

Now if  you watch  the whole  video....the complete video...not  the  one  altered and  edited by the media you will hear 3 shots being  fired....why is that?....one shot with a shotgun is  more than enough to take  out any attacker...and at  such close  range a blind  guy would have no  trouble hitting the target.

What the 3 shots reveal is that there is a struggle going on..as in the black guy is trying to snatch the gun.  We hear the  first shot when the black guy comes in contact with the shooter.....that shot obviously missed as they continue to wrestle for control of the gun....if the shooter had been lying in wait so to speak to shoot the black guy he would not have missed.....the fact is the gun went off 3 times before the shooter manages to point the barrel towards his attacker and finally hit him...and the black dude takes off running again but quickly collapes after a couple of steps and dies.

Isn't it funny how a little common sense and logic easily explodes these fallacious arguments put forth by leftwingers.

and lest we forget.......this black guy was no  innocent babe in the woods....he had been seen by the former policeman on video doing a burglary...and there is his extensive criminal history and as pointed out many times already the former policeman knew this guy had in fact done a investigation on him back when he was a cop.

Thus your stupid opinion is blasted to oblivion.....nice try though.  hehheh   Opinions are like arseholes....everyone has one....try and stick to the facts and  we will have a much better discussion.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> they never tried to detain him,,,



You cannot state that as fact from the video and all we know;

I address that here:



NotfooledbyW said:


> The missing acts in front of the truck do not show the jogger attacking the gun goober first. It only shows the jogger trying to get the shotgun away from his attacker.



However If someone points a gun at you and tells you to stop stop stop you are beIng  forcibly detained.

White privilege insists the negro must do whatever the white man says and deserves to be shot if attempts to resist.  That is exactly what you are advocating here.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What right did they have to detain him? Seriously


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they never tried to detain him,,,
> ...


what I am advocating is when someone points a gun at you the last thing you should do is try and fight them,,,and if he was in the right he would be alive today to defend his actions


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Legally it is. The only reason it’s an attempt is because he fought back.

Do we now fault people for acting in self defense? Do we now say people are stupid for defending themselves?


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


What did the man jogging do that warranted his detainment or arrest?  You do know that the real police do not detain joggers right


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


at this point none,,,so if he only held his ground and stayed alive he could defend himself against them,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Well I voted for Trump


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


we only suspect he was defending himself,,,if he only complied he would be alive and the rednecks would be in jail,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa another social justice warrior emerges...probably wearing a mask hehheh



I’m dealing with facts and repudiating the lies. I’ll keep on:


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


What reason did the kkk members have to detain the jogger?

Be specific


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


what proof do you have they were KKK???
or he was a jogger???


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> we only suspect he was defending himself,,,if he only complied he would be alive and the rednecks would be in jail,,,



If you think the rednecks would be in jail if  Ahmaud could be certain he would not be shot or harmed  if he replied yes sir yes master what can I tell you. Please please don’t shoot me I won’t jog in your neighborhood ever again and they didn’t. Then you have to Agree the gun goobers were committing a crime before they murder ed an unarmed black guy jogging on a public  street. So why are you defending the gun goobers? And questioning the victim of an assault in his freedom and life.,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The only proof needed is that the jogger had committed a crime.  If there is evidence of that then the actions of the murderers might be justified.  So what is the evidence of a crime having been committed


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > we only suspect he was defending himself,,,if he only complied he would be alive and the rednecks would be in jail,,,
> ...


Thank you, I thought I was alone here


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > we only suspect he was defending himself,,,if he only complied he would be alive and the rednecks would be in jail,,,
> ...


at the time he died he had a gun in his hand,,,

the rest is speculation based on racist views,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What justification was there for harassing the jogger

Be specific


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


murder has not happened,,,if they wanted to murder him they wouldnt have tried to stop him,,,they would have just shot him as he approached,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Would they be in jail? I doubt it. The local prosecutor already was brushing this under the rug.

His actions are entirely consistent with self defense. Furthermore, the two accused murderer have demonstrated they were behaving outside the law and their legal rights. They are responsible for the outcome of a situation they created.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


1st amendment,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they were right up until the time abrey attacked them,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope. They were attempting to detain him. By their own admission. They created a situation that lead to a man’s death and are responsible for the outcome even if that isn’t what they wanted to happen.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



First of all you do not know what murder is.  That is a legal term  look it up.

Next in order to be a 'suspect' no crime is  required.....being a suspect simple means that one is suspicious or is suspected of comitting a crime.

All the Father and  did was to attempt to talk to the black dude......for whatever reason the black guy decided  to attack.....nothing complicated about it.

The video shows  the whole thing.....if  you can find a video that has not been 'edited' by the media.

The last I looked it was still availabe on this site.

What you will see is the black  guy jogging towards the truck which is  parked way ahead of him...he approaches the truck jogs to the right to get around the truck but then as soon as he is in front of the truck quickly veers to the left to conduct a surprise attack on the white guy.....really not  a bad move....there was a huge probability that he could have been sucessful if the white guy had not been a strong kid....powerfully built with a firm grasp on the weapon...the black  guy would probably have been able to take it away.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they hold a partial responsibility,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The first amendment does not allow an innocent person to be restrained
*Amendment I*
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> attempting is not the same as doing it,,,



They did detain him, the told him to stop with the threat of deadly force and had a shotgun, a handgun and a pickup truck for use as weapons to enforce their white ass commands. They coulda had a rope in the back of the truck for all he knew

Ahmaud had no way of knowing why he was being violently threatened and ordered to comply. These were not police officers giving the command.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What reason was there to stop, question or in any way interfere in the mans jog

Be specific


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


but it does allow them to ask questions,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > attempting is not the same as doing it,,,
> ...


I love you and the truth, never back down to the ignorant


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > attempting is not the same as doing it,,,
> ...


if he only complied he would be here today to file a complaint against them,,,,instead he tried to fight them,,,,

sounds like bad parenting to me


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Nope, actually the police are not even allowed to question an individual without probable cause.

Seriously do you believe that you can approach someone jogging on your street with a gun and interfere with their jog just because you have questions.

This is illegal in all 50 states


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they never tried to detain him,,,
> ...



You are making up a story that did not happen....no gun was pointed at the black guy....as proved by the fact that 3 shots were fired....if the shot gun had been pointed at the black guy...one shot would have done the trick...One shot from a shotgun at that range would have been more than enough.

You are just spouting liberal hogwash...white  privilege   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  get real boyo.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How do you know that they were not planning to hang him


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


how do you know they were???


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Sez you


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I do not have to know, as it was reasonable for the jogger to fear for his life you fucking maggot


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Who has a better say of who I voted for?

Your mommy perhaps


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



They did not stop him from jogging...he was jogging all the while till he decided to attack  the guy with the shotgun...clearly viewable on the video.

They did not approach the black guy....he approached them....they were parked way in front of him....he kept jogging towards them till he  got to thetruck and he jogged  right to get around the truck and as soon as he  was in front of the  truck veered quickly to the left and attacked the guy with the shotgun.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I can tell you dont even believe your own bullshit since you have to resort to name calling,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


They had no reason to be brandishing a gun even if carry was allowed.  Upholstering racking or loading a weapon without sufficient cause is illegal in all states


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


They are solely responsible for the situation that led to the murder.

But I guess you want us to believe that people have to comply with strangers chasing you with guns?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


the 2nd amendment says otherwise,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa  the truth really triggers you obviously.  hehheh

If the black guy was in fear  of his  life why did he keep jogging towards the  truck which was parked way in front of him?

He had no reason to be in fear  of his  life....people in rural geogia see people running around with guns all the time....if he had been in fear of his life he would have taken off running through the woods...you are being non-sensical.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I am a bicyclist, maggots like you think they have the right to interfere with my ride because I can outride their Hyundai

You do not


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


he didnt comply and he should have just kept running or called the cops himself,,,,attacking them was the last thing a smart person does,,,


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Well, exactly. Ahmaud Abery had no idea what these two guys chasing him while brandishing guns were capable of. They clearly weren't going to let him out of the neighborhood since they were illegally attempting a citizens arrest. Their actions put Ahmaud in a defensive position. Remember, to him they are two strangers chasing him with guns. I'm sure it was nothing short of a nightmare for him.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I see you had a big bowl of koo koo puffs this morning,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Actually the second amendment says that the jogger had the right to defend himself against the tyrants depriving him of his liberty to jog

Try again

You still working at the gas station

Fill me up honkey


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


so he should have sat down so he posed no threat and called the cops,,,not attack them when it was clear he was out gunned,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   they let their imaginations run wild.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


it says both,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The second amendment does not allow joggers to be harassed or detained

Wash my windows too honkey


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Apparently he was supposed wait around and find out.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Oh yea. I'm a cyclist as well. I had a guy try to block my path and grab my handlebars the other week because he incorrectly thought I was riding in a non-designated biking area. He moved (thank goodness) at the last second when he realized I had no intention on stopping and was speeding up. But this is the kind shit some people think they have a right to do, and he was even wrong about the path. Even I was wrong, he can't block my path and grab me. smh


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Apparently you believe the truck just happened to be there? Like it was a chance encounter?

You couldn’t be more wrong. I suggest you read the police report.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> they hold a partial responsibility,,,



...all the criminal acts and violations of civil rights are on the father and son gun goober imbeciles. From the very start the did nothing moral, lawful, necessary or wise. Ahmaud did nothing wrong, immoral stupid, or illegal. When Goober Jr jumped out of the truck with a shotgun in his hand and ran toward Ahmad that was an attack. 

Ahmad had a split second to react. It was probably natural instinct at that point to try at least to grab the gun.

But Ahmad was being physically attacked up close and personal by Goober Jr while Good Ole Boy Pops  stood in the bed of the truck with firearm in hand.

did you catch that Ahmad was not armed.

Racists choose such disgusting cowards as to be heroes.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Oh Bullshit, eh ? You don't want to start that again, dog.  I can PROVE my "veteran" status, very easily. By sending copies of my DD214 and NGB 22 to the forum admin + my VA photo ID card.

But first,you will and I will make a bet.  If they don't get my papers emailed to them, proving my veteran status, I'll stay out of USMB for the rest of this year.  If they do get them, proving my veteran status, you stay out of here for the rest of the year.  And if you punk out of this bet, then you can stay here, but you'll really have to , while the whole forum is laughing at you.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It has now been reported that there hadn't been a burglary in the that neighbourhood in over 2 months, so their excuse is a total lie.

How is it that whenever an unarmed black man is shot and killed by armed white guys, it's always the guys with the guns who felt their lives were in danger?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He had been trying to run but they kept following him, kept trying to cut him off, finally getting out of the car with a firearm to confront him.  

He didn’t comply? Just who the hell do they think they are that anyone has any duty to “comply” with them?

That’s what’s so toxic about this entire episode. There seems to be some pervasive idea that this man needed to comply with the orders of these two people.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I ride on the road, an average ride for me is 40 miles.  I see cops all the time, bicycles are allowed on the road, when a cop sees me in the park with a bicycle hanging off my truck he knows what I am there for and continues on after waving perhaps.  The person who tried to restrain you would have been breaking the law just like these men who just happened to have shotguns handy to harass the jogger.

So thanks for making my point

You may continue


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That's irrelevant. The two white guys had no right to chase and detain him. That's where the real issue is. Who knows what they said to him as he tries to avoid them by running around the right side of the truck. Why does Travis move the front of the truck to meet him? What is clear by their own lawyers admission is they were attempting to apprehend him in a citizens arrest. Based on Georgia law it was an illegal citizens arrest. At the point Ahmaud can sit down, but if he feels his life is in danger he can defend himself.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


That hardly matters to liberals. They can go with incomplete stories, or fully fabricated concoctions.  Either way.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Exactly right. This is a common theme nowadays. Black (really stupid) thug attacks armed white guy. Gets shot in self-defense.  Politicians force cops to arrest white guy to pacify wildeyed, racist nutjobs in the black community, to keep their vote counts up to par.

Jury, not worried about being re-elected, hears evidence, and acquits white guy as a legal self-defense shooter. I've already named some of those cases, earlier in this thread.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yea you know everything...................................

Except how to pay off your trailer


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


1.  Neither the fact that they grabbed (and carried)  guns or chased after Arbery, makes the McMichaels aggressors.  If you think somebody has done something wrong, and you want to identify him, and maybe report him to police, you have the absolute right to go to him to see who he is, and question him too.  It's all part of a community watch program.  Good stuff.

2.  No, just because to any race guys get out of a (any kind) vehicle with guns (of any kind), that does not make them a threat, at that point.  They may seem to be a bit aggressive, but there isn't anything wrong with being aggressive. It does not make me being attacked, of course not.

3.  Aggressiveness, in and of itself, isn't a crime or even a wrong.  If our fathers had not been somewhat aggressive toward our mothers, we wouldn't be here now.  3 cheers for aggressiveness.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Georgia law does not allow for a person to be harassed or detained because you think he might have done something wrong.  Since they did not know that he had done something wrong and there is no proof after the fact that he did do something wrong they had no right to interfere in his jog.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Yea you know everything...................................
> 
> 
> Except how to pay off your trailer


I don't have a trailer, and my living quarters are 100% secure.  Maybe yours aren't, and that's what made you bring up the idea.  Not my problem.  

Looks like you're not too much equipped to comment in this thread.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Yea you know everything...................................
> ...


The facts do not change geezer

Georgia law does not allow for a person to be harassed or detained because you think he might have done something wrong. Since they did not know that he had done something wrong and there is no proof after the fact that he did do something wrong they had no right to interfere in his jog.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Exactly...no one tried to arrest him or put handcuffs on him or restrain him in any manner...*he had complete freedom of movement the whole time*.



The No. Koreans or soldiers on the front line have complete "freedom of movement" according to you.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


FALSE!  They were neither harrassing or detaining.  The video indicates that as soon as the subjects got close to each other, Arbery attacked McMichaels.   If he had not done that, and simply allowed McMichaels to ask him a question, he could have answered, or just walked away, without saying anything,

Instead, he committed a violent crime, attacking McMichaels, and if not for the spineless, pandering, jellyfish politicans, the McMicheals duo would be free, and hailed as heros, for trying to defend their community from burglars, or whatever.  And to many in that community, that's probably just what is being said about them.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yawn

Is there a Klan meeting tonight?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> The facts do not change geezer
> 
> Georgia law does not allow for a person to be harassed or detained because you think he might have done something wrong. Since they did not know that he had done something wrong and there is no proof after the fact that he did do something wrong they had no right to interfere in his jog.


Do you always post the same post twice ? And even after the first one has already been refuted ?  HA HA.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Yawn
> 
> Is there a Klan meeting tonight?


Maybe you're looking for a BLM or New Black Panthers meeting.  Actually NAACP is just about as racist.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn
> ...


Which one are you


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> That's irrelevant. The two white guys had no right to chase and detain him. That's where the real issue is. Who knows what they said to him as he tries to avoid them by running around the right side of the truck. Why does Travis move the front of the truck to meet him? What is clear by their own lawyers admission is they were attempting to apprehend him in a citizens arrest. Based on Georgia law it was an illegal citizens arrest. At the point Ahmaud can sit down, but if he feels his life is in danger he can defend himself.


1.  They have a perfect right to chase after him.

2.  Where does the video show either McMicheals detaining him ?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Which one are you


Which one are you ?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


1.  The situation that came before the self-defense killing, in no way caused the killing. The killing was caused by Arbery attacking McMichael.  No one is responsible for Arbery's death, except Arbery himself.

2.  Big difference between "comply" and attack with fists.  The video does not indicate in any way that Arbery could not have just walked away, and ignored the McMichaels father & son.  Instead he chose to fight. Dumbass.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > That's irrelevant. The two white guys had no right to chase and detain him. That's where the real issue is. Who knows what they said to him as he tries to avoid them by running around the right side of the truck. Why does Travis move the front of the truck to meet him? What is clear by their own lawyers admission is they were attempting to apprehend him in a citizens arrest. Based on Georgia law it was an illegal citizens arrest. At the point Ahmaud can sit down, but if he feels his life is in danger he can defend himself.
> ...


The McMicheals are already on record stating it was their intention to detain him.

Sorry, but the suspects have blown up that narrative for you.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Actually the second amendment says that the jogger had the right to defend himself against the tyrants depriving him of his liberty to jog
> 
> Try again
> 
> ...


They didn't deprive him of anything.  No reason why he couldn't jog or walk.

So you've got racist words to go along with your ageist ones too, huh ?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The McMicheals are already on record stating it was their intention to detain him.
> 
> Sorry, but the suspects have blown up that narrative for you.


But they did not detain him or attempt to, and if they were going to make a citizens arrest, they could detain him.  No problem there.

But you have a problem. You are making statements about what is on "record, with no source link to back you up.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Which one are you
> ...


Can you describe what if anything these men are doing wrong in this picture?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> And so it begins....hurl personal attacks because you can’t refute the content.


What's to refute? If you would like to claim that a shoplifting or gun charge in the past was justification for this, then grow a pair and state it explicitly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> But they did not detain him or attempt to,


False. They weren't there to protect him. The deadly threat was an attempt to detain him.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> How is it that whenever an unarmed black man is shot and killed by armed white guys, it's always the guys with the guns who felt their lives were in danger?


Because the dumb black guys either attacked the armed white guy (Micheal Brown, Walter Scott, Trayvon Martin) or they (Terrence Crutcher, Philando Castille, Laquan McDonald) allowed their hands to disappear from view.

Only information-deprived, undereducated liberals would ask a question like this.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > The McMicheals are already on record stating it was their intention to detain him.
> ...



Yes, they did. They chased after him, shouted “stop” at him, attempted to cut him off and eventually exited the truck in an attempt to arrest him.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf
		


It’s pretty damn clear what their intent was.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

IF, the situation warranted (legally) that.  McMichaels isn't a dummy. He has worked in law enforceme.nt for years. He knows his rights.

Nobody said they were there to protect him, He was a suspect


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > How is it that whenever an unarmed black man is shot and killed by armed white guys, it's always the guys with the guns who felt their lives were in danger?
> ...


Asking to see someone’s drivers license and then shooting them when they reach for their pocket seems especially cruel.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Yes, they did. They chased after him, shouted “stop” at him, attempted to cut him off and eventually exited the truck in an attempt to arrest him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You show me right now in Georgia law, how what they did was in any way, illegal.  

Go ahead. Post the statute.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> IF, the situation warranted (legally) that.  McMichaels isn't a dummy. He has worked in law enforceme.nt for years. He knows his rights.
> 
> Nobody said they were there to protect him, He was a suspect


McMichael’s is no longer a cop. He doesn’t get to act like one. A private citizen is not entitled to grab a gun and chase down someone they suspect did something.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they did. They chased after him, shouted “stop” at him, attempted to cut him off and eventually exited the truck in an attempt to arrest him.
> ...


Murder is illegal in Georgia, is it not?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Asking to see someone’s drivers license and then shooting them when they reach for their pocket seems especially cruel.


It seems that way only to miseducated, information deprived, liberal victims of liberal OMISSION media, and liberal OMISSION education systems.

Those of us on the conservative side, know how to act when in confrontation with the police, or legally armed civilians. You NEVER allow your hands to disappear from the view of the gunholder. If you do, you die.

From the ignorance that I see liberals express in this forum, you better not ever allow yourselves to be stopped by a cop, or be in a confrontation with one. If you do, your life will be in great danger.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Murder is illegal in Georgia, is it not?


Moot question. We're talking about self-defense.  That is legal in Georgia. Is it not ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Those of us on the conservative side, know how to act when in confrontation with the police, or legally armed civilians. You NEVER allow your hands to disappear from the view of the gunholder. If you do, you die.



Complete and total nonsense. Police don’t just start blasting everyone who doesn’t have their hands in view the entire time.

Ordering someone to do something which requires them to reach into a pocket and then shooting them when they comply is twisted.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is illegal in Georgia, is it not?
> ...


That’s what I was about to ask. Arbery was behaving in self defense but was murdered because of it.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> McMichael’s is no longer a cop. He doesn’t get to act like one. A private citizen is not entitled to grab a gun and chase down someone they suspect did something.


Ha ha. Folks, this is what you get, when liberals, MISeducated and undereducated in liberal schools, and information deprived by liberal OMISSION media, talk.

A private citizen most certainly IS ENTITLED to grab a gun and chase down someone they suspect did something. As long as they are in compliance with the gun laws of the state.

Liberal are clueless when it comes to guns.

I'm not a cop either. But I have a Florida CCW firearms license, and I carry a .380 semiautomatic pistol in my pocket, almost every where I go. WalMart, the bank, supermarkets.  If I suspect somebody robbed somebody, yes I could chase after that person, and apprehend him at gunpoint until police arrive.

One of the biggest problems in our society is our schools, run by gun-clueless liberals, don't teach gun law, or behavior vis a vis the police.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. You have the right to punch somebody who is coming at you with a shotgun. What was this turd doing there brandishing a shotgun? Even if you are unarmed, you have a right to defend yourself if someone is threatening you with a gun.
> ...



Why was he standing in the middle of the road with a shotgun, with his "father" standing in the bed of the truck with a shotgun and this Bryan filming from another vehicle in the back?  The video does not show what the son did or said when he was at the front of the truck. YES, when a person stands in the middle of the road with a shotgun s/he represents a threat to public safety and particularly to an unarmed man joggling along. What was Arbery supposed to do? why was he caught between the two gunmen in the truck and this guy in the back filming? What were the communications between the gunmen and the guy filming? This looks and smells like a trap.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IF, the situation warranted (legally) that.  McMichaels isn't a dummy. He has worked in law enforceme.nt for years. He knows his rights.
> ...



It is not illegal  to follow someone....it is not  even illegal to chase after someone....though you may have a special definition for what you mean by that.

Irregardless........ what the video shows is a truck parked rather far ahead of the jogger...the father in the bed of the truck and the son to the left and front of the truck......apparntly waiting  there wanting to talk the driver....the jogger sees them and keeps jogging towards them....displaying no  fear that I can see.

When the jogger gets to the truck he goes to the right to  get around the truck...if any words were exchanged I have not heard any report on that....when the jogger gets to the front of the truck he quickly veers to the left and attacks the guy with the shot gun obviously trying to take it away from him...we hear 3 shots fired....we see a struggle, we see the black guy hitting the white guy with his fists...then we see the black guy start to take off but quickly collapses and dies.

Anyhow....to get back to your assertion that they chased him down....it appears they drove ahead of him and stopped and from what I have reported....the father just wanted to talk to the black guy.

Also, as pointed out many,many times they were not  violating the law by having weapons....in fact nothing they did was in violation  of the law.

No arrest was made.....nor was there any effort to make an arrest.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Asking to see someone’s drivers license and then shooting them when they reach for their pocket seems especially cruel.
> ...



The very first thing I noticed is that you haven't once presented any evidence that the shooting was justified, all you keep doing is talking about how stupid liberals are.  

I don't really worry about getting stopped by the police.  Because as a white woman, I've never been subjected to racial profiling.  And I live in Canada where shootings of unarmed civilians are extremely rare.  In fact, I have never heard of the police killing an unarmed woman in Canada.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It is not illegal to follow someone....it is not even illegal to chase after someone.


Actually, it can be. 





__





						Section 8-3-222 - Coercion, intimidation, threats, or interference, Ga. Code § 8-3-222 | Casetext Search + Citator
					

Read Section 8-3-222 - Coercion, intimidation, threats, or interference, Ga. Code § 8-3-222, see flags on bad law, and search Casetext’s comprehensive legal database



					casetext.com
				




I see we have us another Trump U educated lawyer, here.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael’s is no longer a cop. He doesn’t get to act like one. A private citizen is not entitled to grab a gun and chase down someone they suspect did something.
> ...


NO! NO citizen is "IS ENTITLED to grab a gun and chase down someone they suspect did something. As long as they are in compliance with the gun laws of the state." Absolutely NOT! Do you want someone stationed on the street that you live on to stop you by carrying a gun to answer any questions s/he wants to put to you? This is the United States, for God's sake. Would YOU stop everything to be questioned by just another person and put your hands in the air? DOUBT IT! Would it have been okay for Arbery and one of his friends, all armed, to stop YOU in the middle of the street and question YOU?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us on the conservative side, know how to act when in confrontation with the police, or legally armed civilians. You NEVER allow your hands to disappear from the view of the gunholder. If you do, you die.
> ...


Gun airhead liberal, YES THEY DO. Not only do they do that, and HAVE DONE THAT (Betty Shelby, Jeronimo Yanez, et al), this procedure is standard operating procedure taught in police academies all over the US.

I was also taught to me in my National Guard armory when I was in the National Guard.

It is also common sense. If you are holding a gun on someone, their hands must be visible to you.  If their hand disappears from your view, in a fraction of a second, you could be shot dead. That's why you are taught to shoot instantly, when the hand disappears.

This is another example of liberal cluelessness when it comes to guns.  I primarily blame the MISeducation system, and the clueless liberal media, who are products of that MISeducation system.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Excellent analysis...........all the liberals have is personal opinions based on a fallacious narrative that the black  criminal had his rights  violated......no evidence whatsoever to claim that.

Then we see the headlines in the liberal media...white men go hunting for a negro to shoot....so ridiculous....but that is the state of the media in America today.....propaganda from start to  finish, editing the video to hide the fact that the black guy attacked the white guy with the shotgun and tried to take it away from him.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Which one are you
> ...


Neither I am a White NY Yankees fan


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


What reason did the men with guns have to approach the jogger and deprive him of his liberty to jog


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It is not illegal to follow someone....it is not even illegal to chase after someone.
> ...



No threats were made, no coercion.....the black jogger was jogging quite freely with no one trying to wrestle him to the ground, handcuff him or even attempting to arrest him....to claim otherwise is to misrepresent the facts of  the case.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



That never happened....we do see the jogger approaching the mens truck and jogging around it and then veering to the left to attack the white guy with the . 
shotgun.
If he had wanted he could have kept jogging right on down the street....your problem is there is a video to refute what you claim.  You should watch it.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yes it would be OK for Arbery and one of his friends to ask me questions, (whether they are armed or not)  Of course it's OK.  Who hasn't been asked questions by strangers in the street ?

I've been asked for the time.  I've been asked while standing next to my car, if a store was open or not.  I've even had panhandlers come to me and ask me for money.  SO WHAT ?

Yes, this is the United States.  And they are free to speak to friends and/or strangers alike.

And YES YES!  You most certainly ARE entitled to carry a gun (as I do, every day), and you are entitled to ask people questions, and yes, chase after them too, if they are some distance from you.

American liberals are the most information-deprived, scatterbrained airheads on the face of the earth.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The  video shows the evidence....the black guy attacking the white guy and trying to wrest his weapon from him....what more evidence do you need.  Have you seen the video?


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Actually now that this is over and the Klan members said that they were making a citizens arrest.  See kid this is what they admitted to doing, so the question is what did the jogger do to be arrested.  What was the crime

Answer there is no crime other than murder


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


The white guy had no legal reason to brandish a weapon.  Legal carry also requires legal use and there must be a reason to use, without that the weapon is illegal even for a police officer


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It is not illegal to follow someone....it is not even illegal to chase after someone.
> ...


It _"can be"_ IF the person is doing >> _"coerce, intimidate, threaten, or interfere" _as the statute reads.

But in this case, the McMichaels pair was doing none of those things. Arbery could have simply ignored the McMichaels guys, and walked on. If anybody _"coerced, intimidated, threatened, or interfered",_ it was Arbery, and he did much more than that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Accusing them of being klan members does not help your case....only shows you are willing to lie to bolster your fallacious opinion. 

They were entitled to  make a  citizens arrest based on  the evidence of the security camera video that showed the black guy comitting a burglary....but even though they were entitled to make an arrest....they did not  attempt to do so....that is just your interpetation based on your imagination....no evidence they tried to make a citizens arrest....they may have wanted to or they may have intended to but it never happened....all the evidence we have is they parked their truck...the father stayed in the bed of the truck never got out to make an arrest....the son  stood in front of the truck and to the left...no evidence of him trying to make an arrest.

The only evidence of anything  illegal going on  is the evidence of the black  jogger attacking the white guy with the shotgun....that is the reality...and that is what cost him  his life...comitting assault on a guy with a shotgun.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they hold a partial responsibility,,,
> ...


no civil rights were violated,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


and yet again you dont post a link,,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Actually now that this is over and the Klan members said that they were making a citizens arrest.  See kid this is what they admitted to doing, so the question is what did the jogger do to be arrested.  What was the crime
> 
> Answer there is no crime other than murder


 I've heard a lot of claims being made here, all without a single 

 to substantiate them. Time for some  sources to get posted, boys and girls.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


theres only one account of them catching up to him,,,

so stop with the lies,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


they have every right to follow who ever they want,,,and they never detained him,,,so stop lying,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Accusing them of being klan members does not help your case....only shows you are willing to lie to bolster your fallacious opinion.
> 
> They were entitled to  make a  citizens arrest based on  the evidence of the security camera video that showed the black guy comitting a burglary....but even though they were entitled to make an arrest....they did not  attempt to do so....that is just your interpetation based on your imagination....no evidence they tried to make a citizens arrest....they may have wanted to or they may have intended to but it never happened....all the evidence we have is they parked their truck...the father stayed in the bed of the truck never got out to make an arrest....the son  stood in front of the truck and to the left...no evidence of him trying to make an arrest.
> 
> The only evidence of anything  illegal going on  is the evidence of the black  jogger attacking the white guy with the shotgun....that is the reality...and that is what cost him  his life...comitting assault on a guy with a shotgun.


Perfect assessment .  Nice to see there are some level heads presenting quality thoughts in this thread.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > But they did not detain him or attempt to,
> ...


thats not a deadly threat you stupid fuck,,,and only if he let them detain him he would now be suing the shit out of them,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exadtly right.....no evidence that any arrest was made nor was there any attempt to  make an arrest.

Some try to muddy the waters claiming they were attempting to make an illegal citizens arrest...but there is no evidence of such an attempt being made....even though I think they were entitled to do that....for  whatever reason they did not do that....the black guy had a open road in front of him....he should have just kept jogging down that road....there was nothing to stop him....as in no one was trying to stop him.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> *what the video shows is a truck parked rather far ahead of the jogger*...the father in the bed of the truck and the son to the left and front of the truck......apparntly waiting  there wanting to talk the driver....*the jogger sees them and keeps jogging towards them....displaying no  fear that I can see.*



What the police report states, by Gregory McMichael's own admission, is that the jogger turned around and went the other way when the two murder suspects initially tried to cut him off.

The second attempt to cut him off after he'd turned around and ran the opposite direction, also referenced in the police report, states that they stopped ahead to cut him off the second time. That's when Bubba exited his pickemup truck with his shotgun.









						Ahmaud Arbery Police Report  | PDF | Law Enforcement | Crime & Violence
					

Ahmaud Arbery Police Report




					www.scribd.com
				




I dunno why you keep poppin off, your credibility has pretty much been shot since the first couple of times you've posted on the topic around the board. And you're a known racist anyway. Nobody with an ounce of common sense and the ability to read a police report takes you seriously, man.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nobody has any right to detain anyone at gunpoint. I ignore people who try to waylay me on the street. There is no right to brandish a gun at them. I have been stopped by guys who wanted to say something sexual to me and people who wanted to ask me questions about my religious beliefs. I ignored them and continued on my way. And, no, I am not such a coward that I have to carry a gun with me everywhere I go. This guy with the shotgun should have gotten out of Arbery's way. No wonder that Arbery perceived him as a threat. I would, too. This seems to be an attempt to block Arbery from continuing on his way. And why was the other guy filming from behind? This is an ambush.
BTW: these McMichaels look like thugs. I wouldn't have stopped for them.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> The white guy had no legal reason to brandish a weapon.  Legal carry also requires legal use and there must be a reason to use, without that the weapon is illegal even for a police officer


Again you make wild claims with no evidence to support what you say.  I haven't studied Georgia law too much, but I know it is very similar to law in Florida where I live. Here, It is legal to have a gun, and carry it around, even a handgun, with a license, it's legal to show it ("brandish" if you prefer that word),

Also, legal carrying does NOT require any particular legal use.  You carry the gun just for self-defense, as the McMicheals obviously were doing.  Are you just making things up as you go along ?  Sounds like it.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *what the video shows is a truck parked rather far ahead of the jogger*...the father in the bed of the truck and the son to the left and front of the truck......apparntly waiting  there wanting to talk the driver....*the jogger sees them and keeps jogging towards them....displaying no  fear that I can see.*
> ...


you got a link for that claim???


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


you might want to rewrite that comment cause its full of bullshit thats not true,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


So someone chasing you down with a gun shouting stop isn’t trying to coerce, intimidate, threaten or interfere?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> It is also common sense. If you are holding a gun on someone, their hands must be visible to you. If their hand disappears from your view, in a fraction of a second, you could be shot dead. That's why you are taught to shoot instantly, when the hand disappears.


Nope. The police is not full of psychopaths. They don’t just start blasting at the drop of a hat.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


it all depends on why they are doing it,,,

to bad he chose to attack them instead of letting them violate his rights and sue them for it,,,

I call that bad parenting,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



If you chase someone down with firearms they may logically perceive you as threatening to them and act in defense.

The two men were attempting to make a citizens arrest, at least that was the explanation given by the first DA. The statement to police is consistent with that.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Nobody has any right to detain anyone at gunpoint. I ignore people who try to waylay me on the street. There is no right to brandish a gun at them. I have been stopped by guys who wanted to say something sexual to me and people who wanted to ask me questions about my religious beliefs. I ignored them and continued on my way. And, no, I am not such a coward that I have to carry a gun with me everywhere I go. This guy with the shotgun should have gotten out of Arbery's way. No wonder that Arbery perceived him as a threat. I would, too.


1.    I see no evidence of your wild claims, which are in contradiction to Florida law. I suspect they contradict Georgia law as well.. Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything - pertaining to Georgia law ? 

2.  Carrying a gun is not a sign of cowardice. It is a mark of intelligence, of how we combat, and defend against  crime.  Soldiers in wars carry guns. You want to call them cowards too ?

3.  You are talking like an idiot. when somebody attacks you like Arbery did, there is no such thing as getting out of the way. The way that you get out of his way is by shooting him.  Period.  The politicians in this town are the ones who should be getting arrested.

4.  There was no reason for Arbery to perceive McMichaels as a threat. The only one who did anything threatening or violent was Arbery.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There’s some bad parenting here alright.


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > The white guy had no legal reason to brandish a weapon.  Legal carry also requires legal use and there must be a reason to use, without that the weapon is illegal even for a police officer
> ...


Dude the Klan members have admitted to trying to make a citizens arrest.  This was illegal because there was no crime, then or now.  Without a crime the arrest was illegal as was the gun.  The fact is that the lawyer for the Klan members is merely trying to get life in prison over the death penalty for their clients

This is over and done


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Exadtly right. 

If you say so honkey


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I’ve based this entirely on the suspects report to police. Have you read it?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


to bad for him he didnt drop to his knees with his hands over his head and wait for the cops to clear it up,,,

thats what I told my kids to do,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 It wold be nice if all of you making all these claims would present a shred of evidence to go along with them.

Be aware however, that even if you do, the DA and police have already acted in league with the spineless, jellyfish politicians, who are motivated by the hot tempers within the black community, and the votes coming henceforth, and must be taken grain of salt.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Not according to the original DA who stated that was precisely their apparent intent.





__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I’ve based this entirely on the suspects report to police. Have you read it?


Have you ? If so, let's see it.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> you got a link for that claim???



The police report...









						Ahmaud Arbery Police Report  | PDF | Law Enforcement | Crime & Violence
					

Ahmaud Arbery Police Report




					www.scribd.com


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So you think people shouldn’t defend themselves? Just drop to your knees and be complacent?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


we arent talking about intent,,,that only applies if arbry didnt attack them and get killed for it,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Not according to the original DA who stated that was precisely their apparent intent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in cahoots with the politicians, motivated by black votes, dummy.  Those votes are the crux of this whole thing. You don't know ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve based this entirely on the suspects report to police. Have you read it?
> ...



Yep.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> So you think people shouldn’t defend themselves? Just drop to your knees and be complacent?


Yes, people should defend themselves. Which is exactly what McMichaels did regarding the attack from Arbery.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to the original DA who stated that was precisely their apparent intent.
> ...


Yeah, I find it hard to believe that the DA who stated the shooting of an unarmed black man by two white men was totally justified and failed to file charges is in cahoots with the politicians and motivated by black votes.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > So you think people shouldn’t defend themselves? Just drop to your knees and be complacent?
> ...



Ah, so only McMichaels has a right to self defense? Not Arbery?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > you got a link for that claim???
> ...


thank you I hadnt seen that yet,,
but it doesnt look good for arbry if thats all true,,,

he should have stopped out where he was visible to everyone and waited for the police to clear things up instead of attacking  him,,,

it didnt say if arbry had a phone on him, if so he should have called the cops himself,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



It demonstrates that this was not a friendly encounter but one of force on the part of McMichaels, which makes the case of self defense for Arbery more consistent.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


at the time he was killed he had a gun in his hands,,,so he wasnt unarmed,,,


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

From the police report...

*McMichael stated*_ he and Travis got in the truck and drove down Satilla Drive toward Burford Drive McMichael stated when they arrived at the intersection of Satilla Drive and Holmes Drive, *they saw the unidentified male running down Burford drive McMichael then stated Travis drive down Burford and attempted to cut off the male. *stated *the unidentified male turned around and began running back the direction from which he came* and "* Roddy " attempted to block him which was unsuccessful Michael stated he then jumped into the bed of the truck and he and Travis continued to Holmes in an attempt to intercept him *. McMichael stated they saw the unidentified male and shouted " stop stop , we want to talk to you " . Michael stated they pulled up beside the male and shouted stop again at which time Travis exited the truck with the shotgun ._


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Arbery was trying to get away from armed men pursuing him. When that failed, he defended himself. It demonstrated Arbery’s intent to avoid a conflict.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


it proves the case arbry was a stupid fuck if he thought he could beat a guy with a gun,,,
he should have waited and let them detain him then he could have sued them if it ended up he was innocent,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Good lord, what a silly statement.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

Clearly, the jogger had already tried to jog away in the opposite direction the first time he noticed his attackers.

Unfortunately, they didn't give up on their hunt and bagged him at the next intersection.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


not according to the video,,,


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Arbery was trying to get away from armed men pursuing him. When that failed, he defended himself. It demonstrated Arbery’s intent to avoid a conflict.



Yep.

Pretty much.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


its true,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf


Not a word of this report presents blame for either of the McMicheals.

If anything, it exonerates them entirely.  Political arrest, just like Zimmerman, Wilson, Shelby, Slager, etc.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yeah, Arbery’s the stupid fuck for defending himself.

Meanwhile these two geniuses are spending the weekend in jail.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


How is my comment not true? Should all of us Americans just stop and raise our hands to anyone who has a gun? BTW: the elder McMichael already had his picture taken with kemp while wearing a shirt that celebrates bigotry. He is hardly credible.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



Police reports give the facts. It demonstrates who did the shooting.

It does not exonerate them. It demonstrates that the armed McMichaels were chasing after Arbery who was attempting to avoid a conflict.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Yep.
> 
> Pretty much.


Pretty much *nonsense*, all contrived to prevent race riot, just like all the other cases similar to this ,  Ho hum.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You need to do more than read the video. Read the police statements too. It’s been provided to you numerous times. There’s more to this than a 90 second video.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


yes he is because hes now dead,,,when all he had to do was let them do their thing and if they were wrong he could sue the shit out of them,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


according to the video he had 359 options to get away,,,instead he chose to attack,,,

if I were still  as fit as him those rednecks would only see my dust,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And what if letting them do “their thing” meant they murder him?

I mean, listen to yourself. You’re saying that he should just submit to these guys?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Police reports give the facts. It demonstrates who did the shooting.
> 
> It does not exonerate them. It demonstrates that the armed McMichaels were chasing after Arbery who was attempting to avoid a conflict.


NO, it does NOT demonstrate that. It demonstrates that the McMichaels were (legally) chasing after a burglary suspect, who rather than avoid a conflict, CREATED ONE, by attacking McMichaels and pummelimg him with punches. That's not how one attempts to _"avoid a conflict."_


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


well your first sentence is complete bullshit thats not close to being true,,,

and yes putting your hands up is far preferable than being dead,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


as per the report they had plenty of time to kill him if they wanted to,,,so your saying that was their intent is the rantings of a racist,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



They were in vehicles. You think you can outrun three guys in two trucks with guns?

Arbery tried to get away several times before they got out of the truck brandishing firearms. Despite attempting to evade them, McMichael escalated and perpetuated the confrontation.  

If Arbery just wanted to attack them, he would not have attempted to run away from them several times by the time they reached the final confrontation.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> ]
> How is my comment not true? Should all of us Americans just stop and raise our hands to anyone who has a gun? BTW: the elder McMichael already had his picture taken with kemp while wearing a shirt that celebrates bigotry. He is hardly credible.


1.  More statements without evidence.  

2.  There is no need to raise your hands, if there is not any gun pointing at you.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> according to the video he had 359 options to get away,,,instead he chose to attack,,,
> 
> if I were still  as fit as him those rednecks would only see my dust,,,



According to the police report, he jogged the opposite direction the first time they tried to cut him off. That's by Gregory McMichael's own statement to police.

They continued their hunt and eventually stopped him again, this time with a shotgun drawn. 

He chose to run away the first time. That did not work. His hunters continued after him.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Ah, you played the race card. That must mean you know you’re losing.

A reasonable person being chased by armed men would see that as a threat to their life.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


of course i could cause a truck is limited to the roads and large open areas,,,all I have to do is avoid those areas,,
and besides if I wasnt guilty of something I wouldnt run to start with


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> And what if letting them do “their thing” meant they murder him?
> 
> I mean, listen to yourself. You’re saying that he should just submit to these guys?


  Listen to YOURself.
He could have submitted to questions (as I submitted to questions when somebody asked me what time it is, or if a store is open). 

Or he could have just walked away.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > according to the video he had 359 options to get away,,,instead he chose to attack,,,
> ...


according to the video he had several seconds to change directions again,,,but as we see he chose to attack instead of any rational option,,,

I wonder if he had a phone and why he didnt call the cops himself,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


If you weren’t guilty? What does that have to do with anything?

These aren’t cops. They’re a couple of dudes in trucks with guns. If people are chasing me with guns, my first assumption is they’re not peaceful or friendly. I’d assume they’re out to hurt me.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


and a stupid or guilty man attacks them instead of calling the cops himself,,,


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


If I had been in the black guys shoes I’d be alive today


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > And what if letting them do “their thing” meant they murder him?
> ...



Next time three armed men are chasing you down, I’m sure you’ll stop and politely ask them what you can do for them. Sure.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


and they had several chances to do that prior to the confrontation,,,


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That raises an interesting question

did the jogger call 911 ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Arbery had a right to self defense. You can call it stupid if you want, but that’s his right.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I will not give them an excuse to shoot me

call 911 and wait for the cops to arrive


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And apparently they wanted more chances since they would not stop pursuing him and attempting to stop him.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Attacking a man with a shotgun was stupid


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Why would you assume they needed an excuse?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Chasing after Arbery with a shotgun is far more stupid.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


both partys did,,

its just his decision to attack  ended with his death when running away wouldnt have,,,

to bad he didnt call the cops himself or run into a front yard of a house and yell for the police to be called,,,


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



"Let them do their thing"? Is this what you require of Americans when confronted by anybody who presents an aggressive stance out in public? Is this your rule? So you will let someone "do their thing" if YOU are confronted with someone with a gun? This  American Arbery was not allowed by these thugs to just ignore them and go on his way. I know that I will not stop for anyone who confronts me with a gun without fighting for my life. DON'T STAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FUCKING ROAD WITH A GUN. Got it?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Despite attempting to evade them, McMichael escalated and perpetuated the confrontation.
> 
> If Arbery just wanted to attack them, he would not have attempted to run away from them several times by the time they reached the final confrontation.


There is nothing wrong with McMicheal escalating and perpetuating the confrontation.  He had to do that, because of Arbery's evasiveness.  Actually, it was Arbery who escalated and perpetuated the confrontation, by running, instead of just talking to these guys. 

Probably the reason he was running, instead of talking is because HE IS the guy who had been burglarizing houses, and the McMichaels guys were justified in chasing him. Instead of the cops arresting them, the cops should have said THANK YOU to them.

Whether Arbery wanted to attack or not, is irrelevant. What matters is, that is what he did.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


if I was being followed by guys with guns my first reaction would be to call the cops,,or find a house and ask them to and stay in clear view of as many people as possible and wait for them,,,


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What have you got to lose by responding to the situation intelligently?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


thats all better than what happened,,,


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> according to the video he had several seconds to change directions again,,,but as we see he chose to attack instead of any rational option,,,



According to the police report, by McMichael's own admission, the jogger had already tried to go the opposite way.

Also in the police report, and also by McMichael's own admission, they continued the hunt.

Running away didn't work. And the men demonstrated that they were committed to the hunt.

When a man is being hunted by men with guns and running away doesn't work, he's left with two choices.

Either keep running, knowing it didn't work the first time, or you fight for your life and you try to kill the motherfucker who's hunting you.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It aint smart

if he had remained in the truck and just followed the jogger he would be much better off today


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


God bless you, fight ignorance until death with truth


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > according to the video he had several seconds to change directions again,,,but as we see he chose to attack instead of any rational option,,,
> ...


Fight ignorance with truth and honesty................................Always


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The decision to go after him resulted in Arbery’s death. Had they not chased after him, never would have happened.

You don’t have a right to attack someone who is defending themselves.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > according to the video he had several seconds to change directions again,,,but as we see he chose to attack instead of any rational option,,,
> ...



BULLSHIT,,,running away always works,,,and you can see in the video he had a lot of options to run to that didnt include confrontation,,,

I also pulled up the area on google maps and have a lot of questions as to why he was even in that area,, and he had all kinds of places to run and hide and wait for the cops to get there after he called them,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> . I know that I will not stop for anyone who confronts me with a gun without fighting for my life. DON'T STAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FUCKING ROAD WITH A GUN. Got it?


The person who confronts you, and happens to have a gun at the time, has a perfect legal RIGHT to have that gun with him.  And just because he has it, doesn't mean he is threatening you with it, and you have your  right to not stop (as you said), and you may walk away (as Arbery should have done).

Secondly, the only _"thug"_ in this scenario was Arbery.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


your right arbry didnt have a right to attack them,,,


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No one can run away from a pickup retard


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Arbery had a right to self defense.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BULLSHIT,,,running away always works



Well, that doesn't appear to be the case, if we go by McMichael's statements to police in the police report. 

He ran the opposite direction.

They followed.

He died.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The decision to go after him resulted in Arbery’s death. Had they not chased after him, never would have happened.
> 
> You don’t have a right to attack someone who is defending themselves.


The fact that the McMichaels chased Arbery, doesn't mean they caused Arbery to be shot.  Only one person caused Arbery to be shot, and that is Arbery.

And yes >> _"You don’t have a right to attack someone who is defending themselves."  _Which is why Arbery did not have a right to attack McMichael. .


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Arbery had a right to self defense.


McMichael had a right to self-defense. Nothing in the video or police report indicates that Arbery needed to act in self-defense.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well, that doesn't appear to be the case, if we go by McMichael's statements to police in the police report.
> 
> He ran the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


Yeah. So ?


----------



## esalla (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLSHIT,,,running away always works
> ...


They had no legal right to follow


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery had a right to self defense.
> ...


Really? Three people chasing you with guns doesn’t make someone fear for their life?


----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


 So did McMichael. That's why we have a dead thug.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

They didn't "follow" the the jogger. They cut in front of him and stopped, with a guy following from behind, with whom they must have been in communication. No one had the right the confront the jogger, only to report to the police if they found anything questionable.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> They didn't "follow" the the jogger. They cut in front of him and stopped, with a guy following from behind, with whom they must have been in communication. No one had the right the confront the jogger, only to report to the police if they found anything questionable.


We have freedom of speech Pal deal with it


----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> They had no legal right to follow


Was there a restraining order. Do you have any idea of what you're talking about?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > The decision to go after him resulted in Arbery’s death. Had they not chased after him, never would have happened.
> ...



If the McMichael’s hadn’t chased and confronted Arbery, they wouldn’t be sitting in jail right now.

Arbery wasn’t attacking someone defending themselves. He was attacking someone who was behaving in a threatening manner.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Ah, you played the race card. That must mean you know you’re losing.
> 
> A reasonable person being chased by armed men would see that as a threat to their life.


Since the McMichaels guns were inside their truck, it's doubtful that Arbery even knew they were there, while he was being chased. And even if he knew, there's no reason to think that the McMichaels were going to shoot him.

Lots of people know I have a gun in my pocket.  They don't feel threatened by it. In fact, many feel comforted by it.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Nothing in the video or police report indicates that Arbery needed to act in self-defense.



You're another one around here who's about as sharp as a marble.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> They had no legal right to follow


*FALSE!*  They had a perfect legal right to follow.  Show a statute saying they didn't.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, you played the race card. That must mean you know you’re losing.
> ...



McMichael emerged from the truck with his shotgun clearly in his hands before the final confrontation.

That argument doesn’t get you very far.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> You're another one around here who's about as sharp as a marble.


Sharp enough to be making mincemeat out of you, and every other anti-McMichaels ass clown in this thread.   

Come back when you've got something to say about the TOPIC.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You changed the subject. What I said stands intact. I was referring to your notion that _"being chased by armed men would see that as a threat to their life."  _My point was that Arbery, while_ "being chased" _ (your words) may not have_ seen _it that way.
Your refute attempt didn't get you very far.

And there was no reason for Arbery to see the shotgun as a threat to his life, at ANY time, unless it had been pointed at him, which nothing in the evidence indicates that ever happened.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Arbery wasn’t attacking someone defending themselves. He was attacking someone who was behaving in a threatening manner.


Upon WHAT do you base this wild and reckless comment ?  There's nothing in the police report or video to substantiate it.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


of course he does,,,so does everyone else which was his mistake,,,he decide to attack someone that had a right to protect themselves,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Not sure what you mean.

Arbery knew he was being chased. He knew they had firearms.

That’s the reason to see it as a threat to his life.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


based on that comment youre the retard,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you know what he knew???

how about we stick with facts we know and not make shit up???


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Both can’t claim self defense at the same time. McMichael created the situation, he is the aggressor.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



How could he not know? He’s not blind.

The trucks had cut him off several times. McMichael clearly had a shotgun in his hands.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you know what he was thinking???

stick to facts and lets not just make shit up,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery wasn’t attacking someone defending themselves. He was attacking someone who was behaving in a threatening manner.
> ...



Three men in two trucks shouting at you to stop and brandishing firearms.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when did arbry tell you what he thought???

lying doesnt help your argument,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



A rational person would see armed men chasing you in this manner as a threat. I’m basing that on facts of the case.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I would have called the cops not attack them,,,

why didnt he call the cops???


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


as we see arbry wasnt a rational person,,,a rational person would have called the cops,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I’d love to ask him but he’s dead so we are forced to work through this without him.

McMichael created the situation, did he not?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Irrelevant. The question is whether Arbery had a right to self defense. If he did, the McMichael’s are done.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> The fact that the McMichaels chased Arbery, doesn't mean they caused Arbery to be shot. Only one person caused Arbery to be shot, and that is Arbery.



The law in Georgia says you cannot claim self defense when you kill somebody when you are the aggressor and initiated the conflict. There is no debate as to who were the aggressors here. The dumbfuck Goober Jr got out of the truck and moved in the direction of unarmed Arbery with a goddamned shotgun at point blank range.

With what is known by watching the video Only hard core racists would declare that unarmed Arbery started the fight that resulted in his death.

(b) A person is not justified in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:​
(3) Was the aggressor.​
When two men with guns and a pickup truck chase and harass an unarmed pedestrians on a public road causing no harm or threat to anyone, them order him to stop stop at gunpoint they are the aggressors and cowardly ignorant assholes as well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 9, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Why don't you let the facts come out first before jumping to conclusions?

Granted it looks bad for dad and son but you're in the dark right now like everyone else.


I mean it's like you've never been wrong Mr Trump can't win.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Upon WHAT do you base this wild and reckless comment ? There's nothing in the police report or video to substantiate it.



False. The entire video substantiates the fact that two white goobers were using their pickup truck, a shotgun, and a handgun to threaten a black man was jogging on a public road.

Your view of that video is through the lens of white privilege that holds black Americans do not have the same civil rights as white Americans. You see nothing wrong with two white men threatening an innocent black man with a truck, a shotgun and a handgun and ordering him to stop and talk to them at gunpoint.

Black men do not have to take orders from white people in public. That was supposed to end years ago. It’s gonna take another generation or two to end this racism. And that is what is so sad about this.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.



He was not a burglary suspect when he was harassed, attacked and killed for being black.  That is a lie and we know why you repeat it.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No they were not. They had no legal authority to approach him brandishing weapons. They had no justification to try and stop him. That means they were committing a crime even with the attempt. What is it called if a citizen holds you at gunpoint and refuses to let you leave when you have committed no crime? If you are a police officer protected by qualified immunity it is a bad or false arrest. What is it when a citizen does it?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


we havent proven his life was in danger,,,thatas for a court to decide,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.
> ...


he wasnt to you,,,that doesnt mean he wasnt to them at the time,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



A person being pursued by three screaming men with firearms would be perceived as a life threatening situation by any reasonable person.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


they never pointed a gun at him until he attacked them,,,at least thats how I've heard it so far


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.



Yup.

Clearly the unarmed man ambushed by three armed men must have deserved to be shot.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't "follow" the the jogger. They cut in front of him and stopped, with a guy following from behind, with whom they must have been in communication. No one had the right the confront the jogger, only to report to the police if they found anything questionable.
> ...


 What the hell does "freedom of speech" have to do with thugs blocking our Americans from living their daily lives? Does some pigfucker have the right to block me from returning from the grocery store, which I did a few hours earlier?


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...




Even supposing that is true that doesn't in any remote way justify what occurred.  

I have serious issues with armed vigilante citizens who perceive themselves to be judge-jury-executioner.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


thats why he should have ran away and called the police,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

..,n


theHawk said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...




Was he in actuality a burglary suspect?  Were the police working on him as a suspect?


----------



## Picaro (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



Most of us, even the racist Democrats here, pretty much knew that is how it would turn out. But the lynch mobs will still want to railroad these guys; leftists just can't have white people defending themselves from the waves of black violence and hate crimes.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


when did they say they were going to try him and execute him???

they called the cops and wanted him to wait and talk to them,,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



And people who would do that or think that is a good reason to murder have no right owning a firearm.  Words aren't bullets.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He did try to run away,  if even if he didn’t, he has no obligation to. Georgia is a “stand your ground” state. Someone claiming self defense has no obligation to retreat. A policy that is lauded by the right.


----------



## Picaro (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



Serious enough charges that somebody who knew him and his record followed him, and rightly so.


----------



## Picaro (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He wasn't murdered. Quit lying.


----------



## Picaro (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



lol he charged a guy and tried to steal his firearm. That's obviously annoying to you racists who think white people should all be killed.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



What went on when the video could not record what went on between the armed gunman and the unarmed jogger behind the truck? Why was a driver in a second vehicle filming this situation? Who did the person in the second video know to film a recording of a jogger just jogging down a street?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


he didnt try hard enough,,,if it were me I would be in the next county long before they realized it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


to bad arbrey made a dumb decision or he would be here to tell us his side,,,


----------



## Aletheia4u (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


But they want to play mister policeman. Then they should wear body cams like the way the real officials have to. You can't just think that everyone has to go by their word. 
 Even hunters wears body cameras.
 It should be mandatory that anyone who's carrying a weapon must be wearing an activated body cam.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Picaro said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hard to believe but you cannot form an armed posse hunting down people you think committed crimes.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The negroes life was never in danger until he assaulted a guy with a shot-gun.

If he had been in fear of his life he would never have kept jogging towards the truck as the video clearly shows....your allegation of him being in fear of his life is ridiculous.

Now after the African assaulted the white guy with the shotgun,. started hitting him with his fists and trying to take away the white guys weapon and failing....at that point he probably was in fear of his life because the white guy was also in fear of his life and he was armed and legally entitled to use lethal force because he had been attacked.

The grand jury should toss this out but tremendous pressure is being placed on the officials of the town....so they may conclude it is better to go to trial and let the jurors decide the case instead of themselves.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Picaro said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



They were chasing him down brandishing weapons. They created the situation and are going to face consequences for it.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Is that what Emmet Till thought too?

A reasonable person may assume their life is in danger when being chased down by armed men. He does not have to wait to be shot in order to defend himself.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how do you know they brandished their guns before the final event???


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I’m not saying these aren’t idiots but you can’t attack the guy,, It’s like he  wanted to commit suicide


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Faster than a bullet are ya?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


McMichael emerged from the truck with his shotgun in hand. It’s on the video.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Do you know one name of the 100’s of backs killed the past few months by other blacks? You racist


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


theres been no indication they would have shot him since they didnt when they had the opportunity,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


yes at the final event,,,what about the times before that???


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Because you lack good sense.....these guys were not vigilantes in any sense of the word....they were simply good citizens trying to protect their community much like George Zimmerman.  

Vigilantes would never call the police but that is exactly what these 2 guys did....one of which himself was a former policeman.  

If you had any sense you would be concerned about and what you should have serious issues about is black thugs who run around comitting mayhem.

Now that is a real problem....not good people trying to protect their community.

Obviously you have let the media indoctrinate you into their idiocy....pathetic.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Why can’t we all agree all three were idiots?


----------



## Aletheia4u (May 9, 2020)

I I believe that this was one of those false flag. In the video. That it shows that the one who was videoing the altercation. Has turned it on before the guy ran up to the truck as if the one who was recording knew beforehand that they were going to stop the Black guy. 
 Probably these were actors trying to create more racial tension during this pandemic.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Not that I know of but at some time the older McMichael had emerged from the truck and when Arbrey ran the other way hopped into the bed of the pickup. We know he had a revolver so it’s speculative but certainly possible that Aubrey saw the gun at that time.

What isn’t speculative is that Arbrey saw that McMichael was brandishing a gun before Arbery attacked him and that’s enough for him to know he was being pursued by armed men before he did anything to them.


----------



## sartre play (May 9, 2020)

Its not ok to murder a person because you think he may have committed a crime, or because he has committed one in the past. I can not imagine how any one  would feel if they were out for a jog unarmed and two people in a truck with guns where harassing you. real creepy and am white & don't live in Georgia.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Doesnt matter. The threat remains.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


have we figured out yet why arbry didnt call the cops himself???

he was jogging 12 miles from his own home so it makes sense he had a phone on him,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


of courser it matters when youre claiming thier intent of hunting him down to murder him,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Not claiming that was their intent. I’m claiming it’s rational to fear that as their intent in the moment.

That’s the applicable legal standard.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


if he thought that then hes even dumber that first thought,,,he should have ran away and called the cops himself,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> I don't know what happened here, and there could easily be reasons why anyone of us might have shot him


There are zero reasons that Ahmaud Arbery should have been chased followed, harassed, ordered to stop, or have two white men bring their guns to block him from jogging on a public road.

There can’t be that many cowards that would arm up and stalk an unarmed man who is doing nothing but out jogging in broad daylight. 
Heads are going to roll in that police department where Goober Sr used to work.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what happened here, and there could easily be reasons why anyone of us might have shot him
> ...


zero reason that you are aware of from behind your computer,,,

IMO the best they will get is disorderly conduct and negligent homicide,,if they try for more these guys will walk,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



With his  criminal history the last  people he  would  want to talk to would be the police.  

Really though....he had no need to call the  police or anyone else....he was not  in fear of his life.....he may have been annoyed that a couple of white dudes wanted to talk to him and he probably knew why thus  his refusal to do so.

As he continued to jog along the  anger probably built up within him....no doubt having an intense hatred of  white folk like so many young blacks who  have been indoctrinated into the belief  that white people are responsible for  all their failures and misery.
So by  the time he got to the truck he was probably ready to explode and he actually  came up with a pretty good plan  even  though it did not work...young blacks generally have a lot of experience  fighting and they  have learned some good combat tactics as in this case........jog  to  the right of the truck and then  immediately and very quickly veer  to the left and take the white dudes weapon....a very fast and surprise attack....his chances of success were actually pretty good....unfortunately for him the young white guy was strong and had a firm grip on the shotgun and as he soon as he was attacked he began to pull the  trigger....the sound of the shotgun probably scared  the shit out of the black dude and he began to panic which worked against him...instead of clinging to the gun and keeping it from being pointed at him he started punching the white guy...and unfortunately for him his punches seemed to have no effect...some  guys can  take a punch....but by punching the white guy instead of holding onto the barrel of gun and keeping it pointed away from him he allowed the white guy to point the barrel  right at him and fire the 3rd and fatal shot.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


What’s so dumb about fearing for your life when being pursued by three men with guns?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Well they have been charged with murder....but by the time of the trial those charges may be reduced....what we see now is political theater....the local officials trying to keep the natives down on the reservation so  to speak aka keep them from rioting,  looting and burning.

It will be a tragic miscarriage of  justice  if they are convicted of anything....but it is a sign of the times we live in that there is often miscarriages of  justice when it comes to  whites using lethal force to defend themselves against black thugs and criminals.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



There had been no crime. No Burglary had been reported from that neighborhood for more than two months. So if he was a suspect of anything it was simple trespassing. At most a minor fine. At most presuming the police and find an owner who wants to prosecute.

The absolute most the cops would have done is told Ahmad to leave the property. He was already gone. The McMichaels chased him down. They armed up and jumped in the truck on a manhunt. Massive overreaction to say the least.

Now. Imagine the jogger was white. Imagine the people stopping him armed and all are black. What would happen? They would be arrested for Brandishing, assault with a deadly weapon and disturbing the peace. That is if no shots were fired.

We know there was no crime committed. None. So now we have to look at the incident. Self Defense does not apply if you are the aggressor. And there is no way you would allow two black guys to detain a jogger without screaming they were attacking the jogger and threatening him with violence. So the McMorons were the aggressors. They had no reason to believe a crime had been committed. They had no knowledge of any crime more serious than Trespassing which they were not in any position to enforce legally. I can not tell someone to leave your property. I can call the cops. But that is literally the limit of my authority even if you asked me in writing to keep an eye on the joint.

So the McMorons were the only ones committing crimes. The worst crime that Ahmad committed was Trespassing. The McMorons committed how many Felonies to stop him?

The key to Citizens Arrest and all that is reasonable. A reasonable person would believe this or do that. Now if you are jogging and two guys approach you armed and demanding you stop what would you think? Would it be reasonable to stop and just trust them? How unreasonable would it be to think they meant you harm?

Now you are hopefully seeing what we are saying. There was nothing reasonable about the morons. It was their lawyer who released the video. So not only do they have bad judgement regarding their own actions but also terrible judgment in picking representatives like lawyers. If he represents them in any trial they’ll get 50 years in the electric chair.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I don't think that he had the opportunity to run away and call the police. Again, what were these thugs doing standing in the middle of the road with guns? Why protect them? At least, finally, two of these thugs are wearing orange jumpsuits now.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


by going to them instead of running away and calling the police,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what happened here, and there could easily be reasons why anyone of us might have shot him
> ...



maybe that is true maybe not.....anyhow the chase was begun in good faith...as in the former cop thought he recognized a burglar....but there was no stalking involved.....that is a legal term and you do not  know the correct definition of  it.

He was essentially followed and asked to talk with these 2 guys....which he refused  to do. 

Again this reminds me of the Trayvon affair....all he was doing was walking home from the store ...oh yeh sure.  Whatever he was  really doing will never be known as in whether or not he was casing homes for burglaries...but one thing for sure at some point he decided to assault a white dude....having sized up Z as a fat weakling who would be an easy target....unfortunately for him he got a big surprise.  

Anyhow the black dude in this case also made a big mistake that cost him his life...he thought he could take the white dudes weapon away from him....probably not even believing the guy would try to shoot him....a lot of these young blacks think they are invincible....probably comes from watching  too many hollywood movies.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what I saw in the video is he had lots of chances to run away,,,if it were me when I was that fit all they would see is my ass from a long distance and getting longer,,,

I also pulled up the area on google maps and he had lots of places to run to,,,


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


What is "political theater" here? Two gunmen try to stop a guy jogging, with a third guy in a second vehicle filming the whole thing, with the jogger sandwiched between the gunmen's truck and a guy who just decided to start filming for no reason. Your "whites" were NOT "defending themselves." They were the instigators of this fatal encounter. I'm not black. I am of European background. I think that you are full of shit.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Utter garbage ...not even worth a reply.  take  a hike --or go write a fictional short story you seem to have a good imagination.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That’s not actually answering the question, that’s the answer to a different question, specifically “what should you do when being chased by armed men”.

The question is what is so dumb about fearing for your life when being pursued by three men with guns? Regardless of your decision to run to or away from them, you’d still have a rational fear for your life.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



hehheh   for sure....but you fail to take into account he was not in fear of his life....otherwise he would not have jogged up to the truck....he may have thought he was playing a game with the white dudes....we cannot really know what he was thinking...but one thing fore sure he was not in fear of his life.


----------



## Denizen (May 9, 2020)

The justice system and the cops in Georgia are corrupt.

They are working very hard at victim-blaming.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


first thing you do is run the other way,,,and if that doesnt work do it again,,,

he wasnt dumb for the fear but for the confronting it if he as you said knew they had guns,,,THATS WHAT WAS DUMB!!!


----------



## Ame®icano (May 9, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


*LiveLeak*


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You're a black man with three white guys, stopping you while jogging, pointing a rifle at you, in a Georgia.

Ya right.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




What happened to stand your ground?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You mean to say he would have turned around and ran the other way?

Oh wait, he already had done that, twice.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




If they weren't vigilantes they would not have stopped him, or shot him, they would have called the police.

If you prefer vigilante justice - say so.  Don't pretend it isn't.

Pathetic.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


THATS NOT WHAT HAPPENED,,,

educate yourself on the facts or shut up,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Fiction is anything but that. No Burglary in the neighborhood has been confirmed by the press and the police. Now let’s pretend there was one and it was not reported. Who would not report a crime like that? Criminals who had illegal things like drugs or drug money stolen would not report it. Otherwise. No Burglary reports for the neighborhood.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


they did call the police and it was arbreys actions that caused the gun to go off,,,

stop lying or shut up,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


and it worked both times so why didnt he try it again???


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


He cut out off the roadway when he sought the bimbo with the shotgun standing there. this would be enough to tell me, if I were there, to avoid. You never even try to explain why this bimbo was there in the middle of the road and there was enough in a different vehicle behind and filming. Yeah, the guy was in fear.

Now explain why this guy was in the middle of the road with a shotgun while a guy in between him and the jogger was filming. Why is some guy standing in the middle of a road with a shotgun while a jogger passes?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so says the dead man,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




I don't know about you but if three men, two of whom are armed attack me - I don't know if I'd have time to get the phone out and make a call....


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Notice I did not say the McMichaels are racist. In fact, I allowed as to the possibility that they are not.

When I say “stupid” I mean their _actions_ were stupid. Even if the guy had been white, their actions were reckless. And now a man is dead because of their recklessness.

By choosing to chase the guy down and to do so while armed, they introduced an element of danger to the situation that was completely unnecessary, given that the alleged crime was simple burglery and the guy was not exhibiting threatening behavior to them or anyone else.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


like I said educate yourself or shut up,,,

he had lotrs of chances to call them,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




This whole thing reminds me of "blame the victim".  The only mistake was by the people who ambushed and murdered him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Not even to mention he was never attacked....how can anyone watch the video and even claim that...must have not watched the video.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


seriously,,,
educate yourself and buy a dictionary,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And that's just weird.  Who is this person in a second vehicle?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


if you educated yourself before talking about a subject you would know the answer to that,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Ok.  Let's be clear on this.  If some strange men, not legitimate officers of the law, ambush you, and brandish a gun - you are "not being attacked"?

Think carefully about this since it's the basis of several "stand your ground" laws.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



When I last was in this thread - he wasn't identified.  But then again, your defending murder.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


please buy a dictionary,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So much for that claim.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I never defended a murderer,,,IMO the best they should get is along the lines of disorderly conduct and negligent homicide,,,

if they intended on murder they had several chances before the final event,,,


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

Relevant viewing...


In this security camera video, it looks like Arbrey was recorded walking down the street. Then he entered the home. A bit later someone across the street walked out and appeared to be looking over toward the house (could likely have been the first 911 caller, I dunno, just conjecture) then Arbrey is seen running away.

So. He was initially walking down the street. Stopped and entered the home. When the person across the street came out is when he exited the home and started "jogging" away.

Looks like the ''out jogging'' narrative is out the window if that's him in the video.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLSHIT,,,running away always works
> ...


He died because he attacked someone with a shotgun


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Well, considering the times we live in I would agree their course of action would be ill advised in these times of political correctness and a media that will distort the facts and even outright lie to help convict white folk of something they did not do.
They went armed as they had every legal right to do because they planned to confront a black criminal and thought it prudent to do so because they did not know he was armed or not...most black criminals are armed....at the very least with a knife.

Also...you must remember they also called the police.  

But the essential element that needs to be understood is none of that would have mattered...none of that would have had any serious repercussions if the black dude had not assaulted the guy with the shotgun....that was the reason he was killed....his own stupid decision to assault a guy with a shot gun...what idiocy...perhaps he had some sort of mental conditon the family does not want to talk about....something about that black dude was not right.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Don’t know. Several possibilities. Why do it again if it failed to work? They were still pursuing him after trying to run away, they clearly weren’t giving up. Maybe the fact that McMichaels was attempting to confront him with a shotgun had something to do with it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Nonsense....you think the black guy assaulting a guy with a shotgun was not a mistake?   get real.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He wouldn’t have attacked them if they hadn’t been chasing him with a shotgun.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


it worked before so he must have had other intents, we will never know because hes an idiot that got himself killed


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You don’t have to wait to be attacked to be able to claim self defense. Only that the threat is imminent.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


yes you do,,,
or we would be justified in attacking the government as we speak,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


You’d think but the defenders are very capable of ignoring facts.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I don’t know what you’re talking about with regard to attacking the government, but here’s Georgia’s self defense law:
(a) A person is justified in threatening or using force against another when and to the extent that *he or she reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to defend himself or herself or a third person against such other's imminent use of unlawful force*; however, except as provided in Code Section 16-3-23 , a person is justified in using force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm only if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to himself or herself or a third person or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.

Imminent threat is all you need.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


according to this arbrey didnt have reason to attack since he was outdoors and several feet away with several options other than attacking them,,

on the other hand because of arbreys actions the other guy did have reason,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




Arbery had tried other options and failed. Several times actually. This demonstrates he was not the aggressor.

He was under no obligation to retreat from an armed man chasing him. He has ample reason to attack in self defense.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> they called the cops and wanted him to wait and talk to them,,,,



When Arbery refused to stop or comply with illegal and immoral demands by two armed white men, it should have been the end of it. That’s if you believe Arbery has the same rights and freedoms as the two white men who killed him because he refused to comply with their criminal demand to ‘stop and wait’. You apparently suffer from the same concept that White Privilege is a privilege that needs to be maintained.

The killers had all the options to de-escalate the situation if they truly, but ridiculously wanted the police to talk to him about a crime they did not see him commit.

The video shows Arbery jogging. That is cIear in the video. There is no indication that he was trying to flee the two goons who were attacking him until Goober Jr got out of the truck and Approached him. .  I doubt he could run faster than the truck. The killers could have simply followed a jogger and reported his location to the police.

But if the cops did their job they would have asked the Goobers if they Witnessed a felony.  When they said “no”the cops shouid have said take your guns and go home before someone gets hurt.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


everytime before it worked and it would have worked again,,,he chose to go directly into a situation he had no chance to win,,,

his obligation to retreat was to his family to come home alive,,

in closing IMO the son with the gun should be charged with negligent homicide and the father should get nothing,,,to try and go for more will result in nothing,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > they called the cops and wanted him to wait and talk to them,,,,
> ...


there was nothing illegal or immoral about what they did,,,
I wont bother reading the rest of your rant,,,


----------



## Lysistrata (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


This new format makes it very difficult to follow the discussion. That being said, I think that there is a racial element to be discussed openly in this case. A patriotic American will wish to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Every time before it failed as he was still being chased by armed men. Running away failed to remove himself from danger.

Don’t bring up “obligations” to his family, has nothing to do with it.

Negligent homicide isn’t a law in Georgia. Pursuit of Arbery may have been a felony, and would constitute murder to which his father would be an accessory. Don’t know for sure. The differences are too technical for me.

Anyway, he’s not getting nominated for father of the year anytime soon.


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You are not allowed to former armed posses to go after people you think look suspicious.

That’s just not how it works.


----------



## Bush92 (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


So you don't think the "victim" was not a racist? Sure, black people are not racist.


----------



## Bush92 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We don't have the details of what happened outside the camera view.


----------



## harmonica (May 9, 2020)

..I see a lot of comments on the MSM about the video ..the idiots say something like ''if there wasn't a video, there would be no justice, whites would get away with murder, blah blah blah bullshit''''
= if there is no credible evidence, you can't charge someone/etc!!!!
DUH
...it's still innocent until proven guilty
every time a black gets shot or looked at wrong, the blacks/liberals want someone in jail no matter what--immediately without an investigation/etc


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure it matters


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


We have their statement to the police. That counts for a lot.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> This new format makes it very difficult to follow the discussion. That being said, I think that there is a racial element to be discussed openly in this case. A patriotic American will wish to get to the bottom of this.



If both parties to this event were Honkies or blacks, or if the victim was white and the shooter was black, we wouldn't be discussing it here.

Black youths are America's Sacred Cows.   A honky is automatically considered guilty, no questions asked.   That's where Zimmerman screwed up, if he had more hispanic sounding name,  it would have been passed over as national news, two men of color having an altercation.  Jorge Zimmerez shooting some kid in Sanford wouldn't have been looked at twice.

So, it is a racial issue.


----------



## Bush92 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Post a link to those statements?


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...





			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf
		


They had been trying to cut him off, shouting stop at him before getting out of the car with a shotgun.

That’s kind of a statement. More than just a friendly attempt to ask him some questions.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...


Don’t know.  I do know you guys are racists though


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



It was my understanding that the McMichaels had already tried once or twice to cut Aubery off. In my opinion, this is why, in the video, it appears that Aubery attacked them without provocation. 

If it is true they had already tried to head him off then it makes sense that Aubery had had enough and decided to confront them. Also, it looks to me that, given his angle of approach to the truck and the fact that the younger McMichael exited the truck from the side opposite Aubery, Aubery may not have known McMichael was armed until McMichael came around the front of the truck.

I guess we’ll just have to wait and see what the investigation and trial turns up.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


only a racist would want to make it about race,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


first prove thats what they did and then show me the law that says they cant,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


neither is arbrys father for not teaching his son how to react,,,


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If you stalk someone, and pull a gun on them while they are trying to avoid you, and that person  is unarmed - it's a is not  "negligent homicide".


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You don’t get to second guess the actions of someone being chased by armed men.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


That makes no sense 

people dont chase other people with a shotgun 

they either shoot them or they dont

the jogger had to attack the man with the shotgun for them to have been wrestling over the weapon


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




He tried to run away several times.

Isn't the widely defended stand your ground law supposed be about standing your ground?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I dont think you are objective enough to be on the jury


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Even so it was a bad move on his part


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


They admitted to forming an armed posse and going after him because they suspected him for previous, unreported, crimes.





__





						Legal Trouble from Citizen Arrests
					

Private citizens should think twice before acting as de facto cops.




					www.nolo.com


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 9, 2020)

OMG HE HAS A CRIMINAL RECORD HE DESERVED TO DIE MAGA


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> OMG HE HAS A CRIMINAL RECORD HE DESERVED TO DIE MAGA




I wouldn't say that.   A lot of quality people have criminal records.

However what I don't like about this character who got shot was the smiling picture which makes him look innocent in the story. Sort of like the misleading pic of Trayvon that was shown.  Since the victim here has a criminal record, why didn't they show his official Mug Shot instead of a high school yearbook pic


----------



## colfax_m (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



It makes perfect sense. Arbery would have not attacked them if they hadn’t been chasing them with guns.

If the McMichaels hadn’t grabbed their guns to run down this man, none of this would have ever happened.

You know I’m right.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Picaro said:


> lol he charged a guy and tried to steal his firearm. That's obviously annoying to you racists who think white people should all be killed.



You must be a professional racist.
Goober Jr parked the truck on the
right side the road. Got out on the driver side and waited with shotgun in hand as Arbery continued jogging toward him. Arberry changed direction to avoid Jr and went around on the passenger side.

What happened when the first shot was fired is out of view. And there you go accusing the dead man of attempted theft. You are sick.

By the way I am white and don’t want to see innocent people getting shot while jogging down a public street doing no harm to no one.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> However what I don't like about this character who got shot was the smiling picture which makes him look innocent in the story.



On the day he was killed Arbery was not engaged in a criminal act but the men who shot him were charged with murder and aggravated assault and that is what the video shows.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > OMG HE HAS A CRIMINAL RECORD HE DESERVED TO DIE MAGA
> ...



Because when he was gunned down he was just an ordinary citizen jogging. Seems like that would be the picture you would show.  Unless of course you're trying to influence people's perceptions.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol he charged a guy and tried to steal his firearm. That's obviously annoying to you racists who think white people should all be killed.
> ...



Bull fucking shit

Watch this and even if you cannot see very well and are biased you will note that the  jogger goes around the right side of the  truck  veers left all the way over to  where the  guy with the shotgun  is and attacks him....the moment of the attackcan be seen and thus it  cannot be denied.

The following video shows the whole thing.....................note how the jogger goes to the right and immediately veering to the left when he gets to the front of the truck and attacks the white guy....trying to take away his gun.

You can look throgh the windshield and see the blackjogger running across the front of the truck to the left to attack the white guy with the shotgun.  Cannot be denied though  many try.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Because when he was gunned down he was just an ordinary citizen jogging. Seems like that would be the picture you would show.  Unless of course you're trying to influence people's perceptions.


Looks like that's what YOU'RE trying to do.  He was shot in self-defense, while attacking and punching somebody.  A criminal thug, not an ordinary citizen.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa   tooo friggin funny....watch the video you will see the truckis parked way ahead of the jogger who jogs up to the truck goes to the right around the truck and immediately veers left to attack the white guy....clearly visible...look through the windshield and  you will see the black guy running across the front of the truck to attack the white guy...cannot be denied....though many have  tried.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> When I say “stupid” I mean their _actions_ were stupid. Even if the guy had been white, their actions were reckless. And now a man is dead because of their recklessness.
> 
> By choosing to chase the guy down and to do so while armed, they introduced an element of danger to the situation that was completely unnecessary, given that the alleged crime was simple burglery and the guy was not exhibiting threatening behavior to them or anyone else.


You act like chasing the guy down and being armed is something unusual.  I carry a gun every minute of every day while I'm outside. So what ?

Arbery is dead because of HIS recklessness and criminal violence, nothing else.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Because when he was gunned down he was just an ordinary citizen jogging. Seems like that would be the picture you would show.  Unless of course you're trying to influence people's perceptions.
> ...



Exactly and with a list of felony convictions.....the guy was a criminal...cannot be  denied....and he was not right....i  mean by that he had some kind of  mental problem the family is covering up.   What type of person will rush to attack someone who has a shotgun...a  person who is not right in the head.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> This whole thing reminds me of "blame the victim".  The only mistake was by the people who ambushed and murdered him.


You are talking total nonsense. You don't know what you're talking about.[


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You have no evidence which to base that.

As to what type of person?  Someone who saw he was followed, ambushed, who tried to avoid them and was confronted with armed men who were not police officers.  Stand your ground.  He had no way of knowing what their intentions were.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Because when he was gunned down he was just an ordinary citizen jogging. Seems like that would be the picture you would show.  Unless of course you're trying to influence people's perceptions.
> ...




I can't buy the self defense crapolla.
1.  He was one unarmed man.
2.  He tried to avoid them.
3.  They (3 men, two of them armed) ambushed him.
4. They were not officers of the law - they were, at that point* lawless thugs.*
5.  He tried to defend himself.

That's a bullshit argument.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Don’t know. Several possibilities. Why do it again if it failed to work? They were still pursuing him after trying to run away, they clearly weren’t giving up. Maybe the fact that McMichaels was attempting to confront him with a shotgun had something to do with it.


So what if he confronted him with a shotgun ?  He's entitled to have a shotgun to defend himself from violent criminals- which is exactly what he did.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...




You are making a judgment there.  That's not what the accused, who are granted the presumption of complete and total innocence, have implied.   In fact they have suggested that the man who was shot had it coming and the shooting was justified.

For the media to try and taint the jury poll by putting forth as fact the Unproven theory that Mr. Arbery was just a jogger minding his own beeswax is unconscionable.

The defendants here deserve every benefit of the doubt, by law.


I think that any jury in a great state like Georgia is going to understand that.  However, the campaign to demonize the defendants here,before any trial and even before they have had a chance to speak their peace, is disgusting. It is like to give the African American mobs the idea that it will be some kind of "injustice" if the defendants aren't hanged and will lead to civil unrest.   Which, BTW, the Left loves.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> You have no evidence which to base that.
> 
> As to what type of person?  Someone who saw he was followed, ambushed, who tried to avoid them and was confronted with armed men who were not police officers.  Stand your ground.  He had no way of knowing what their intentions were.


Of course there is evidence to base that.  The guy was daffy. Only a nutjob would attack someone with a shotgun.  And he was not ambushed, and attacking somebody with your fists is not trying _"to avoid them."  _And just because you don't know somebodys intentions, doesn;t give you the right to attack and start punching them.  This guy was a lunatic.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> You are making a judgment there.  That's not what the accused, who are granted the presumption of complete and total innocence, have implied.   In fact they have suggested that the man who was shot had it coming and the shooting was justified.
> 
> For the media to try and taint the jury poll by putting forth as fact the Unproven theory that Mr. Arbery was just a jogger minding his own beeswax is unconscionable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Many years ago,   the local media made a big deal about a police officer in these part caught on tape beating on a suspect.   A bit of an outcry, suggesting that he be "fired" for having the suspect held up when he hit him in the gut with is baton.

But what the media didn't report was that the suspect trash talked the police officer's mother.  And that's what lead to the beating.   It was 100% justified, but people seeing the tape without sound wouldn't have realized it.

Personally, I would never talk about a police officer's mum.  But this guy was loaded and apparently thought that it was a good idea.

My point is that tapes have limitations.  You aren't seeing everything.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know. Several possibilities. Why do it again if it failed to work? They were still pursuing him after trying to run away, they clearly weren’t giving up. Maybe the fact that McMichaels was attempting to confront him with a shotgun had something to do with it.
> ...



Yep....they were on their way to confront a black criminal suspect.....not knowing if the suspect was armed or  not out of prudence they took their weapons to defend  themselves if need be.

Entirely legal and very prudent.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



For sure and that is all we are seeing  from the  liberals and the msm....b.s. and more b.s.--trying to turn the suspect into a saint their usual modus operandi.

Hopefully the authrities  in Brunswick
Ga. will not cave in to the political pressure....hopefully this grand  jury to be convened will be competent and review the evidence in a honest manner and do the right thing.

There is reason for hope................In the last Presidential election, Glynn county Ga. where this  incident occurred.....remained strongly Republican, 62.5% to 34.2% in the last presidential election.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I have serious issues with armed vigilante citizens who perceive themselves to be judge-jury-executioner.


THEY don't perceive that.  YOU do.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A "list of felony convictions"?
When he was in high school, Arbery was sentenced to five years probation as a first offender on charges of carrying a weapon on campus and several counts of obstructing a law enforcement officer. He was convicted of probation violation in 2018 after he was charged with shoplifting, court documents show.


That's not much.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




A saint?

No.  Just an ordinary person who did not deserve to be stalked and murdered.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I have serious issues with armed vigilante citizens who perceive themselves to be judge-jury-executioner.
> ...




Of course THEY don't perceive that.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know. Several possibilities. Why do it again if it failed to work? They were still pursuing him after trying to run away, they clearly weren’t giving up. Maybe the fact that McMichaels was attempting to confront him with a shotgun had something to do with it.
> ...



He isn't entitled to threaten people with it.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




They weren't officers of the law and he wasn't on any suspect list with law enforcement.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That's usually what does happen.  In case after case, white people (often cops) are railroaded by weakkneed politicians, pandering to the black community's extreme element, and trying to avoid race riots, and loss of votes.

Then it goes to court, the facts are brought out and the wrongfully accused shooters are acquitted (George Zimmerman, Betty Shelby, the Baltimore 6, Darren Wilson, Micheal Slager, Jason Stockley, Jeronimo Yanez, etc)


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



We are all making judgements here.  Unfortunately many of those judgements are about a dead man who can't defend himself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



hehheh   yeh.....that is hardly rocket science.

Unfortunately so many are deceived by the msm....so  many cannot think for themselve...have no ability to  engage in a rational  analytical thought  process....too  easily swayed by the propaganda from the msm trying to turn this black  dude with a criminal  history into a saint....and pursuing their usual narrative that all white folk are racist.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

The police department in this particular area has a pretty troubled history.









						Georgia Killing Puts Spotlight on a Police Force’s Troubled History (Published 2020)
					

The shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery has renewed criticism of the police agency that released the two suspects. They were charged by the state months later.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> A "list of felony convictions"?
> When he was in high school, Arbery was sentenced to five years probation as a first offender on charges of carrying a weapon on campus and several counts of obstructing a law enforcement officer. He was convicted of probation violation in 2018 after he was charged with shoplifting, court documents show.
> 
> 
> That's not much.




Obstruction is serious offense, dozens of US Senators said that it wasn't just serious, it was very serious and qualified as a "high crime" in their estimation.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have yet to see you be right about anything......there is no way to defend the  dead  black guy...the video proves that....you cannot defend someone  who attacks someone with a shotgun .....how crazy is  that...especially when it can easily be seen he  could have kept running on down the road....nothing to  stop him from doing that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> The police department in this particular area has a pretty troubled history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That has nothing to do with this case....just a distraction...we are trying to present the truth...and prevent the  legal lynching of two innocent white men....like  we also fought to defend George Zimmerman...in a very similar case...though at least these guys have a video of the black guy attacking....not a innocent victim...a  criminal guilty of assault just like Trayvon but with visual proof in this case.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




The video proves nothing, at least not what you think since you can't see exactly what occurred.  What you CAN see is he tried to avoid them.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





The only ones here that are on trial are the father and son,  and according to law they are the ones entitled to the Presumption of innocence.     And they will be, by the jury and by the court.  It just seems like libs want to poison the air here and try to convince the people that there is an "injustice" if the defendants are found innocent.

Riots are great for the Lame Stream Media, they really increase ratings.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The police department in this particular area has a pretty troubled history.
> ...



Corrupt police department, that handled this case and didn't charge or arrest those men is indeed relevant.

Trayvon Martin, however, is not.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes...if a honest jury can be seated....we can expect justice....though due to political considerations probably about half if not more of the jurors will be black....thus most likely if that is the case then it will probably be a hung jury...black jurors are notorious for letting their bias interfere with their judgement.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If you cannot see you have a visual problem....put it in slow  motion if  you must....look through the windshield of the truck and you can  clearly see the black  guy running across the front of the truck to attack the white guy....undeniable.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How is it "corruption" if the police department didn't believe that they could prove a crime beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > When I say “stupid” I mean their _actions_ were stupid. Even if the guy had been white, their actions were reckless. And now a man is dead because of their recklessness.
> ...



Being armed is not necessarily the problem. Chasing a man down while armed presents a whole host of problems, especially if you have no idea whether or not the man you are chasing actually committed the crimes you think he did.

Also, I don’t know if the McMichaels usually went around armed as you do but it’s clear from their initial testimony that they specifically grabbed their weapons before setting out to accost Aubery.

Having said that, the way they went about this does not look good for them. They only had a suspicion that he was the burgler so they had no legal justification whatsoever for attempting to accost him at all. 

It’s been pointed out many times that they called the cops. That’s all well and good except, they should have left it at that.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> They weren't officers of the law and he wasn't on any suspect list with law enforcement.


Both of which are irrelevant.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If you cannot see you have a visual problem....put it in slow  motion if  you must....look through the windshield of the truck and you can  clearly see the black  guy running across the front of the truck to attack the white guy....undeniable


MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Taking a gun to school is a felony.  I wonder if he was planning to shoot some kids?


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Ya that is a whole list all right.  Tell me - is being black a felony?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



For the umpteenth time they did nothing illegal....it is not illegal to follow or chase someone.  It is not illegal in  Georgia to possess firearms......tell us exactly what you think they did that was illegal?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Do you think a perp taking a gun to school is a minor  thing....how many kids  have been shot and  killed by some nutcase like this taking a gun to school?


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Being armed is not necessarily the problem. Chasing a man down while armed presents a whole host of problems, especially if you have no idea whether or not the man you are chasing actually committed the crimes you think he did.
> 
> Also, I don’t know if the McMichaels usually went around armed as you do but it’s clear from their initial testimony that they specifically grabbed their weapons before setting out to accost Aubery.
> 
> ...


So what if they grabbed their guns before going out ? Their guns are for self-defense. This is something liberals can't seem to get focused to.

The suspicion the McMicheals had of Arbery as a burglar is plenty of legal justification for them to follow and accost him. And if you look up the word "accost" in the dictionary, you'll find it's not such a bad thing.

I'd say the way the McMichaels went about this, was just fine, and commendable, as they were concerned about crime in their community, and were getting off their duffs to do something about it

After they get cleared by a jury, they should be given a public service medal.


----------



## cwise76 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


You should change your handle to Mac the racist


----------



## bluzman61 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I'm no expert on vision, but this is SO apparent that even Stevie Wonder could see this.........


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



hehheh   Thats all liberals have....screaming he a waycist   he a waycist  hehheh


----------



## bluzman61 (May 9, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Give it up on these morons, Mac.  They'll keep denying everything you post.  Yes, they really ARE that dumb.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

kj


protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They weren't officers of the law and he wasn't on any suspect list with law enforcement.
> ...



They are when a person ends up dead.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> The video proves nothing, at least not what you think since you can't see exactly what occurred.  What you CAN see is he tried to avoid them.


FALSE!  Exactly the OPPOSITE of that, is what the video shows. It shows Arbery ATTACKING McMichaels, and repeatedly punching him.  There is a good reason why Arbery got blasted to bits with that shotgun.  Because he DESERVED it.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

Coyote said:


> They are when a person ends up dead.


NO.  Dead or not., both of what you said was irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Being armed is not necessarily the problem. Chasing a man down while armed presents a whole host of problems, especially if you have no idea whether or not the man you are chasing actually committed the crimes you think he did.
> ...



No.  It wasn't.  Their duty was to call the police and report their concern and let the police handle it.  I'm sure they had phones, they could even have photographed him for evidenced if they were so concerned.

Killing an unarmed man is not commendable.


----------



## protectionist (May 9, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> You should change your handle to Mac the racist


HA HA.  Crazy liberals just can't help themselves from throwing the word _"racist" _around, can they ?  Hey cwise76.  Do you support race based Affirmative Action ?


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The video proves nothing, at least not what you think since you can't see exactly what occurred.  What you CAN see is he tried to avoid them.
> ...



Bullshit.

You can't see anything like that on the video.  

Approx: 0:26


----------



## Coyote (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > You should change your handle to Mac the racist
> ...



When the shoe fits, Cinderella....


----------



## Montrovant (May 9, 2020)

Keep in mind that protectionist and MacTheKnife are posters that blamed the crowd for the Charlottesville driver killing a woman and injuring others. I wouldn’t take their opinions on this too seriously.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 9, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The video proves nothing, at least not what you think since you can't see exactly what occurred.  What you CAN see is he tried to avoid them.
> ...



Absolutely and good riddance....far too  many nutcases like that running around loose comitting mayhem.  Proably never worked a day in his life.  Stayed home with mama getting his food stamps and welfare check.  

Nothing more than a parasite...and white working people have to support them with their taxes...outrageous.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


I pointed that out in the other thread. . . Old Lady said it didn't matter.

I thought it was relevant, as the father of the shooter knew who the guy was.  

I thought there might be history there, since he was the one responsible for having him charged.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaa  obviously you could not  bring yourself to post the whole  video....what does that say about you?   What does it  say about the MSM?    Quite obvious ---neither of you want  the truth exposed.....and then the source you quote claims the men drove  up on the  black  guy and attacked him.....outrageous lie to the  extreme.

When you watch the complete video....you will easily see the truck is parked way ahead of the  black jogger....you will see the black guy jogging up to the truck going around the right side of  the truck quickly veering to the left across the front of the truck and attacking the white guy. 

The father remains in the bed of the truck and does not get out till the black guy is shot and killed...yet the msm claims he attacked the black guy....disgusting lie.

Unfortunately we see the media engage in these tactics time and again...just like in the Zimmerman case.



There should be a penalty for people posting lies on here. 

Quite sad you would do that especially since you are part of the governing  body so to speak....after posting a lie  like that you should be forced to resign your post....just my humble opinion.   hehheh


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


They WERE letting the police handle it. They were doing nothing but catching up with the guy, which is *commendable*.

As for killing an unarmed man, this is another major understanding gap between liberals and conservatives.  It is necessary when the unarmed man attacks with violence. That's his fault, nobody else. Self-defense law does not distinguish between armed or unarmed, and when the attacker is grappling with you for your gun, he is NOT UNARMED, he is armed with YOUR GUN, if you don't shoot him.

Also, unarmed people are shot all the time, properly, when they fail to keep their hands visible (something clueless liberal schools don't teach, which is probably why you don't know it) .  I spoke about this further back in this thread, regarding police academy training, and my own National Guard training.





__





						No Such Thing As An “UNARMED MAN”
					

The media. Loaded with anti-police, liberal bias, love doing stories about cops shooting suspects whom they label as “unarmed”.  Just last night, 60 Minutes did a segment on what they called a police officer shooting an “unarmed man”.  Actually, it makes no difference if a suspect has a gun or...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



They don't care about facts; the problem here  is white people defending themselves from black criminals. This just can't be allowed or tolerated by the racists on the left, is all.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Here is the real video dear..........Just as I expected you obviously have never watched it or if you have you will not admit it.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...









So what.  He was doing nothing criminal when he was murdered.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Here is the real video dear..........Just as I expected you obviously have never watched it or if you have you will not admit it.


At 0:28 of this video, you can (one time) see Arbery punching McMicheal.  I saw a video previously that showed Arbery punching McMicheal about 5 times, while they were struggling for possession of the shotgun, the battle of which was won by McMicheal.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



Its called assault dumbass.....as in the black guy was assaulting the white guy and he was not murdered....it was a justifiable homicide.  Murder is a  legal  term of which you do not know the meaning.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> So what.  He was doing nothing criminal when he was murdered.


When who was "murdered" ?  Are you in the wrong thread ?  NOBODY was _"murdered"_ in this thread.

And the guy who was killed (in self-defense), was committing a violent criminal attack.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real video dear..........Just as I expected you obviously have never watched it or if you have you will not admit it.
> ...



No wonder the media does not want  people to see this video.....which proves they are  lying when they claim the men drove up on the black dude and attacked him....outrageous lie....sounds like grounds for a lawsuit to me. 

I hope they can come up with a good legal team...they should try and get the team that defended Zimmerman.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

I expect this thread to be taken down soon......the liberals are looking very bad on here....to  the point of actual lying  claiming the  white guys drove up on the black guy and attacked him.....outrageous  lie.....no way this  can  stand up in  court.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



Yes. He was a known criminal, and he certainly wasn't 'jogging' until he got caught at something he knew was criminal, and then tried to get away. He then gets angry and butt hurt because he's being tailed, by someone he knows, and decides to assault one of them. It's clear these guys should never be charged with anything, and the only reason they are is the wailing of the lynch mob whining because white people defended themselves from a obviously violent black thug all mad n stuff because he got caught at something. The lynch mob is just angry because they hate white people being armed and able to defend themselves, is all. They desperately need to ruin and hopefully get these guys killed in prison to send a message that self-defense is a crime when committed by white people.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Keep in mind that protectionist and MacTheKnife are posters that blamed the crowd for the Charlottesville driver killing a woman and injuring others. I wouldn’t take their opinions on this too seriously.



Let's keep in mind that the left wing really hates it when white people defend themselves from violent criminal minorities and will try and railroad those who defend themselves into prison.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Try and keep up dear...they called the police first before they began following the suspect.  

The guy with the shotgun had no choice....it had come down to kill or be killed....when someone is attacking you, punching you and trying to take your weapon you must assume they will kill you if they can get control of your weapon...has happened many times even to police officers.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> No wonder the media does not want  people to see this video.....which proves they are  lying when they claim the men drove up on the black dude and attacked him....outrageous lie....sounds like grounds for a lawsuit to me.
> 
> I hope they can come up with a good legal team...they should try and get the team that defended Zimmerman.


I just went through about 10 videos, and every one had been doctored to cut out or minimize the attacking done by Arbery, with just the shooting of him being shown.  

Whole thing reminds me of the 1993 KTLA video, that was doctored to make it look like police brutality on Rodney King, which was a total lie.  Resulted in LA riots that got 54 people killed, and Millions$$ in damages.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> The McMicheals have every right to confront Arbery and ask him a questionw ma


This is George Zimmerman all over again.

How many of you white males, or even females have had some unknown person attempt to stop and/or detain you while you're simply going about your day, minding your own business?


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...








It can't be assault, when YOU initiate the conflict.  Dumbass.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The McMicheals have every right to confront Arbery and ask him a questionw ma
> ...








No, it's not.  This guy was trying to run away.  Trayvon ambushed Zimmerman.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > So what.  He was doing nothing criminal when he was murdered.
> ...








Yeah, he was.  The two yahoos blocked his way, and then assaulted him.  He was trying to get away.

Just like the morons who defended Trayvon, you are defending the people who are in the wrong.

THEY placed themselves in this position.  They initiated the attack, thus they can't claim self defence.

Defend those who are innocent.  Not the guilty, like these fools.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Have you watched the video? I mean the complete video...not the one the fake news is posting.....that should answer all  your questions....you come  on here and  state untruths....without bothering to even find the truth....before you come on here and open your pie hole you should read some of the  posts first and then you would not embarass yourself with the ignorance you are  demonstrating for all to see.

Really pathetic.

Irregardless --- just for starters the joggers  path was not blocked he had  plenty of  room to get by the truck and jog ever so happily on down  the road...however after going around  to the right of  the parked truck he veered to the left in front of the truck and attacked the white guy with a shotgun....clearly seen in the video posted  many times on this  thread....thus you have no  excuse for not  seeing it.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The McMicheals have every right to confront Arbery and ask him a questionw ma
> ...


I answered that question twice earlier in the thread.  I have MANY TIMES had some unknown person attempt to stop and/or detain me, while I was simply going about my day, minding my own business.  I've had people do that by asked me what time it is, if a certain store is open or not, and panhandlers asking me for money.

When a friend and I are out feeding or trapping stray cats, often strangers come by and enquire what we are doing.  We tell them, have a short conversation, and go back to what we were doing.  The number of times that I have ever attacked any of these people is ZERO.

I am curious about one thing though. Why did you use the words _"white males" _in your post ?


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...








Yes, I have.   The two in the truck no doubt thought they had a bad guy in their sites.  However they had no legal right to stop him, and they certainly had no legal right to kill him.

That makes it murder.

Had it been me they accosted, I would have shot both of them for their actions.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The black guy was not trying  to run away.   and yes trayvon did  ambush Z.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yeah, he was.  The two yahoos blocked his way, and then assaulted him.  He was trying to get away.
> 
> Just like the morons who defended Trayvon, you are defending the people who are in the wrong.
> 
> ...


Everything you just said is exactly the opposite of what happened, Stop talking foolish.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The McMicheals have every right to confront Arbery and ask him a questionw ma
> ...



Sorry dumb ass, but he *was* known by them, as a criminal who had been arrested before, and the reason why he was being fllowed was because he was caught at trying to commit a criminal act this time as well. Yes, we all know in your world black people should be allowed to do whatever they want and help themselves to other people's stuff and attack them at will, but we aren't there quite yet, you'll just have to wait a few months and see if enough mail in ballots from Burma and South America put your criminal heroes in office before you have total immunity and can run completely amuck robbing and killing. It's going to be a tough job disarming all those honest citizens, though, so you might want to just keep shooting each other for a while after the elections.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...








I have watched the complete video many times.  There is no justification for what they did.  The should have called the police, and followed him if they thought he was the burglar. 

They didn't.   You have an ex cop, and his son, who were tactically stupid.  Their actions led to an innocent mans death.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yes, I have.   The two in the truck no doubt thought they had a bad guy in their sites.  However they had no legal right to stop him, and they certainly had no legal right to kill him.
> 
> That makes it murder.
> 
> Had it been me they accosted, I would have shot both of them for their actions.


They did not stop him. He stopped himself. He was perfectly able to keep on going.  And they most certainly DID HAVE A RIGHT TO SHOOT/KILL him.  When you are attacked, as McMicheal was, you have a right to defend yourself, including with a gun.

 Learn the law before you post.

And if you would have shot the McMicheals, who were doing nothing but trying to ask a couple of questions, you would have been guilty of murder.

PS - what is your meaning of _"yahoos" _?   Is this some kind of anti-white, racist slur ?


----------



## bluzman61 (May 10, 2020)

Picaro said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Fantastic post, thanks.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, he was.  The two yahoos blocked his way, and then assaulted him.  He was trying to get away.
> ...



He seems to have  come on here knowing nothing  about  the case and has not tried to find  out anything about it.....quite common though....people get their fake  news from the msm and run with it....displaying their ignorance/


----------



## bluzman61 (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yep.  What's so strange is that westwall USUALLY posts intelligently.  NOT tonight, however.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...







I post factually.   I am a use of force expert.  I actually have testified in Court multiple times on cases like this.  I didn't respond until now so I could review the evidence that is out there.

The evidence is not good for the ex cop and his son.  They did everything wrong.  Like I said, had they accosted me like that, I would have shot both of them.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

All the guy had to do was keep on 'jogging'; nobody tried to stop him from doing that. He chose to attack an armed individual.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Dude, you are not in step with this thread at all. I suggest you leave it, read the whole thread, find out what is going on, and come back later.

There is complete justification for what the McMichaels did. What they did was *commendable* as community watch program activity.  They DID CALL the POLICE. and THEY DID FOLLOW HIM.  You don't know what you're talking about.

The man who died was not_ "innocent"_.  He was guilty of assault and battery, if not attempted murder. He was a lowlife, cheap, dirty, violent criminal, and he got what he DESERVED.

You are not even close to having this thing focused.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



There you go again...demonstrating your ignorance....they did call the police....they called the police before they headed out to confront  the suspect.

You have a  big problem ....not sure what it is....most likely you watched  the edited video...not the real  one that showed the whole  thing....as in  the truck was  parked way ahead of the jogger...the father was in  the bed of the truck...the son to the left and slightly in front of the truck.   

The jogger saw  them way ahead but kept jogging towards them....demonstrating he was not in fear of  his  life....when he gets to the truck and goes to the right around the truck and then quickly veers to the left in front of the truck and attacks the guy with the shot gun....punching  him and trying to take control of the shotgun.  3 rounds are fired....the first two miss because the white guy is  prevented from pointing the barrel at the black  guy....them for whatever reason the black  guy lets go of the barrel and starts punching the white  guy..thus allowing the white guy to  point the barrel of the gun at the black guy and  fire  off the 3rd and  final shot which struck the black guy and killed him....did the video you watch show that?


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

Picaro said:


> All the guy had to do was keep on 'jogging'; nobody tried to stop him from doing that. He chose to attack an armed individual.







All they had to do was call the police and follow him.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> I post factually.   I am a use of force expert.  I actually have testified in Court multiple times on cases like this.  I didn't respond until now so I could review the evidence that is out there.
> 
> The evidence is not good for the ex cop and his son.  They did everything wrong.  Like I said, had they accosted me like that, I would have shot both of them.


You post JIBBERISH.  You are as bad a violent murderer as Arbery was.  You need psychiatric care.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...









No, it wasn't.   Had he been armed, and actually committed a crime, I would agree with you.  He WASN'T.   What they did was stupid.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I post factually.   I am a use of force expert.  I actually have testified in Court multiple times on cases like this.  I didn't respond until now so I could review the evidence that is out there.
> ...









Oh piss off you fucking loon.  You don't know shit.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> All they had to do was call the police and follow him.


They DID both those things, you ignorant FOOL.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Oh piss off you fucking loon.  You don't know shit.


Gee whiz!  How will protectionist ever manage to come back after that illustrious post.  LOL.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...







And they intercepted him and stopped him.  They shouldn't have.  They should have followed in their truck and directed the police to him.  Just like I have done on more than one occasion.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > All they had to do was call the police and follow him.
> ...







No, the got ahead of him, and then tried to stop him.  They quite literally did everything wrong.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> No, it wasn't.   Had he been armed, and actually committed a crime, I would agree with you.  He WASN'T.   What they did was stupid.


What do you mean by _"actually'_ ? Of course he committed a crime. He physically attacked somebody. That is assault and battery.  It is aggravated assault (usually a felony in most states) by grabbing and wrestling for the shotgun, and a case could well be made for attempted murder.

If Arbery had not been killed, his criminal ass should be in jail, awaiting trial on very serious charge.s


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > All the guy had to do was keep on 'jogging'; nobody tried to stop him from doing that. He chose to attack an armed individual.
> ...



They did not have to do any


westwall said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Nonsense....ok i tried to be fair with you but you persist in your  lying and your ignorance....obviously nothing  more than  a dumb ass nigha not interested in the  truth....I suggest everyone put this asshole on ignore..he is plaing some kind of game...not a serious poster.

on  ignore he  goes.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> No, the got ahead of him, and then tried to stop him.  They quite literally did everything wrong.


They did nothing wrong. There is nothing wrong with trying to ask somebody a question.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Nonsense....ok i tried to be fair with you but you persist in your  lying and your ignorance....obviously nothing  more than  a dumb ass nigha not interested in the  truth....I suggest everyone put this asshole on ignore..he is plaing some kind of game...not a serious poster.
> 
> on  ignore he  goes.


OK I won't respond to him either.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How so?!?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I post factually.   I am a use of force expert.  I actually have testified in Court multiple times on cases like this.  I didn't respond until now so I could review the evidence that is out there.
> ...



hehheh  I think he is just playing a silly game...not a serious poster.   Not familiar with him..maybe is just drunk and trying  to be funny.   Anyhow or  whatever I put him on  ignore


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, the got ahead of him, and then tried to stop him.  They quite literally did everything wrong.
> ...








There is when you accost an innocent, unarmed person, with a gun.

Face it, and be honest, if somebody did that to you, you would have shot them.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How so?!?


Obviously, they were trying to ask Arbery a question (or 2).  That's free speech.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How so?!?
> ...









If so why did they get out of the truck.  Free speech has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

I want all of you to place yourself in the black guys shoes.  You know you have done nothing wrong and two guys come at you with guns.  

You watch the video and then think about it.
If you are like me you carry a concealed weapon.   I  watch those two and I am backing away from them, drawing my weapon, and if the so much as lift the muzzle of that shot gun I am shooting. 

Just place yourself in his shoes and think about what you would have done.  So far all you have done is think about being in the shoes of the shooters.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



There was no intent to harass......all they wanted to do was to find out if this guy was a burglar or not....they wanted to talk to him and try and get to the bottom of it.....was he up to no good or not.

They stated they wanted to do a citizens arrest but for whatever reason they did not attempt that.

When the jogger got to the truck the father in the back did not even get out but remained there...showed no  inclination to  try and arrest or detain the jogger

Then suddenly the jogger turns into an attacker....why?...can be debated but there really is no  rational answer...one can only conjecture as to why he would do that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

Murder and aggravated assault.



MacTheKnife said:


> the jogger goes around the right side of the truck veers left all the way over to where the guy with the shotgun is and attacks him....the moment of the attackcan be seen and thus it cannot be denied.



The “attack” is from the two white men with a truck parked in the road, brandishing weapons and obstructing the victim’s path, trying to force an unarmed black jogger to obey their command to stop and talk to them.

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



protectionist said:


> So what if he confronted him with a shotgun ? He's entitled to have a shotgun to defend himself from violent criminals- which is exactly what he did.



There is nothing in the video that suggests Arbery was a criminal or violent in any way. Jogging while black is not a crime.

And no your asshole hero is not entitled to stand in the middle of the road with a shotgun telling a passerby that he has to stop

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



protectionist said:


> And just because you don't know somebodys intentions, doesn;t give you the right to attack and start punching them.



Apparently if Arbery did attack Goober II before being shot at or shot he was within his rights to defend himself by rushing the gunman to disarm him.

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



MacTheKnife said:


> Yep....they were on their way to confront a black criminalsuspect.....not knowing if the suspect was armed or not out of prudence they took their weapons to defend themselves if need be.
> 
> Entirely legal and very prudent.



Confronting Arbery as seen in the video, backed by the threat of lethal force to make him stop running is neither legal or prudent.

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



MacTheKnife said:


> ...you cannot defend someone who attacks someone with a shotgun .....



if unarmed Arbery decided to rush one of his attackers who was armed with a shotgun,  before or after said gunman fired a shot as his best chance to save his own life, that was his choice. That the attempt at self defense failed does not absolve the gunmen for being the aggressors and the originators of a conflict that resulted in the wrongful death of Ahmaud Arberry for jogging while black.

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



MacTheKnife said:


> though at least these guys have a video of the black guy attacking....not a innocent victim...a criminal guilty of assault just like Trayvon but with visual proof in this case.



No, they have a video that shows they were trying to stop an unarmed jogger by using the threat of lethal force that ended in a wrongful death that wouid not have happened if they had decided to not be gun toting assholes setting up roadblocks to stop an unarmed jogger in order to force him to be detained for no reason until police would arrive.

For all Arbery knew their intent was to lynch him or tie him to the back of the truck and drag him. 

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.



protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Exactly the OPPOSITE of that, is what the video shows. It shows Arbery ATTACKING McMichaels, and repeatedly punching him.  There is a good reason why Arbery got blasted to bits with that shotgun.  Because he DESERVED it.



Apparently the GBI says you are wrong:

That’s why;

Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Apparently the GBI says you are wrong:
> 
> That’s why;
> 
> Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested on charges of murder and aggravated assault on Thursday for the February 23 death of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, which was captured on an alleged cellphone video.


Here's a nice short answer to your longggggg waste of space, and JIBBERISH post.  GBI ?  LOL.  You don't even know that this whole thing is POLITICAL - race rioting and black votes.  

You think you know about this.  YOU DON'T.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the GBI says you are wrong:
> ...



Exactly....I will not wast time replying to his nonsense.  Hope he had fun going to all that trouble to post garbage.

Isn't it outrageous how practically all of the media is in  lockstep with those who want to lie and legally lynch a couple of good citizens trying to protect their community......our msm is nothing more than  an enemy of the people promoting lies and very flagrant in the way they do so.....actually saying stuff like the  2 guys drove up to the jogger and attacked him....when the video clearly shows that is not what happend.....apparantly they lerned nothing from  their attempt to lynch Zimmerman.....more than anthing after  Trump gets re-elected and hopefully gains control of  congress....we need congressional  herings about how  treasonous our msm has become...we need a free media but we also need a  honest media which  we do not have...that should not be tolerated.

At President Trump said the media is the enemy of the people.....truer words were  never said.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > All the guy had to do was keep on 'jogging'; nobody tried to stop him from doing that. He chose to attack an armed individual.
> ...



That's what they were doing; he ran up and attacked them, not the other way around. They were on a public road, and had every right to be there.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> I want all of you to place yourself in the black guys shoes.  You know you have done nothing wrong and two guys come at you with guns.



And right here is where you are clearly wrong; he is also on other cameras, security cameras, which you haven't seen or are ignoring as evidence. The same people who alerted the two guys in the truck are the same people who called the police after seeing the guy's behavior and actions on private property. He was not 'just jogging'; in fact he wasn't jogging at all, he was walking, and not just on the street, either.

We still don't know where he parked his car, or if he was dropped off by accomplices in that neighborhood. We know he didn't jog some 12 miles one way to get there.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I dont disagree

but the black jogger would still be alive if he hadnt tried to take the shotgun away

it was a fatal mistake on his part


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Actually they committed the crimes. The McMorons were brandishing firearms. That is illegal in Georgia. Brandishing is defined as handling weapons in a dangerous manner.https://www.thestate.com/news/nation-world/national/article240853751.html

So the McMorons committed a Felony. Just getting out of the truck to confront the jogger they committed a Felony. Dad committed it in the back of the truck waving his gun around. Aggravated Assault. Felony.

In Georgia it is legal to pull your firearm only in self defense while in public. The McMorons were the criminals. From the moment they began to chase the Jogger they were acting in a criminal manner.

Sorry. But the law is pretty clear on this. The only reason they were not charged was the Good Old Boy Network.

It is no different than the us versus them cliques in any area. The cops are special. We take care of our own. It is telling that the GBI made an arrest about ten minutes after arriving. It was obvious that the McMorons had committed numerous crimes.

These are things that any even moderately intelligent concealed weapons permit holder learns. You do not pull your weapon except as a last resort. If you do you are going to jail.

They are talking about changing the law. Because right now if I pull my weapon and the guy attacking me stops and I do not fire I have still technically broken the law. It is unlikely that I would be convicted. Unlikely that I would be indicted. But it is possible.

The only defense is that it was reasonable to pull your firearm when you pulled it. However when you pulled it the situation changed and it was now unreasonable to fire.

It was not reasonable to be in the back of the truck with the weapon in hand. It was not reasonable to exit the truck with the weapon in hand. It was not self defense. No claim of self defense can be claimed when you initiate the violence. It was not stand your ground. It can not be stand your ground when you pursue someone.

I know this is hard to hear. But by Georgia laws. By common sense and any definition of reasonable. The McMorons were the Felons.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

Picaro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I want all of you to place yourself in the black guys shoes.  You know you have done nothing wrong and two guys come at you with guns.
> ...



There is a problem with that. He was looking at new construction houses. That is at most trespassing. Guess what. Only the owner or his agent can file a complaint on that.

There were no Burglary reports filed with the police for January or February. So what was a lot of problems with this sort of thing? Why did the victims not report the crimes? Their insurance would require a police report wouldn’t it?

There are two possibilities. A) Nothing was ever stolen. B) The property stolen could not be reported to the police because it was illegal. I mean drugs or drug money.

If the McMorons were chasing Ahmad because he had stolen drugs or drug money it still means that the McMorons were Felons. Worse for them, possession of a firearm during a crime is an automatic Felony in Georgia.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

“Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice



protectionist said:


> Here's a nice short answer to your longggggg waste of space, and JIBBERISH post.  GBI ?  LOL.  You don't even know that this whole thing is POLITICAL - race rioting and black votes.
> 
> You think you know about this.  YOU DON'T.



I know People like you are hurting Trump politically when you sympathize with whites who kill blacks for no reason.



MacTheKnife said:


> Exactly....I will not wast time replying to his nonsense.  Hope he had fun going to all that trouble to post garbage.



of course you can’t.. Hate can’t overcome the facts and the law. It’s not political it’s called equal justuce under the law and you don’t accept that black men deserve to be treated equal to whites.

where is James The Nazi Fields right

This is TrumpO’s  Department of Justice
Office of Public Affairs
Friday, June 28, 2019
*Ohio Man Sentenced to Life in Prison for Federal Hate Crimes Related to August 2017 Car Attack at Rally in Charlottesville, Virginia *

*James Alex Fields Jr. Formerly Pleaded Guilty to Killing Heather Heyer; Injuring Dozens of Others *

James Alex Fields Jr., 22, the Ohio man who drove his car into a crowd of counter-protestors at the “Unite the Right Rally” on Aug. 12, 2017, killing one woman and injuring dozens, was sentenced today in the Western District of Virginia to life in prison for his crimes. Fields previously pleaded guilty to 29 violations of the Matthew Shepard and James Byrd Jr. Hate Crimes Prevention Act, 18 U.S.C. § 249, for the attack.
“Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice“Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice




Picaro said:


> He was not 'just jogging'; in fact he wasn't jogging at all, he was walking, and not just on the street, either.



You get “racist of the day“ for suggesting that white Goon Sr and white Goon Jr should not be arrested for the aggravated assault and  murder of a black man who was jogging on a public road because a little time earlier  “*he was walking, and not just on the street” *... He was “*walking*” on private private property, a construction site. A home under construction from which Arbery was there for a few minutes and then  continued his jog.

Fif that you think he deserves to be dead.

There may be a problem with racist claims that Arberry went for the shotgun before the first shit was fired. The truck is parked at an angle so Arberry could have been off the pavement when the first shot was fired.

That means Junior shot before Arberry turned to try to take the rifle away.

top photo is white shoulder of Arberry about the time the first shot is fired.

the bottom shows the position of the truck and if Arbery Is a car length past the truck he is right on the edge if the ride when ordered to stop and shit at


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Arbery had attempted to avoid confrontation multiple times. Only after the McMichael’s cut him off and brandished forearms did Arbery attack.

Out of self defense.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know. Several possibilities. Why do it again if it failed to work? They were still pursuing him after trying to run away, they clearly weren’t giving up. Maybe the fact that McMichaels was attempting to confront him with a shotgun had something to do with it.
> ...



He confronted him with a shotgun making him the aggressor.

if you were being chased by several armed me screaming at you to shout, would you consider it a threat?


----------



## Snouter (May 10, 2020)

The Afro American criminal attacked a citizen who was armed.  Same thing with the cop in Ferguson, Missouri.  Many Afro Americans simply cannot comprehend White citizens will defend themselves when they are assaulted even when the White citizens are obviously armed.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You have no right to stop and question anyone you choose.  Neither do people in Georgia.  The killers said that their intent was to perform a citizens arrest which was illegal without probable cause of which there was none then or now.

You are chasing your own tail in this thread and will never succeed


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Snouter said:


> The Afro American criminal attacked a citizen who was armed.  Same thing with the cop in Ferguson, Missouri.  Many Afro Americans simply cannot comprehend White citizens will defend themselves when they are assaulted even when the White citizens are obviously armed.


And the citizen is going to spend the rest of his life in the pokey with his hero Leroy

Life is great sometimes


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The Afro American criminal attacked a citizen who was armed.  Same thing with the cop in Ferguson, Missouri.  Many Afro Americans simply cannot comprehend White citizens will defend themselves when they are assaulted even when the White citizens are obviously armed.
> ...


Yeah, maybe he'll be cellies with Zimmerman. Ooops, another state.

Another dead thug? So what?


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I explained to this idiot what the 1st amendment says, then they said 2nd amendment.

Great news, they just let minor drug offense criminals out of the prison to make room for murderers

Karma does happen sometimes


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

Snouter said:


> The Afro American criminal attacked a citizen who was armed.  Same thing with the cop in Ferguson, Missouri.  Many Afro Americans simply cannot comprehend White citizens will defend themselves when they are assaulted even when the White citizens are obviously armed.


Happened in Florida too. Dumb thugs.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


Zimmerman was Florida's fault for giving a gun to a stalker who did nothing but watch cop shows on TV when he was not stalking


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Another dead thug? So what? The world is a better place without them.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Actually there are two thugs here and they are going to plead down to life in prison to avoid lethal injection.

It however is not clear how long life in prison will be for these clowns

Karma is great


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Actually there are two thugs here and they are going to plead down to life in prison to avoid lethal injection.
> 
> It however is not clear how long life in prison will be for these clowns
> 
> Karma is great


This must be your first rodeo.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> However what I don't like about this character who got shot was the smiling picture which makes him look innocent in the story. Sort of like the misleading pic of Trayvon that was shown. Since the victim here has a criminal record, why didn't they show his official Mug Shot instead of a high school yearbook pic


OMG THEY SHOWED A NORMAL PICTURE OF THE VICTIM INSTEAD OF THUG FROM MY NIGHTMARES MAGA


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > However what I don't like about this character who got shot was the smiling picture which makes him look innocent in the story. Sort of like the misleading pic of Trayvon that was shown. Since the victim here has a criminal record, why didn't they show his official Mug Shot instead of a high school yearbook pic
> ...




That is a problem, as this kind of picture tends to taint the jury pool and more importantly public opinion.      The defendants here are entitled by law to a fair trial and a presumption of evidence and I'm sure they will get it in Georgia.    But this is directly toward radical gangs, that the media would love to have riot over an acquittal.  Riots really build up audiences and money.   I remember the coverage and the ad revenue that CNN got in Ferguson and Baltimore when they scheduled Riots there and put them on TV.    Numerous oriental merchants got wiped the fuck out, and just so CNN could sell commercial time by broadcasting their grief.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

Snouter said:


> The Afro American criminal attacked a citizen who was armed



The only criminals at the scene and on the day ttat Ahmaud Arbery was shot and killed were white.

That is true even if Arbery attempted to disarm one of the gunmen who was illegally ordering to stop at the roadblock they set up.

The video is not conclusive that Arbery rushed the white goon before the first shot was fired.

It is more probable that white MAGA Goon Jr positioned himself across the double yellow line far enough to block Arbery’s oath with shotgun pointed toward Arbery and fired the first shot, and then Arbery continued as Junior backed across the double yellow line to try to disarm him. It was his only option at that point once the ambush was set with MAGA Goon Sr. Set up to video record the plan to shoot if the jogger did not stop on their white privilege right to stop a running negro for any reason they see necessary.

That means Junior shot before Arberry tried to take the Shotgun.

Top photo red arrow shows the point where Arbery’s shadow disappears from view. The first gun shot Is heard.

Middie photo red arrow shows Junior’s position I assume ten or more feet from the front of his truck. He was clearly across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot

Bottom red arrow shows Arbery’s white shirt as Goon Jr is retreating after firing a shot.

and the older goon was Making a Video of just dumbass Coward son shooting an unarmed jogger he tried to block.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> tell us exactly what you think they did that was illegal


Maybe you should ask the police and prosecutors


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I never said that what they did was illegal, I said it was stupid. 

Strictly speaking, according to Georgia state laws, everything they did up to the first shot may have been entirely legal. But given that a man is dead, I personally don’t think their choices were very wise.

This entire case revolves around Aubery’s possible culpability in the burgleries and whether or not the McMichaels knew it. They did not know if he was the burgler and Aubery was not exhibiting threatening behavior so they had no justification for attempting to accost him.

Aubery only attacked after the McMichaels tried twice to head him off and accost him. I might have done the same in that situation.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Strictly speaking, according to Georgia state laws, everything they did up to the first shot may have been entirely legal.



It was not. Not even close. They needed to witness a felony themselves by the one they were confronting. There  was no felony until they brandished their weapons against a Man who was jogging while black..

The road block and ambush they set was massively illegal. See my post before this one. 

This is a hate crime in my opinion.


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yeah, cuz nobody ever steals stuff from construction sites or unoccupied new homes ... Guess what, all citizens have a duty to call the cops and their local neighbohood watch to report crimes and suspicious behavior. Just because that annoys black people is no reason for white people to buy your stupid excuses.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 10, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Strictly speaking, according to Georgia state laws, everything they did up to the first shot may have been entirely legal.
> ...


based on what you just said your opinion is shit,,,

you need to get a dictionary and learn the meaning of road block and ambush,,,


----------



## Picaro (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



He wasn't stopped and detained, idiot. He raced up to the truck and attacked the guy with the shotgun. No way they will get convicted, unless they get an all black jury made up of  the racist relatives of career criminals, which of course is what your ilk hopes happens. If they were out to murder the idiot, he would have been dead  a long way back up the road, dumbass; certainly dead long before he got up to the truck.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How do you know that?


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The 2nd amendment allows people with guns to chase innocent joggers down?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


W.A.G.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


NOT WHAT I SAID,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> How do you know that?



of course racists “know that” their knowledge is inherited not learned through reliance on facts


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Being armed is not necessarily the problem. Chasing a man down while armed presents a whole host of problems, especially if you have no idea whether or not the man you are chasing actually committed the crimes you think he did.
> ...



I’m a conservative and registered Republican.



> The suspicion the McMicheals had of Arbery as a burglar is plenty of legal justification for them to follow and accost him. And if you look up the word "accost" in the dictionary, you'll find it's not such a bad thing.



They may or may not have had justification to be armed and perhaps follow the guy to observe him. However, they did more than this; they actively attempted to stop and restrain him and restrict his movement. I don’t believe they had legal justification for this based on a mere suspicion. Maybe the law says otherwise, I don’t know. And even if their intent was only to talk to him, the way they went about it, it would have appeared to Aubery that they were attempting to restrict his free movement.



> I'd say the way the McMichaels went about this, was just fine, and commendable, as they were concerned about crime in their community, and were getting off their duffs to do something about it
> 
> After they get cleared by a jury, they should be given a public service medal.



Perhaps. But I have to ask an important question: If Aubery had stopped and talked to them and answered their questions and said “I’m not your guy. Fuck off.”, what were they prepared to do at that point? They would have had no legal justification to take it any further at that point anyway.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there are two thugs here and they are going to plead down to life in prison to avoid lethal injection.
> ...


Ask the FBI about my riding skills..............................

Flynn is innocent, but was is and always will be a moron


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I’d run the other way!


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Well at least at Klan events, yea


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


They had already called police. Their intent was to hold him till the police got there


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Picaro said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Again simpleton they have ADMITTED to wanting to perform a citizens arrest.  This act was illegal because there was no crime, not then or even one that can be fabricated now.  

That said if he was running with a TV there would at least have been probable cause.

They will plead down to life to avoid a hanging

What a pity


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


For somebody who lives in Georgia you sure don't have much of a bead on Georgia law.  I will now (from my living room in Florrida) correct your mistakes)

1.  Exiting a truck is not initiating violence.  If it was, prisons would be 1000 times bigger than they are.  It was Arbery who initiated the violence, as the video shows.

2.  Even brandishing a shotgun is not illegal, when you use the gun in self-defense, as McMichael did.

Thomas Weaver, a gun rights activist and Cherokee County resident, said current law carries a lower penalty for a gun owner who shoots someone in self defense than someone who pulls out a firearm.

_“If you shoot someone dead and legally claim self defense and you prevail in that, you’re off scot-free,”_ Weaver told lawmakers. “But if you show someone that you’re armed and you don’t shoot them dead, it’s aggravated assault and a 20-year felony.”

Since McMichael's brandishing was together with use of the gun in self-defense he broke no law, whether by firing the gun, or brandishing it.

BTW, the brandishing law is on its way out.  A Georgia Senate panel has approved legislation that would make it legal for a gun owner to pull or show their firearm during a dispute as long as he or she doesn’t “aim it offensively” at someone.   The bill, which was approved by the Senate Judiciary Committee on a 5-3 party-line vote, also allows licensed gun owners to carry their weapons in churches and in courts when there are no judicial proceedings.

3.  There is no such thing as "White Privilege" as long as race-based Affirmative Action still exists, and Black Privilege is alive and well.

4.  The McMicheals were not criminals, nor did they act in any criminal manner.  Chasing after someone whom you simply want to talk to, is not criminal in any way.  I chased after someone one day, whom I wanted to talk to about playing music. So ?

5.  When the _"situation changed"_ (by Arbery attacking McMichael), that is exactly when it became REASONABLE TO FIRE. (in self-defense).


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You can not call the police because someone is jogging then perform a citizens arrest.  There must be probable cause that never existed.  In fact no one is even trying to make up a crime.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The person who typed all that nonsense believing that anyone will read it all is deranged


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Again simpleton they have ADMITTED to wanting to perform a citizens arrest.  This act was illegal because there was no crime, not then or even one that can be fabricated now.
> 
> That said if he was running with a TV there would at least have been probable cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> The person who typed all that nonsense believing that anyone will read it all is deranged


Unlike your irresponsible posting, I post source links.









						Georgia panel approves bill aiming to make it legal to brandish a gun
					

A Georgia Senate panel approved legislation late Monday that would make it legal for a gun owner to pull or show their firearm during a dispute as long as he or she doesn’t “aim it offensively” at someone.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Again simpleton they have ADMITTED to wanting to perform a citizens arrest.  This act was illegal because there was no crime, not then or even one that can be fabricated now.
> ...


The third grader who believes that the internet is real demands a link

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > The person who typed all that nonsense believing that anyone will read it all is deranged
> ...


That is a proposed law that even if passed would not make brandishing a gun and murdering with that gun in the past when this was not legal retroactively legal.

Except in your KKK schizzo mind

LOL you earned a law degree to get humiliated by little old me

Yawn

PS. Actually the schizzo should precede KKK as schizzo is a KKK requirement

CIAO


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

The only ones "deranged" in this whole mess are the crazy people, black or white, who are capitulating to the deranged ravings of the black community lynch mob lunatic fringe, who scream racist at every little thing that happens. They also back up a black person however guilty and criminal they may be, and condemn whites, however innocent they may be.

Hey colfax....esalla....savanahh man......Notfooled by W.  You guys going to start wearing your pants low too now ?  Your black activist Gods require that, you know ?  And you'll have to listen to only nasty, racist rap "music" too. No more Taylor Swift, Ricky Scaggs, or Rolling Stones.

There are some other requirements you'll need to be full fledged SUCK-UPS, as well.  I'll let you you know in future posts. I'm a bit busy right now.  

And don't forget to renew your memberships in the New Black Panther Party.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> The only ones "deranged" in this whole mess are the crazy people, black or white, who are capitulating to the deranged ravings of the black community lynch mob lunatic fringe, who scream racist at every little thing that happens. They also back up a black person however guilty and criminal they may be, and condemn whites, however innocent they may be.
> 
> Hey colfax....esalla....savanahh man......Notfooled by W.  You guys going to start wearing your pants low too now ?  Your black activist Gods require that, you know ?  And you'll have to listen to only nasty, racist rap "music" too. No more Taylor Swift, Ricky Scaggs, or Rolling Stones.
> 
> ...


Says the schizzo clown who fantasizes that he is Eisenhower.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

When thugs get what they had coming the left always uses it to advance their agenda. Read Moldbug on the status of blacks..a nobility who may not be questioned. Its not an anomaly or a fluke. This is the agenda.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> ...no gun was pointed at the black guy....



You are liar . You cannot say that truthfully.



protectionist said:


> . 1. Exiting a truck is not initiating violence. If it was, prisons would be 1000 times bigger than they are. It was Arbery who initiated the violence, as the video shows.



video shows no such thing. The violence was initiated when the two white MAGA goons grabbed their guns started chasing and harassing and expected a black jogger to obey their orders to stop in the name if white superiority laws.

The only criminals at the scene and on the day ttat Ahmaud Arbery was shot and killed were white.

That is true even if Arbery attempted to disarm one of the gunmen who was illegally ordering to stop at the roadblock they set up.

The video is not conclusive that Arbery rushed the white goon before the first shot was fired.

It is more probable that white MAGA Goon Jr positioned himself across the double yellow line far enough to block Arbery’s oath with shotgun pointed toward Arbery and fired the first shot, and then Arbery continued as Junior backed across the double yellow line to try to disarm him. It was his only option at that point once the ambush was set with MAGA Goon Sr. Set up to video record the plan to shoot if the jogger did not stop on their white privilege right to stop a running negro for any reason they see necessary.

That means Junior shot before Arberry tried to take the Shotgun.

Top photo red arrow shows the point where Arbery’s shadow disappears from view. The first gun shot Is heard.

Middie photo red arrow shows Junior’s position I assume ten or more feet from the front of his truck. He was clearly across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot

Bottom red arrow shows Arbery’s white shirt as Goon Jr is retreating after firing a shot.

and the older goon was Making a Video of just dumbass Coward son shooting an unarmed jogger he tried to block.

and the older goon was Making a Video of his dumbass Coward son shooting an unarmed jogger he tried to block.


----------



## MindWars (May 10, 2020)

The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.

*Newly released surveillance videos show Ahmaud Arbery trespassed into a home — which the homeowner says was robbed of $2,500 worth of fishing gear earlier this year — before running away down the street after a neighbor called 911.*


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > ...no gun was pointed at the black guy....
> ...


Don't forget that the pickup is also a deadly weapon when used against a jogger.


----------



## anynameyouwish (May 10, 2020)

MindWars said:


> The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> 
> *Newly released surveillance videos show Ahmaud Arbery trespassed into a home — which the homeowner says was robbed of $2,500 worth of fishing gear earlier this year — before running away down the street after a neighbor called 911.*
> 
> View attachment 334314




so you believe that conservatives can chase down, detain, attack and kill people withOUT a fair trial?


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> video shows no such thing. The violence was initiated when the two white MAGA goons grabbed their guns started chasing and harassing and expected a black jogger to obey their orders to stop in the name if white superiority laws.


Yeah, kinda like the black fag in Chicago.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 10, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> ...


let us know when that happens,,,


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


WHAT BURGLARIES?  There have been no burglaries.  That requires taking something.  Even when the construction-site owner reported the trespasser to police in October and November, he did not report anything stolen.  McMichaels had a gun taken from his truck a few weeks prior.  I remember reading somewhere that someone in the neighborhood had fishing tackle taken.  Neither of those occurred in the construction site and there is no reason to assume it had anything to do with Arbery.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 10, 2020)

MindWars said:


> The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> 
> *Newly released surveillance videos show Ahmaud Arbery trespassed into a home — which the homeowner says was robbed of $2,500 worth of fishing gear earlier this year — before running away down the street after a neighbor called 911.*
> 
> View attachment 334314




I posted that video in this same thread some place yesterday.

The 'out for a jog' aspect of the story is certainly rendered invalid. Looks like he didn't start running until the person came out of the home across the street.  He had actually been walking prior to entering the home.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ignoring the fact the black  guy attacked the son and tried to wrest his weapon from him.



They armed themselves and then chased him down. Saying the black guy attacked the son is ridiculous. They can't make a legitimate claim of self defense in such an instance.

The McMichael's have stated that they just wanted to "talk". If that's true, why did Travis McMichael exit the pickup holding a shotgun?

The smart money says he did it because maybe, just maybe, "talking" might not have been the first thing on his list of things to do.

These guys are fucked...


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322


No. It's not our first rodeo, is it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

*BREAKING NEWS:*

New video shows Arbrey running into a home under construction moments before encounter with the two men:









						New video in Ahmaud Arbery case offers a view of what happened moments before the deadly shooting
					

New video appears to show what prosecutors say is Arbery entering and exiting a home immediately preceding the chase and confrontation that ended his life.




					www.firstcoastnews.com
				




And for those leftists who will attack the source because they don't like the contents, here is a source even you lefties would approve of:









						Authorities investigate new video showing Ahmaud Arbery just prior to shooting
					

A father and son were arrested for the alleged killing on Thursday.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322



You need to educate yourself. The guy's yearbook picture isn't 25 years old...


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


This comment from the same poster who thinks there's enough to lock Hillary Clinton up?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I can call the police anytime


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> 
> New video shows Arbrey running into a home under construction moments before encounter with the two men:
> 
> ...



That really doesn't change anything.  Travis McMichaels didn't see that video, and he didn't see Arbery in the house. And yet he killed Arbery.

Arbery was unarmed. There's no question there. Given that, two guys in a pickup truck shouldn't have needed guns, especially when you consider they were both a bit, shall we say, "portly". They'd have had no problem holding Arbery, who looked like he weighed about a buck and a half, down if they needed to...


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Hillary is locked up in her own little personal hell, where she walks alone in the woods looking for new broom material and lost babies to eat


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


There is if our judicial did their jobs, Comey said so


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

MindWars said:


> The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> 
> *Newly released surveillance videos show Ahmaud Arbery trespassed into a home — which the homeowner says was robbed of $2,500 worth of fishing gear earlier this year — before running away down the street after a neighbor called 911.*
> 
> View attachment 334314


Why would you leave $2,500 worth of fishing gear in a wide open construction site?  He called that his home?  I question this -- and of course it's from a site that has been rated as extreme right as the line goes: 
*we rate Information Liberation Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, promotion of propaganda/conspiracies and a lack of transparency.* 








						Information Liberation
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > *BREAKING NEWS:*
> ...


Nicely stupid post you made


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> ...


Why do you care?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322


Was that his shoplifting mugshot?  They put you in jail for that in Georgia?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322


Travon Martin same thing


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> ...


If you do it with a weapon


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> ...


No Georgia executes you for shoplifting now, at least if you are a darkie


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You don’t know that. Dude, why are you turning into a leftist?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Wow, convicting without trial is so leftist


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Another of your astute questions....


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


link?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The lies MSM tells to get their SHEEP to start racial bs so the psych. warfare begins and the idiots fall for it every time.
> ...


His home?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He’s not allowed to do what he wants with his possessions is your point. Sooo communist of you


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > How is it that whenever an unarmed black man is shot and killed by armed white guys, it's always the guys with the guns who felt their lives were in danger?
> ...


A bigger indicator of the FACT that racism is still alive and well in this country is all the effort being made to make black victims the villain.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Do you have your hood on?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Chicago and Detroit you bet. The demofks in those plantations kkking it well.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


That’s a demofks gear. I believe in equality

I care that black men die weekly in Chicago and the demofks say nothing. I say it frequently that people should stop the killings. You all turn your heads and cough


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


"the black criminal".....working so very hard to make the victim the villain because of his skin color.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> “Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't do you any good to lie. You're just another Democrat SUCK-UP, who's sucking up to the wildminded, black community for VOTES. That's what driving this idiotic arrest, and you're just as guilty as the spineless, politicians frauds who are perpetrating it.

What a stinking, impure way of going through life.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Do you believe that black joggers are justly detained and questioned at the will of white trash


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > “Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice
> ...


Yes Ike if you say so......................


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > “Hatred and bigotry have no place in our nation. Violent actions inspired by such warped thinking are a disgrace to our people and our values, and the Department of Justice
> ...


Amen, they don’t care that hundreds of black men die yearly on their plantation


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Which plantation is that?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> A bigger indicator of the FACT that racism is still alive and well in this country is all the effort being made to make black victims the villain.


Oh that will put in good with the black community now,  Yeah, you'll be OK for at least another 6 months from that one.  Don't forget to carry your boom box blasting rap music, and keeping your pants sagging low, too.

And make sure you got your best shirt washed, for the SUCK-UP party next Saturday.  Oh let's see, which one will bodecea wear ?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Yes Ike if you say so......................


I say so.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Ike if you say so......................
> ...


Ike please take your medications


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


More racial slurs coming from the New Black Panther Party queen.





​


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No, the article isn't allowed to infer Arbery stole his fishing tackle.  Not gonna gulp down a statement from a site so far right that doesn't list its sources and is known for propaganda and extreme bias.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Ike please take your medications


Clean up your medicine cabinet, Queenie.  And stop slurring our great 34th president.  Without his leadership in World War II, you never would have been born, or your parents either.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


They had no right to do so.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Tell us more Ike


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Why did they have the right to hold him for the police?

Be specific


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322


Media distortion hard at work.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



But they had no legal justification to hold him as it had not yet been determined that Arbery was the burglar. Remember, all they had was a suspicion. That is not enough for one civilian to detain another civilian.

The smart thing for them to have done was follow and observe. That’s it.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


No problem Panther Puppy.





​



​


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> The smart thing for them to have done was follow and observe. That’s it.


That's just what they DID DO. And then dumbass Arbery attacked them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



“Burglaries” may be my word or McMichaels’ but things were stolen in any case.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The smart thing for them to have done was follow and observe. That’s it.
> ...



That’s not what McMichael told police.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> They had no right to do so.


No ? Why not ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > They had no right to do so.
> ...


Because they’re not police and individuals cannot go around detaining people whom they merely suspect did something wrong.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> That’s not what McMichael told police.


No ?  What did he tell them ? With  please (in quotation marks)


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Interesting who is siding with the racists murderers...all of them are blob supporters.  Who'd guess that?  LOL


Too bad your murdering hide can't prove anything.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The smart thing for them to have done was follow and observe. That’s it.
> ...



Incorrect. By their own initial testimony they had already tried once or twice (I forget which) to head him off. That was their first mistake. Their second mistake was pursuing this course of action even after it became clear Arbery did not wish to stop and talk.

They were not merely observing, they were actively trying to stop him.


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Wrong again, it's called a citizens arrest.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


My father was on Okinawa, but unlike you he was never in the Klan


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

miketx said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


The McMichael’s did not witness a crime. The 911 operator asked them and they never respond and their police report indicates they stated chasing him after they saw him running down the street, not committing a crime.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > That’s not what McMichael told police.
> ...



McMichael said they attempted twice to cut him off or block him. They were shouting at him to stop, finally pulling in front of him before getting out of the car to confront him.

It’s in the police report.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Because they’re not police and individuals cannot go around detaining people whom they merely suspect did something wrong.


The McMichaels claim that they saw Arbery committing burglaries.  The state of Georgia allows people to make citizen’s arrests. To make a citizen’s arrest, a person must witness a crime being committed and detain the suspect until police reach the scene.  This is commonly the way citizens arrests and detaining suspects is handles all across America.

According to this, the McMicheals were within their rights to detain Arbery, and hold him for police, but the situation never got that far.  Before they could even question him, he attacked them. 

Citizen’s arrests legal, discouraged by experts


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> McMichael said they attempted twice to cut him off or block him. They were shouting at him to stop, finally pulling in front of him before getting out of the car to confront him.
> 
> It’s in the police report.


Post it.  In quotes.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Because they’re not police and individuals cannot go around detaining people whom they merely suspect did something wrong.
> ...



where did McMichael’s say they witnessed him commit a crime?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> The McMichael’s did not witness a crime. The 911 operator asked them and they never respond and their police report indicates they stated chasing him after they saw him running down the street, not committing a crime.


  You think we're taking this from you on faith ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael said they attempted twice to cut him off or block him. They were shouting at him to stop, finally pulling in front of him before getting out of the car to confront him.
> ...




McMichael stated he and Travis got in the truck and drove down Satilla Drive toward Burford Drive McMichael stated when they arrived at the
intersection of Satilla Drive and Holmes Drive, they saw the unidentified male running down Burford drive McMichael then stated Travis drive down Burford and
attempted to cut off the male. stated the unidentified male turned around and began running back the direction from which he came and " Roddy " attempted to block him which was unsuccessful Michael stated he then jumped
into the bed of the truck and he and Travis continued to Holmes in an attempt to intercept him .
McMichael stated they saw the unidentified male and shouted " stop stop ,
we want to talk to you" . Michael stated they pulled up beside the male and
shouted stop again at which time Travis exited the truck with the shotgun.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf
		


This is probably the 6th time I’ve posted this.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> where did McMichael’s say they witnessed him commit a crime?


Gregory McMichael said he saw Arbery run by his front yard and alerted his son, according to the police report — he says they thought he resembled a suspect behind recent break-ins in the neighborhood. Both men then grabbed weapons and attempted to follow Arbery in their pickup truck.









						After National Outcry, Justice Department Weighs Hate Crime Charges in Ahmaud Arbery's Killing. Here's What to Know
					

Gregory McMichael and his son Travis McMichael were both charged with murder and aggravated assault




					time.com


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Chicago, Detroit, LA, Baltimore and every other demofk city


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

Every 4 years the Dems/Press find an incident to fan the flames of racial hatred to get out the vote


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf
		



protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > where did McMichael’s say they witnessed him commit a crime?
> ...



Okay? Where does it say they witnessed a crime?

Running down the street isn’t a crime.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> McMichael stated he and Travis got in the truck and drove down Satilla Drive toward Burford Drive McMichael stated when they arrived at the
> intersection of Satilla Drive and Holmes Drive, they saw the unidentified male running down Burford drive McMichael then stated Travis drive down Burford and
> attempted to cut off the male. stated the unidentified male turned around and began running back the direction from which he came and " Roddy " attempted to block him which was unsuccessful Michael stated he then jumped
> into the bed of the truck and he and Travis continued to Holmes in an attempt to intercept him .
> ...


So what?


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



He entered a building, and may have taken something. That very much is a crime.

It makes him even more iconic by democrats, they love criminals.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Okay? Where does it say they witnessed a crime?
> 
> Running down the street isn’t a crime.



_"he says they thought he resembled a suspect behind recent break-ins in the neighborhood." _
Can you read ?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

Wonder if the Press/Dems would be making this a big deal if the races were reversed?
Do you think that they would?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael stated he and Travis got in the truck and drove down Satilla Drive toward Burford Drive McMichael stated when they arrived at the
> ...


So? It proves they weren’t just following and observing him, as you claimed. It proves they were attempting to stop and detain him.

You have been caught making up facts.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


And the condition of Baltimore makes it AOK to shoot joggers in Georgia to KKK members like you


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



Q.  Who said that this incident had anything to do with race at all?

A.  History of lynching young men of color.  

These two a-holes who committed intentional homicide need to be sent to prison for life, and put into with the general population.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Yeppers, as long as demofks own the blacks it will be. All the tokens like Al and Jesse are paid the racists demofks maintain their plantations


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Wonder if the Press/Dems would be making this a big deal if the races were reversed?
> Do you think that they would?



When was the last time a group of armed black men ran down and kill a jogger without charges?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Who did that?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if the Press/Dems would be making this a big deal if the races were reversed?
> ...


In Chicago every weekend.

you should read a paper


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Okay? Where does it say they witnessed a crime?
> ...



I read that. That statement does not say that they witnessed a crime.

Suspecting someone of committing a crime is not the same as witnessing someone commit a crime. Those are VERY different things.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Give me an example since it’s so common. Should be easy.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Who did what?

You would ask less nonsense questions if you took your meds


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Who did that


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Google is your friend


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I’m unaware of any one shooting a black man jogging


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Says who? So far no court has said that


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Sure it is. You’re confused as usual


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


McMichaels never claimed to have witnessed that.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Well at least you know that you are unaware...........................

I fully concur


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if the Press/Dems would be making this a big deal if the races were reversed?
> ...


Did you know that the murder ratio between Blacks and Whites is more than 2 to 1?
The rape ratio is more than 6000 to 1.
The armed robbery ratio is more than 22,000 to 1.
I am opposed to crime and hate.
But I am also opposed left wing bullcrap racist demagoguery.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


NOPE!

You can suspect someone for any number of reasons. Doesn’t mean you witnessed anything.

You aren’t being logical.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> He entered a building, and may have taken something. That very much is a crime.
> 
> It makes him even more iconic by democrats, they love criminals.


In Florida, merely setting foot in a construction site is a felony.  Maybe in Georgia too.  Construction site or not, entering that premises, is criminal trespassing.  And it's on video.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


5 Dallas policemen murdered by a BLM racist


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Swap the races and the case would never have gained any traction. It happens all the time. 

Fuch self-hating leftists.


----------



## Death Angel (May 10, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the media keeps calling black burglary suspect 1 as a “jogger”.
> ...


And Rodney King was a motorist.

It's all about the label of innocence. 

We already know the guy was a criminal. That label fits just as well


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> NOPE!
> 
> You can suspect someone for any number of reasons. Doesn’t mean you witnessed anything.
> 
> You aren’t being logical.


They said he was the guy who committed burglaries. Of course they witnessed., How else would/could they know what he looked like ?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Yes, I’m aware.

Thst doesn’t give anyone the right to just start running down black people.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE!
> ...



They say he was seen on surveillance, but they don’t say what he was seen doing.

They do not say they witnessed any crime.

Seeing someone on surveillance is not witnessing.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yes, but we don't know all of the details yet, let justice take its course, if they are found guilty then they will be punished.
The point is that the Dems/Press exploit these incidences to get out the vote.
They very rarely make Black on White crime a racial issue even though it is at a much higher rate.


----------



## the other mike (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Who did what?
> 
> You would ask less nonsense questions if you took your meds


You're gonna win all the popularity contests here.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> ...




Putting criminals in jail is what states do.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> No threats were made, no coercion..


False. The explicitly said they attempted a citizen's arrest. Blocking the roadway and holding their guns out as a threat of death, if he did not comply, is both a threat and coercion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.


"The truth" being any idiot opinion that affirms yours.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > No threats were made, no coercion..
> ...



Sounds like he should not have committed the crime.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Sounds like you are a gullible right wing racist who will believe anything.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Did you mean fact driven and smart, not driven by false media narratives and rage baits?

That is correct.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I can give you a link. But first you are going to explain why you want a link. What will be your position aftwerwards?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Good so no one is guilty of anything related to this incident


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> ...




  The media is the biggest problem we face in this country...bar none. Until we deal with the Lugenpresse there can be no progress towards liberty for us. Yes we win elections but we have been winning elections since 1980 but that snakepit of Hollywood/media/billionaire money is always there to undo elections.

    By the way they have mug shots of the arrested shooters all over the net..no high school yearbook pictures for them.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Can you believe she doesn’t know one goes to jail in a robbery with a weapon. She’s still odd


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That’s what I thought. You can’t back up what you claim. I’m not doing your homework for you.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...


walking  through the area with skittles? Yes I do.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


A suspect is not guilty, a suspect is suspect of a crime and an investigation occurs to find evidence


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You tell yourself that Popeye


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


The only reason that justice is taking its course is because of public attention.

This was being whitewashed by the local authorities.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


How would that justify the actions of two men illegally carrying loaded  weapons in a vehicle, illegally shooting from a public road in Georgia?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...











						Murders of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						Wichita Massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


What crime was the jogger a suspect in other than jogging?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


burglary


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Private citizens have no rights to run down “suspects” unless they see them in the process of committing a crime.

It doesn’t apply if they just think you did something and it doesn’t apply if the crime happened in the past.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So you don’t think blacks die weekly in Chicago? Ohhhkay


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What people suspect is not relevant, there must be evidence.  Since there was no burglary even reported after the fact your idea is meaningless.

I suspect you of burglary, can I come over there and shoot you?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I do


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

Picaro said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



He might have stolen a couple nails. He was wearing shorts and a t shirt and not carrying anything. The most you could say is that he was “casing” the joint, looking for something to come back and steal later. In which case you might have him for a crime later.

Even if that was true. Even if he was “casing” the joint. that does not change the fact that the Felons involved according to Georgia Law were the McMorons.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Nope


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And of course, Pick Up Trucks are immobile objects. And I suspect if he did, and was shot, you would swear the McMorons were firing at a fleeing felon.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


So you only approve of black joggers getting murdered


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


He was suspected of other break ins in the neighborhood. But stay uniformed


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...




If he was on the property illegally, that's at least trespassing and conspiracy.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Nope I would call them murderers.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Both of your links indicate that the perpetrators were charged and jailed.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

If the defendants in this case were just looking to ask the victim what he was up to in their area, what's the problem?

Don't they have freedom of speech?

The man was "jogging" in attire which is unusual to say the least, and far from his own domicile.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You’re not being honest. I asked about murderers not being charged. Until there was public attention, the local DA had ever intention of letting the McMichael’s walk.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> If the defendants in this case were just looking to ask the victim what he was up to in their area, what's the problem?
> 
> Don't they have freedom of speech?
> 
> The man was "jogging" in attire which is unusual to say the least, and far from his own domicile.


Because they were attempting to intercept and detain him, not just “ask questions”. They had no right to chase him and confront him.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> The only ones "deranged" in this whole mess are the crazy people, black or white, who are capitulating to the deranged ravings of the black community lynch mob lunatic fringe, who scream racist at every little thing that happens. They also back up a black person however guilty and criminal they may be, and condemn whites, however innocent they may be.
> 
> Hey colfax....esalla....savanahh man......Notfooled by W.  You guys going to start wearing your pants low too now ?  Your black activist Gods require that, you know ?  And you'll have to listen to only nasty, racist rap "music" too. No more Taylor Swift, Ricky Scaggs, or Rolling Stones.
> 
> ...



No, my eduction, experience, and training taught me to treat people equally without regard to color. I was raised by Parents who believed that all people, of all color, were people. If I was better than another, it was an individual thing, and if it ever got to the point that I thought my skin color made me superior, I was a disgrace to the family. 

To quote something I told others a few years ago. I may believe I am superior. Superior training, and experience. Superior skills at a few tasks. None of that has anything to do with how much melatonin I have in my skin. It doesn’t have a damned thing to do with my ethnicity. It has everything to do with me, and my efforts, in this life. 

I don’t care what color anyone is. I don’t care what religion, or where they come from. Which is why I keep turning it around on you all and you never answer. Would you think you were attacked if a pick up truck with two black guys holding shotguns cut you off and tried to stop you while waving shotguns around were attacking you? If you say yes, in your heart, you are viewing it through the glasses where race is the factor. If you say anything different about them than you do the McMorons, then you are racist. 

I defend the ones who are the victims, white or black. I do not care.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> 
> New video shows Arbrey running into a home under construction moments before encounter with the two men:
> 
> ...



And allow me to repeat. The most criminal thing he did was Trespass. That requires either the owner, or his agent, to press charges. Until then the most the cops would do is tell the person to leave. Even if the Owner or Agent wanted to press charges, the cops would give the offender a chance to leave. Trespassing is refusing to leave when directed. Not just going onto the property. 

Again, the criminals were the McMorons.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No problem. I asked this before. Give us a similar situation. One where the victim was murdered by known individuals. Individuals we know did it. People who were acting in a similar manner and not charged by police. We’ll get upset about that too. I was one of those folks demanding action in the case of John Geer who was murdered by police. It is still one of the cases I use to show the lack of accountability by Police. Shooting of John Geer - Wikipedia

Geer was white. I thought it was an outrageous case, worthy of outrage. So tell me, what murder in chicago has all of the elements of this one. Come on Skippy, surely being the murder expert of Chicago you can snap your fingers and come up with one, with links.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The smart thing for them to have done was follow and observe. That’s it.
> ...



No, they pursued and attempted to detain. Without a legal right to do so.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

47#939 reply to 1#1 Re: The problem with MAGA Gunman Sr’s stated legal defense.


MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the black guy...Ahmaud Arbery has a criminal history....well no surprise there.


 Since you started this thread we have learned a lot about the MAGA citizen gunmen as well.

From your link we are learned that

{a} “‘McMichael claimed to cops he recognized Arbery from surveillance video capturing a recent burglary in his mostly white neighborhood — “​
Hold point {a} for a bit because there was no actual ‘recent’ burglary in his neighborhood. However If MAGA Gunman Sr was referencing the Surveillance video from a block away of a man walking onto an open construction site for several minutes and then leaving on his own accord to start jogging down the street justified the use of lethal force to arrest him is certainly problematic for his defense against the charges of  murder and physical assault charged against him.

Point {a} is critical to his apparent statement to police from your Original Post link to the NY Post. It strongly rejects the gunman’s legal basis for making a citizens arrest using a firearm.

{b} -“that he intended to make a citizen’s arrest, the paper reported”

So point {b} is also a hugely detrimental for MAGA Gunman Sr. because he admits by default that he had no right to arrest and detain Arbery or  (a) a burglary never reported or (b) trespassing on a construction site for a few minutes.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Again, nobody can claim that someone is trespassing on my property except the wife and me. No one else has the legal authority to do so. So was it the Owner of the property who followed them? No. It was too neighborhood yahoos. Was it the designated agent of the owner? No. Two neighborhood idiots took it upon themselves. When they took it upon themselves that made them, the McMorons the criminals.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


aaand?


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


They had no legal reason to pursue or detain.

Do I have the right to pursue and detain you for jogging your ignorant mouth


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


You didn’t read the exchange you were responding to.

The problem is the DA was attempting to exonerate the good old boys despite the obvious misapplication of the law.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> If the defendants in this case were just looking to ask the victim what he was up to in their area, what's the problem?
> 
> Don't they have freedom of speech?
> 
> The man was "jogging" in attire which is unusual to say the least, and far from his own domicile.


Well now we know every black running from a cop is jogging


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



*No other breakups were reported to the police. Why was that?*


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It’s what you’re doing already. Ironic huh?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Tell that to the two in custody


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The point is that Left Wingers/Press never make Black on White crimes a racial issue even though there is more than a 2 to 1 murder ratio between Blacks and Whites.
They obviously exploit White on Black crimes for political purposes.
You can bet that this story is being used for the 2020 election and that is why it is being hyped so hard.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No Burglary Reports in January or February in the neighborhood. So what was Ahmad doing?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


That’s because the perpetrators are prosecuted when they’re caught.

This wouldn’t be a story had the DA not try to sweep it under the rug.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Tell the two guys in custody


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It’s a story because it’s a story.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



   What the fuck do skittle have to do with it?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


A worthless statement.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Factual.

BTW, every black death in Chicago has a story, and yet those same story tellers avoid reporting them


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Funny that you refer to the only people in this incident that didn't have a criminal record "trash". Speaks volumes I must say.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



It's so easy to find legitimate black on white stories... yet the best they can produce is about a black burglar whose burglary took a south turn. It is comically bad.

Republicans should stash all the black on white crimes and make lying leftists feed them. Sniping elderly people with a hunting rifle is on a quite a different class than this (non)-story.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Useless.

Still waiting for all those black deaths were the perpetrators are caught but the DA decides to give them a pass.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Ask the victims mothers in Chicago


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...









No, I don't think so.  I think it is being pushed hard because it is about government corruption.  The Dems are going to try and keep this corruption in the spotlight,  to keep the glaring lights away from their Federal corruption.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Funny that you just insinuated that all people with records should be hunted and killed


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> They had no legal reason to pursue or detain.
> 
> Do I have the right to pursue and detain you for jogging your ignorant mouth


You have the right to pursue and detain.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

George Barnhill, one of the prosecutors who first handled the case, defended the actions of the McMichaels and their neighbor in the truck. In a letter to the Glynn County Police Department obtained by NBC News, Barnhill wrote that the men had "solid first hand probable cause" to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him.

Barnhill also said he believed Travis McMichael "was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself" under Georgia law.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Still waiting for all those black deaths were the perpetrators are caught but the DA decides to give them a pass.


No you're not waiting, There have been hundreds of cases of black vs black shootings where the shooter was given a pass, because the shooting was self-defense, just like McMichael/Arbery.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> They had no legal reason to pursue or detain.


Sure they did.  I already posted the proof of that.  Are you gonna post any pictures of your saggy pants, Panther queen ?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> No, they pursued and attempted to detain. Without a legal right to do so.


They were legal.     Now how about the SUCK-UP pants ?
Gonna show us ?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Again, nobody can claim that someone is trespassing on my property except the wife and me. No one else has the legal authority to do so.


*FALSE!*  Trespassing is a crime.  Period.  Anybody can report it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Again, nobody can claim that someone is trespassing on my property except the wife and me. No one else has the legal authority to do so.
> ...


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > No, they pursued and attempted to detain. Without a legal right to do so.
> ...



I axed a black due once why nighas run around wid dere pants hanging down......he said they did not want anyone to know where dere arseholes were.   hehheh


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> {a} “‘McMichael claimed to cops he recognized Arbery from surveillance video capturing a recent burglary in his mostly white neighborhood — “​
> Hold point {a} for a bit because there was no actual ‘recent’ burglary in his neighborhood. However If MAGA Gunman Sr was referencing the Surveillance video from a block away of a man walking onto an open construction site for several minutes and then leaving on his own accord to start jogging down the street justified the use of lethal force to arrest him is certainly problematic for his defense against the charges of  murder and physical assault charged against him.


You pesented no proof that there was _"
no actual ‘recent’ burglary in his neighborhood."  _

Maybe you thought we were just going to take your word for it.  HA ha ha.

The use of lethal force was justified by self-defense (AS IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW)


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> George Barnhill, one of the prosecutors who first handled the case, defended the actions of the McMichaels and their neighbor in the truck. In a letter to the Glynn County Police Department obtained by NBC News, Barnhill wrote that the men had "solid first hand probable cause" to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him.
> 
> Barnhill also said he believed Travis McMichael "was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself" under Georgia law.



I concur....though I do expect this case to go to trial because of all the political pressure......the media has gone hog wild trying to misrepresent what actually happened.  Politicians in nigha town aka atlanta,ga. are using whatever power to try and lynch two good citizens.

Brunswick Ga. is a  fair distance from Atlanta.....they may be able to resist all the political pressure coming  from nigha town.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > They had no legal reason to pursue or detain.
> ...





esalla said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



They did not have to hunt for him.....he was running down the stree right in front of their house.....all they did was follow him and try to talk to him.  He was not arrested, he was not detained....his freedom of movement was not denied.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Again, nobody can claim that someone is trespassing on my property except the wife and me. No one else has the legal authority to do so.
> ...


Where do these fks think they live?


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > George Barnhill, one of the prosecutors who first handled the case, defended the actions of the McMichaels and their neighbor in the truck. In a letter to the Glynn County Police Department obtained by NBC News, Barnhill wrote that the men had "solid first hand probable cause" to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him.
> ...


They did with Martin as well


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



No....the  black jogger had a felony conviction.....taking a gun to school....a very serious offense....just something else that indicates the black dude was just not right in the head.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You’re not being honest. I asked about murderers not being charged. Until there was public attention, the local DA had ever intention of letting the McMichael’s walk.


Right . And that _"public attention" _(as you call it) is exactly what got the DA to charge.  You just made the point I've been saying all through this thread. Thank you.

The so-called _"public attention"_ is the BLACK public attention, THREAT of race riots + the threat of thousands of LOST VOTES, come election time.  Ho hum.  This is just another 1) lock up the white guys to keep the blacks from rioting, and 2) make sure you don't lose any (black)  votes.

Same old disgusting thing that's been going on in this country for years. (Zimmerman, Wilson, Slager, Shelby, Baltimore 6, Yanez, etc, etc)


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

What will determine if the McMichaels get acquitted is >>

1.  The potential for race rioting in the town.

2.  The quantity of votes that the city fathers stand to lose by acquitting.

Whole thing smells worse than a whole clan of skunks.  Very sad commentary on life in the US in 2020.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

I think this might be a picture of esalla, candy corn, or Lysistrata. Just a guess. 
​


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.



Excellent Report...............Excellent Analysis.............a must watch for anyone who wants to know what really happened.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.
> ...



Thank you. The narrator has been correct on every similar case before as well.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You’re not being honest. I asked about murderers not being charged. Until there was public attention, the local DA had ever intention of letting the McMichael’s walk.
> ...


The public attention got the DA to turn it over to the GBI, who promptly did what the locals failed to do.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> George Barnhill, one of the prosecutors who first handled the case, defended the actions of the McMichaels and their neighbor in the truck. In a letter to the Glynn County Police Department obtained by NBC News, Barnhill wrote that the men had "solid first hand probable cause" to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him.
> 
> Barnhill also said he believed Travis McMichael "was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself" under Georgia law.


“Probable cause” is the standard applied towards law enforcement. A citizens arrest requires eyewitness account. The DA is mistaken in their approach.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Again, nobody can claim that someone is trespassing on my property except the wife and me. No one else has the legal authority to do so.
> ...



The danger is in knowing enough that you think you are right, but not knowing enough to understand you are wrong.









						Georgia Trespassing 101
					

In one way or another we encounter sign posts with the above inscriptions posted on fences and trees. But what do those words mean? What does criminal trespassi




					bixonlaw.com
				




The owner or representative may file the complaint. The McMorons were neither. And the person has to refuse to leave before they are trespassing unless they damaged the property. So what were you saying again?


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




People are tired of these animals.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


Wait, you guys have been saying that they targeted him because he was a black man and they had no idea who he was. That isnt the case now, is it. They saw surveillance of him, recognized him, then spotted him running down the road after another possible burglary was reported.

Once again you retards didnt wait for the facts to come out. Why on earth do you lefties keep repeating this idiotic mistake? You get burned EVERY FUCKING TIME!


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


You dont find it relevant that the man they suspect of burglaries, just so happens to have a criminal history? What a coincidence!


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> The danger is in knowing enough that you think you are right, but not knowing enough to understand you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your link >>_ "
"There must be no consent from the other person."_

" (ie, the owner of the property)  You got some info that the construction home's owners consented to Arbery being there ? If so, let's hear it.   

Secondly, I see nothing in your link that alludes to what you've said here. If you think it does, say where in the link it is.

Trespassing is a crime.  Period.  Anybody can report it.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


I got a record, you think you want a go at me?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> “Probable cause” is the standard applied towards law enforcement. A citizens arrest requires eyewitness account. The DA is mistaken in their approach.


Read my post again.
Barnhill said nothing about _"citizens arrest",_ YOU SAID THAT.

Barnhill said >>
_"probable cause to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him."_

YOU are who is mistaken.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.
> ...



hehheh    Some liars think if they repeat their lie often enough someone is bound to believe it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

59#991 reply to 46#901   Re FreeDomain vigilantism or self defense - basically Arbery is bad - black folk need to calm down and accept acquittal of killers when it comes. 



Norman said:


> The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.



This guy puts no more facts on the table than I have so far but comes to a conclusion that the MAGA gunmen will be acquitted. He blurts out anti news media propaganda throughout so I can l tell he is not looking at his facts from an unbiased neutral basis.

We can’t review factual accuracy without a full transcript. If anyone can find one I’ll be glad to review that.,

However He spends time theorizing what’s going on in Arbery’s mind while
he starts ‘faking’ jogging’ when running towards his death. That’s when this u-Tube goofball loses me as a reliable source of facts.

I don’t copy the part where philosopher Stefan asks for your donations. I think he targets rightwingers for dough.
​​Published on May 10, 2020​On Wednesday May 6 2020, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation reported that Gregory McMichael, a former law enforcement official, and his son, Travis McMichael, were arrested in connection with the February 23 shooting of Ahmaud Arbery - 74 days after the killing. Ahmaud Arbery was shot and killed on Feb. 23 in southeast Georgia. Was this self-defense, or rampant vigilantism? Philosopher Stefan Molyneux takes you into the deep and hidden history of this terrible day. You will never see this killing the same way again. Please note that I got some updated local information about the location of Ahmaud's mother's house, so I removed the "length of run" references - my apologies! SOURCES: https://www.freedomain.com/2020/05/08..​


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> I got a record, you think you want a go at me?


Are you feeling OK ?  I mean really.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Did you see this?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The truth, just posted a few minutes ago.
> ...


The McMichaels pair will be acquitted, if they get a fair trial, by an impartial jury, separate from the racial politics of the town.

This is what happened in many of these cases before.  (Zimmerman, Shelby, Yanez, Wilson, Slager, Baltimore 6, Stockley, etc)


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 59#991 reply to 46#.     Re Free Domain video whatever that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has been correct in every case like this before, I trust his judgement. He laid a good hypothesis. You trust the judgement of people who were wrong on every single case instead?

Of course he has no more facts, you can't make up facts, well unless you are a part of some fake news organization.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > “Probable cause” is the standard applied towards law enforcement. A citizens arrest requires eyewitness account. The DA is mistaken in their approach.
> ...



That’s a citizens arrest you goof.

He cites OCGA17-4-60
*TITLE 17 - CRIMINAL PROCEDURE
CHAPTER 4 - ARREST OF PERSONS
ARTICLE 4 - ARREST BY PRIVATE PERSONS*


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



  You should never have been allowed back into the society of decent people.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Molyneaux is always good and cuts through the BS. He explains what the media wants to hide as they attempt to distort the realities of the world. He will be banned from youtube and twitter sooner or later of course.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

50# reply to 50#905 Re: vigilantism or self defense freedomain


Norman said:


> You trust the judgement of people who were wrong on every single case instead?



You want to discuss this matter based on facts and truth yet you start with that lie.,

I trust in my own judgment from my own research and examination of the facts we have.  I didn’t need some YouTube philosopher to do my research fir me.

why was Arbery’s mother first told by the police that her son was killed in connection with a “Breaking and entering”?

I was right on this forum about James the Nazi Fields committing a federal hate crime - where you on the extreme white side of that?

Ive posted this research thus far;

This is photo of instant that Arbery’s shadow disappears from view and first of three shots is heard.

Bang!!!!  Don’t know if Arbery was hit or not.

MAGA Gunman Sr. Is recording the action on his eye phone.



This photo shows the position of Junior’s white hat. I assume ten or more feet from the front of his truck. MAGA Gunman Jr was clearly across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot.


Bottom red arrow shows Arbery’s white shirt as MAGA Gunman Jr is retreating backwards  after firing the first shot.

the timing of the first shot and the position of the two men is critical.

I want to know why we are not seeing the video that MAGA Gunman Sr was filming  of his “coward” son shooting at an unarmed man.

Do you want to know that, before spouting off that Arbery attacked Gunman Jr and it’s his own damned fault he’s dead.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




So OldLady ...it was just another typical attempt to gum up the conversation...straight from the liberal rule book.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




He wasnt jogging. He was running from the scene of his crime.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you, but there are three active threads on this and I have been posting on the one in Breaking News today.

Of course I had a reason for asking for a link.  There is no link because that statement is bullshit.  No one has released any of the particulars on that case.  That I have found, anyway.  But if I had been given a link that informed me differently, I would have appreciated it.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What crime, please give the details that the murderers had?


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Pay attention Mom, he just stole a 48 inch TV, he had it in his front pocket


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Check the 911 calls


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




Only after you prove he was out for a jog.


----------



## DOTR (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




  So if informed differently...if informed that he had indeed been arrested on a gun charge..that would have changed your mind about something? I can still provide the link but lets make sure it isnt  a waste of time first. I've dealt with liberals too long.


----------



## jc456 (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


He had work boots on!!! Hahaha hahaha their jogger was running in work boots hahaha hahaha

WORK BOOTS


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> And so it begins....  trashing the victim to save racists.


This is a ****** we are talking about. An in depth investigation is required.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


There was a 911 call that said a man was running.

LOL is jogging no longer allowed in America


----------



## SavannahMann (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > The danger is in knowing enough that you think you are right, but not knowing enough to understand you are wrong.
> ...


You can report it. But nobody can press charges except the owner or his representative. Also, and this is the difficult part. The person committing the crime has to refuse to leave when ordered to do so. Since no one ordered him, and he left, no crime. Sorry Charlie.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Military does that every day

hahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


The gun charge was when he was 19, at a school sporting event.  He was carrying in a gun free zone.

The shoplifting charge was in 2018.  Totally separate.  My reading of that post was that he was saying Arbery had shoplifted with a gun.  Now how those two things go together, I'm not sure.  But that was why I asked for a link.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You go off about every four hours just like a cuckoo clock.
Jesus.

Police report:  He died in Nike sneakers.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Actually the practice of racism is illegal


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


Yeah, I think so too. Then blacks will riot and the racists will lecture us about how wrong it is for us to have rioted and how the justice process was done fairly and the two men were innocent as proven by the courts decision and racism in Georgia had nothing to do with a majority white grand jury not indicting these killers.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

51#1016 reply to 51#1000 Re: {b} Surveillance Video {c} ambushed


DOTR said:


> He wasnt jogging. He was running from the scene of his crime.



What specific crime do you know of from that video was committed by Mr. Arbery?

For now, sticking with the facts and the opinion of his mother young Mr Arbery was out for a jog when for a few minutes a {b} surveillance camera saw him walk onto a construction site and the he left with nothing in his hands and started jogging. I accept that as fact as seen on both videos released from authorities to date. While jogging Arbery was shot three times by the two men who have been arrested for when they {c} ambushed him and killed him.
​Arbery’s mother, Wanda Cooper Jones, has said she thinks her 25-year-old son, a former high school football player, was just jogging in the neighborhood before he was killed.​On Saturday, the GBI confirmed that it has obtained other photos of video that might shed light on the case. The Atlanta Journal-Constitution published footage from a surveillance camera at a Brunswick home near where Arbery was shot that shows someone who appears to be Arbery walking into a home under construction. Arbery then came back out and ran down the street. Someone else comes out across the street from the construction site, and then a vehicle drives off farther down the street, near where Travis McMichael lives.​Lawyers for Arbery’s family say the video bolsters their position that Arbery did nothing wrong, and shows he did not commit a felony. Under Georgia law, someone who isn’t a sworn police officer can arrest and detain another person only if a felony is committed in the presence of the arresting citizen.​“Ahmaud’s actions at this empty home under construction were in no way a felony under Georgia law,” the lawyers wrote in a social media post. “This video confirms that Mr. Arbery’s murder was not justified and the actions of the men who pursued him and ambushed him were unjustified.” {c} ambushed.​​







						Georgia AG Requests Federal Probe Into Handling Of Ahmaud Arbery Case
					

Attorney General Chris Carr said "the family, the community and the state of Georgia deserve answers."




					m.huffpost.com
				



Lawyers for Arbery’s family say in the link above  that  Arbery was {c} Ambushed. I find the use of that term interesting.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anybody ever wonder why the media uses a 25 year old high school yearbook picture when more recent mugshots are available?
> 
> View attachment 334322



The same reason they used the photo of trayvon martin when he was like 10 yrs. old....they fooled a lot of people with that photo......even obama....hence his statement of....'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'

That old,old photo of trayvon from years ago is what sparked the whole bruha...people actually believed that was how trayvon looked on the night he ambushed George Zimmerman.

The media constantly racebaits...stirs up racial animositys at every chance they get.  Nothing but a propaganda machine designed to weaken America and turn Americans against other Americans.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> You can report it. But nobody can press charges except the owner or his representative. Also, and this is the difficult part. The person committing the crime has to refuse to leave when ordered to do so. Since no one ordered him, and he left, no crime. Sorry Charlie.


I find it strange that Georgia law would be so different from Florida law.  I'm still tending to think that they are the same.  In Florida, there are signs posted on construction sites,  Serious crime to trespass there.  And if caught, you get a no trespass warning.  If you return, you go to jail.
SHOW in the statute where it says what you said.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

The two videos that destroy all of  the leftwingers arguments regarding this case.....you might want to save them....the powers that be are attempting to censor them aka delete them from the internet.









						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The same reason they used the photo of trayvon martin when he was like 10 yrs. old....they fooled a lot of people with that photo......even obama....hence his statement of....'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'
> 
> That old,old photo of trayvon from years ago is what sparked the whole bruha...people actually believed that was how trayvon looked on the night the ambushed George Zimmerman.
> 
> The media constantly racebaits...stirs up racial animositys at every chance they get.  Nothing but a propaganda machine designed to weaken America and turn Americans against other Americans.


The worst one I have known of was the KTLA doctoring of the videotape of Rodney King's arrest.  And the scum who did it, were hailed as heros by others in their sick media, despite 54 people dead, in the LA riots, as a result of that concocted video.  Millions in damages.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The same reason they used the photo of trayvon martin when he was like 10 yrs. old....they fooled a lot of people with that photo......even obama....hence his statement of....'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'
> ...



We are in desperate need of congressional action to stop the  lying and biased media.....the spreading of propaganda by our msm must be stopped....it is a threat to our national security.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> What specific crime do you know of from that video was committed by Mr. Arbery?


  Battery.  (Ga. Code Ann. § 16-5-23.1).


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Actually the practice of racism is illegal


No it's not.  Affirmative Action is still legal in 42 states.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> He had work boots on!!! Hahaha hahaha their jogger was running in work boots hahaha hahaha
> 
> WORK BOOTS


Interesting point HA HA HA. So much for the jogging notion.

Yes he was running from the scene of crime.  Of course.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the practice of racism is illegal
> ...



hehheh   good point.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> You go off about every four hours just like a cuckoo clock.
> Jesus.
> 
> Police report:  He died in Nike sneakers.


Maybe so but if one is going out for a jog, they go right straight to the jog.  They don't go poking around a construction site, and then go jogging.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

The confused poster who claims racism in America is illegal in America must have confused America with  the U.K.....how could anyone do  dat?  hehheh

Racism is illegal in England but they are much farther down the path of political correctness than we are....but we are headed in that direction.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> That’s a citizens arrest you goof.
> 
> He cites OCGA17-4-60
> *TITLE 17 - CRIMINAL PROCEDURE
> ...


YOU are the goof . No Barnhill did NOT mention citizens arrest, and merely chasing and stopping somebody is certainly NOT a citizens arrest, you idiot.  A citizens arrest is turning someone over to the police, for jailing, that's not what Barnhill said.

Again, Barn said >> _"probable cause to chase Arbery, a "burglary suspect," and stop him."_

Citizens arrest was YOUR words, not Barnhill's.  Now you're mistaken twice.  Wanna try for a 3rd strike ?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Ive posted this research thus far;
> View attachment 334481
> This is photo of instant that Arbery’s shadow disappears from view and first of three shots is heard.
> 
> ...


_"Unarmed"_ means nothing. If someone is attacking you, you have the right to shoot.  Liberals know nothing about guns, and self-defense isn't even in their vocabulary. Yes, Arbery attacked McMichael, and yes, of course it's his own damned fault he’s dead.





__





						No Such Thing As An “UNARMED MAN”
					

The media. Loaded with anti-police, liberal bias, love doing stories about cops shooting suspects whom they label as “unarmed”.  Just last night, 60 Minutes did a segment on what they called a police officer shooting an “unarmed man”.  Actually, it makes no difference if a suspect has a gun or...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

52#1030 reply to 52#1029 Re: {c} ambush


protectionist said:


> "Unarmed" means nothing. If someone is attacking you, you have the right to shoot.



But what if MAGA Gunman Jr fired a shot at Arbery before Arbery attacked him?

You need to stop lying that you know that Arbery was attacking MAGA Gunman Jr prior to the first shot.

Top screen shot:  Red arrow shows the area that Aubrey’s shadow disappears from view and the first of three shots is heard.

Middle screen shot: Red arrow shows the position of Junior’s white hat. I assume ten or more feet from the front of his truck. MAGA Gunman Jr was clearly across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot.

Bottom screen shot:  Red arrow shows Arbery’s white shirt as MAGA Gunman Jr is retreating backwards  after firing the first shot.

Where do you see Arbery attacking the coward MAGA Gunman Jr between the top screen shot and the middle screen shot?


There was a gun shot as soon as Arbery passed the front of the MAGA gunmen’s truck.

MAGA Gunman Sr was positioned in the bed of the truck to video record the {c} ambush.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 10, 2020)

You are wasting board space with your photos which prove nothing....perhaps in your deluded mind you see something.....but  if anyone wants the truth.....the two videos posted above explains what happened......see post #1019 to see the 2 videos that tell the  truth about this incident.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 10, 2020)

52#1032 reply to 52#1031


MacTheKnife said:


> You are wasting board space with your photos which prove nothing..



These three screen shots prove matter of factly that none of you white extremists can prove that Arberry attacked MAGA Gunman JR before coward JR fired the first shot.

There were three shots fired. White extremists are focused only on the second and third shots that occurred to the left of the double yellow line.

The first shot took place as Arbury passed the  front of the passenger side of the truck clearly to the right side of the road.

White extremists need to admit they cannot see if Arbery attacked Junior before the first shot was fired.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 52#1032 reply to 52#1031
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> ...



That is not true....if you watch the video carefully....you can see the jogger veer to the left very quickly...just as soon as he gets in front of the truck...no hesitation whatsoever...you can look through the windshield of  the truck via the video and  see him  crossing over to the left where the guy with the shotgun is...the first shot does not go off until the  jogger makes contact with the shooter....and there is the possibility that the jogger himself triggered the shot by pulling on the barrel of the gun....if the shooter had his finger on the trigger...which  obviously he must have then the jogger by pulling on the gun would have caused the shot to go off as a result of the gun being pulled towards the shooter would cause the shooters trigger finger to pull backwards by the force of the gun being pulled forward.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 52#1032 reply to 52#1031
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

N


NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > the first shot does not go off until the jogger makes contact with the shooter..
> ...



Nonsense and you are spamming the board with those photos which prove nothing.   

The msm blatantly lied when they said the guys caught up with the  black guy and got out of their truck and assaulted him.....in fact their whole narrative about this incident is  false.  Not even to mention how they edited the video to prevent people from seeing the black guy attacking the  white  guy.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> N
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Nonsense



Check my post again.

When you see you are wrong about the first shot because you think the second shot is the first shot get back to me. 


You can watch it normal speed and easily
 see you are so wrong.


it’s difficult to prove you wrong when I can’t post the screen shots when each shot was fired. 


The first shot is taken when both men are in front of the truck and and before anyone can see physical contact being made between the two men. 


and it is so ckear. Too bad I cant post the photo evidence.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...











						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com
				




The above is what you need to see......you have to scroll down to where it says:  warning graphic video.........stop it at 22 or 23 secs ...  that is when the first shot is heard...now  tell me what you see.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



that is what I took the screen shots From.
the first shot takes place before contact is visible and when both men are in front of the truck.

when I did it frame by frame the first shot happens right when Arbery’s shadow on the pavement.dissappers

that means he was shot at before making contact contact with Junior,  He turned only AFTER HE WAS shot at. Wounded or not.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



At precisely 23 seconds on the video   you hear the first shot...both men are at the yellow stripe in the  road.  the  timing of  your  photo must be off.....watch the video a few times...stop it at 21,22 and 23 seconds  and you will get the proper view...their position in the middle of  road by the yellow stripe when the first shot is  heard......you may have to  do it a few times to make sure you got it right.


----------



## DOTR (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The same reason they used the photo of trayvon martin when he was like 10 yrs. old....they fooled a lot of people with that photo......even obama....hence his statement of....'If i had a son he would look like trayvon'
> ...



ABC News was caught editing 911 call made by Zimmerman to police. These people are reckless in pursuit of their Marxist-Leninist goals for America.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > You can report it. But nobody can press charges except the owner or his representative. Also, and this is the difficult part. The person committing the crime has to refuse to leave when ordered to do so. Since no one ordered him, and he left, no crime. Sorry Charlie.
> ...



Whereas I have no difficulty in either understanding that laws are different state to state. For example. In Georgia with my Carry License I can conceal about any weapon I want, so long as the weapon is legal. With Reciprocity I can carry in Florida with my Georgia license. But I have to obey Florida laws. I can also carry in Colorado, but the types of weapons are limited. Colorado has more restrictive laws than Georgia.

Some states allow right turn on Red. Other states do not. Let’s combine these two. Let’s say I carry my licensed weapon concealed into a business which has no guns allowed sign on the door. Believe it or not I have not committed a crime. If found the store employees can tell me to leave. As long as I depart when instructed to do so, I have not committed a crime. If I remain in defiance of the legal order. Then I have.









						Georgia Concealed Carry Gun Laws: USCCA CCW Reciprocity Map
					

Last Updated 05/17/2021. Concealed Carry is legal with a permit at 21. Explore Georgia gun laws, Weapons Carry Licenses & CCW Reciprocity Map




					www.usconcealedcarry.com
				




In Georgia it is perfectly legal to not inform the cop you are carrying concealed. It is dumb. But it is legal. Personally I keep my CWL behind my drivers license. I present both to the cop if I am stopped while armed. This way he knows and knows I am licensed to do so. The one time I did this for a minor fender bender the cop asked me to put the gun in my car and of course I did so. No problem and no citation was issued.

But back to Trespassing. If I am not committing a crime ignoring a no weapons sign what makes you think the cops are going to go hog wild if there is nothing stolen and no damage?

The reason for those with half a brain is that the paperwork will take longer than the guy is in jail. The last time I sat in Magistrates Court. I go every six months or so just to watch and listen. Call it a voyeur experience if you like. Sorry. The last time the two Trespassing cases were both no damage and were $100 plus court costs. Hardly worth the trouble.

in both cases the testimony was that the teenagers had been told to leave and when the cops checked back later found the kids had returned. Oh the location was a public park which was closed at night

Judging from my time being a voyeur in court Trespassing just does not have the priority.

Now Burglary has some priority. If Ahmad had stolen something it would be a bigger priority. But it would also be a felony case if enough value had been taken. But Ahmad had not stolen anything. No burglary reports in two months. What could he have stolen from a house under construction that was able to be concealed in shorts and a T shirt? Half a dozen bent nails?

The overreaction by the McMorons is the crime. Read the link. Aggravated Assault is pointing a weapon at someone loaded or not, so they are afraid of death or bodily harm. The only legal reason is if the weapon holder has a reasonable fear. In other words self defense.

Ahmad was the victim. Not because he was black. But because by the book the McMorons broke the law. If Ahmad had stopped and been detained for trespassing at gunpoint he could have filed charges of kidnapping against the McMorons since he did not commit any crimes other than possible Trespassing at the most. And the reason nobody does much if there is no damage or nothing stolen? It cost the victim more in lost wages to hang around court all day.

Let’s say the miscreant is fined a total of $300 and there was no damage. That means the property owner has to appear in court and testify that he put signs up and when he saw the trespasser told him to leave. Chances are the owner just lost $500 in wages or vacation to come and watch the bad guy lose less.

If something is damaged the Judge will order restitution for the damages. Ok. That makes sense. You go to get your cash back. I can dig that. But no damages? You would have to work really hard to get me to take the subpoena.


----------



## Picaro (May 11, 2020)

Well, I'm sure we've all been thoroughly enlightened by the elft wing racists here, and their very helpful information re the issues black people have re the dangers parked pickup trucks to black joggers, they must run into them a lot and injure themselves, according to esalla, and of course Old Lady informed us all of the rights of black people to help themselves to anything they see laying around in yards and houses where nobody is home. Many of us were not aware of the hazards of parked vehicles to black people nor the new laws passed that grant black people the right to help themselves to other peoples' stuff as long as the can see it.


----------



## Picaro (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



All you show here is that the moron was stupid for trying to take the guy's gun away from him. Your attempt at some bizarre 'analysis' in order to to spin your nonsense is kind of hilarious, though, and it just shows these guys should have never been charged, and it's merely a political stunt to appease a lot of loud racist halfwits and try to intimidate white people from defending themselves from black dumbasses.


----------



## Picaro (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Tell us again how dangerous parked vehicles are to black people. Your observation re that earlier was fascinating stuff.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > You can report it. But nobody can press charges except the owner or his representative. Also, and this is the difficult part. The person committing the crime has to refuse to leave when ordered to do so. Since no one ordered him, and he left, no crime. Sorry Charlie.
> ...


Retard alert, the retard thinks trespassers on construction sites can be shot on site or followed and gunner down in the street

Retard alert

Did I mention that there is a retard alert

Warning retard with gun alert


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Picaro said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


The pickup was being operated by a stalker, illegal in my state, not sure about in redneck Georgia


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Gosh, they were all so young


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


We all were, once


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> ...he resembled a suspect behind recent break-ins in the neighborhood.


Yeah, this is the same general excuse George Zimmerman used to justify his pursuit of Treyvon Martin, the concern over break-ins that had been happening in the neighborhood.

Nonetheless "resembling a suspect" in no way equates to "having witnessed a crime [felony] being committed, the basis on which a citizen's arrest can be made.

Too bad the statute doesn't mention what to do if the "suspect" you're attempt to "arrest" thinks you're full of shit and refuses to cooperate because you're not law enforcement officers.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

This isnt first-degree murder this isn’t second-degree murder, this is self-defense because the gun holder was attacked. Which under Georgia law he had every right to do.

AA is linked to 5 other burglaries, there will be more information out, there is a long video of them inside of the dwelling, which will come out.

All you race baiters Are disgusting human beings


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.


----------



## fncceo (May 11, 2020)

Am I in before someone claims that wasn't a real black police officer?


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Old Lady informed us all of the rights of black people to help themselves to anything they see laying around in yards and houses where nobody is home.


I don't recall saying anything like that.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.


The video clearly shows a black man rushing  a white guy, trying to take his gun, we seen three other black men this week attack police officers holding guns on them. And they were shot and killed this hero did not pull the trigger until he had no other option.. like I said watch the video the black man literally shows how this will be dismissed.. hehehehehh


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Am I in before someone claims that wasn't a real black police officer?


Huh


----------



## fncceo (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Am I in before someone claims that wasn't a real black police officer?
> ...



We all know that someone will claim that it couldn't be a black police officer saying those things.  I just wanted to call it.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.
> ...



so your on the side of white supremacist, and they ambushed the jogger.  I already seen the video this man was showing and it showed nothing but curiosity , trespassing.  Maybe he works in the building trades or is thinking of it, or maybe he is working on it.  No B & E , no thief.

As far as robberies , there have been none since Xmas when one of the supremacist gun got stolen.


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.
> ...


The bubbas were not police officers and they would have been committing a serious felony had they identified themselves as such. You keep acting as if the bubbas had some sort of authority to pull guns on someone on a public street. They did not. They initiated hostilities and  therefore cannot claim self-defense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 11, 2020)

This sort of shit is very wearisome.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


The police officer explains how this is a felony this house is a dwelling he breached the property line, The father and son witnessed it called the cops and by Georgia law they can lawfully make a citizens arrest. At most this will be a manslaughter but the video shows the son showing restraint. Until no more.  AA was linked to 5 break ins


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


In Georgia law if you witness a felony being committed which was you have every right to make a citizens arrest. The father knew the law and they got them selves a criminal


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Simple trespass is a misdemeanor.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This sort of shit is very wearisome.


Losing?


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Quit making shit up.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ...he resembled a suspect behind recent break-ins in the neighborhood.
> ...



It is irrelevant whether or not they attempted to make an illegal citizens arrest....as in...even if they did that did not give the black guy any  right or excuse to attack anyone.

The bottom line is simply this....the black guy attacked someone with a shotgun which constitutes assault....the fellow with the shotgun thus had the legal right to use lethal  force....also there is the possibility that the black guy when he pulled on the barrel of the gun might have caused the gun to go off himself....as in if the guy holding the gun had his finger on the trigger when the gun was pulled away from him would have cause his finger to put pressure on the trigger causing the gun to fire.
Either way....there is no one to blame but the black guy himself for his death.

For those who want the truth................


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Under GA law this is a break in, it’s a dwelling, he didn’t have permission. And there is 5 mins to the tape of him in the house that hasn’t been released yet hehe


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> This isnt first-degree murder this isn’t second-degree murder, this is self-defense because the gun holder was attacked. Which under Georgia law he had every right to do.
> 
> AA is linked to 5 other burglaries, there will be more information out, there is a long video of them inside of the dwelling, which will come out.
> 
> All you race baiters Are disgusting human beings


Yesterday you claimed a hammer fell out of AA's shorts during the altercation. Today, you claim he is connected to five burglaries. You have a reputation here for using falsehoods for making your points. How about providing some links backing up your claims. Perhaps you have some reliable links.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > This isnt first-degree murder this isn’t second-degree murder, this is self-defense because the gun holder was attacked. Which under Georgia law he had every right to do.
> ...


This officer says that information will be coming out.


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Construction sites are in no way considered an occupied dwelling. I get people walking up in our job sites all the time and I never once considered shooting them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You have no idea what a stalker is dumbass.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Speaking of retard.....the black dude had a mental problem of some sort..


----------



## mudwhistle (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.


Stop lying. Clearly Arbury ran up on them and initiated the hostilities by attempting to take the gun. If he had taken the gun he probably would have committed a murder. In Georgia you have the right to open carry. Just holding a shotgun does not give someone the right to jump them and attempt to disarm them. Apparently, Arbury was a suspect in several crimes and was trying to evade capture. Course, you being a liberal are going to assume he's innocent because he wasn't packing heat. Most crimes are committed by unarmed criminals.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


It wasn't a construction site. It was a home that was undergoing remodeling.

Get your facts straight before you start flapping your gums.

Regardless if it was a construction site or a remodel....he was trespassing....and looking to steal something when he entered the property.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.


if you do odds are you will be as dead as the black jogger


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


It’s is considered a break in. In Georgia law any structure whether being occupied or unoccupied or vacant with the intent to be a burglar is under Georgia law first-degree felony.. he entered a drawing twice, there is five more minutes to the video, which I believe will show him looking for something to steal, I think he stole a hammer.
And if you have firsthand knowledge of a felony crime you can pursue a citizens arrest..  

So any reasonable person will understand that AA was looking to steal something, the video will show, also the 4-5 break in’s he might be involved in.


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Same thing. Still not an occupied dwelling. No locks got broke, no fences were jumped. Simple trespass is not a felony.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And it looked like it had a lot of equipment and resources in there


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And it looked like it had a lot of equipment and resources


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 11, 2020)

...And the truth begins to bubble to the surface...it alllllways does...response from the media? Chiirrrrrp....chiiiirrrrp...chiiiirrrrp.


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.
> ...


Not going to just stand there like a dumbass and get shot without a fight.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


That property could’ve been vacant and it’s still could be a felony under GA law


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He was a good boy! He dindu nuffin!! He juss jawgin in he boots!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ...And the truth begins to bubble to the surface...it alllllways does...response from the media? Chiirrrrrp....chiiiirrrrp...chiiiirrrrp.


Fox News is still scared to say anything.. sad.. they are allowing a democrat lynching


----------



## occupied (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


I saw the video, nothing but lumber is visible.


Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


For fucks sake quit lying about shit.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 11, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This sort of shit is very wearisome.


Truth and all that right? Got a loicense fo dat troof m8?


Jitss617 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > ...And the truth begins to bubble to the surface...it alllllways does...response from the media? Chiirrrrrp....chiiiirrrrp...chiiiirrrrp.
> ...


NO ONE will say anything....it's the same pattern every time. Everyone freaks out and then it generally turns out to be something completely different.
You know it is nothing because EVERYONE just shuts the fuck up.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


read the entire call.  And he was jogging in work boots.  there's that.  hey, maybe he was a video taping a commercial for work boot joggers.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


well ok

if you want to die its no skin off my nose

and the same goes for the black jogger/burgler


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



hehheh    I wonder why the media is not talking about how the black dude carried a gun to a High School Basketball game......he was convicted and placed on probation for that for 5 years.......then he broke his probation by engaging in theft......but the legal system did nothing about it....according one report one reason for that was he had a mental condition.

Irregardless he should not have been loose out on the streets runnning around...he was a menace to society and if the legal system had functioned the way they should the black dude would not have been killed had he been in jail where he belonged or in some kind of  psych ward.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

I have a feeling democrats are going to get very quiet soon lol


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Who cares?

when you spend as much time on blacks murdering whites then we might get somewhere

but the media is making this a race issue


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


so he's in the military?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I really don't care what he has done in the past.  The fact is no one confronted him.  No one, neither gentleman got in his face.  The video doesn't lie.  The black man ran at the truck and then he, he engaged in a confrontation,  Again, the video doesn't lie.  If he's allowed to walk around inside someone's house, then they have every right to mingle on the street next to and in the truck.  Why did the black guy attack the dude at the front of the truck?  that's truly the only question.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The media is constantly trying to incite racial violence....I do not think they will be satisfied till there is a race war.  They have a lot of blood on their hands.


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2020)

The former police officer in the video is making judgments about law and legal issues as if he is a well-scholared lawyer. Unfortunately, taxpayers pay out huge sums of money every year in law suites lost because law enforcement officers are notorious for not knowing, understanding, or being well-versed on laws and their applications.  Endless examples are found on youtube. There are people who make a living from confronting law enforcement officers and instigating confrontations where officers routinely violate laws and are hence, sued. Trespassing is a big popular one.  I don't know Georgia law but in most states, a person must be asked to asked leave a property if there are no signs declaring no trespassing or keep out. Only with signs or a request to leave and failure to vacate can a trespass charge be made.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> The former police officer in the video is making judgments about law and legal issues as if he is a well-scholared lawyer. Unfortunately, taxpayers pay out huge sums of money every year in law suites lost because law enforcement officers are notorious for not knowing, understanding, or being well-versed on laws and their applications.  Endless examples are found on youtube. There are people who make a living from confronting law enforcement officers and instigating confrontations where officers routinely violate laws and are hence, sued. Trespassing is a big popular one.  I don't know Georgia law but in most states, a person must be asked to asked leave a property if there are no signs declaring no trespassing or keep out. Only with signs or a request to leave and failure to vacate can a trespass charge be made.


According to Georgia law The dwelling could be vacant occupied or not occupied and if you’re seeing is trying to steal which the 5 min video will show he is, The house had a lot of equipment brand new stuff in there, They even had a camera because they were worried about  people stealing. And according to Georgia law if you witness his felony you could make a citizens arrest


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so shoplifting isn't a crime to you?  just curious.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 52#1030 reply to 52#1029 Re: {c} ambush
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> ...


but the gunman didn't fire a shot before the black man attached him and grabbed the gun.  so with that one line being wrong, the rest of your diatribe is invalid.


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The former police officer in the video is making judgments about law and legal issues as if he is a well-scholared lawyer. Unfortunately, taxpayers pay out huge sums of money every year in law suites lost because law enforcement officers are notorious for not knowing, understanding, or being well-versed on laws and their applications.  Endless examples are found on youtube. There are people who make a living from confronting law enforcement officers and instigating confrontations where officers routinely violate laws and are hence, sued. Trespassing is a big popular one.  I don't know Georgia law but in most states, a person must be asked to asked leave a property if there are no signs declaring no trespassing or keep out. Only with signs or a request to leave and failure to vacate can a trespass charge be made.
> ...


How long have you practiced law in Georgia?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Biden's rush to judgement.....all for the sake of politics and  the liberal narrative.

One very interesting statement by the D.A. refers to the black guys mental health record.  I said from the gitgo there was something not right about the dude.

The media are portraying Arbery as an innocent jogger. The D.A. at the time ...........Barnhill thought otherwise. He wrote, "Arbery's mental health records & prior convictions help explain his apparent aggressive nature and his possible thought pattern to attack an armed man."









						Biden leads rush to judgment in Georgia shooting
					

Exclusive: Jack Cashill says Dem has taken a page straight out of Obama's Trayvon playbook




					www.wnd.com


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


nope, the first shot is at the 22 second mark of the video and clearly shows the black man pushing the gun.  look at his head and shoulders., Still at 22 seconds, he has both hands firmly on the rifle and in somo wrestling position with the guy with the gun.  They are both fighting for the gun.  you can't change what the video shows.  sorry. Then a second shot, and then a third shot throughout the sequence all with the blackman holding the gun.  say otherwise.  go ahead, I'll then say you're blind.


----------



## depotoo (May 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...











						Georgia Burglary Laws - FindLaw
					

Although burglary is often associated with theft or robbery, these are all different types of property crimes. The difference between them usually depends on how the crime is committed. So, for example, robbery is a form of theft that involves the use or threat of force. The crime of burglary...




					statelaws.findlaw.com


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Biden's rush to judgement.....all for the sake of politics and  the liberal narrative.
> 
> One very interesting statement by the D.A. refers to the black guys mental health record.  I said from the gitgo there was something not right about the dude.
> 
> ...



This is yet another reason why Joe Biden is unfit to lead. President Trump said the exact right thing, that what you see on video is "deeply disturbing" and the state of Georgia needs to get to the truth of what happened. Regardless of what happened, these two white guys deserve a fair trial untainted by political opinion. As a the presumptive Democratic nominee, Joe Biden is tainting the investigation and possible trial with comments like that. It's completely irresponsible, but it's Joe Biden.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

Picaro said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Political stunt. OK. What crime was committed that justified citizens arrest? Answer. Trespassing. Which is only really ever prosecuted if the person refuses to leave, or returns, or there is theft or property damage.

No theft. None. Zero. No damage. So what crime is left? 

Now. When someone threatens your life, and strangers approaching you with weapons qualifies. Stand your ground means you do not have a duty to retreat. But the idiots who detest the Constitution and rule of law say Ahmad should have fled.

I wish I had known Ahmad. I could have told him to get his license and carry a gun. He might be alive today if he had even a modicum of a fair fight.


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.


Okay but the goobers didn’t run up on AA. AA ran up on them.

I don’t know about you, but I don’t run toward men with guns. Do you?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I think the media is trying to radicalize black voters to improve democrat chances in november


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


because demofks have done sooooooo much.  just look at Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, LA and Ferguson.  all demofk control and hundreds of black men die weekly.  And these same demofks, ignore those deaths.  yes sirreee Bob they do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 11, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Informative.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > You can report it. But nobody can press charges except the owner or his representative. Also, and this is the difficult part. The person committing the crime has to refuse to leave when ordered to do so. Since no one ordered him, and he left, no crime. Sorry Charlie.
> ...



Whereas I have no difficulty in either understanding that laws are different state to state. For example. In Georgia with my Carry License I can conceal about any weapon I want, so long as the weapon is legal. With Reciprocity I can carry in Florida with my Georgia license. But I have to obey Florida laws. I can also carry in Colorado, but the types of weapons are limited. Colorado has more restrictive laws than Georgia.

Some states allow right turn on Red. Other states do not. Let’s combine these two. Let’s say I carry my licensed weapon concealed into a business which has no guns allowed sign on the door. Believe it or not I have not committed a crime. If found the store employees can tell me to leave. As long as I depart when instructed to do so, I have not committed a crime. If I remain in defiance of the legal order. Then I have.









						Georgia Concealed Carry Gun Laws: USCCA CCW Reciprocity Map
					

Last Updated 05/17/2021. Concealed Carry is legal with a permit at 21. Explore Georgia gun laws, Weapons Carry Licenses & CCW Reciprocity Map




					www.usconcealedcarry.com
				




In Georgia it is perfectly legal to not inform the cop you are carrying concealed. It is dumb. But it is legal. Personally I keep my CWL behind my drivers license. I present both to the cop if I am stopped while armed. This way he knows and knows I am licensed to do so. The one time I did this for a minor fender bender the cop asked me to put the gun in my car and of course I did so. No problem and no citation was issued.

But back to Trespassing. If I am not committing a crime ignoring a no weapons sign what makes you think the cops are going to go hog wild if there is nothing stolen and no damage?

The reason for those with half a brain is that the paperwork will take longer than the guy is in jail. The last time I sat in Magistrates Court. I go every six months or so just to watch and listen. Call it a voyeur experience if you like. Sorry. The last time the two Trespassing cases were both no damage and were $100 plus court costs. Hardly worth the trouble.

in both cases the testimony was that the teenagers had been told to leave and when the cops checked back later found the kids had returned. Oh the location was a public park which was closed at night

Judging from my time being a voyeur in court Trespassing just does not have the priority.

Now Burglary has some priority. If Ahmad had stolen something it would be a bigger priority. But it would also be a felony case if enough value had been taken. But Ahmad had not stolen anything. No burglary reports in two months. What could he have stolen from a house under construction that was able to be concealed in shorts and a T shirt? Half a dozen bent nails?

The overreaction by the McMorons is the crime. Read the link. Aggravated Assault is pointing a weapon at someone loaded or not, so they are afraid of death or bodily harm. The only legal reason is if the weapon holder has a reasonable fear. In other words self defense.

Ahmad was the victim. Not because he was black. But because by the book the McMorons broke the law. If Ahmad had stopped and been detained for trespassing at gunpoint he could have filed charges of kidnapping against the McMorons since he did not commit any crimes other than possible Trespassing at the most.


MacTheKnife said:


> The two videos that destroy all of  the leftwingers arguments regarding this case.....you might want to save them....the powers that be are attempting to censor them aka delete them from the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. I have lived in Georgia for more than twenty years. My wife worked for lawyers as a Paralegal and I have talked with them from time to time. Even used them a time or two. But some dolt from somewhere else is going to tell me what Georgia law says and damn the folks in Georgia who actually know. Folks like lawyers and the like. 

I guess he also tells Muslims how to worship, Hindu’s what their religion says. And otherwise is the subject matter expert right?

Let’s be real for a minute. The DA’s recused themselves. They essentially said they were unable to do their jobs because of a personal relationship. What that really means is they could not whitewash it or sweep it under the rug. Why? The McMorons lawyer released the video. That was just flat assed stupid. Dumber than a box of rocks.

But wait. It is getting worse for the McMorons every day.https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8307457/New-surveillance-video-shows-Ahmaud-Arbery-entering-construction-site-leaving-handed.html?ITO=applenews

The owners of the house never contacted the McMorons. They did not condone the McMorons going after the “trespasser”. In other words. The guy stole nothing. He looked around. No construction boots. Low shoes. Most likely sneakers or running shoes.

But the McMorons took the law into their own hands. That has a term. Vigilante.

But why is the attitude of the owners important? Because in Georgia only the owners or their representatives can press charges for Trespassing. In other words the McMorons has no legal authority to stop or detain Ahmad. This is why the local Prosecutors passed in the case. They could not bring themselves to prosecute a friend.

The more that comes out the worse the McMorons look. I would be saying exactly the same thing if Ahmad was Arnold and was blinding white and the McMorons were black. That is why Citizens Arrest is so tricky. You can’t just think you are right. You have to be 100% certain. Otherwise it is you who is going to jail. In Georgia the charges would be kidnapping. That is what it is called when you use force to illegally prevent someone from leaving.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense would only work had Arbury initiated hostilities. I can tell you right now if a couple of goobers run up on me with a gun I am going to fight for my life.
> ...



The Goobers in their own statement took off in the truck to catch and detain Ahmad. So yeah. They ran up on him.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 11, 2020)

In some states a person caught in the act of a crime can be detained by the crime victim until the police arrive


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



I wish he had a gun too. Armed trespassing is a felony and would have justified them dropping his ass right there in the street.


----------



## Meathead (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


As you quoted, "to catch and detain", not to kill. The dumbshit thug got himself killed. No great loss.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Detain is much different from murder


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



In what state? In Georgia the Trespassing is the same armed or not. The possession of a firearm is a separate charge. And again only the owners or representatives can press charges for trespassing. So even if he was armed it wouldn’t have helped the McMorons.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


he had boots on.  you know, if you can't at least be honest with that piece, the rest of your post is nonsense.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Murder has varying circumstances in Georgia as in many places. From premeditated. To in the commission of a crime. A robber who does not plan to kill the clerk can still face Murder charges. If the McMorons plea deal it will be Involuntary Manslaughter if they are lucky. But in Georgia you can face Murder charges over an argument gone wrong. Even if you never intended to kill anyone.









						Georgia Murder Laws - FindLaw
					

FindLaw's primer on laws related to murder in Georgia.




					statelaws.findlaw.com
				




If it is decided that the McMorons were committing a Felony in trying to stop or detain Ahmad, they could still face Murder charges even absent the intent when they set out.

Y’all need to realize that Georgia laws may be different than the laws where you are from. What may be called Murder in the third degree in your state is just plain murder in Georgia.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


yep, detain.  not shoot, not gun down.  detain.  Even called 911 to report it.  Again, they did nothing wrong.  dude you can write all the diatribes you want, but the video is quite clear.  The black man ran at the truck, not the truck drove at the black man.  just is what it is.  And that sir is a fact.  no different than travon martin.  none.  not one fking thing different.  Like martin, the black man decided he needed to be the aggressor.  To say anything different is a lie.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


just post the felony the two goobers broke.  Can you post that?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



OK. Where are the boots?









						Ahmaud Arbery autopsy reveals he was shot twice in chest
					

The video was taken the day Ahmaud was shot and killed in Brunswick, Georgia, and shows him entering the construction site in February then walking back out empty-handed.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




New pics from surveillance vids from inside the house he entered. Next.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Attempted Kidnapping. Aggravated Assault. Assault with a deadly weapon. All before Ahmad ran around the truck.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so 'if' means what?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so he wasn't jogging? One lie means all lies.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


where was that at?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)




----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Aggravated Assault is one of the charges. A felony.https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/07/us/ahmaud-arbery-arrests-mcmichaels/index.html

I wonder. I am in Rural Georgia. I shop in small towns. Even my neighbors think the McMorons were idiots. We Georgians post what the law is and out of state folks assume we are wrong about our own state.

We link to the laws and you ignore in in favor of your White Conservative spin machine. I honestly just do not get it. We link to news stories and it is ignored in favor of your delusions. Like the construction boot fiction. Pictures show no boots. But those are all faked. Or something.

Honestly you guys are like the idiots who think the moon landing was faked. Given the technology available and the number of people who would have to be in on the lie, it was honestly far easier to land on the moon than fake it.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


When joggers are getting shot the war has begun


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...





MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



the black dude was  a convicted felon....are convicted felons allowed to carry guns in Georgia?  He also had a mental history.....does not sound like someone that should be carrying a  weapon.....not even to mention he violated his parole....he was placed on parole for 5 years for the felony conviction....broke his parole by comitting theft.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So you want mental patients eliminated just like hitler wanted

Tell us more


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


How about white girls in miami?

two black guys killed her


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...











						The smear campaign against Ahmaud Arbery has already begun
					

Some conservatives have begun smearing Ahmaud Arbery, the unarmed Black man whose February killing has sparked national outrage.




					www.dailydot.com
				





> People across the political spectrum believe that Arbery’s killing was unjustified. Georgia’s Republican Gov. Brian Kemp called it “absolutely horrific” and said the public deserved answers. Yesterday presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden said, “The video is clear: Ahmaud Arbery was killed in cold blood.”


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


He eliminated himself when he tried to take the shotgun away


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



bwaaaaa   When a jogger assaults someone with a loaded gun.....some would call that a death wish.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


 
Exactly.....but the media claims they drove up on the guy jumped out of the truck and assaulted him....just one lie...in fact their whole narrative of  the incident is false.

These internet lawyers on here do not understand this hoopla generated by the media is nothing more than political theater....the question now is will the grand jury submit to the political pressure.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Try assaulting me shithead


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


No matter the two nooses are tied


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



How about the fact that blacks who compose only approx. l2% of the total  population committ over half of all violent crime in America?   Yet the media always want us to believe that blacks are the victims.

In this case we have a black guy with a mental history convicted of a felony....bringing a gun to a H.S. Baketball game...put on 5 yrs. probation......breaks his probation by stealing and nothing is done.....he should have been in jail and most likely would have been were he white....there is always a double-standard when it comes to black criminals...I guess the state cant afford to lock them all up....very rare to see a black out of H.S. who does not have a rap sheet of some kind.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaa  you sound like a typical nigha.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> How about the fact that blacks who compose only approx. l2% of the total population committ over half of all violent crime in America?


A guilt-ridden white liberal will tell you poverty made them do it

and white racism makes them poor

obviously I dont agree


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Another internet tough guy


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



How did they attempt to kidnap him?  How did they assault him?  Anyone that lives in Georgia should know it is legal to carry guns around.  

But yes............Ahmad did run around the truck and assault a guy with a shot-gun....the former D.A. thought his mental history had something to do with his agressiveness...I would not doubt that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > How about the fact that blacks who compose only approx. l2% of the total population committ over half of all violent crime in America?
> ...



Well sociologists tend to think it is because of their broken families....most of these black thugs and criminals grow up without a father in the house.....since the sixties anyhow....because that is when black females learned they could get more money from the gubmint if there was no man in the house and also more money if they had kids....so these black mamas run around having children with different men....often not even knowing who the father is when they get pregnant....net result being a bunch of kids with no  real parental supervision....out running the streets committing all kinds of mayhem.

I think there is something to  that theory because the black crime rate before all the welfare checks started rolling in (thanx to lbj)in the sixties.....their crime rate was much lower.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Of course “kidnapping” is not overly relevant  right now, but I found it interesting Arbery’s fsmily Lawyers yesterday used the term “ambushed” yesterday.

On Saturday I posted still images from the video showing the positions of the shooter and the victims coinciding with the First Shot being fired which was out of view.

doing that sheds new light on the fact that Arbery was trying to avoid the shotgun holding gunman on the left side of the truck as he as he approached by choosing to go around to his the right on the passenger side.

The older Gunman was standing in the bed of the truck with I-Phone getting ready to film the hijacking - kidnapping. He must have been certain Arbery was not armed to have put his gun down standing in such a vulnerable position.

White extremists here say that for some insane reason Arbery turned hard left at the front of the truck and attacked the gunman with the shotgun who was standing left of the center line of the road so the Gunman had to shoot the killer burglar in self defense . 

its all a right wing lie.

the First Shot was fired when a Gunman’s white hat could could be seen through the windshield as he was well across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot from  I believe ten to twenty feet beyond the front of the truck.

this means the shot gun was not left of the double yellow line when it was fired the first time - it was to  the Right in a position to cut off Arbery  as he tried to Pass.

The shotgun was being positioned  to block whatever path Arbery took to force him to stop or force him to go onto private property.

Arbery only tried to get the shotgun after one shot was fired. That first contact was made left of the double  Yellow line. The second shot is fired when both men are out of view completely off the road to the left of the screen.

The first shot was when Arbery and Gunman were on the right side of the road. The older Gunman was holding his  phone when the first shot was fired looking straight ahead not to the left:


This is cold blooded murder, anbush and attempted kidnapping all rolled up into one.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 11, 2020)

Racist trash are going crazy on here in defence of their "God Given" right to lynch black folks.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...











						Murder of Ahmaud Arbery, claims of racism, cronyism thrusts Georgia town into national spotlight
					

A small segregated town in Southeast Georgia is divided - and at the center of a national conversation about race - after a white father and son with ties to local police and the prosecutor were arrested two months after allegedly gunning down an unarmed 25-year-old black man jogging less than...




					www.foxnews.com
				





> The video shows Arbery running at a jogger's pace on the left side of the road. A truck is parked in the road ahead of him. One of the white men is inside the pickup's bed. The other is standing beside the open driver's side door. Arbery crosses the road to pass the pickup on the passenger's side and then crosses back in front of the truck. A gunshot sounds and the video shows the runner grappling with a man in the street over what appears to be a gunshot or a rifle. A second shot is then heard, and the runner can be seen punching the man. A third shot is fired at point-blank range. Arbery is seen staggering for a few feet and then falling face down.



And then there is this horseshit:



> The group Christians Against Google purportedly changed their Facebook page name to Justice for Gregory and Travis Michael (sic), News4Jax reported.
> 
> The "about" section on the group's page claims the McMichaels are "2 God-fearing men" that were "only trying to protect their neighborhood."


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Are you black?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nonsense....watch the video....he had gone to the right around the truck then quickly veered left to attack...no shot was fired until he grabbed the gun.  You are distorting the facts just like the msm.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

By the way new video just posted close up showing video with Arbery wearing running shoes not work boots .


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


>



More evidence the black was a mental case.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


blatant lying by that fkwad. he knows it. being dishonest is the only thing he is.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


how does the first amendment work here?  who denied the black man his first amendment right?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> By the way new video just posted close up showing video with Arbery wearing running shoes not work boots .


explain this to me then?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


wonder why he took his shirt off?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Nonsense....watch the video....he had gone to the right around the truck then quickly veered left to attack...no shot was fired until he grabbed the gun. You are distorting the facts just like the msm.



don’t want to believe me - start the video Pause it with the sound on.

There is a frame where Arbery’s shadow on the ground disappears the split second the first shot is heard . THE SHOOTER IS IN  FRONT OF 10 to 20 feet away
From THE TRUCK ON THE RIGHT SIDE 
OF THE DOUBLE YELLOW LINE  ARBERY IS IN FRONT OF THE TRUCK but closer to it when the First shot was fired .

You say the first shot was when both Ben were visible, that would be left of the double yellow like.

your version maintains that Gunman Jr did not cross the double yellow line, but hus white hat shows up seen through the windshield. 

Gunman Jr moved to be further down the road and ahead of the jogger to block his oath. Junior did not stay put on the left side if the road that your version requires.

My photos told the better story but this will have to do.

Hesds are going to roll throughout the Police and DA departments because a simple
pause if the video in five spots tell a different story than the one you have to believe as a white extremist.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


if you watched the video you would know it was not the same day,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Racist trash are going crazy on here in defence of their "God Given" right to lynch black folks.


Crazy leftist, anti-white, racist trash are going crazy in here, trying to spin a simple case of self-defense into a murder, and their "right" to jail white folks.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense....watch the video....he had gone to the right around the truck then quickly veered left to attack...no shot was fired until he grabbed the gun. You are distorting the facts just like the msm.
> ...



Somehow you have managed to deceive yourself.....when one watches the video...you need to pay attention to the black guy crossing over to the left...that can be observed through the window of the truck...and when the open door gets in the way you can see their position by looking down at where their feet are.

At no point was the gun pointed at the black dude before the fight started....you are essentially saying you believe the black guy was shot down in cold blood just because he was black...utter nonsense....if they wanted to shoot him they could have done that when they drove by him...and if they planned on shooting him they would not have called the police.

In a nutshell your opinion makes no sense.  No logic to it whatsoever.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > By the way new video just posted close up showing video with Arbery wearing running shoes not work boots .
> ...











						GBI reviewing additional video in case of Ahmaud Arbery
					

The Georgia Bureau of Investigation announced on Saturday that it’s investigating additional video footage as part of the Ahmaud Arbery murder investigation.




					www.google.com


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Racist trash are going crazy on here in defence of their "God Given" right to lynch black folks.
> ...


I wouldnt call it "SIMPLE",,,

the mcdaniels shouldnt have  brought long guns guns to start with and kept any handguns put away until they were needed,,,

the didnt set a good example for gun owners,,,

I believe they are guilty of negligent homicide and nothing more,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Nonsense....nothing they did was illegal or  negligent.....they took weapons because they knew they were going to confront a black criminal.   Very prudent thing to do.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I didnt say they shouldnt have taken them,,,just that there was no reason to pull them out,,,
everything else they did was justified,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Absolute rubbish....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy's feet barely crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road........at the time of the first shot the shooters feet are just slightly to the right of the yellow line...the  black guy approaches that point very quickly...a mili-second after  the shot the  black guy has his foot on the yellow line which means he ran from the right side of  the road to the middle of the  road to attack the white guy with the shot-gun.








						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You are talking utter nonsense. You're fabricating a scenario about a thing that nobody was able to see, because of the large truck blocking the view.   Instead of your novel little twist, McMicheal could easily have been standing on the driver side in front of the truck, with Arbery a good 5 feet away from him, nobody blocking anybody.

Being that all this was out of view of the camera, you also have no ability to claim that _"Arbery only tried to get the shotgun after one shot was fired"  _Nonsense!  Just as easily (actually even more easily) it could have been that Arbery simply make a quick left turn when he saw the shotgun, and lunged at McMicheal, who is seen going backwards, with the entire rest of the video showing Arbery aggressively attacking McMicheal, and punching him. Also, contrary to your fairy tale, McMichaels shotgun was NOT_ "in a position to cut off Arbery  as he tried to pass"_.  Your own statement about McMicheals' hat proves that, as it can be seen to the left (drivers side) of the roof brake light, showing that McMichaels was a good 5 feet away from the passenger side of the truck, where Arbery was running, and he was a few feet from the truck as well, adding to the 5 foot distance. He was at least 6 feet from McMichaels, with nothing blocking his path.

Perhaps Arbery made a bad spur of the moment decision, to go at McMicheal, thinking that McMichaels might shoot him in the back, after he passed by the truck.  Whatever.  No one will ever know the answer to that, but we do know that you are obviously concocting a story here, and arranging the scene to exactly how you wish it to be.

This is a computer forum and you are a poster, not a movie where you are the director.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




I'm not sure what him being black had to d with it,,,they suspected he was a criminal adding black into it gives the racist something to discredit you with,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> I didnt say they shouldnt have taken them,,,just that there was no reason to pull them out,,,
> everything else they did was justified,,,


Of course there was a reason to pull them out. For self-defense, as the events clearly proved. What good is a gun sitting inside a truck, when you are outside ? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt say they shouldnt have taken them,,,just that there was no reason to pull them out,,,
> ...


them sitting in jail right now facing murder chargers says otherwise,,,,

and based on the events being in broad daylight and no proof their lives were in danger just adds to their guilt,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



The GBI is under control of politicians in Atlanta...aka nigah town....they will do whatever they can to lynch the two white guys.....the question is how much power can they exert in the small town of Brunswick, Ga.?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense....watch the video....he had gone to the right around the truck then quickly veered left to attack...no shot was fired until he grabbed the gun. You are distorting the facts just like the msm.
> ...


post your still of that position.  I can post different.  from that video.  why do you fks think you can just lie when evidence is there.  no shot is fired until the black man grabs the gun.  22 second mark.  and they are almost on the double yellow line, the struggle continues and two more shots go off.  the third while the black man has his hand on the barrel and holding the barrel in his own mid section.  Now post the stills that differ with that part of the video.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


says nothing.  they aren't guilty of anything.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Ridiculous......they are in jail because of poltics....not for anything they did.  Politicians in Atlanta control the GBI. 

No ones life was in danger until the black decided to attack....the black guy placed everyone's life in danger including his own....if he had managed to get control of  the shot-gun when he assaulted the white guy he could have used it to kill both white guys and maybe even himself since it has been shown he had mental  problems.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


thats not for you or me to decide,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


so you admit they werent in danger when they fist pulled their guns,,,

like I said they set a bad example for gun owners,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


exactly.  so they are not guilty of anything yet.  right?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


thanks for your opinion,,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


it's the constitution.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Absolute rubbish....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy never crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road....is always to the left of the line....



You are blind then.  


I posted this days ago:

Middie photo red arrow shows Junior’s position I assume ten or more feet from the front of his truck. He was clearly across the double yellow line when he fired the first shot

Bottom red arrow shows Arbery’s white shirt as Goon Jr is retreating after firing a shot.

and the older goon was Making a Video of






A shot was fired before this 

COOTER Is at least one big step to the right on another frame.  

his white hat is all that can be seen through the windshield 

if you want to see that photo I’ll send it to you. 

He is vjearly over double yellow line right before your eyes . 

Why do you say this

“....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy never crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road....is always to the left of the line...”


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> them sitting in jail right now facing murder chargers says otherwise,,,,
> 
> and based on the events being in broad daylight and no proof their lives were in danger just adds to their guilt,,,


No, it does not say otherwise, and you apparently are completely unaware of the most important factor of this entire case, and that is the racial politics.  THAT is what has put the McMichaels duo in jail, not the events.

As for their lives being in danger, getting ready to confront a known criminal certainly would be a "lives in danger" situation, and the punches Arbery threw on the video, well bears that out.  Even if Arbery were not a known criminal, what's wrong with having your gun ready to defend yourself if need be ? 

I carry a pistol in my pocket every day, without any anticipation of danger or trouble. It's just the correct and safe thing to do.  If every law-abiding person would do that, we'd have less mass shootings, and less crime.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Absolute rubbish....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy never crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road....is always to the left of the line....
> ...


actually, the kid's foot is on the double yellow line, he is most likely less than three feet from his truck's front end if that.  His momentum in your picture is him moving backward.  And there is only one arrow.   And in that one arrow, the white shirt is on top of the dude with the gun.  there is no actual separation. you're wrong in every thing afterward.


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He is vjearly over double yellow line right before your eyes .


What the hell does this double yellow line have to do with this?  McMicheal DID NOT BLOCK ARBERY'S PATH.  He was 6 feet away. Arbery could have kept going straight, if he had chosen to.  That's the key to this, not your double yellow line.


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> so you admit they werent in danger when they fist pulled their guns,,,
> 
> like I said they set a bad example for gun owners,,,


I'm a gun owner, and I'd say they set a GOOD example.

And it doesn't matter if they were in danger or not.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > He is vjearly over double yellow line right before your eyes .
> ...


and in his own snap shot, the guy with the gun is being pushed backward by the guy in the white shirt.  It's in his own post.  hilarious he sees something that's not there.  even pointed an arrow at the white shirt.  so we can see the aggressor moving the big kid backward.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Absolute rubbish....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy never crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road....is always to the left of the line....
> ...


and you admit the guy in the truck bed had a camera and not a gun.  so again, no threat.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > them sitting in jail right now facing murder chargers says otherwise,,,,
> ...


so they did a google search of him before they started the chase to know he was a criminal???
I highly doubt that,,,

and I clearly said they should have guns with them,,,the problem occurred when they led with the guns before the confrontation even started when their lives were not in danger,,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


they never claimed he was a criminal, they said they thought he resembled someone who had been seen in a construction home.  It seems they were right. Google wasn't necessary.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > so you admit they werent in danger when they fist pulled their guns,,,
> ...


so your saying its OK to pull a gun on someone when your life is not in danger???


are you a democrat trying to make gun owners look bad???
cause thats what youre doing with that stupid shit,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> No one will ever know the answer to that, but we do know that you are obviously concocting a story here, and arranging the scene to exactly how you wish it to be.



CHECK POST 1181.

COOTER WAS at least two steps across the yellow line when he fired the first shot.

where do you think that puts the mean end of the shotgun when fired? Right in Arbery’s face.

At least you can admit that MacTheKnife has bad eyesight.

at least you can see Cooter was way over the double yellow line when he ripped off a shot.

I see it possible that Arbery couid have grabbed the barrel of the gun without changing directiion

If we get Cletus’ video we will have the answers. 

I know this for sure due to MAC posting these words:

“....you can plainly see in the video that the white guy never crosses the yellow line in the middle of the road....is always to the left of the line...”

that yours and Mac’s  “turned hard left to attack” version based on Cooter never crossing the yellow lines is a lie. It’s not true.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I wasntt talking about what they said,,,do try and keep up,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Lookee here boyo.....the two outstanding citizens did not pull a gun on anyone....they were carrying weapons....which they did not brandish or point at anyone.  

As pointed out ad nauseum....they were on their way to confront a black criminal who could have been armed....so for their own protection they carried their weapons...absolutely nothing illegal or imprudent about that.

You have drunk the msm kool-aid...plain to see tht.

You simply do not  know the facts of the case.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


if thats true then this is a hate crime based on skin color,,,,
which I dont think it is but you seem too,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> and you admit the guy in the truck bed had a camera and not a gun. so again, no threat.



You are out of your league. He had a gun too.


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


It is a crime.  I didn't realize people got put in jail for it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > so you admit they werent in danger when they fist pulled their guns,,,
> ...



They did everything right....nothing illegal whatsoever. 

No one was in danger until the black  guy attacked the white guy with a shot-gun


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


He was wearing Nike sneakers.  Stop lying.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and you admit the guy in the truck bed had a camera and not a gun. so again, no threat.
> ...



hehheh   he has managed to deceive himself quite well.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


you just contradicted yourself,,,if they werent in danger then why did they have guns pulled???


the right thing to do which I've done several times is follow him while keeping the cops on the phone until they can get there,,,,

more so when you didnt witness a crime,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and you admit the guy in the truck bed had a camera and not a gun. so again, no threat.
> ...


not in his hands.  just saying, the poster even said so.


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



They did everything right except for the illegal citizens arrest, harassment and attempt to forcefully detain someone against their will.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


to detain the black man until the police got there.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


they never said they were performing a citizen's arrest.  they were attempting to detain the man until the cops got there.  read the article.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


you adding the black into their decision which implies they would have acted different with a white person,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he was referring to the dad in the truck bed.  he had a camera.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


facts suck don't they.  the dude was black.  not white.  I'm not even sure they said black man when they called 911.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


based on the outcome that was the wrong thing to do,,,not to mention racist,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > He is vjearly over double yellow line right before your eyes .
> ...



he claims the shooter fired a shot before he was attacked....if he had fired a shot with his shot-gun at that range before he was attacked he could not have missed the black guy....the first shot would have killed the black guy.....so absolutely ridiculous to claim that.

When the gun fired the first time it was verly likely due to the fact that the black guy was pulling on the gun causing pressure on the shooters finger causing the weapon to discharge....


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


then why do you guys keep adding that he was black into the discussion???

that leads me to think youre racists,,,


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



*"they never said they were performing a citizen's arrest"*

We've been through this 1000 times. Their lawyer already argued they were making a citizens arrest under Georgia law.  Also, under Georgia law detaining someone until the police arrive is in fact a citizens arrest. The issue is they had to right to detain Ahmaud Arbery or perform a citizens arrest. The citizens arrest law does not allow you to chase someone with guns and block their path because you believe that person is a suspect..


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> they were carrying weapons....which they did not brandish or point at anyone.



A shot was fired at or at least very near Arbery as he came around the front of the truck

MacTheKnife protectionist may want to see this too.

This paused video coincides with the first
Shot





The arrow points to Cletus the Shotgun man’s white hat. The victim was to the right.

We don’t know where the shot gun is pointed at that moment but when it went off it was damn close to Arbery’s face. tI’ll say it’s fair to call it brandishing a weapon.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Nonsense....here is the video...............

Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgiavideo-unarmed-black-man-killed-ahmaud-arbery-georgia-jogging/

AT 22 secs into the video the first shot is fired ....look at it again and you will see the shooter to the left of the yellow line and the black guy with one foot on the yellow line. 

However you claim the black guy was all the way to the right of the truck when  the first shot was fired....which was a very close range and no shooter could have missed with a shot gun at that close range.   In fact if what you claim were true the first shot would have killed the black guy.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



boots


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

*DOJ considering whether to pursue hate crime charges in killing of Ahmaud Arbery*









						DOJ considering whether to pursue hate crime charges in killing of Ahmaud Arbery
					

The Department of Justice (DOJ) is considering whether to pursue federal hate crime charges in the death of Ahmaud Arbery, the black man investigators say was shot by a white father and son as he ran through a Georgia neighborhood.




					www.foxnews.com
				




This is just ridiculous. They can't in any way prove this was a hate crime. Incredible waste of time a tax dollars. This is can act worthy of going to court for manslaughter, possibly murder (doubtful). Anything more is just government trying to appease the race baiters.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > they were carrying weapons....which they did not brandish or point at anyone.
> ...


nope.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Fang said:


> *DOJ considering whether to pursue hate crime charges in killing of Ahmaud Arbery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems reasonable with the pressure from the lying media.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

At what time in the video do you contend the first shot was fired?....you  must be looking at a different video.

Either that or somehow the timing of  your photos got messed up.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> At what time in the video do you contend the first shot was fired?....you  must be looking at a different video.
> 
> Either that or somehow the timing of  your photos got messed up.
> 
> Anyhow we can clear this up quickly....click on the link i posted....watch that video and tell me at what second into the video you hear the first shot fired.


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Please explain how the police managed to miss that he was wearing construction boots.  They said Nike sneakers/running shoes.

What reason did the local police have to lie?  Are you saying they're leftists?  If so, why didn't they arrest the McMichaels?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> At what time in the video do you contend the first shot was fired?....you  must be looking at a different video.
> 
> Either that or somehow the timing of  your photos got messed up.


.

i slow it down and pause / play forward and reverse before the shot and after
the shot is heard. it occurs in split seconds  between Arbery’s shadow disappearing and Cooter’ white hat being visible through the windshield.

You can’t see Cooter crossing the line and his hat moving to the right / but he was moving. And what you See of Cooter in contact with his victim is both men moving to the left to a point when they both leave view and the second shot is fired and you can see a puff of smoke.

There is no shot fired when both men are near the double yellow line. the shot was fired when Cooter’s hat was seen through the windshield and from there Cooter started backing up to the left

I am certain that Cooter was moving toward Arbery and moving to the right when he fired the first shot   -  perhaps a warning?  but he was not standing still with his gun pointing down willing to let Arbery pass by without stopping as they were yelling for him to STOP.

when you see the old man aiming the camera straight ahead everything comes together.


----------



## Picaro (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



lol you claiming they're public property, and black people get to help themselves to whatever they 'find' there? lol you truly are a Democrat.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



People need to read the links provided. Under Georgia law it is a felony to point your gun at someone. The only way to avoid prosecution is self defense. McMoron Junior broke the law when he got out of the truck with the shotgun. McMoron Senior broke the law in the back of the truck. This means they committed the first Felony. Not Ahmad.

This also means that the McMorons can not claim Self Defense.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


look like boots in the video.  can only call what I see.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


good thing he never pointed his gun then. it's obvious you didn't watch the video evidence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I did, so did the GBI. Which is why they are under arrest.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > At what time in the video do you contend the first shot was fired?....you  must be looking at a different video.
> ...


the hat never gets to the windshield, I submitted your photo, highlighted the hat and the shirt.  The hat never made it passed the driver side window.  So, you're making things up.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


nope, they're under arrest because media pressure.  that's all.  the courts will get this straight just like with travon martin. you remember how the court ruled there right?  same thing.  precedence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Travon was killed in Florida. This is Georgia. Different states. Different laws. I know this is hard for you to understand. But each state has different laws. In Georgia no matter what color the victim was this was a crime.


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He is most definitely not wearing construction boots. Tennis/running shoes.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


the photo I posted shows boots.  just commenting on what was provided.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they have very similar laws. again, get out over your skis, it makes no difference to me you're always wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 11, 2020)

This is obviously a case of manslaughter.

The dude with the shotgun, who shouldnt have had it in the first place, had his gun grabbed by the other man and a fight began over the shotgun.

From the moment the jogger grabbed the gun the gunman was in a no win situation and an unintended death occured.

This is another case of anti-gun, anti-self defense ideologues trying to make the case in peoples minds that it is never justified to shoot in self defense.

HANDS UP! DONT SHOOT! all over again.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



*That photo was shopped. *


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Look at 1:47 of the video. Sneakers for sure. It also shows Arbery not taking anything, which we know he didn't. The owners of the house said they don't know the McMichaels and would never condone the vigilante justice that occurred here. They had no idea he was even in the construction area which means the McMichaels were acting on their own and performing an illegal citizens arrest for a guy that didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


you just contradicted yourself,,,

you said he needed too point the gun at him to make it a crime and then said all he did was get out of the truck with the gun and that was illegal,,
so which is it

if anything the self defense started when arbrey turned and attacked mcmoron jr,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


maybe that isn't AA.  maybe it was really another day.  I can only comment on the video footage from the truck and what he had on there, and it's what looks like high ankle boots.  sorry.  My eyes are really good.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


yeah,   no. how do you know he didn't change his shoes?  he took his shirt off, so undressing and redressing he was doing.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> This is obviously a case of manslaughter.
> 
> The dude with the shotgun, who shouldnt have had it in the first place, had his gun grabbed by the other man and a fight began over the shotgun.
> 
> ...



[/B] Sorry. The guy with the gun had no business getting in the truck to chase down Ahmad. Daddy had no business getting in the back of the truck to chase him down. That means from the moment they tried to stop Ahmad they were the felons. The criminals. By Georgia law. Ahmad could have beaten them to death legally. They were the aggressors. They were the attackers.

Let me ask you this. A Black Guy won’t let a white woman pass. He is trying to detain her because he thinks she might be a prostitute. The woman Tries to kick him in the balls and she is shot and killed. Who is the criminal?

In that case the Black Guy. Not because he is black or she is a woman. But because he had no legal authority to stop the woman. He can not claim self defense because he was engaged in the criminal activity. Otherwise every robber who kills a clerk would claim self defense.

The commission of a crime. The felony Aggravated Assault means it was not self defense. At that point in time the person who could and was acting in self defense was Ahmad.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is obviously a case of manslaughter.
> ...


nope, sorry. this may all get dismissed with the video evidence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...











						Ahmaud Arbery autopsy reveals he was shot twice in chest
					

The video was taken the day Ahmaud was shot and killed in Brunswick, Georgia, and shows him entering the construction site in February then walking back out empty-handed.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				








This is from inside the under construction house. Where are the boots?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So what. 
It's still a crime. 
And jumping someone holding a firearm is assault with intent to commit murder.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is a crime that only the owners of the property or their representatives can press charges for. In Georgia. The McMorons has no authority to press charges for the crime. They also had no legal authority to pursue or attempt to detain anyone.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> the hat never gets to the windshield, I submitted your photo, highlighted the hat and the shirt. The hat never made it passed the driver side window. So, you're making things up.




one of the most observations that I am absolutely positive about is that when moving frame by frame forward first you see a bright white hat in the windshield and it goes away and then another bright white appears moving from right to left and that is Arberry’s shirt.,

Then both the hat and shirt appear in full view.

Cooter and pappy have little chance for a case of self defense when he crosses that double yellow line and moved toward the right side of the road and fired a shot from there.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


but they do have a right to try and slow the suspect down until someone that can press charges against them gets there,,,,


----------



## Thunderbird (May 11, 2020)

Why isn’t this all over the news?   









						Husband and Wife in Their 80s Fatally Shot in Veterans' Cemetery
					

A husband and wife in their 80s were fatally shot Friday morning while at the Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery, in Bear, Delaware.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Why isn’t this all over the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares about white people getting killed by a black person???

and a democrat cant campaign on it for votes,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> And jumping someone holding a firearm is assault with intent to commit murder.



Or it’s self defense trying to disarm an assailant who has already fired his weapon. 

Did you see Arbery jump anyone Before his assailant fired a shot? Here’s a clue you cannog see then because both men are in front of the truck. 

When Arbery and the shooter were visibly seen scuffling left of the double yellow line the FIRST shot had already been fired when both men were in front of the truck to the right of the double yellow line.


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No they don't. They did not witness any crime happening. You can't try and detain someone, or as you put it "slow the suspect down", just because they suspect them of something. That's called harassment. Do you realize if you're right and I'm wrong then anyone can stop and detain you at any time simply because they think you look like a suspect? How is that legal in any way?


----------



## Fang (May 11, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Why isn’t this all over the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably because the shooter is dead and if he wasn't, he would have been arrested right away. If Arbery's killers were arrested like they should have been months ago we may not know about this case. But, I get your point. No doubt the race hustlers are taking advantage in the Arbery case.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

Fang said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


1st amendment allows them to say what they want,,,its only harassment if the person tells them to leave him alone and walks away,,,

and no they cant use force to keep him there,,,

in this case arbrey approached them and attacked them,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Citizens arrest means you can detain an individual until the police get there. But not matter what happens from the point that the McMorons try to stop Ahmad, they, the McMorons are the criminals.

Let’s say for example that Ahmad actually stops and waits for the cops. The cop searches Ahmad, and finds nothing stolen. He checks the house and finds nothing damaged. So now, the only way for him to arrest Ahmad is if the Owners say so. The Cop asks the McMorons if they are the representatives of the owner. If they say yes, they have just committed a felony of false statement to a police officer in addition to Aggravated Assault. If they say no, they have just committed the felony of Aggravated Assault. The owners if questioned, and they would be questioned at some point, would say that they didn’t even know the McMorons. 









						Ahmaud Arbery autopsy reveals he was shot twice in chest
					

The video was taken the day Ahmaud was shot and killed in Brunswick, Georgia, and shows him entering the construction site in February then walking back out empty-handed.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




You see, the crime of Trespassing in Georgia is much like Murder. We don’t have multiple Trespassing charges. We have one. Criminal Trespass. For that, either there has to be damage to the property. Or there has to be an owner or representative to press charges. The cop can arrest if he sees damage that he believes was caused by the suspect. Burglary is a completely different charge, and usually Criminal Trespass is one of the charges tossed on top. 

We have one murder charge. We don’t have in the first, second, or third degree. Murder is Murder. It doesn’t matter if you killed the clerk in a spur of the moment robbery gone bad, or if you plotted for months to kill your wife. 

The McMoron’s claimed they thought that Ahmad was responsible for a number of break ins in the neighborhood. Only there were none reported to police since Christmas. Two months with no burglaries in the neighborhood. 

Let’s put it this way. Let’s say you and I are neighbors. I am going out of town, but don’t tell you. You notice I am gone, and see someone else enter my house. You being an observant neighbor notice the person entering my house is Black. You rush over with a gun and hold the Black guy until the police are called. I never gave you authority to do so. I never gave you the authority to act as my agent. You don’t know if the Black Guy is supposed to be there or not. If he is arrested, and is supposed to be there with my permission, do you think the Cops aren’t going to come back and get you? 

The problem is that Citizens Arrest requires you to KNOW what is going on. You do not have the benefit of the doubt that a cop has. A cop has additional authority, and protections, called Qualified Immunity that citizens do not. McMoron senior may have forgotten that those protections ceased the moment he retired. He was NO LONGER a cop. McMoron junior may have been enamored by Daddy’s stories of catching bad guys and wanted the rush that came with chasing someone down and catching the criminal. It really does not matter. No matter what they were thinking, they were wrong, and that means that the one doing the Citizens Arrest was acting illegally, and because they were armed, the charge is a Felony. 

It was never Self Defense on the part of the McMorons under Georgia Law. The local DA’s tried to downplay it and when confronted with the truth and upper level scrutiny immediately threw up their hands and waved them frantically screaming that they recused themselves.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


thats a nice story but lets stick with what happened that we have proof of,,,
mcmorons had everyright to tell him to stop cause they wanted to talk and wait for the police,,,
arbrey had no obligation to stop but instead turned and attacked,,,

the rest you know,,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So he wasn’t jogging!


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > At what time in the video do you contend the first shot was fired?....you  must be looking at a different video.
> ...



I asked you to watch the video and tell me what second into the video do you hear the first shot.....you would not do that....why?   because it disproves what you claim..


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exactly and the media is telling a bald faced lie when they claim the white guys pull up to the black in their truck got out and assaulted....yes they say that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I read somewhere they asked him to stop that they needed to talk to him....that is not a citizens arrest....in fact they never attempted to make a citizens arrest....i read they claim they wanted to make a citizens arrest but they never did.....at no time was the black guy denied freedom of moment, he was never detained, never handcuffed, never hog ties etc.etc.etc.  aka...he was never  arrrested.

But all that is actually irrelevant as in....the black guy had no right to assault the white guy with the shot-gun even if they had tried to do a citizens arrest.  That is what these internet lawyers on  here seem not to get.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2020)

Oh you guys want so much to crucify the black man,  yet he has already been crucified.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Do you know what the Georgia law on self defense is????

Let me help you out....I do not know  any para-legals like you but here is what I found.

The concept of [self-defense is codified in the state of Georgia under Georgia Code Section 16-3-21. This statute defines the justifiable use of force as: Using force to protect yourself or a third party when you have a reasonable belief that your life is in danger at the hands of another ................
Thus when attacked by the black dude the white guy with the shotgun had every right to use lethal force


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is obviously a case of manslaughter.
> ...


Lol, why do you have to keep using racial examples? This sort of shooting happens all the time among people of the same race.

Race is really irrelevant here.


----------



## excalibur (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




The law enforcement guy knew about Arbery from when Arbery was busted for illegal possession of a gun

*... in 2013 when he was 19 years old, Arbery was indicted for bringing a loaded Big Bear .380-caliber pistol to a high-school basketball game, then fleeing the scene. We are not told that in 2018 he was convicted of shoplifting for stealing a TV from a Walmart and also of violating probation for his gun charge. *​​*We’re not told that in his duties as a police officer, Greg McMichael—one of the two “toothless redneck inbred yahoo white trash pieces of shit” who gave chase to Arbery—had worked on Arbery’s shoplifting case and may not have been “profiling” him so much for being an alleged black jogger as for being a person who illegally carries guns and illegally flees crime scenes.*​









						The Lynching of a Black Jogger - Taki's Magazine
					

So yet again, in their blundering attempts to get us all past “racism,” they have picked at scabs and made American race relations far, far worse at a time when the entire populace’s nerves have already been stretched thin.




					www.takimag.com


----------



## DOTR (May 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Hopefully they do. Not in liberal shitholes like California where third generation shops are being driven out of business by Democrats refusal lock up shop lifters....part of their political base. 
But Georgia is more civilized. Add to that a probation violation from a gun charge on school property (school shooting avoided). So he probably was arrested and jailed. Not long enough apparently. 
   This is whAt happens when criminals are released.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> who cares about white people getting killed by a black person???



I deplore all gun owners legal and illegal who use them for no good reason to kill people. . I will never call a shooter who kills innocent people  “a very fine person” unless the facts bring to a legal consensus that the shooting was clearly justified

here we have white extremists and gun cultists trashing the dead man and calling his killers very fine people. For god’s sake why trash the victim because right before his death he went into a building under construction for a few minutes
And left taking noting.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > who cares about white people getting killed by a black person???
> ...


I am astounded not only by your lying but also by your intellectual dishonesty and  by your stupidity as evidenced in the above post.
It matters not whether the black guy stole anything....it 
is irrelevant.

What does matter....what is relevant is that he assaulted the white guy with the shot-gun. 

  End of story....and the end of his life which he himself was responsible for.

He had no right to  attack anyone.  Case closed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



No you absolutely incorrect this whole hooplah was created by the media trying to stir up racial hatred.............this is their standard operating procedure....they have done it many times....in a effort to weaken America and further their fallacious narrative of black victimhood....if you do not understand that ...you are truly lost trying to discuss this case.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2020)

excalibur said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


What does this have to do with being ambushed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Who runs into an ambush do you have another picture or a video that we didn’t see it? The district come back to life and get ambushed somewhere? Did this thief come back to life and get ambushed somewhere ?


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



Ambushed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Omg where?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> I asked you to watch the video and tell me what second into the video do you hear the first shot...



he was running  at about this distance in one second: 





Red arrow above is start of  -19 end of -20 Arberry is seen running up to the rear of the truck.


BELOW is the position of the shooter Red.  And the Runner BLUE   WHEN THE FIRST SHOT WAS FIRED. 

THIS Shot is at  the start of -18 and the end of -19.






Arberry is still close to the edge of the ride when the gun went off. 


the Gunman’s white  hat was visible through the windshield to the right. We csnt see how far the Gunman moved to the right. But he clearly was on the right side  if the road when he fired the first shot. 

You’ve been lying all this time that the Gunman never crossed the double yellow lines. 

Are you going to admit it’s been wrong to lie about something like that when you didn’t do what I’m doing to figure this out. 

I dont see a hard left turn to attack a Gunman in the left side of the double yellow lines.

That bullshit story is gone. 

Tell your buddies about it.


Here’s the video I used:


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to watch the video and tell me what second into the video do you hear the first shot...
> ...


You said he was shot here?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 11, 2020)

Ok, for most of us we have moved beyond the silly notion that the McMichael’s were valiant defenders of the neighborhood. There are still a few who refuse to consider they may be looking at this wrong. But they will never climb down off that hill, so it is useless to continue arguing with them. 

So what is left to discuss. Ahmad’s final decision to attack the armed McMichael who was there committing Aggrivaded Assault. 

Now was it a good decision all things considered? Probably not. But here, we have the law to help us. The actions of the man must be viewed with an attention to the reasonable actions and beliefs. Is it reasonable to believe that someone approaching you demanding you stop armed with a shotgun means you harm? Yes. Absolutely. The law states that Ahmad’s frame of mind was absolutely relevant. You see, Aggrivaded Assault applies if the victim was in fear because of the actions of the person armed. 

Now, we all know that you can’t outrun a bullet. So turning and running as offered as a supposedly realistic option is not much of an option. 

I was thinking of my Military Training. I was at Fort Leonard Wood and later at Fort Bragg when we rehearsed what we should do in a near and far ambush situation. A near ambush is within hand grenade range. When you are within hand grenade range of the enemy and are attacked, your only option is attack. If you stop, seek cover, or do anything else the enemy will certainly kill you. If you attack, they will probably kill you, but you have a chance, even if it is a slim one. Outside Hand Grenade range, you seek cover and return fire. There your odds are much improved seeking cover because the enemy can’t just toss a grenade out there and kill you. 

You can die either way, but you go with your best chance. It is sort of like having 17 in a hand of Black Jack. Odds say that you are unlikely to draw a card low enough to get you closer to 21. You are far more likely to go over, and go bust. 

So attacking McMoron Junior would be about the only option that Ahmad may have believed he had. If he stops, he does not know the intent of two people in civilian clothes without any identification showing that they are police. Imagine yourself there. Two guys, armed, jump out of a truck and demand that you stop right there. What would you do? Take a chance that they really mean you no harm? What evidence do you have of that? They are armed and making demands they have no right to make. Do you ignore them and jog by and wait to see if they shoot you in the back? 

You fight. You fight for the same reason the passengers on Flight 93 fought. You fight for the same reason that the people who tackled the shoe bomber fought. If you do nothing, you will die. If you do something, you will probably die. But at least you have a chance at life. Ten percent chance is better than no chance. And if I was approached by two yahoos armed and demanding that I do what they say, my instinct, like most of you, would be to fight. Granted my instincts have been trained, and Ahmad’s were not. But his actions make sense if you take a moment and look at it from his point of view. 

And most importantly, you stop thinking of the only indefensible position in this discussion. That the McMichael’s were valiant defenders totally justified by law Is absolutely unsupportable. By now, their attorney is figuring out he screwed up, and if he is still their attorney, then they are even dumber than I thought. That attorney should be disbarred. He certainly did not act in the best interests of his clients.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok, for most of us we have moved beyond the silly notion that the McMichael’s were valiant defenders of the neighborhood. There are still a few who refuse to consider they may be looking at this wrong. But they will never climb down off that hill, so it is useless to continue arguing with them.
> 
> So what is left to discuss. Ahmad’s final decision to attack the armed McMichael who was there committing Aggrivaded Assault.
> 
> ...


nice try,,,,


----------



## harmonica (May 11, 2020)

..I change my vote because of the AA video
...ok, with TMartin, it seems he was totally innocent and did nothing suspicious
..now--with AA, he *INITIATES* the problem

....no he didn't steal--but he did something that made it look like he might be stealing...it's the same as some stranger going into YOUR neighbor's garage and looking around....he wasn't walking THROUGH--he stopped and was looking around..he wasn't trespassing--it is more than fair to say he was looking for something to steal ..if he has a record, then it's undeniable
....so, the evil whites were NOT WRONG in going after him...I thought at first they had no reason....but they did.....should they have? probably not...follow, get a picture/etc

---SO---he causes a problem which would make someone call the police to chase after him--or good citizens....

.....it's NOT like blacks think where whites/white cops say    ''let's go get us a n****r''''  ......it's not like the whites immediately started shooting or beating AA up......like Rodney King, the cops tried non-physical methods FIRST.....
..definitely not murder and definitely race is not involved
..but blacks won't listen--all they care about is *RACE*
...my next post will deal how I got the cops called on me, and what I did


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



What thief?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


What kind of idiot runs into an ambush on purpose?

Then attacks the people supposedly springing your imaginary ambush?


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> It is a crime that only the owners of the property or their representatives can press charges for. In Georgia. The McMorons has no authority to press charges for the crime. They also had no legal authority to pursue or attempt to detain anyone.


Anyone can pursue anyone.


----------



## harmonica (May 11, 2020)

....I was making a pirate costume and painted a TOY sword to look real...I went over to my sister's house to show her...she was outside and I was waving the sword around ..I put the sword in my car to let it dry more
...a little later I went to my car, and a cop car pulled up...then a cop van, and another cop car....I'm thinking ''WTH????'''....
..the cop gets out of his car with hand on his pistol and says ''what's going on'''.....there was a pause----and then I realized and said ''O, this is a a toy sword'''....and so on and so on...everything remained calm--I did not get upset at the cops and go apeshit like the blacks do--for a harmless misunderstanding
points:
....I am WHITE---I did something not dumb--but something that could be seen as dangerous/etc---so the cops were called--not because of my RACE!!!
--AAbery did something that could be seen as stealing---so this* INITIATED* the problem....NOT his race
..he had no business there and either knew it or was too stupid to know it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


He was stealing from the house .. is that unreasonable to think? Why would you run


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They are so dummmb haha


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Cause he was a regular jogger.


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> What thief?


Aubrey. He was convicted of stealing a TV set from WalMart.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> Did you mean fact driven and smart, not driven by false media narratives and rage baits?


Haha, no, moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Aubrey. He was convicted of stealing a TV set from WalMart.


Do you get more jail time for that or for murder? I'm confused.


----------



## harmonica (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


....when I jog, I always go where I shouldn't--like construction areas--then I look around


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> here we have white extremists and gun cultists trashing the dead man and calling his killers very fine people. For god’s sake why trash the victim because right before his death he went into a building under construction for a few minutes
> And left taking noting.


Upon what do you base the use of the term _"white extremists"_, or the trem _"gun cultists" _ ?


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Do you get more jail time for that or for murder? I'm confused.


It shows.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Ha that’s The funniest thing I’ve heard all day haha


----------



## two_iron (May 11, 2020)

There's a show called _*Live PD*_ which shows a lot of jogging from the police.

Interesting show.... and a lot of laughs.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Upon what do you base the use of the term _"white extremists"_, or the trem _"gun cultists"_



YOU.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like these good old boys are screwed now!!









						Georgia Attorney General Names New Prosecutor In Ahmaud Arbery Case
					

Joyette Holmes is the first African American woman to serve as Cobb County, Ga., district attorney. She will be the fourth prosecutor to lead the Ahmaud Arbery case since he was killed in February.




					www.npr.org


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You said he was shot here?



Never. All the liars are on the white extremist side.,

I ve been saying he was shot “at”. Or a warning ( I don’t know if he was hit by the first shot)  I always said the shotgun was fired in front of the truck FIRST. It was not left if the double yellow line as MacTheKnife has been saying.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You said he was shot here?
> ...


No idea what your talking about


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> And most importantly, you stop thinking of the only indefensible position in this discussion. That the McMichael’s were valiant defenders totally justified by law Is absolutely unsupportable. By now, their attorney is figuring out he screwed up, and if he is still their attorney, then they are even dumber than I thought. That attorney should be disbarred. He certainly did not act in the best interests of his clients.



The McMichael’s were valiant defenders, totally justified by law.  Just because Punchbery went after them, is not their fault.  There's no way to tell how the trial of the McMichaels will come out, because the race factor is the crux of it, and we don't know who is going to be on the jury. 

Almost all of the similar cases have ended with the white or Hispanic defendant being acquitted, despite the loud yammerings of the black community's lunatic fringe.  Each situation could be politically different though.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



He makes no sense...he has managed to deceive himself with those drawings he has been spamming the board with....he must have gone to a lot  of  trouble to make up all that crap and does not have a clue people pay no attention to stuff like.

I would like for him to try and explain how the shooter could fire a shotgun at the black at such a  close distance and miss?   A blind man could hit someone at that distance with a  shotgun....and this whiteguy was very experienced with the weapon.

You fire a 12 gauge shotgun with buckshot at that distance you are not  only going to hit them you are going to kill them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > And most importantly, you stop thinking of the only indefensible position in this discussion. That the McMichael’s were valiant defenders totally justified by law Is absolutely unsupportable. By now, their attorney is figuring out he screwed up, and if he is still their attorney, then they are even dumber than I thought. That attorney should be disbarred. He certainly did not act in the best interests of his clients.
> ...



Excellent analysis.


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Never. All the liars are on the white extremist side.,
> 
> I ve been saying he was shot “at”. Or a warning ( I don’t know if he was hit by the first shot)  I always said the shotgun was fired in front of the truck FIRST. It was not left if the double yellow line as MacTheKnife has been saying.


What is _"extremist"_, and why do you keep talking about_ "white"_ ?  The McMichaels could easily have been black, and the same scenario might have unfolded. I don't recall the McMicheals ever saying anything about Punchbery being black.

And I already put that yellow line jibberish to rest a few posts ago.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


They are thirsty for blood,, these poor guys are getting Lynched. I hope justice is served in this case


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa .....they now have video of the black dude going to that house at night...what kind of nutcase would do that?  

We know he has a mental history...fhe former D.A. confrimed that.

Two other things the msm is trying to keep covered up.....the black dude took a pistol to a H.S. basketball...was convicted of that (a felony) and put on probation for 5 yrs.  and then he broke his probation by comitting theft.....yet nothing was done.....why not....the former D.A. suggested his mental history had something to do with it....I guess they figured a crazy guy in jail would be more trouble than it was worth....anyhow for whatever reason...he was not penalized and was out roaming aka running in the streets day and night apparantly....a real loon...and yet the msm is trying to make him out to be holier than the pope. hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Probably because he saw and heard the neighbor come out and call 911...he knew he was busted so he started running and then with his bad luck ran right in front of the house of a former police investigator who had dealt with him in the past and even more bad luck the former investigator recognized him.
All of this black dude's behavior bespeaks of someone with mental issues....a mental history as the former D.A. referred to when he was  talking about the black so called jogger.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I hope they can obtain a first rate defense team....they should  try and get those guys that defended Zimmerman...they were fantastic.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


They broke no laws and they are in jail, that’s worrisome enough.. where is there lawyer


----------



## beautress (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Some people wish it were an end to their means--getting wealthy from others to compensate for something no living person is liable for except the perpetrator of criminal mischief. It's a reverse racist issue and is based on irrationality that complaining will make something it is not so you can shake somebody else down.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Aubrey. He was convicted of stealing a TV set from WalMart.
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yeh, he was a regular 'jogger' he had jogging away from the police for a long time....at least since the night he tried to jog away after getting busted on a felony charge...injuring two police officers in the process.....yeh a real darlin of the media....need i say more?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ...so, the evil whites were NOT WRONG in going after him...I thought at first they had no reason....but they did.....should they have? probably not...follow, get a picture/etc



They were not only wrong they were breaking the law when they grabbed their guns and went after Arbery as they said to make a ‘citizens arrest,’

They had to witness a felony in person as it took place; not on tape.

The law is settled. If you still think they were not wrong to kill a man over a minute visit in an open structure.

Yes, they decided to kill him if he did not stop jogging at their command at gunpoint.

thats a far cry from your suggestion “follow get a picture. I agree with that, but my god How can you suggest that what we saw them do was not wrong.

They set up an illegal armed roadblock to stop a free non-dangerous citizen from jogging.

And they are not wrong you say? 

the young man stops for three minutes in an open construction site building and takes a look and he is wrong to the point that two men were right to chase him and shoot him if he did not do as he was told.
Why 

--AAbery did something that could be seen as stealing---m

The two white guts did somthing that gir them arrested for aggravated assault and murder  over nothing. That young man did. 

he was f$&6;Ing jogging in shorts and T-shirts.   and the white me  bring a shotgun to make him pull that  8 in Skilsaw out of his left back pocket.

Drive along side nicely with no fucking shotgun sticking out the window and ask What were you doing in there kid” and when he says “I dunno just looking around”  so smile and say “You probably should not go there - the owner is asshole ya know what I mean.you don’t to git yer self hurt.”

thats how real adults behave.

and say “ have a nice day” instead of spending the rest of your life in prison for shooting an unarmed young black man for not stopping to talk to you at gunpoint.

You think the kid was dumb?

my god what about those two ignorant dumbass shooters? they had the power to deescalate not the kid. they belong in prison now. they are Too ignorant and dangerous to be be free. Shooting an unarmed kid in shorts and tee shirt and running shoes.

I wouldn’t think anyone could be so deprived of conscience as to support the killers and trash the kid.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > What thief?
> ...



You are ignoring his felony conviction...taking a gun to school.....he got busted before he could shoot any kids and was put on 5 yrs. probation....why?   Black Privilege.....always a double-standard at play with black criminals....does anyone think a white guy who takes a gun to school....and injures two policeman trying to arrest him  will or would get probation?   Lets get real folks....call a spade a spade.


----------



## protectionist (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> They were not only wrong they were breaking the law when they grabbed their guns and went after Arbery as they said to make a ‘citizens arrest,’
> 
> They had to witness a felony in person as it took place; not on tape.
> 
> ...


Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.






​


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 11, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Texas has the Castle Law: 
If someone is breaking into your home you can shoot them.
If  someone is stealing your car you can shoot.
If someone is committing arson you can shoot them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It should be but the media has turned this into a white vs. black thing aka running headlings like white racists go hunting for negro to kill etc.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Any competent jury will see through all the media hoopla and decide the case based on the law....which means a not guilty verdict.


----------



## excalibur (May 11, 2020)

Penelope said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




No one was ambushed. He tried to take away a shotgun, never a good idea.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...so, the evil whites were NOT WRONG in going after him...I thought at first they had no reason....but they did.....should they have? probably not...follow, get a picture/etc
> ...


Your translator is on the fritz, Igor. PS: FUCK OFF, shill!


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Clearly false statement.

He was running from the apartment because multiple people had called the cops.

The jogger narrative is fake news. Media performing its "gentle giant" bullshit again.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 11, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Your translator is on the fritz, Igor. PS: FUCK OFF, shill!



You must be on the side of two of the dumbest white guys in a America with shotgun, a handgun and a Pickup truck

They very well could be going to prison for a long time for their aggravated assault and murder of young black man while he was jogging.

What did the young black man do the day they decided to use lethal force in order to
Citizen Arrest him? 

He walked into a building under construction and looked around. and then left.

You got their backs do ya?

what is it about ignorance that causes all this bubba bonding going on around here?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



A simple fact confirmed by a video....yet most of the democrats/liberals on here refuse to acknowledge that.  

Of course they are backed up by the msm who said the white dudes drove up to the black guy in their truck and got out and assaulted him.  

The whole liberal narrative on this subject is extremely fallacious.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Your translator is on the fritz, Igor. PS: FUCK OFF, shill!
> ...



After 66 pages, you still haven't figured out why two different people had called the cops, and why he was "jogging" away from the crime scene?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


As sure as the Sun rises you can always, always count on the msm to never tell the truth about these cases of black on white crime....they stick to their narrative no matter what...aka  blacks are always innocent victims....even if  they have a rap sheet as long as their arm by the time they get out of H.S.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Your translator is on the fritz, Igor. PS: FUCK OFF, shill!
> ...



People who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.....Irregardless.......

I asked you to explain how a experienced shooter can fire a shotgun at  someone 6ft away and miss....how is that possible?



Yet it is critical to your theory of what happened...if you cannot  explain that then you should realize your theory simply does not wash.

If you are black please do not respond...I do not like talking to blacks.

Anyhow, whilst I am here....why do you think the  black dude was walking around at night in that house under construction....multiple times as in more than once....you got any logical explanation for that? 

You do know there are videos of it....right?

also...just for the record you do know don't you the African-Americn was convicted of a felony...taking a gun to school.  Got 5 yrs probation and then violated the probation...yet nothing was done....can you explain that? 

Sounds like black privelege to me.hehheh

Also do you know the upstanding white citizens have never been arrested before  for anything and were associated with the police dept. for many years....sworn to protect their community...which they were doing on this day in question even though no longer with the police dept....still trying to help protect their community...yet you and your ilk want to demonize them for that.  Pathetic


----------



## two_iron (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

two_iron said:


>


Damn looks like he’s been break in a few times ..


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.

That verdict will come in time. Or it won't.

The fact of the matter is that the local DA had this case for two months and did dick. GBI and the US Attorney had it for two days and arrested the two and charged them with murder and aggravated assault. And, since Travis and Gregory McMichael acted together, _and _apparently had someone shooting video, conspiracy is a very distinct possibility.

These guys are _completely _fucked...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.
> 
> That verdict will come in time. Or it won't.
> 
> ...


What did they do wrong? Or against the law?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 11, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Your translator is on the fritz, Igor. PS: FUCK OFF, shill!
> ...


You fix your translator did ya, Igor?

Silly shill. America is not your country.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.
> ...


They very well may have been within the law in GA. I couldn't do that here, but laws vary from state to state.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.
> ...



According to the US Attorney and the GBI, they hunted down and murdered an unarmed man.

Now, before you go off on some ignorant, mindless rant about how Arbery escalated the situation and how Travis McMichael acted in self defense, you need to understand that people who actually make their living prosecuting these types of crimes say you're wrong...


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And not one time involved jogging. Robber, not jogger.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



What in the hell do you mean? Either it was self defense - in which case no laws were broken. Or it wasn't, in which case the ex-cop and investigator decided to shoot a person for the heck of it.

It does not look good for your case. Black man charging for cops gun... the media is getting lazy, the gentle giant story again...


----------



## tresbigdog (May 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Are you SERIOUS?  If Im jogging, I dont want to STOP and talk to anyone, Im JOGGING


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

tresbigdog said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Most of what he said is wrong. They were very much trying to arrest the person, one of the people was an ex-cop for decades. Further he was not jogging, he was running away from the crime scene which he had raided numerous times in the past.


----------



## tresbigdog (May 11, 2020)

thats not close to what I read.  He entered a construction site, looked around and continued on his jog.  Under Georgia law, entering an unsecured location is NOT a felony, and also under Georgia law, a citizens arrest can only be made when a felony is committed and witnessed by the person(s) making the citizens arrest.

If anything, the video showing him in the construction site further helps prove the two gunmen murdered him


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Norman said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



First of all they had drove up to the guy....never got out of the truck...told him to stop they needed to talk to him....he turned around and jogged the other way.  They had their weapons in the truck and never displayed them at this point.

Do you think that was an attempt to arrest....if so it was very lame-ass--looks to me like they just wanted to question him.  Especially as you mention and as we all know the father was a former cop....so he would know how to make an arrest.


So then they drove ahead of the guy and parked their truck....the father was in the bed of the truck...the son to the left and slightly in front of the truck.

The jogger sees them and keeps on jogging towards them....he jogs to the right to get around the truck and then quickly veers to the left to attack the son with the shotgun.

Now I do not know if there were words exchanged before the black attacked...if there were I have not heard what they were.

So....pray tell how were they trying to arrest him?...the father in the bed of the  truck and never got out...the son to the left and  front.....there was nothing to prevent the black from continuing to jog on down the road.  Certainly does not appear they were trying to arrest at that time or any other time

I am all ears...how were they trying to arrest the black dude?

If they were serious about arresting the guy why did they not stop at the first encounter get out of the truck with their guns and tell the guy he was under arrest.  All they did from what I have read was to tell him to stop they needed to talk to him.

What they were up to when they drove ahead of him and stopped is up for questioning.  Did they think that just because the Son was outside the truck with his shotgun and the father was in the bed of  the  truck with his pistol out that the black dude would see the guns and stop?  

Anyhow....i have not seen any evidence or heard any report that they were set up to arrest him when he got up to the truck...how did they even know he would approach the truck?  He could have run off in many different directions....I do think orginally they wanted to do a citizens arrest and the father is reported to have said they 'wanted' to do a citizens arrest.  Yet I see no evidence of them attempting to do an arrest. Just driving ahead of the  black dude, parking the truck and waiting does not cocnstitute an arrest.

Unless I see some evidence indicating they were going to arrest or  planned to arrest him...I think the most they were doing was to try and keep him in sight and perhaps slow him down til the police got there and they were on the way as they had called the police before they started on their venture.

I think for whatever reason they had decided not to so an arrest.


----------



## Norman (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...



Calling the cops... but they wanted to talk... makes no sense.

They were there to arrest the robber and bring him to justice. Patriots by the way...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

tresbigdog said:


> thats not close to what I read.  He entered a construction site, looked around and continued on his jog.  Under Georgia law, entering an unsecured location is NOT a felony, and also under Georgia law, a citizens arrest can only be made when a felony is committed and witnessed by the person(s) making the citizens arrest.
> 
> If anything, the video showing him in the construction site further helps prove the two gunmen murdered him



What utter nonsense......first of all no arrest was made, there was no  effort to even make an arrest....do you even know the definition of what an arrest actually is???

Next.....why would they want to kill him?  That is utterly pre-posterous....they had called the police already....no one that plans to  murder somone is going to call the police...that makes no sense whatsoever.

And as has been pointd out...even if they had conducted an illegal citizens arrest it is not relevant....as in that still would not give the  black dude any right to committ assault. 

You need to go back to clown school and come up with a better performance boyo.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Norman said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



So why didn't they arrest him?  Telling someone they need to talk is no attempt to arrest.....the father was a former cop ...as such he would have known how to arrest someone if that was what he wanted to do.

I think that was their intent when they took out but for some reason changed their mind.  Perhaps the father with all of his experience and knowing the law decided it was not a good idea but to wait for the cops whom they had summoned when they first took off to actually make the arrest....thus freeing him and his son from any charges of making a false arrest.


----------



## two_iron (May 12, 2020)




----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Agreed....the poster you are replying to is clueless....what the GBI is doing under and by the directions of the politicians in Atlanta is to conduct 'political theater' aka placate the blacks...to keep them from rioting, looting and burning etc.  Which they are always looking for an excuse to  do...ya know......great opportunity to go down and grab some toys and have fun....maybe even get on T.V.

What most have not heard about ...is the history of this black guy....a history of a felony conviction,  a history of theft and violating his  probation not even to mention his mental history.....the former D.A. mentioned that....when that comes out it should be very interesting.....also the new video of him visiting and trespassing into that home under construction in the dark of the night does not help the prosecution at all.

Then there is the video which clearly shows the black guy committing assault.

So I say even despite all the political pressure to lynch these guys....if they can get some decent legal representation and get a honest jury they will walk as they should....all they were doing was to try and protect their community.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> I was thinking of my Military Training. I was at Fort Leonard Wood and later at Fort Bragg when we rehearsed what we should do in a near and far ambush situation. A near ambush is within hand grenade range. When you are within hand grenade range of the enemy and are attacked, your only option is attack. If you stop, seek cover, or do anything else the enemy will certainly kill you. If you attack, they will probably kill you, but you have a chance, even if it is a slim one. Outside Hand Grenade range, you seek cover and return fire. There your odds are much improved seeking cover because the enemy can’t just toss a grenade out there and kill you.


But this was not a military situation in a war where you KNOW the enemy is trying to kill you.

In this case we have redneck idiots chasing down a guy who they thought stole some stuff, and had the jogger told them he had nothing and let them search him if they wanted to, he would still be alive today.

But there is not doubt in my mind that the jogger was innocent and the vigilantes over playing their hand by bringing guns. That is why we have things like tazers, mace and night sticks.

Still, it looks like manslaughter to me on the part of the son, and some kind of associate crime for the father.

This was not a deliberate lynching in my opinion, more of a tragic accident with knuckleheaded morons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> So I say even despite all the political pressure to lynch these guys....if they can get some decent legal representation and get a honest jury they will walk as they should....all they were doing was to try and protect their community.


With very much excessive force.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> He had no right to  attack anyone.  Case closed.


If a guy com3es at you pointing a gun, you are being attacked. How to respond is up to you, but when the moron came3 running up with a loaded shotgun to make a citizens arrest, he raised the level of confrontation.

This over reaction is going to get him into legal trouble as it should.

One cannot simply go running up to a stranger with a loaded gun and expect them to cooperate if you are not a uniformed policeman.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Just another thieving ******


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Two other things the msm is trying to keep covered up.....the black dude took a pistol to a H.S. basketball...was convicted of that (a felony) and put on probation for 5 yrs.  and then he broke his probation by comitting theft.....yet nothing was done.....why not....the former D.A. suggested his mental history had something to do with it....I guess they figured a crazy guy in jail would be more trouble than it was worth....anyhow for whatever reason...he was not penalized and was out roaming aka running in the streets day and night apparantly....a real loon...and yet the msm is trying to make him out to be holier than the pope. hehheh


Do we know if the two vigilantes knew this guy and his background?


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> In this case we have redneck idiots chasing down a guy who they thought stole some stuff, and had the jogger told them he had nothing and let them search him if they wanted to, he would still be alive today.



A few people have echoed this sentiment.  However, there's no way to actually know that if Arbery had complied with the men that they wouldn't have ended up killing him anyway.  I don't think they would have, but I'm not entirely sure what was going through their minds to get into this situation in the first place.  

In addition, from Arbery's perspective, it certainly might have seemed as though complying could lead to his death.  

I'm curious to see what might come of the investigation into the handling of the case that has been called for.  It is currently on the fourth prosecuting attorney, with the first two recusing themselves and the third saying he didn't have enough resources.  The DA that was just appointed to the case is actually the DA of my county.  Those first two prosecutors had the case for almost 2 months between them.  That's bad optics, at best.

One last thing (and sorry JimBowie, I know all of this wasn't directly related to your post).  Apparently Arbery was hit 3 times by shotgun shots.  I don't think that was yet brought up in the thread; apparently the autopsy report was just released by the GBI.









						Atlanta-area DA, 3rd outside prosecutor, to take Arbery case
					

SAVANNAH, Ga. (AP) — Georgia's attorney general appointed a black district attorney from the Atlanta area Monday to take over the case of a white father and son charged with killing a black man, making her the third outside prosecutor in a slaying that's prompted a national outcry over...




					apnews.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 12, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> However, there's no way to actually know that if Arbery had complied with the men that they wouldn't have ended up killing him anyway.  I don't think they would have, but I'm not entirely sure what was going through their minds to get into this situation in the first place.



I seriously doubt that these men intended to kill the guy, but just to make a citizens arrest.  One of their friends was videoing the whole thing on their phone, so I doubt there was illicit intent, just to make the arrest.



Montrovant said:


> In addition, from Arbery's perspective, it certainly might have seemed as though complying could lead to his death.



True, but I dont see how wrestling a shotgun away is better odds than complying.  Maybe the guy thought he would go to jail for some reason, or he has been watching too much CNN?



Montrovant said:


> I'm curious to see what might come of the investigation into the handling of the case that has been called for.  It is currently on the fourth prosecuting attorney, with the first two recusing themselves and the third saying he didn't have enough resources.  The DA that was just appointed to the case is actually the DA of my county.  Those first two prosecutors had the case for almost 2 months between them.  That's bad optics, at best.



Yeah, I dont think anyone wants to touch this thing with a ten foot poll. You either get the lefties mad at you  for failing or most of the cops mad for success.



Montrovant said:


> One last thing (and sorry JimBowie, I know all of this wasn't directly related to your post).  Apparently Arbery was hit 3 times by shotgun shots.  I don't think that was yet brought up in the thread; apparently the autopsy report was just released by the GBI.



Yep, saw that. Apparently the vigilante son was wrestling around with his finger on the trigger for a bit.


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...so, the evil whites were NOT WRONG in going after him...I thought at first they had no reason....but they did.....should they have? probably not...follow, get a picture/etc
> ...


..AA was very dumb---going INTO a structure--WTF FOR!!!!??????-to STEAL or steal later 
I wouldn’t think anyone could be so deprived of conscience as to support a criminal and trash law and order


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Haven’t heard. We hear little else. From a conviction years ago to photoshopped pics of boots on his feet we hear nothing but excuses. Here is the problem. It does not matter about the conviction years ago.

Seriously it does not matter. I know you are twitching in fury now and have already hit the reply button. But for the more reasonable and less race driven let me explain.

It does not matter. First it was years ago and he was not at a basketball game. We know he was convicted years ago. But it was years ago. Whatever had happened he had dealt with it and moved on.

Which is what I love about the racist retards on this site. If a white cop was caught lying they will pound the table and swear he was only caught once. If a black committed a crime during the Roosevelt Administration and nothing since they will jump up and down on the soapbox until it is nothing but splinters shouting that the black was never caught all the other times since they are all rapists and murderers lusting after the racists inflate a date.

So no. It does not matter. It would certainly apply if he had been caught and convicted for say burglary. Which he was not. He had not committed burglary. Of course the racists would convict him even if no burglary had been committed in a decade because the Black wanted to. He will if you turn your back on him for a moment.

My favorite is posting pictures from the surveillance cameras taken at night to complain the black guy had taken his shirt off and hung around all night. Instead of realizing it proved he ran through the neighborhood many times before. But they can not point to a rash of burglaries that Ahmad or anyone actually committed.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> I asked you to explain how a experienced shooter can fire a shotgun at someone 6ft away and miss....how is that possible?



I mentioned it several times. He might have fired into the air. He may have accidentally shot into the ground, You see, the truth is we don’t know what happened in front of the truck.

But you keep saying that you know what happened in front of the truck because you dont care about reality. You had to trash the victim, make it his fault that he was being asaulted by two men with guns, and a truck. it has to be the black kids fault.

So you positioned the shotgunner where he is the good guy, meaning no harm to the black guy, If only black men were as smart and civil as the white guy, he wouid stop and chat, or just jog by paying no attention to the White guy with the shotgun way over there on the left side of the road, beyond the double yellow line.

But of course in your reality the black guy is not reasonable, so he jogs past the front of the truck, clear sailing ahead. just keep on going, got by anothe road block.Maybe they leave me alone.

OH Hell no, I’m gonna turn hard Left and assault the fine upstanding cracker way over there on the other side of the road, minding his own business, and steal his shotgun and shoot him with it, cuz that’s what we black Violent criminals do.

So he did and now he is dead.

But the cracker didn’t stay on the other side of the road did he? Your reality vanishes when the video is slowed down.

The black kid was not getting past the cracker with a shotgun this time.

The video played slow motion shows the cracker moved to block his victim’s path and he fired his weapon.

It was the  jogger who reacted in self defense to try to disarm his assailant who just fired a shot at very close range on the right side of the road across the double yellow line.


----------



## citygator (May 12, 2020)

For kicks and giggles I went into this house on my jogging route in NC. Guess what?  No one shot me. They didn’t question me standing in the street taking this pic either. You can obviously guess my skin color.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I have been talking about the law. And in Georgia the ones breaking the law most severely even before the shots were fired was the McMichaels.

He had not committed a burglary. There was nothing at the construction site small enough to carry with him while wearing shorts and a t shirt concealed. Ok. He might had had half a dozen nails. But that is literally the limit. And odds are heavily against him stealing anything.

There had not been a burglary since Christmas in the neighborhood. So there was no current crime wave or even recent, say within the last two months, that justified going out armed to hunt down the possible suspects.

Finally. They did not know the owners of the property. The owners have said they never talked to the McMichaels. There was no way for the McMichaels to know who this guy was. He might have been the owner, or a relative, or friend and was authorized to be there.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Actually it was ruled a justified homicide previous to the black woman that has taking over the case. So the black woman had the two guys arrested because of racism.. they will be released as the dumb bitch goes through the case and realizes everything they did was within the law. They might try to get manslaughter and if that’s the case will be released extremely soon with almost no bail


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

citygator said:


> For kicks and giggles I went into this house on my jogging route in NC. Guess what?  No one shot me. They didn’t question me standing in the street taking this pic either. You can obviously guess my skin color.
> View attachment 335079


Where is the picture of the inside time stamp it, stay in for 5 mins, the walk in and out lol haha


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The McMichaels committed no crime whatsoever.  The shooting was obvious self-defense, and the only crime was Punchbery punching Travis.  This whole fiasco is a result of the small % of the black community's lunatic fringe that jumps out of their chair, whenever something is done to a black person by a white person, without even bothering to examine the facts.

Listen all you leftist, loose-lipped, black ass-kissers, because this tutoring is going to you free of charge.  This whole scenario could just as easily have been where all the participants were black. If they had been, there would be no outcry from the nutjobs in the black community or its white suck-ups.  The whole thing is anti-white racism gone amuk.    Now we hve the DOJ talking about classifying this as a hate crime.  Wow.  This is getting nuttier with each passing day.

Did the McMichaels ever say one word (like a slur) against Arbery, alluding to his race ?  Not hardly. If they would have, we would all have heard about it loud and clear.  Did they make any racist gestures > None. So why and how does this get to be talked abut as a hate crime ?  If Trump or his people in the DOJ are pandering here to the black crazies, for 2020 election purposes, that would be sad indeed.

LAstly, I'm posting first thing in the morning, and haven't yet checked through the thread to see if NoFooledByW has answered my questions about his use of the term_ "white extremists".  _For one thing, I'm not 100%_ "white",_ and maybe neither are some of the other McMichael supporters in this thread.  The only thing I see as "extremist" is NFBW's wild use of the word "extremist", and his racist tendency to talk about "white", while not knowing exactly who he's even talking to, or why he's even mentioning it.

This whole thing has gotten way out of hand, and it is entirely going in the direction of appeasement of a small minority of rabble rousing EXTREMISTS, in the black community, for really no good reason whatsoever.  Probably most of the blacks in Brunswick, GA, see the McMicheals as just helpful guys looking to stop burglaries. Those black people don't want their homes burglarized any more than anybody else, and I doubt they care if the burglars are black or white.  They would probably be just as quick to turn them over to the police as anybody else.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

citygator said:


> For kicks and giggles I went into this house on my jogging route in NC. Guess what?  No one shot me. They didn’t question me standing in the street taking this pic either. You can obviously guess my skin color.
> View attachment 335079


If it were my house, I would have questioned you, and it would have been with a gun in my pocket.  And I don't think you would have been giggling.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Ok, it’s time to bring this thing full circle. Let’s begin shall we? First, there is something that I realized is not part of the discussion, and since the Racist dolts are focused on the history of AA, let’s get started with the real history. 

Glynn County is notorious in Georgia for sweeping police crimes under the rug. In the past they cleared a cop in shooting an unarmed woman after a slow speed police chase, only to have that cop later murder his estranged wife. So obviously he wasn’t the man of character that everyone said he was. But wait, there is more. Later a Chief of Police was hired, and then after he tried to clean up the department, was charged with a crime, because nobody is supposed to move the rug and see what is underneath. 

So the history in Glynn County is at best cringeworthy. But does that play out here? Well the National Association Of District Attorneys and Prosecutors says yes. US district attorneys group slams recused prosecutor in Ahmaud Arbery case

The group that represents some 5,500 prosecutors across the nation says that the Prosecutor, the second one, who issued the orders not to arrest McMichaels after he had decided to recuse himself was not only wrong to issue the orders, but unprofessional. Now, how bad do you have to be to have the group that represents you say you screwed the pooch royally? 

Next. Let’s get to the event itself. McMichaels said to the police that he and his son pulled up next to Ahmad and tried to talk to him when they were attacked. The Video shows that this is a lie. The McMichaels defenders will say that it was just a minor mistake that does not change the fact that he was trying to affect a Perfectly Legal Citizens arrest. But, it does change the narrative doesn’t it? If that was untrue, what else could be? Of course, a thorough investigation would mean that you examine every statement and see if it is consistent with the facts. Something neither the Glynn County or any of the local Prosecutors wanted to do. 









						The shooting of Ahmaud Arbery
					

Citizen's arrest?




					hotair.com
				




Now, Glynn County’s political arm, the County Commissioners are saying that police wanted to arrest McMichaels early on, but were prevented from doing so by the Prosecutors who issued orders and then backed away washing their hands of the matter. 









						The Ahmaud Arbery case looks even worse after reading the DA's explanation for not filing charges
					

Who started it?




					hotair.com
				












						Finger-pointing begins in Ahmaud Arbery case
					

Glynn County politicians, police go at it.




					hotair.com
				




Now, those of you who don’t know, Hot Air was started by Michelle Malkin, Conservative pundit and author. It was later sold and a bunch of other Conservative Pundits were brought in to write the conservative point of view. So the Conservative Pundits of Hot Air, all say that this stinks to high heaven. 

How the hell does anyone still think the McMichaels are totally innocent and are being railroaded? 

To summarize. We have a notoriously corrupt DA’s office who has a long history of sweeping things under the rug because that is just how things are done down here, trying to sweep this under the rug. Unfortunately like the cartoon, the Rug is no longer large enough to sufficiently hide it from sight. 

And that is why this keeps getting passed from Prosecutor to Prosecutor. Because nobody wants to be the one to pull the rug back exposing God alone knows what. 

It isn’t racism. If Ahmad had been Arnold and been white, nobody would have followed him, and if the McMichaels had pursued and shot him in exactly the same circumstances, this would still be a crime. It might not have the same national attention, this has all the traits that make it juicy. DA’s office with history of corruption and bias, good old boy network exposed to the light of day. Rednecks and pick up trucks and guns. The only thing missing was a Hillary for prison 2016 bumper sticker to make it the perfect news story. 

But even when every legal expert who looks at this case comes back and says the McMichaels committed crimes, the Racists are running around swearing it is all political. The National DA’s association just chastised one of the folks they represent, and that is astonishing. I mean think about that. How egregious does your behavior have to be to get your own professional group to come down on you for misconduct? Especially when they have to know that it would give more evidence to any effort to Disbar, or end the careers of lawyers entirely for the rest of their lives? 

The alternative is that literally everyone is wrong and thinking only politically, and are afraid of the racial backlash. In Glynn County Georgia. Seriously? 

When the G-8 Summit was held near Savannah under W, a bunch of protesters headed down the highway, walking down the road, in the middle of summer, to go and protest. It was about twenty miles to the meeting place. The Cops did not do a thing to stop them. The cops knew what every Georgian already knew. There was no way folks carrying no damned water or anything to drink were going to walk 20 miles in Georgia’s heat on blacktop road. Sure enough, a handful of miles later, they all sat down to wait to be arrested and transported by air conditioned bus to the jail to be processed. 

The big worry was not that they would reach the summit location. The big worry was that they would die from heat exhaustion before they reached the halfway point, which is why paramedics were following along watching and waiting. 

The idiots were arrested for walking down the road and blocking traffic, fined and sent home. What it shows is that in the summer in Georgia, there is not going to be a lot of protesting. And any there is, isn’t going to last long. It’s just too damned hot. And if they are carrying enough fluids to keep hydrated, then they are not going to be doing much else.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



What about reports that the Police thought they had enough evidence to arrest them, and were prevented by the DA from doing so? How does that fit in with your everyone knows narrative?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok, it’s time to bring this thing full circle. Let’s begin shall we? First, there is something that I realized is not part of the discussion, and since the Racist dolts are focused on the history of AA, let’s get started with the real history.
> 
> Glynn County is notorious in Georgia for sweeping police crimes under the rug. In the past they cleared a cop in shooting an unarmed woman after a slow speed police chase, only to have that cop later murder his estranged wife. So obviously he wasn’t the man of character that everyone said he was. But wait, there is more. Later a Chief of Police was hired, and then after he tried to clean up the department, was charged with a crime, because nobody is supposed to move the rug and see what is underneath.
> 
> ...


Your post is extremely racist you want these men in jail because they are white and defend them selves


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it’s time to bring this thing full circle. Let’s begin shall we? First, there is something that I realized is not part of the discussion, and since the Racist dolts are focused on the history of AA, let’s get started with the real history.
> ...



Nope. I think they committed a crime. So do the police according to the statement of the Glynn County Commissioners.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> What about reports that the Police thought they had enough evidence to arrest them, and were prevented by the DA from doing so? How does that fit in with your everyone knows narrative?


Everyone knows what ? I don't know what you're talking about .


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Nope. I think they committed a crime. So do the police according to the statement of the Glynn County Commissioners.


You know damn well that police merely do what their supervisors (politicians) tell them to. Same as cops who allow traffic blocking, attacking protestors and Trump rallygoers, rtc

Whole thing is political up to its ears, with spineless, politician cowards bending to the whims of the black lunatic fringe,  Ho hum.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Agreed....the poster you are replying to is clueless....what the GBI is doing under and by the directions of the politicians in Atlanta is to conduct 'political theater' aka placate the blacks...to keep them from rioting, looting and burning etc.  Which they are always looking for an excuse to  do...ya know......great opportunity to go down and grab some toys and have fun....maybe even get on T.V.
> 
> What most have not heard about ...is the history of this black guy....a history of a felony conviction,  a history of theft and violating his  probation not even to mention his mental history.....the former D.A. mentioned that....when that comes out it should be very interesting.....also the new video of him visiting and trespassing into that home under construction in the dark of the night does not help the prosecution at all.
> 
> ...



I could give a fuck if you think I'm clueless. The fact of the matter is that state authorities, and not the "good ol' boys" network has this case and has moved forward with it.

Your racism does nothing to negate the facts of the case, which are more importantly characterized by the authorities than by you...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


It was ruled justifiable homicide by a previous DA.. And according to everything on the video these guys did nothing wrong that was against the law .. can you name one thing they did to Break the law?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed....the poster you are replying to is clueless....what the GBI is doing under and by the directions of the politicians in Atlanta is to conduct 'political theater' aka placate the blacks...to keep them from rioting, looting and burning etc.  Which they are always looking for an excuse to  do...ya know......great opportunity to go down and grab some toys and have fun....maybe even get on T.V.
> ...


But what law did they break? And if you can’t name one then why do you hate these guys?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


they are not intelligent


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


they carried a gun.  that's been there nonsense since the first post by one of them.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They are so emotional that a white guy defended himself from a black guy it’s like we’re not supposed to we’re just supposed to die lol


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)




----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok, it’s time to bring this thing full circle. Let’s begin shall we? First, there is something that I realized is not part of the discussion, and since the Racist dolts are focused on the history of AA, let’s get started with the real history.
> 
> Glynn County is notorious in Georgia for sweeping police crimes under the rug. In the past they cleared a cop in shooting an unarmed woman after a slow speed police chase, only to have that cop later murder his estranged wife. So obviously he wasn’t the man of character that everyone said he was. But wait, there is more. Later a Chief of Police was hired, and then after he tried to clean up the department, was charged with a crime, because nobody is supposed to move the rug and see what is underneath.
> 
> ...


Dude, when you say an "Association" just chastised, that could be ONE PERSON talking, Or 5 .  Or 8. Meaningless any way you turn it.

Yeah, seriously. In ANY county in Georgia, or ANY county anywhere in America.  One thing is sure, There will be liberals, and some conservatives, who will suck-up to any lunatic fringe capable of causing you to lose 100 or more VOTES.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes. Two. First they did not legally have justification to stop Ahmad. Under Georgia law you must have first hand knowledge of a crime. The McMorons did not. They made a false statement to police claiming they pulled up alongside Ahmad. They did not. Two felonies. And we have not even gotten to the shooting.


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2020)

He was ambushed and shot 3 times for nothing, while out jogging.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Under Georgia law you must have first hand knowledge of a crime


You can see the truck leaving mins after AA is running, do you think they are mind readers?  

and how did they get in front of him if they weren’t beside him?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Well, they're being charged with murder and aggravated assault, so I'll go ahead and guess that you don't exactly need to be F. Lee Bailey to discern that they're suspected of breaking laws pertinent to those charges.

As for hating them, they're typical south Georgia, cowardly redneck racists. That's how I see them. They chased down an unarmed man and they killed him. I'm sure you view them as heroes, but I find nothing to admire.

In my mind, there's not a single thing which can justify what they did. Nothing. He did not threaten them an iota, and _they _went after _him_. The two of them bear 100% of the responsibility for Arbery's death. They should be held accountable for it and justice should be overwhelmingly severe.

I would like to think that, if and when they're convicted, they will be executed. They've earned that...


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> He was ambushed and shot 3 times for nothing, while out jogging.


buy a dictionary you dumb twit,,,,


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> YOU.


I'm not 100% white, I'm half Hispanic, and speak Spanish desde mil novacientos cinquente y nueve.

Now what makes you think I'm "extremist" ?

Lastly, *I will call YOU extremist*, for calling me extremist, for no reason at all.  You are just another part of the black lunatic fringe, going race crazy, over really nothing racial.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> He was ambushed and shot 3 times for nothing, while out jogging.


How do you run toward a ambush? Lol


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He was ambushed and shot 3 times for nothing, while out jogging.
> ...



Well, I don't want to overstate the obvious, but you really can't ambush someone who's running away from you...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


*it’s not murder they were on the phone with the cops you need to be premeditated to be murder, they were calling for help. You’re too emotional to discuss this you literally think black men should be allowed to attack white man you’re crazy*


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He was ambushed and shot 3 times for nothing, while out jogging.
> ...


 
Learn proper punctuation and proper use of capitalization...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Murder does not need to be premeditated.

If you're uneducated about that most simple fact, then there's little reason to believe that you're intelligent enough for me to waste time conversing with you...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Umm GA law.. and the video shows self defense, you can’t run at me when I’m holding a gun thinking I’m just going to let you take it to shot me lol


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It is hard to believe that a seemingly intelligent person could post something as purely IDIOTIC as what you just did.

1.  You are claiming the McMicheals committed murder and aggravated assault, but just like everyone else in this thread, you don't present a shred of evidence to support that.

2.  You made a ridiculous and bigoted comment toward millions of people of half of an entire state.

3.  You used a racial slur (redneck).

4.  Unarmed means nothing.  This wasn't a duel.

5.  Not only did Punchbery threaten them, he ATTACKED them with his fists.

6.  Killing somebody is both moral and legal, when done in self-defense, as this was.

7.  They went after him as a suspect in burglaries. Something which is commendable.

8.  They bear NO responsibility for Arbery's death.  

9.  To say the McMichaels should be executed, puts you equivalent to a murderer.

10.  If you going to post in this forum, you're gong to need to get things right, and not post a pile of utter nonsense.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well, you're stupid, so you won't understand this, but they cannot legitimately claim self defense because they initiated the entire incident, and then they escalated the incident when Travis McMichael got out of the truck with a loaded shotgun.

That's not my interpretation. That's the interpretation of the Georgia Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Attorney's office.

They could've handled this in a perfectly lawful manner. They chose not to do that...


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


fuck off,,,,


----------



## colfax_m (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


McMichael’s threatened Arbery first. You don’t get to claim self defense when you’re the instigator.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


The initiated a citizens arrest which under Georgia law they were allowed to do


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa .....they now have video of the black dude going to that house at night...what kind of nutcase would do that?
> 
> We know he has a mental history...fhe former D.A. confrimed that.
> 
> Two other things the msm is trying to keep covered up.....the black dude took a pistol to a H.S. basketball...was convicted of that (a felony) and put on probation for 5 yrs.  and then he broke his probation by comitting theft.....yet nothing was done.....why not....the former D.A. suggested his mental history had something to do with it....I guess they figured a crazy guy in jail would be more trouble than it was worth....anyhow for whatever reason...he was not penalized and was out roaming aka running in the streets day and night apparantly....a real loon...and yet the msm is trying to make him out to be holier than the pope. hehheh


He wasn't penalized because the penalizers worried about losing votes + possible unrest (even rioting to some extent) in the black community.  This is what our society has descended to.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> McMichael’s threatened Arbery first. You don’t get to claim self defense when you’re the instigator.


You don't have a shred of evidence to support that babbling poppycock.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa .....they now have video of the black dude going to that house at night...what kind of nutcase would do that?
> ...


They are giving into mob rule


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> > 1.  You are claiming the McMicheals committed murder and aggravated assault, but just like everyone else in this thread, you don't present a shred of evidence to support that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colfax_m (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael’s threatened Arbery first. You don’t get to claim self defense when you’re the instigator.
> ...



Sure I do. I have the statement from McMichael himself. Chasing down someone, screaming at them to stop, brandishing weapons is threatening behavior by any reasonable person.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael’s threatened Arbery first. You don’t get to claim self defense when you’re the instigator.
> ...



Georgia state authorities say you're wrong...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, you're stupid, so you won't understand this, but they cannot legitimately claim self defense because they initiated the entire incident, and then they escalated the incident when Travis McMichael got out of the truck with a loaded shotgun.
> 
> That's not my interpretation. That's the interpretation of the Georgia Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Attorney's office.
> 
> They could've handled this in a perfectly lawful manner. They chose not to do that...


Doesn't matter who initiated what.  What matters is Arbery attacked McMicheal and was shot in response. Pure self-defense 100%.

And that IS my interpretation, not that of some hack politicians sucking up to a blac lunatic fringe for votes, and begging them to not riot.

PS - you offered no proof/source/link for you claims about the Georgia Bureau of Investigation and the U.S. Attorney's office.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, they weren't. A citizen's arrest can only be made when a misdemeanor or felony is committed in the presence of the person attempting to make the arrest.

That's not what happened here.

There's no valid claim to either a citizen's arrest or self defense...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Georgia state authorities say you're wrong...


1.  you offer no evidence/source/link

2.  Simply saying a politician says something is a JOKE.  Many of them are under the influence/duress/intimidation/coercion  of the black crazies.


----------



## colfax_m (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Doesn't matter who initiated what.


It matters a GREAT deal.

Initiating the confrontation means you cannot claim self defense by Georgia law.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you're stupid, so you won't understand this, but they cannot legitimately claim self defense because they initiated the entire incident, and then they escalated the incident when Travis McMichael got out of the truck with a loaded shotgun.
> ...



Well, unless you're tapped to be one of the attorneys associated with this case, your "interpretation" means dick. It's nothing. It's meaningless...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, they weren't. A citizen's arrest can only be made when a misdemeanor or felony is committed in the presence of the person attempting to make the arrest.
> 
> That's not what happened here.
> 
> There's no valid claim to either a citizen's arrest or self defense...


1.  So you can prove that the McMichaels did not witness Arbery committing crime ?

2.  Of course there was self-defense.  Proven on video.  McMicheal fired the lethal shot after and while Punchbery was punching him.  All on video. 100% conclusive.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > No, they weren't. A citizen's arrest can only be made when a misdemeanor or felony is committed in the presence of the person attempting to make the arrest.
> ...


*All they needed was firsthand probable cause. That could be a neighbor saying The burglary suspect is running! *


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And I believe that was written by one of those individuals who had to recuse himself because of a prior professional relationship with the elder McMichael.

That notwithstanding, OCGA 17-4-60 clearly demonstrates that the younger McMichael, the guy who killed Arbery, could not effect a citizen's arrest. No crime occurred in his presence and he did not have first hand knowledge of Arbery committing any crime.

I know you hate facts, but those are facts...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, unless you're tapped to be one of the attorneys associated with this case, your "interpretation" means dick. It's nothing. It's meaningless...


It's not meaningless in this forum.  Here, everyone's interpretation is meaningful. That's what we do - present our interpretations of things + facts.  If you can't understand that, you don't belong here.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



It's mind-boggling to believe you're allowed unfettered access to the internet.

Someone tell them that a burglary suspect is running is not first hand knowledge.

Please, be smarter...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> No crime occurred in his presence and he did not have first hand knowledge of Arbery committing any crime.
> 
> I know you hate facts, but those are facts...


Those are NOT facts. They are bullshit, as the video clearly shows. What do you think repeatedly punching someone in the face is ?  A birthday party dance ?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unless you're tapped to be one of the attorneys associated with this case, your "interpretation" means dick. It's nothing. It's meaningless...
> ...



What I understand is that idiots like you fill their diapers at any hint of rational thought. An interpretation is stupid if there are facts, such as in this one, which demonstrate otherwise.

To say this is a clear case of self-defense is stupid, and you're stupid for taking that position. If this was clearly a case of self defense, Travis and Gregory wouldn't be sitting in a jail cell with no bond.

With regards to the case, your interpretation _is _meaningless. It's interesting, though, that you'd rather not discuss the actual case, and what's transpiring withing it, in lieu of just whining when your vajayjay gets hurt...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Watching the Suspect run from a house that doesn’t belong to him his first hand knowledge


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yes it is


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > No crime occurred in his presence and he did not have first hand knowledge of Arbery committing any crime.
> ...



My God, you're stupid.

The citizen's arrest was attempted before the physical altercation between Arbery and Travis McMichael. As Travis McMichael had no direct knowledge that Arbery had committed any crime, and no crime was committed by Arbery in his presence, his attempt to effect a citizen's arrest was not lawful.

This is not my opinion. This is the law...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It's first hand knowledge that someone is running down the street, not that any crime was committed. Travis McMichael didn't see him breaking into a house, or exiting the house. 

I see people running down my street all the time. Should I chase them down and kill them if one of the houses on my street was broken into?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You do understand what "first hand" knowledge means, right?

"First hand" is you see the person actually do it. If someone tells you someone did it, that's "second hand" knowledge.

You're seriously the dumbest motherfucker on the internet, aren't you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Now what makes you think I'm "extremist" ?



Your skin color has nothing to do with it. What you write comes from within. I go by what you write.

You just wrote, after I pointed out to you directly and factually with stopped video screenshots that show the shooter crossed the double yellow line and fired the first shot in what had to be in close proximity to the victim when the gun went off. In other words the shooter moved toward the jogger first in what I would call an assault, since he fired the shotgun at some point while attacking. What you see in the video left of the centerline is the jogger punching the shooter and trying to stop the shooter from pointing the shotgun at him before the SECOND SHOT.

You are continuing to eliminate “one second” of events to promote your white extremist position that AA ran across the centerlne to attack the shooter who was standing that far back and out of AA’s way and during the visible scuffle the first shot was fired. It was the second shot not the first.,

AA did not move to the shotgun - the shotgun moved to him and was fired. Perhaps close enough that AA could have grabbed the barrel of the gun since it was right in his face as he came around the truck trying to avoid his assailant. 


But you stick to the white extremist position as if the facts mean nothing to you.



protectionist said:


> At the same time, I DO have facts proven by video, that Arbery DID attack McMichael, and that McMichael certainly DID shoot in self-defense. To claim otherwise, is lying idiocy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Travis McMichael didn't see Arbery exit the house, so he doesn't have first hand knowledge...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

As this continues to be nothing but a redneck, racist circle-jerk, I'm going to bow out of the conversation until there are developments in the case, as opposed to reading the borderline illiterate rantings of racists...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


How do you know he didn’t see it?


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> What I understand is that idiots like you fill their diapers at any hint of rational thought. An interpretation is stupid if there are facts, such as in this one, which demonstrate otherwise.
> 
> To say this is a clear case of self-defense is stupid, and you're stupid for taking that position. If this was clearly a case of self defense, Travis and Gregory wouldn't be sitting in a jail cell with no bond.
> 
> With regards to the case, your interpretation _is _meaningless. It's interesting, though, that you'd rather not discuss the actual case, and what's transpiring withing it, in lieu of just whining when your vajayjay gets hurt...


But YOU DON'T HAVE any fact to demonstrate otherwise. You have no fact to demonstrate that Arbery did not attack McMichael, or that McMichal did not shoot in self-defense.

At the same time, I DO have facts proven by video, that Arbery DID attack McMichael, and that McMichael certainly DID shoot in self-defense. To claim otherwise, is lying idiocy.

HA HA. You display more stupidity by this >> _" If this was clearly a case of self defense, Travis and Gregory wouldn't be sitting in a jail cell with no bond."_

You dumb cluck, they're in jail because of (votes/rioting) POLITICS, as I have posted 2 dozen times in this forum, including within the past hour. Get a brain.

And I have BEEN discussing the actual case, including posting video, since long before you got here with your worthless, suck-up babbling.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How do you know he didn’t see it?


Ha ha ha. I was going to ask him that too, but I got distracted. 

Maybe he'll tell you that the Georgia authorities said so.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What I understand is that idiots like you fill their diapers at any hint of rational thought. An interpretation is stupid if there are facts, such as in this one, which demonstrate otherwise.
> ...



hehheh   nice put-down....the stupidity presented by the guy you replied to is so represenative of the whole fallacious plot fabricated by the media....quite nauseating.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> As this continues to be nothing but a redneck, racist circle-jerk, I'm going to bow out of the conversation until there are developments in the case, as opposed to reading the borderline illiterate rantings of racists...


In the same post that you accuse other posters of being_ "racists"_, you 100% confirm yourself as a racist, by using a racist slur (_"redneck"_)  

Dude, you are stupid.

Yeah you better bow out. Before you make any more of an ass out of yourself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > As this continues to be nothing but a redneck, racist circle-jerk, I'm going to bow out of the conversation until there are developments in the case, as opposed to reading the borderline illiterate rantings of racists...
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Nope. It does not need to be premeditated to be Murder in Georgia.









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 5 - CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON ::  ARTICLE 1 - HOMICIDE ::  § 16-5-1 - Murder; felony murder
					






					law.justia.com
				



(c) A person also commits the offense of murder when, in the commission of a felony, he causes the death of another human being irrespective of malice.

 Now how is it you are so certain of so many things that are not true? So does it need to be premeditated to be Murder?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That is not what Georgia Law says.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Do you want to make a legal citizen arrest a felony? Was carrying  a gun I felony?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I posted link after link. I posted the link to the aggravated assault statute. I posted the link to citizens arrest. This morning I posted links that showed even the attempt given the circumstances to perform a citizens arrest was illegal. I posted where they had lied to the cops.

The problem is not that those who disagree with you are not posting links. It is that you refuse to believe those posts because you do not want it to be true.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Hey dumbo do you even know what an arrest is?  So how was the attempted arrest made?   

Do you think two fellows with weapons and one being a former policeman who knows exactly how to make an arrest could not  have arrested the black criminal if  they had wanted to?   Get real....try and use some logic and commonsense instead of coming on here parroting the lying media who have manufactured this episode ....essentialy race baiting.  

Trying to create even more division and animosity betwinxt blacks and whites....using such inflammatory rhetoric as.......racist whites go hunting for blacks to kill.....straight out of hollywood....the kind of headlines the National Enquirer has used for decades.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Outstanding commentary.....just what this case needs......the truth.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

I know I said I was going to bow out for the time being, but this is just too precious a nugget of unqualified stupidity to pass up:



protectionist said:


> But YOU DON'T HAVE any fact to demonstrate otherwise. You have no fact to demonstrate that Arbery did not attack McMichael, or that Mcmichal di not shoot in self-defense.
> 
> At the same time, I DO have facts proven by video, that Arbery DID attack McMichael, and that McMichael certainly DID shoot in self-defense. To claim otherwise, is lying idiocy.
> 
> ...



Hey, dipshit, I'm not offering my opinion, nor am I offering an interpretation of the facts. I'm simply telling you, despite you being too fucking stupid to comprehend it, what the state of the case actually is as viewed by the state of Georgia.

They can't claim self defense. They can't claim it because they initiated the chase, and they can't claim it because Travis McMichael thought it would be a good idea to exit the truck with a loaded shotgun. He gave up his right to claim self defense when he did that. That's not me saying that, that's the law saying that, as evidenced by the fact that McMichael is in jail.

Your repeated bitching that they're in jail as being nothing but political is stupid. He killed an unarmed man. Jail is an appropriate place for him to be...


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> I posted link after link. I posted the link to the aggravated assault statute. I posted the link to citizens arrest. This morning I posted links that showed even the attempt given the circumstances to perform a citizens arrest was illegal. I posted where they had lied to the cops.
> 
> The problem is not that those who disagree with you are not posting links. It is that you refuse to believe those posts because you do not want it to be true.


You posted links.   That's nice.  The links you cited, have nothing to do with Canon claiming the McMicheals committed murder and aggravated assault, while not presenting a shred of evidence to support that.  You might as well have posted links pertaining to an eclipse of the moon.

I also have not seen any evidence that the McMichaels lied to cops.  Ho hum.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You are still unable to grasp your whole citizens arrest argument is irrelevant to this case.

Beyond that....no citizens arrest was made.   There was not even any attempt to make a citizens arrest....to claim otherwise is ludicrous.

Do you really think two fellows with weapons....one a former policeman could not have made an arrest if they wanted to?  Do you even understand what an arrest is?  The former policeman with decades of experience would known exactly how to make an arrest if that is what he wanted to do.......he did say that at the beginning they intended to make a citizens arrest.....but for some reason they decided not to....probably decided to let the cops that were on the way do that....they just wanted to keep the suspect in sight and perhaps slow his attempt to escape the area down so the cops could sweep him out.

I know you are trying to impress everyone with your knowledge of Georgia's laws but you are coming  across as foolish because you have no logic....not even any common sense.   Get real!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


But your lying even if this was an illegal arrest the man has a right to defend him self for a charging person. He has a right to carry and you don’t have a right to touch it


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > I posted link after link. I posted the link to the aggravated assault statute. I posted the link to citizens arrest. This morning I posted links that showed even the attempt given the circumstances to perform a citizens arrest was illegal. I posted where they had lied to the cops.
> ...



I'm comfortable relying on those who actually make a living doing this, just as you would rely on a dentist or an orthopedist to do their job.

Do you really need a link to show you what they've been charged with? Are you that stupid?

2 men charged with murder in fatal shooting of black jogger in Georgia

Furthermore, there's a judge up there in Georgia who agrees with the Georgia authorities, as evidenced by the fact that both McMichaels have been denied bail.

You wish to deal in opinion because you have no facts..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


After it was ruled a Justifiable homicide twice


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually given the circumstances. Yes. Both were felonies. Let’s again discuss what Georgia Law actually says.

Citizens Arrest. Let us begin there.









						Georgia Code Title 17. Criminal Procedure § 17-4-60 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 17. Criminal Procedure   Section 17-4-60. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				






_A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion_.

The McMichaels had no immediate knowledge of any crime. They did not see any Felonies. They were not authorized by law to perform a citizens arrest. So the attempt itself was illegal.

Brandishing in Georgia. The charge resulting from this is Aggravated Assault. A Felony. Let’s look at that shall we?









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 5 - CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON ::  ARTICLE 2 - ASSAULT AND BATTERY ::  § 16-5-21 - Aggravated assault
					






					law.justia.com
				




(2) _With a deadly weapon or with any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury_

So when Daddy has his gun in hand and Junior jumped out of the truck with his shotgun in hand to illegally detain Ahmad they committed the crime of Aggravated Assault. A felony.

This is why the police thought that the McMichaels should be arrested. It was not a case of Citizens Arrest. It was not a case of self defense. The victim in every way was dead.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf#page=1
		


The McMichaels told the police they saw a black guy running down the road. They did not see any crime committed. They do not get to arrest anyone because they think he might be the bad guy. Because he might have committed a crime some other time does not cut it in Georgia. Citizens Arrest in this state requires you to be 100% certain. Because you are betting your life and freedom on being right. If you are wrong you are the criminal.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> You are still unable to grasp your whole citizens arrest argument is irrelevant to this case.
> 
> Beyond that....no citizens arrest was made.   There was not even any attempt to make a citizens arrest....to claim otherwise is ludicrous.



And yet one prosecutor who recused himself, George Barnhill, made that exact claim. You must be smarter than that prosecutor, huh?



> Do you really think two fellows with weapons....one a former policeman could not have made an arrest if they wanted to?  Do you even understand what an arrest is?  The former policeman with decades of experience would known exactly how to make an arrest if that is what he wanted to do.......he did say that at the beginning they intended to make a citizens arrest.....but for some reason they decided not to....probably decided to let the cops that were on the way do that....*they just wanted to keep the suspect in sight and perhaps slow his attempt to escape the area down so the cops could sweep him out*.



That's the dumbest fucking thing you could've said. If that was the case there would've been no reason for them to get out of the truck, and no reason for them to have armed themselves before chasing him...



> I know you are trying to impress everyone with your knowledge of Georgia's laws but you are coming  across as foolish because you have no logic....not even any common sense.   Get real!



You should follow your own advice...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You seem unable to adequately interpet the law.........you do not even know what malice means........
mal·ice
/ˈmaləs/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


the intention or desire to do evil; ill will.













SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Obviously you do not understand what malice is.  Post what you think it means.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how do you know they didnt have immediate knowledge???


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And that is part of the problem. Let’s say you have a job. Let’s say you are the prosecutor. You have a personal relationship with a suspect. You believe this relationship might create the image of favoritism. So you decide to recuse yourself. Fine and dandy right?

But after you make the decision you issue opinions. That also has a term. Official Misconduct. And the Prosecutors you are relying on admitted in their statements that they issued opinions and instructions after the decision to recuse. So your proof is two prosecutor’s who told the world in their statement they had engaged in misconduct?


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey, dipshit, I'm not offering my opinion, nor am I offering an interpretation of the facts. I'm simply telling you, despite you being too fucking stupid to comprehend it, what the state of the case actually is as viewed by the state of Georgia.
> 
> They can't claim self defense. They can't claim it because they initiated the chase, and they can't claim it because Travis McMichael thought it would be a good idea to exit the truck with a loaded shotgun. He gave up his right to claim self defense when he did that. That's not me saying that, that's the law saying that, as evidenced by the fact that McMichael is in jail.
> 
> Your repeated bitching that they're in jail as being nothing but political is stupid. He killed an unarmed man. Jail is an appropriate place for him to be...


I have already fully refuted this pile of JIBBERISH. The fact that you're too utterly stupid to comprehend what I wrote, does not mean that I should have to take the time and trouble to counsel you again. 

Pheeeew!  Liberals have no concept of the political pandering for votes and riot avoidance pandering, that they themselves partake in.  Few mental aberrations are of a higher scale.

As for _"unarmed"_, that has NOTHING to do with self-defense.  Citizens and cops both shoot unarmed men in self-defense all the time, and are not charged, or if they are, they are acquitted. Ever hear of George Zimmerman, Betty Shelby, Yanez Jeronimo, Darren Wilson, Jason Stockley ? All of them shot and killed an _"unarmed man"  _All were exonerated of any charges against them.  That's because shooting a man, armed or unarmed is LEGAL, if the person is attacking you, or if an attack against you could not be ruled out under the circumstances.  Get it ? I suppose you don't.

More examples of liberals totally airhead, when it comes to matters of guns and  self-defense. I blame the clueless liberal MISeducation establishment, who don't teach about guns and criminal law, because they don't know anything about it.





__





						No Such Thing As An “UNARMED MAN”
					

The media. Loaded with anti-police, liberal bias, love doing stories about cops shooting suspects whom they label as “unarmed”.  Just last night, 60 Minutes did a segment on what they called a police officer shooting an “unarmed man”.  Actually, it makes no difference if a suspect has a gun or...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You really should read the links. The statement of the McMichaels to the police said they saw him running down the street. It does not say they saw him enter or leave any houses. They saw him running. So for their immediate knowledge he was a black guy who had been seen running in the neighborhood before. Read the links man.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What I understand is that idiots like you fill their diapers at any hint of rational thought. An interpretation is stupid if there are facts, such as in this one, which demonstrate otherwise.
> ...



You just wrote, after I pointed out to you directly and factually with stopped video screenshots that show the shooter crossed the double yellow line and fired the first shot in what had to be in close proximity to the victim when the gun went off. In other words the shooter moved toward the jogger first in what I would call an assault, since he fired the shotgun at some point while attacking. What you see in the video left of the centerline is the jogger punching the shooter and trying to stop the shooter from pointing the shotgun at him before the SECOND SHOT.

You are continuing to eliminate “one second” of events to promote your white extremist position that AA ran across the centerlne to attack the shooter who was standing that far back and out of AA’s way and during the visible scuffle the first shot was fired. It was the second shot not the first.,

AA did not move to the shotgun - the shotgun moved to him and was fired. Perhaps close enough that AA could have grabbed the barrel of the gun since it was right in his face as he came around the truck trying to avoid his assailant. 


You’ve been shown otherwise regarding the white extremist belief here on the issue of whether AA turned a hard left in order to attack the Gunman with the shotgun that had been stalking him.

AA Did not visible attack the shooter before the first shot was fired.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > No crime occurred in his presence and he did not have first hand knowledge of Arbery committing any crime.
> ...



Under the law, they guy punching the shotgun holding aggressor is defending himself. It is called self defense. You are in favor of it. Providing the guy defending himself is white.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Call it misconduct or whatever you want............but do not try to deny the truth they spoke.

This is really what is lacking in all of your posts.....no desire for the truth.  You essentially try to use the law to undermine the truth of the case and your ability to adequately interpet the law is exceedingly lame.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


as stated in the statute immediate knowledge is different than witnessing the act,,,

and dont forget we only have a limited knowledge of all the info,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


NOOO hes attacking a man with a gun,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> The McMichaels had no immediate knowledge of any crime.


Within mins they were in pursuit, why?  Do you have a reasonable reason why they would be going out to this guy? Because it looks like first hand knowledge


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I see two guys in pursuit of a burglary, under GA law.. why were they going after him because he’s black? Lol


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



What utter garbage.....you incredible inability to adequately analyze anything in this case is glaringly obvious.  

You are letting  your extreme bias to blind you to the truth.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> So for their immediate knowledge he was a black guy who had been seen running in the neighborhood before. Read the links man.


Why do you use the word "black" ?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > He had no right to  attack anyone.  Case closed.
> ...



You are mistating the facts of the case....no excuse for that.

Just for the record...........the guy with the shotgun  did not point it at the black dude before he was attacked....he ran up to no one....he just stood there by the truck.

There was no attempt to make an arrest.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > So for their immediate knowledge he was a black guy who had been seen running in the neighborhood before. Read the links man.
> ...



For a good description of a suspect on the loose.......police use the term constantly when sending  out the description for a suspect they are hunting.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Under the law, they guy punching the shotgun holding aggressor is defending himself. It is called self defense. You are in favor of it. Providing the guy defending himself is white.


1.  There is nothing to define the shotgun holder as being _"aggressor" _ That is merely YOUR interpretation, which has no basis being presented here.  Under the law, above the law, or in between the law, Arbery initiated violence against Travis. That made HIM the aggressor, and Travis the defender.

2.  Show a shred of evidence that _"white"_ has anything to do with my assessment of a situation.  Quite the contrary, YOU are the one who is bringing_ "white"_ into the equation.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> For a good description of a suspect on the loose.......police use the term constantly when sending  out the description for a suspect they are hunting.


Sure, but I was asking SavannahMan why he was injecting the work black into his description of what the McMichaels had seen.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Good point, if they were going to make an arrest the father wouldn’t be in the truck in the bed, and if this was a murder they would’ve shot him from a distance.  What a miscarriage of justice these men shouldn’t be in jail


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I honestly do not get it. Legal experts weigh in and you guys scream that they are wrong. Links to the actual laws are posted and you guys refuse to even consider that the law does not say what you want it to.









						Investigators Call Evidence in the Ahmaud Arbery Shooting ‘Extremely Upsetting’ (Published 2020)
					

A father and son were arrested in connection with the Feb. 23 killing of Mr. Arbery, which had led to protests and 2.23-mile runs to show support under the hashtag #IRunWithMaud.




					www.nytimes.com
				




GBI agents said there was enough evidence for an arrest. They had Warrants issued by a court within 36 hours.

Again professional cops who I usually am on the other side following the law and looking at the totality of the evidence say it was a crime and absolutely not Self Defense.

So we have the Glynn County Police who wanted to arrest the McMichaels. We have the GBI who did arrest them. But it is all a frame job or something.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> You are mistating the facts of the case....no excuse for that.
> 
> Just for the record...........the guy with the shotgun  did not point it at the black dude before he was attacked....he ran up to no one....he just stood there by the truck.
> 
> There was no attempt to make an arrest.


All completely CORRECT.


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Good point, if they were going to make an arrest the father wouldn’t be in the truck in the bed, and if this was a murder they would’ve shot him from a distance.  What a miscarriage of justice these men shouldn’t be in jail


Good points.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok. Work with me here. What Burglary? Find a link to a police report. The cops say there were no reported Burglaries in two months before the shooting. So what Burglary did Ahmad commit in your mind?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of my Military Training. I was at Fort Leonard Wood and later at Fort Bragg when we rehearsed what we should do in a near and far ambush situation. A near ambush is within hand grenade range. When you are within hand grenade range of the enemy and are attacked, your only option is attack. If you stop, seek cover, or do anything else the enemy will certainly kill you. If you attack, they will probably kill you, but you have a chance, even if it is a slim one. Outside Hand Grenade range, you seek cover and return fire. There your odds are much improved seeking cover because the enemy can’t just toss a grenade out there and kill you.
> ...



Very lame anallysis boyo......the black dude had a criminal record and he he had a mental history.....aka he was not right in the head.

Criminals rarely change their spots..........after being convicted of a felony....bringing a gun to school he was put on 5 yrs. probation....which he broke by comitting theft...yet nothing was done....he was still allowed to roam the streets day and night....he should have been in jail or a psych ward....definitely not innocent as you mistakenly believe.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You are stuck on being irrelevant.  take a hike.  too many already on here wasting board space.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You haven’t told us what law he broke you are making stuff up Under Georgia law every thing they did was by law and you have two men in jail is it just us or not


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


How many times in this thread have I posted why what the GBI, the police, the local city fathers and all the rest of them, say is nothing but a pile of political manuevering to preserve votes, and avoid rioting ? 10 ? 20 ? 25 ?

Pheee  ew!  (high-pitched whistle; eyes rolling around in head)


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No wait. You said he was a burglar. They were pursuing a burglary suspect. Ok. What burglary? Work with me scooter. Prove me wrong. I will be thrilled to reconsider my position. What burglary?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Did he enter a dwelling that wasn’t his? Did he run? The presumption is that he was burglarizing the location. And as my fellow colleague said this was not an arrest they were following him trying to slow him down until the cops got  there.  And he attacked him


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > So I say even despite all the political pressure to lynch these guys....if they can get some decent legal representation and get a honest jury they will walk as they should....all they were doing was to try and protect their community.
> ...



Nonsense......they were very passive regarding how they approached the suspect....we need to talk to you....they told him in their first encounter as they drove up beside him in their truck....did not even get out of their truck at that point....the suspect ignores them and runs in a different direction....not the behavior of a innocent man.

Then they drive ahead of him and parked the truck...the father stayed in the bed of the truck...the son to the front and to the left of the truck.....the black suspect saw them...but kept jogging towards them....obviously not  in fear of  his life.

So  you tell me where do you see excessive force?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The Burglary that the McMichaels said was the reason they pursued never happened. So what reason did they have?


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> So we have the Glynn County Police who wanted to arrest the McMichaels. We have the GBI who did arrest them. But it is all a frame job or something.


Not _"something" _ YOU KNOW what it is. We ALL KNOW what it is . It is politicians trying to aviod riots, and loss of VOTES.  Stop playing silly games,.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok so now you are admitting there was no Burglary?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The presumption of burglary. And that’s being investigated this video of him inside of the location many times.  And they finally got that son of a bitch


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how do you know it never happened???


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They had a probable cause this was a burglary because he ran when he was caught. All they were doing was following him try to slow him down until the cops came

you understand new video has come out and interviews of all witnesses are being conducted.. let’s wait


----------



## protectionist (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> The Burglary that the McMichaels said was the reason they pursued never happened. So what reason did they have?


Just hypothetically, suppose they had not had a reason. So what ?  The events shown on the video still show a *self-defense *shooting.  Period.


----------



## Dirk the Daring (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The Grand Canyon looked at the chasm between what they did and all the things they could have done to 'help the police' and said 'd@mn, that's deep...'


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Dirk the Daring said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


go away troll,,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Two other things the msm is trying to keep covered up.....the black dude took a pistol to a H.S. basketball...was convicted of that (a felony) and put on probation for 5 yrs.  and then he broke his probation by comitting theft.....yet nothing was done.....why not....the former D.A. suggested his mental history had something to do with it....I guess they figured a crazy guy in jail would be more trouble than it was worth....anyhow for whatever reason...he was not penalized and was out roaming aka running in the streets day and night apparantly....a real loon...and yet the msm is trying to make him out to be holier than the pope. hehheh
> ...



Why dont you try and keep up...try and read some posts before you come on here looking like a lame ass dog that does not have a clue?

How many times has it been reported now the father had investigated the black criminal before....many times.  Thus he knew his background.

Just another reason why they took up the chase....the father knew what this black criminal was capable of....two policement were injured arresting him for  taking a gun to school....he took off running in that case also....they had to chase him down  to  arrest him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Oh yeh.....none of the liberals want the black  criminals past brought up......his mother even wanted to get the guy who made the video  arrested....as it shows her son  clearly comitting assault....bottom line the guy was a criminal who should have been in jail and no  doubt would have been if  had not been a  black with a mental  problem...you heard that right....another thing that is being covered up....the  black dude had mental issues.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Impossible to do because they broke no laws.....they were exceedingly nice and passive in their approach to the black criminal.....making no real contact with him before the black dude attacked him....all they did was to  drive up beside him and tell him they needed to talk to him.....he then ran off in a different direction.....they drove ahead of  him and parked but he kept jogging to to them and then attacked the son.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



They never stopped him that is a false claim to begin with....at all  times he had freedom of movement...thus never restrained, never detained, and never arrested.  There  goes your whole analysis.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it’s time to bring this thing full circle. Let’s begin shall we? First, there is something that I realized is not part of the discussion, and since the Racist dolts are focused on the history of AA, let’s get started with the real history.
> ...



So true.....unfortunately.


----------



## DOTR (May 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> He was wearing Nike sneakers.  Stop lying.




  SO somebody is missing  a pair of Nike sneakers?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You fail to understand this is all political theater....the GBI is controlled by politicians in Atlanta....do you know who runs Atlanta?

There was a good investigation following the incident.....and for good reasons the father and  son were not arrested because they were following the law in all respects....the father being a former policeman knew what the law was.

This case comes down to a black criminal on the  loose running from the scene where he had witnessed a neighbor calling  911 on  him ....then being recognized and followed by the former policeman and his son and then the suspect attacks the father's son.

That is really all there is to it.  The rest is just hyperbole, lying, spinning in  an effort to further the liberal narrative...crap they do all the time.   Get real.  Learn to think for yourself...stop parroting the msm propaganda machine.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



OK. We are getting somewhere. You just admitted that there was no burglary. In fact there were no burglaries for some time before this date is that right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

72# reply to 71#1414


protectionist said:


> But YOU DON'T HAVE any fact to demonstrate otherwise. You have no fact to demonstrate that Arbery did not attack McMichael, or that McMichal did not shoot in self-defense.



Your reply to Canon Shooter has a serious problem. I have presented facts to you direct that do demonstrate that McMichael was attacking Arbery as the first shot was fired in front of the truck and when McMichael and his shotgun were on the right side of the double yellow line:





Arbury seen jogging near the front of the truck.

Half a second later the first shot is fired.



Red Arrow points to McMichael’s white cap.
Blue Arrow points to Arbery’s white shirt.

That is the position of the two men when first shot was fired.

SavannahMann in case you are interested.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The GBI? Republicans. The Governor, Lieutenant Governor, and Attorney General are all elected and are all Republicans. I know. I voted for one Democrat for the top slots. I voted for all but one of those elected officials.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 72# reply to 71#1414
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> ...



OK. Let’s get to that. You know that in airplane crashes the accident is not the crash. The crash is where the plane ended up after the accident. So how did they get there?

The event does not begin when the first shot is fired. That is the end result of a lot of questionable and illegal decisions. The first shot is not the start. It is the result. The start is when the two McMorons decided to arm up and chase down and stop a guy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

protectionist said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > The Burglary that the McMichaels said was the reason they pursued never happened. So what reason did they have?
> ...



Had Travis McMichael just been standing there minding his own business, and Arbery ran up on him and attacked him, you would be 100% correct.

But we're not dealing with a hypothetical situation.

Instead, we're dealing with a situation in which McMichal armed himself, chased Arbery down, and then exited his vehicle with the loaded shotgun. Those set of circumstances preclude McMichael from being able to legitimately claim he was acting in self defense...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 72# reply to 71#1414
> ...



Perfectly stated.

The idiots here will dismiss all of it, but your post could not be more on point...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You think because they are allegedly republicans they do not bow to the forces of political correctness?  You are very naive.

 There are far too many liberal/pc republicans.   The black vote is very significant in Georgia.

All politicians are very,very sensitive and afraid of being labeled a racist...thus they go to the other extreme to prove they are not    Get real.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I definitely think it was a burglary, But it doesn’t matter it was a presumed burglary at the moment which is within the law to pursue an individual until the cops get there


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The father saw the video and recognized the guy...they pursued him in good faith believing him to be a suspect on the run and they were right to pursue him and try to question him and to call the police and report what was happening.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No matter what  thie black nut  case was doing at that  site...day and  night....he was a legitimate suspect as in very suspicious and a likely danger to others at some level whidh he ultimately proved beyond doubt.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 72# reply to 71#1414
> ...



OH absolutely. I don’t see a self defense case at all according to the law because both of the gunmen were the aggressors the second they set their hands on  the weapons and set out to apprehend an unarmed suspect for a felony they did not witness.

I’m merely pointing out that the white extremist argument that it was Arbery’s aggression that justifies a case for self defense by the shooter is just as bogus as the ‘jogging in construction boots’ claims were.

The photo shows that the man armed with the shot gun was committing aggravated assault in the direction of the jogger when the first shot was fired.

He was not just standing by out of the way when Arbery was in full view struggling for the weapon that had already
been fired once.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



What garbage, what nonsense, what ignorance and what lies you post....have you no shame? 

Or are you just toooooooooo stupid to realize what you are dong?

You concoted some photos and drawings to deceive yourself(but no one else) and ran with it and you cannot stop running with it even though your theory has been debunked.
You have no evidence whatsoever to support what you think.

I asked you to watch the video and tell the board the exact time of the first shot in the video....you could not do that even though the timing on the video as it counted down the seconds was plainly visible....why did you refuse to do that ?because when you watched the video you realized you were wrong...that it destroyed your theory of the white guy with the shotgun crossing over to the other side of the truck and attacking the black dude....thus your b.s. is debunked and  you know  it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Funny how all these blacks and ignorant liberals come on here and get shot down....obviously not used to being hit over the head with the truth.  hehheh

They probably think getting hit over the head with the truth is assault and battery.......bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The father saw the video and recognized the guy...they pursued him in good faith believing him to be a suspect on the run and they were right to pursue him and try to question him and to call the police and report what was happening.



And had the father been the one who got out of the truck and confronted him things might be different.

But Gregory McMichael told Travis McMichael about the video. Travis didn't see the video. He only acted on what his father told him to do, and that's not a valid defense...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I definitely think it was a burglary, But it doesn’t matter it was a presumed burglary at the moment which is within the law to pursue an individual until the cops get there



Hey, Elliot Ness, there's no such thing as "presumed burglary" within the law. Such a thing doesn't exist...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

So where are we? The McMichaels supporters claim they were absolutely justified. After all Ahmad was a criminal, a suspected burglar. In fact, McMichaels himself said in the 911 call that there were a lot of break ins around here. 

Only none were reported to the actual Police. So that makes the argument a little weaker. I mean, we have to examine all the evidence. We have to consider every action, statement, and all that in order to bring credit to the argument right? So that statement is problematic. No Burglaries were committed for two months before the shooting in the neighborhood. 



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf#page=1
		


Next, the decision to arm up. According to McMichaels own statement they had previously seen Ahmad running by and reach into his shorts. This means he was running in the neighborhood before, and apparently many times. By McMichaels own statement. Because of this, the McMichaels argue that they thought that Ahmad was armed, and they took the precaution of getting their own firearms before setting off in pursuit. Again, according to McMichaels own statement. 

What does that mean? Well it means they were not just following Ahmad. They were pursuing, and hoping to catch, or capture. Now, Citizens Arrest in Georgia. It does not give the citizens the same rights and authority of a police officer. It doesn’t even come close. It allows the Citizen a greater latitude, and at the same time presents a problem because it also places the citizen in greater jeopardy legally speaking. But that is not just my assessment. 









						Here's what Georgia law says about citizen's arrest
					

A viral video of two Brunswick men shooting another man has raised some questions about what actually constitutes a citizen's arrest.




					www.13wmaz.com
				




_You might think that you witnessed something that's an arrestable offense, but it's not really an arrestable offense," Fort Valley Police Chief Lawrence Spurgeon said.

Spurgeon wrote a Facebook post Wednesday night explaining the risk factors associated with the rule.

"I always tell people, 'Are you really ready to absorb the possibility that if you're wrong you'll be criminally responsible? Or are you ready to absorb the fact that if you're wrong you'll be civilly responsible as well'," Spurgeon said.

Under Georgia code, Moore says a citizen can use force if they fear for their life, but they cannot create a confrontation themselves and then claim self defense after harming someone. Especially if they did not witness a crime take place.

"It does not allow us to create armed posses and roam the community looking for someone we think might have done something wrong," Moore said.

Spurgeon also says, when possible, you should report wrongdoing to the police instead of taking your own action._

 So the Police in Georgia say you are taking a huge risk in performing a Citizens Arrest. If you are wrong, you risk criminal and civil consequences. Now, are all these folks just parroting the party line for the Black Community? Or are they reporting accurately what the law actually says concerning the Citizens Arrest power? 

The arguments in favor of the McMichaels are getting weaker all the time, and are starting to look like they are based in wishful thinking, instead of law, and logic, and common sense, as they are want to proclaim. 

Now, we have the Citizens Arrest authority worked out. We have even dismissed the argument that it was self defense to shoot Ahmad. According to Georgia Law, and the actual people involved in the administration of and enforcement of the actual law. Not what you think it should be, or what you think it might be, or what you think it is. What it really actually is. 

Now, we are to the actual confrontation. The McMichaels had no first hand knowledge of any crimes. They had heard rumors of crimes, but none had been reported. Rumors only. I say rumors because no police reports were ever filed. None of the actual owners or representatives objected to or reported the presence of Ahmad in any of the under construction houses. None of them reported anything missing to the Police. 

So now we have to legally describe the event using the actual Georgia Law. We know from the link above, the McMichaels were way out on a limb speaking of the legality of the issue. We know that the McMichaels had not developed enough information for the Citizens Arrest. They had not witnessed any crime. We also know that according to their own statement they had armed up and gone off to stop, detain, or catch, capture, or any other word you want to use, Ahmad. 

That means that the moment they tried to confront Ahmad, they were committing another crime. They had the weapons, and the obvious reason for the weapons is the threat they represent. It says this. Do what I say or I can and will shoot you. It is what the cop is saying when he points his weapon at someone. It is what the soldier is saying when he points his weapon at someone. It is what we are saying when we humans pull a Weapon out. Do what I say or I will shoot you. 

Now, here again, the police officer has greater authority than the Citizens. For a citizen the problem is that the law is specifically telling them not to do this except in extreme circumstances, and those circumstances did not exist. The McMichaels instigated the situation. That means they can not claim self defense. Hollywood and your newsletters aside, you can’t do it. Not in Georgia. In Georgia, the law says that if you jump out of your truck and confront someone with a weapon you need to be absolutely certain that it is a necessary action. That you are acting to preserve life, that you are doing so to defend yourself or another. There is no provision for holding a jogger at gunpoint until the cops show up. 

Even without the shooting, the McMichaels had committed several crimes. The cops all over Georgia are saying so in many many news articles. Yet, we keep hearing how that is wrong, it is all a conspiracy. It is nonsense. The same sort of nonsense the Flat Earth folks put out. It was not self defense. And knowing it was not the “friends and associates” of the suspects recused themselves. They could not bring themselves to prosecute a former cop whom they knew and liked. They put friendship ahead of duty. 

So now we have gone far enough away that others are taking a look at the evidence. No friends, no local considerations. Just a cold and calculating look at the facts. Yet, here again, the facts as I have explained them again after explaining the time and time again, are dismissed by those who refuse to admit that the hill they have chosen is a bad one to die upon. 

Now, to the question of racism. Do I care that the victim is black? No. I ranted for two years about John Geer, who was white, and murdered by police. The cop was Hispanic. I typed many posts and messages online denouncing this disaster. It is not the color that offends. It is the lack of equality before the law, and the good old boy network trying to sweep an abomination under the rug that offends me. I find it Offensive no matter what color the victim is. 

I find it Offensive that Robert Seldon Lady, a convicted kidnapper, is protected by the United States through the W admin, the Obama Admin, and the Trump admin. Lady is white. He was a CIA agent that performed a rendition with a team of a dozen on a man who had no ties to Terrorists in any way. 

Here again, I don’t care what color the guy is. I think Islam is far closer to a cult than a religion. I think the terrorists are despicable. But I think that the laws, and rules, need to be followed by those with the power. Because only that way do we have a Civilization worthy the name when we check out of this plane for the next. So what do you want to leave to your children? A country, and world, where the laws mean nothing, and justice is whatever favors you can call in? Or do we live up to the ideal that all men are created equal. In other words, do we stand for right, or wrong. If we say that the laws are bullshit, fine. I can agree to that. But if we say that, then we have to apply that same standard to everyone. And none of the McMichael’s supporters want that.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Because the Video is not the start of the event. For that we have to use McMichael’s own statement to police. The shot is not the start of the event. You can’t start from there. It is like claiming that none of the Touchdowns scored by the other team count because they were in the first half.


----------



## mamooth (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> ....not the behavior of a innocent man.



So if you're walking down the street, and multiple black men with guns in a trailing car demand your attention, do you:

1. Assume that you must be guilty of a crime, even if you know of no such crime, and that the gentlemen in question are merely there to perform a valid citizens arrest, causing you to instantly stop and submit completely.

or

2. Attempt to get away from them, and then defend yourself when they jump out with guns and come after you.

The point is that your definition of "the behavior of an innocent man" is wildly different from what normal people and law enforcement consider to be "the behavior of an innocent man."


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.
> 
> That verdict will come in time. Or it won't.
> 
> ...


he didn't see an issue.  he didn't need to do dick.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


yep, he stated he asked the black man to stop and talk.  he kept running.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > ....not the behavior of a innocent man.
> ...



No...by engaging with your wild imagination aka the move running in your head you blind yourself to the truth....pathetic and a waste of time.  

I have never seen so  many blacks on  this board.  Do they think if they stir up enough stupid white folk someone gonna send them a bigger check???   hehheh


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > ....not the behavior of a innocent man.
> ...


3. know you've been caught and know what that outcome might look like.  you forgot that option.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Exactly...not the behavior of a innocent man more like the behavior of a criminal and or some mental case or a combination thereof.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

two_iron said:


>


sleeping there?  why does he have his shirt off?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading the ramblings of all of the legal scholars here insisting they're no guilty.
> ...



Exactly...there was a good investigation and a good  review and the father and son were not charged...that should have ended it.  But along comes the media and sees another  oportunity to engage in race baiting and all the dupes follow along in order and tight formation.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


nope, the video doesn't support your statement.  get back to us when you fit your shit to the video.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Ok. An armed man “asked” someone to stop and talk.

Let me ask you this. If a black guy has a gun and says. “Please give me your wallet.” Is he asking or robbing you?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


they keep squeezing the lens on the video.  funny as shit.  anything to produce a race war.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I give him my wallet.  I sure the fk wouldn't reach for his gun.  it could go off and it could kill me.  I can replace a wallet and cancel all of my credit cards.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



But what about the Glynn County police who believed that the McMichaels should be arrested and said so on the very day of the shooting?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



The start is irrelevant............the only issue in this case is the assault of the white dude....that is all there is to this case........period....all the rest is just conjecture, lying, persona opinions aka b.s. mixed in with gross ignorance of the law.


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > ....not the behavior of a innocent man.
> ...


These weren't black men.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you are saying the presence of a gun makes the statement no matter how it is phrased a command and not a request?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I think the white folk outcry would be much louder.  they are trying to recreate the civil war I see.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  just common sense  hehheh


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So the Police in Georgia who say that the shooting was not justified are not only ignorant of the law they enforce but grossly ignorant? The Judge who issued the arrest warrant is also grossly ignorant?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I answered your scenario.  It has nothing to do with this thread.  let me know when the guy running was asked to hand over his wallet.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they haven't said any such thing.  they aren't the courts.  that's crazy.  the DA already said that once, he is.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You really are not too bright are you.  hehheh  

Anyhow.... What would you do if a  black guy accosted  you and said sir would you please hand over your wallet and those nice tennis shoes  you are wearing....I mean he is being very nice....has no weapon you can see...though he is holding his hand in his pocket...perhaps holding a knife or just maybe playing pool with his balls???


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



It wasn't a "good investigation". That was the problem.

I've used my firearm twice in my life to defend either myself or a loved one. In both instances I was taken into custody, taken to the police station and questioned (one of them for about seven hours). In both instances it was found that I conducted myself perfectly lawfully. Guess that's what happens when you actually learn what the law says.

In this case, Travis McMichael was never taken into custody. That's pretty much standard operating procedure following a shooting, regardless of who the shooter is or whether or not the shooting was lawful. But, because his father was a former cop and a former investigator, they didn't take him into custody. 

The initial investigation was rife with problems. Getting the State authorities involved was the proper decision and, to this point, their treatment of this case has been damn near perfect...


----------



## mamooth (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> 3. know you've been caught and know what that outcome might look like.  you forgot that option.



So exactly what crimes are you admitting to?

You admit to being a career criminal of some sort. But that's not the situation. Normal people aren't career criminals, so they're not going to assume that people with guns are merely out to perform a citizen's arrest. The actions of normal innocent people will be to get away from the people with the guns, and then defend themselves if they can't do it. And that's exactly what the dead man did here.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The white folk should be out marching in the streets.....this racebaiting by the media must be stopped.............yes the media is trying to create conflict....and they are being successful.  Conflict works for them...increases viewership and they get much support from liberal politicians...so it is a win win for the msm propaganda machine...but a huge blow at America...a divided house cannot stand.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So it does not matter what preceded. The only thing that matters is that the black guy attacked the person with the gun. Ok. Why was the person with a gun in the middle of the street? If we are going to start with that doesn’t it make him a potential mass shooter and a danger to everyone right? I mean if we are going to start from that moment then we have to ignore why and just make an assumption right?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. know you've been caught and know what that outcome might look like.  you forgot that option.
> ...



First of all the black dude is not normal....he  has a mental  history, a felony conviction  and when he was killed he was in violation of  his parole.

What nonsense you espouse....do you think anyone believes you.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I would say no.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Again the only thing of consequence and importance in  this case is the assault of the white guy with the shotgun by the black criminal nut case.

All the rest is irrelevant hyperbole.

Although you could claim they are illegally parked....call the Poehleeece and demand they be given a parking ticket.  hehheh


----------



## mamooth (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> First of all the black dude is not normal....he  has a mental  history, a felony conviction  and when he was killed he was in violation of  his parole.



Not relevant in any way.

A normal innocent person's reaction to being stalked by men with guns is to get away from them, and then defend themselves if they can't get away.

The dead man acted like any normal innocent person would, like you would in the same situation.



> What nonsense you espouse....do you think anyone believes you.



By your standards, if you didn't instantly submit to any gun-wielding person, it would okay to kill you, because you're obviously guilty.

Your standards are clearly stupid and evil.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


why weren't they then?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The DA who had decided to recuse themselves issued orders not to. Which brings the official misconduct into the discussion.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > First of all the black dude is not normal....he  has a mental  history, a felony conviction  and when he was killed he was in violation of  his parole.
> ...


why would you say that?  that isn't what happened.  so you should watch the video.  it has all the evidence of the incident one needs.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



But according to you all that matters is that one moment. In that one moment a man has parked his truck in the road blocking traffic. That man is running around in the road armed with a weapon. That man is clearly deranged and acting insane. Would I be justified in shooting him if I walked up at that instant?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


or not.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


if that dude from the truck aimed his gun at you you bet.  that isn't this incident, so curious to why you asked?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Ok. Taking only the video. A deranged white guy with a fellow deranged individual in the back both of whom are armed and acting reckless are in the street. They are noticed by a fine upstanding citizen who fearing a mass Murder is taking place attempts to save the lives of his fellow citizens and risking his own life charges the armed lunatic unarmed to save lives.

using only the video and nothing else. Prove I am wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely think it was a burglary, But it doesn’t matter it was a presumed burglary at the moment which is within the law to pursue an individual until the cops get there
> ...


You still didn’t answer my question


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. know you've been caught and know what that outcome might look like.  you forgot that option.
> ...


trespassing, breaking and entering you name it.  especially when the black dude knows he did that.  amazing,  facts still aren't your friend I see.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


so from the video you can tell two people are deranged? wow, you're talented.  the courts would love you. what is it that's deranged?

facts not in evidence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Using only the video with nothing else as you said we had to there is no way to accurately know what happened. There is nothing to say absent any evidence or information from any other source that it did not happen exactly that way. So now what evidence are we going to accept? Just that which helps your narrative? Or all of it which makes your narrative sound as stupid as my description?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely think it was a burglary, But it doesn’t matter it was a presumed burglary at the moment which is within the law to pursue an individual until the cops get there
> ...


Why do cops go back and look at what was missing in a home after an arrest to someone illegally in the property?  They arrest for breaking and entering and until something is missing presume there was a possible burglary.  you hate facts too.  funny.  thanks for maintaining my handbook that leftists hate facts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> if that dude from the truck aimed his gun at you you bet. that isn't this incident, so curious to why you asked?



This is where both men were when the first shot was fired. Where is the gun aimed





Red arrow is white cap on shooter.
Blue Arrow is white shirt on jogger.

How do you know the gun was never aimed at the jogger? You cant know because you can’t see the shotgun during the entire Citizens arrest. That makes you a liar for stating “that isn't this incident”.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


well what do you see from the video?  why can't you just address the video?  I see two guys, one outside the driver door with a weapon, a guy in the truck bed standing up, the truck is stopped and in the middle of one lane, a black man running toward the truck from quite a distance.  I also know another vehicle is following the blackman running.  I see the black man run toward the driver side of the truck,  reacts to the man with the weapon and runs around to the passenger side of the truck, his path circles to the front of the truck and attacks the man who moved around the driver door.  Puts his hands on the weapon, the weapon fires, he continues wrestling with the man and his weapon while punching him in the head, and the weapon goes off again, continues wrestling and punching and while the struggle continues, the weapon goes off one more time hitting the guy who was jogging, he releases the gun and staggers away and falls to the ground.  Now you tell me what you see.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > if that dude from the truck aimed his gun at you you bet. that isn't this incident, so curious to why you asked?
> ...


the body language of the white cap dude, where the white shirt is in relation to the white cap and the ultimate position of the hands from the jogger on the rifle.  You ever aim a rifle before?

BTW, the length of the shot gun is most likely close to three foot long.  If you look carefully at your two points of interest, they are less than two feet apart. If the barrel was in front, it would be in the blackman's mouth through his head.

you should look up perspective.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The white folk should be out marching in the streets....



Thank god the vast majority of white folk are not white extremists who believe whites with guns can never be wrong when they shoot unarmed black folks dead.

Most whites don’t play with guns and don’t need them to have meaning in their lives.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Again the only thing of consequence and importance in  this case is the murder of the black guy with the shotgun by the white racist asshole..

All the rest is irrelevant hyperbole.

There!  I fixed it for you!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> the body language of the white cap dude and the ultimate position of the hands from the jogger on the rifle. You ever aim a rifle before?



I cant see the body of the shooter or the hand of the jogger at the spot when the first shot was fired. Hoe do you see what you think you see?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It was a shotgun, not a rifle.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why were the people there? Why were armed men in the middle of the road and blocking the road and circling to cut off the black man jogging? Using only the video, and nothing else. They could have been a lynch mob couldn’t they? Going to kill a black man for sleeping with a white woman? 

In the video you can see what happened in a few short seconds of time. You do not get the information that brings context to the events. You don’t get the information that the McMichaels were breaking the law. You do not get the context that Ahmad had entered and left empty handed a house under construction. You do not get the context that the McMichaels saw Ahmad run by and saw nothing else, no criminal activity, and then rushed to get guns and chase him down. You don’t get any context from just the video. 

So how you see the video, with no context from anything else, is that two armed white guys in the middle of the street armed and apparently chasing a black guy are attacked. Without any context, that may seem reasonable. I wonder why? I wonder why those guys are there. I wonder what the hell they thought they were doing. I see it and know by Georgia Laws they are breaking the law waving those guns around in public like that. I watch it and know that by Georgia Law, they are in a lot of trouble. Watching nothing but the video, I see a lot of things going on, and Without the context the attack by the black guy is another thing I would wonder about. 

The problem is that I have the context. I’ve been reading it a lot. Not just here, but many many other places. And knowing that I have read about the dangers of weapons in public, extensively read about it, long before this, I know that there is a lot of criminal activity in that video.

Here is your problem. You refuse to admit that Georgia law says what it actually says. You don’t want to believe that the White Guys did anything wrong. No matter who tells you they did, no matter how many sources are posted, you just will not consider the fact that these two idiots broke the damned law doing what you wish more people would. If more people did, I’d have my taxes increased in Georgia to afford the new prisons to hold them. 

Now, maybe the Brandishing Laws are too narrow, and too restrictive. But for now, that is the law on the books. If we ignore those laws, claiming they are unfair, do we do so for everyone, or just your heroes the McMichaels?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I said shot gun.  are you really that fking blind?  a shot gun isn't considered a rifle?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't ask one.  All you said was "I definitely think it was a burglary, But it doesn’t matter it was a presumed burglary at the moment which is within the law to pursue an individual until the cops get there"

There's no question there.

You really are fabulously stupid, aren't you?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


address the video.  you get nothing to assume from the video.  what is it you see?  I know, and it pisses you off the black man looks guilty of wrestling with the white guy and assaulting him.  I get it.  it's why it's evidence.  you can't imply from a video, the video gives you all you need to know, what happened.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The white folk should be out marching in the streets....



Decent "white folk" understand that this was not a c ase of self defense but, rather, the hunting and the killing of an unarmed man.

Where are all of the white racist protesters who support these guys? Where are they?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > the body language of the white cap dude and the ultimate position of the hands from the jogger on the rifle. You ever aim a rifle before?
> ...


I can tell by the perspective of the shirt and the hat that they are already wrestling.  the white shirt is leaning forward, otherwise you' see a head, which you don't see.  Right?  there is no head on top of that white shirt, right? so, that means he is extended forward in a down direction to secure the shot gun.  it's simple to see.  The back foot of the guy in the cap is not in proper aiming position.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The white folk should be out marching in the streets....
> ...


you're mistaken because you think the media lies are believed, unfortunately, facts are now out.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


what murder, the black man had his hands on the shot gun and directly caused the gun to fire.  watch the video once.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


No lol you said you know they didn’t see anything.. I want to know how you know this


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


the lying media said so.  they're his god.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


He’s a not a bright one


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


It took a few seconds of my life to search your threads, and about 80% of them are about "bad" cops.  You've got an obvious problem. Nothing you say about cops in any context can be taken seriously.

Who knows? You probably got busted a few times and have a weak-ass vendetta. Sorry, the thug is dead and he brought it on himself. The courts will agree, unless the jury is stocked with the likes of you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You may have corrected it, but a shotgun is NOT a rifle.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> his path circles to the front of the truck and attacks the man who moved around the driver door. Puts his hands on the weapon, the weapon fires,



Your testimony for the shooter is false.

The shooter was no where near the driver side door or left of the double yellow line when the shotgun was fired the first time. The jogger did not have his hands on the shotgun when the shot gun was fired. No one can see the shotgun the first time it was fired. You can only see the white cap of the Gunman and the white shirt of the jogger.

The shotgun was fired split seconds before this when both men were a few feet to the right and the gunman’s hat could be seen through the windshield.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Grasping a shotgun does not cause it to fire, nor does it cause a person to fire two more rounds.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


nope, I had a shotgun is about three feet long.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


sure it does if finger's on a trigger when the person grabs it from your control.  squeezing to hold the gun most likely also squeezed the trigger. so you don't see the black man with hands on the gun struggle to whip it out of the guys control? he's spinning the gun back and forth.  I am amazed at the number of blind fks in here.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Ok. Now just the video. The very first thing I see is a textbook example of Aggravated Assault by the definition of Georgia law. That is literally the very first thing after a jogger who is being followed and videoed for some reason.

As I said. Many many times. Aggravated Assault is any activity with a weapon that does or can cause injury or death. Running around in the middle of the street with a shotgun after a black guy who is jogging is Aggravated Assault.

I see a struggle. But knowing that the struggle comes after the Felony of Aggravated Assault I know that by Georgia law Self Defense is not an option.

Shall I continue through the shooting?

Now. My opinion is backed up by the charges filed against the folks in the video. But in the video I see an attack carried out by two white guys in a pick up truck against a black guy using Georgia Law as my standard.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Earlier in this very thread I posted that I was most often posting about bad cops. I explained why, and have done so consistently many times. Mostly because I detest injustice. 

Now, to this case. I don’t think they’ll be found not guilty. If there are one or two staunchly White are automatically right, I think it will end up as a hung jury. But the text of the law supports the position I have taken. The McMichaels did commit Aggravated Assault. That means since they were committing a crime, they are not able to claim Self Defense. That explains the Murder Charge as well. 

My opinion and posts have all been based upon Georgia Law. The law that covers this event. Not race. In one post I highlighted the long history of corruption of the County, but that is all. Just one. 

I posted links to where other cops are quoted as saying that this was not self defense, and it was aggravated assault. I have posted links to the text of the law, and articles about the law. I have posted where the McMichaels lied in their statements to police. 

What haven’t I done? Said what the McMichaels should have done. After the shooting, they should have shut the hell up and asked for an attorney. But Daddy figured his position as a Retired Cop would get him a lot of slack, and it did. Then Daddy’s attorney screwed up royally and released the video. For anyone who knows about gun laws in Georgia, it is an obvious criminal shooting. 

I don’t care that the victim is black. I don’t care that the shooters are white. I don’t care. What offends me is the good old boy network trying to prevent any justice in this event. What offends me is the misconduct by the prosecutors, issuing instructions and restrictions on the police after they have decided and recused themselves. That is misconduct. As you said, I always object to misconduct. 

The reason is simple. The Constitution. Those rights contained within that document are only as strong as our determination to protect and defend them. It is telling that everyone swearing an oath about the Constitution, swears that they will protect and defend it. That includes your First Amendment Rights, and the rights of anyone else. It is my duty, as a citizen. It is my duty, because the oath I swore when I joined the Army, had no expiration date. 

What is funny to me, is that the same people who are arguing that the Constitution and Laws don’t matter here, are the same ones objecting that a cop who posted a video on YouTube and Facebook about his fellow cops were violating the Constitution was fired. Odd isn’t it? That they care so much about the Constitution and the law on one subject, and don’t give a damn about it at all in the very next subject.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


nope, you are not describing the video, you are giving a play by play with interpretation.  I didn't ask for that.  I asked what you see. you still can't answer cause it isn't a good thing for the black man.  See, I can see two guys in a truck with a black man hauling ass after them.  he looks like the pursuer, and those men are there to defend themselves against him.  that's my interpretation.  you still don't see the black man running from a distance do you?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The white folk should be out marching in the streets....
> ...


This idiot was almost living in the place! These are all break in with reported stolen items every time, the whole neighborhood knew this


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The white folk should be out marching in the streets....
> ...


This idiot was almost living in the place! These are all break in with reported stolen items every time, the whole neighborhood knew this


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


name the statute.  why don't you?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


he was staying there.  a drifter habit.  squatter.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Ok help me out. How do I describe the video without interpreting what I am seeing using my education and experience?

Now let’s say the video is of a car going around the corner sideways. I know that shows the car in what is called oversteer or power sliding or drifting. Seeing I know it is illegal on public streets. Apparently all I am allowed to think is car sliding around.

It is our intelligence and experience that allows us to interpret what is going on around us. It is how we can tell at a glance that someone isn’t supposed to have two elbows on the same arm and obviously has broken his arm.

You asked what I saw in the video. What you mean is between 21 seconds and 25 seconds. You do not want us looking before that. You do not want us considering anything after.

It is in a way the same thing we went through with the handicapped parking space shooting in Florida. The video we all watched was supposed to be ignored after the point where the hero was knocked down. We were supposed to ignore the guy backing up before he was shot.

It is interesting how you keep objecting to my description of the events.


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Certainly a long-winded response. You've invoked justice, the constitution and a veritable litany of things but it seems the only thing you care about is your own virtue signalling. You've obviously got a problem with cops and a hell of a lot of self-righteousness.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Or I felt that the reply needed enough information to put it into context.

Now we’re the McMichaels in compliance with the law when they set off in pursuit?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The dude has been breaking in that neighborhood for years


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


^^^ More lies from the forum troll. That's not Arbery.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Wait. Are you now saying that the video alone is not all the evidence you need?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Lol pics is a lie? Lol hahah


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I’m saying they know he was stealing they have multiple pictures and videos of it.. are you ok with that?


----------



## Fang (May 12, 2020)

Great comprehensive article on the case. Amazingly, it's pretty much a summary of everything I've saying.

The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Fang said:


> Great comprehensive article on the case. Amazingly, it's pretty much a summary of everything I've saying.
> 
> The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, you're the liar for falsely claiming they're pics of Ahmaud Arbery.


----------



## Fang (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Great comprehensive article on the case. Amazingly, it's pretty much a summary of everything I've saying.
> ...



Pictures of some Chinese guy with big hair in a room?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar, they had no pictures or videos of Arbery stealing anything.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Fang said:


> Great comprehensive article on the case. Amazingly, it's pretty much a summary of everything I've saying.
> 
> The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch



It also goes with what I have been saying regarding Georgia Law. I can not disagree. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So now we are down to what they knew. Ok. So now the video is not enough and we need more information. Fine. Is stealing a crime in Georgia? And should the Georgia law apply?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who are they? Race baiter


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You seen all
The videos the police have??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why was his finger on the trigger unless he intended to shoot some one?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Breaking and entering to steal is a felony. They were trying to slow him down till the police came


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Is that against the law?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why was his finger on the trigger unless he intended to shoot some one?
> ...



Finger discipline is a precaution to avoid negligent discharge and fundamental to gun safety.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well one or two little issues. First the house was open so it was not breaking and entering. It was Trespass under Georgia law. Second. There is no evidence that he was actually stealing. No one has come forward even now months later to report anything missing. It is gratifying however to hear you admit there are laws and they should apply.

Now to the intent of the McMichaels. You say detain. There is only one legal way they could detain anyone. That is by Citizens Arrest. Are you saying they were intending to place Ahmad under Citizens Arrest until the police arrived?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


why does it matter, maybe that's how he holds his guns.  it isn't illegal,  The fact is the gun went off only while black man had his hands on it.  FACT!! you can't change that FACT


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


trespassing is a crime. So now you admit he committed a crime.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


yep, but they never used the words.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he acts like it. again, the only time the gun discharged was while the blackman's hands were on the gun pulling and pushing.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter, they're not Arbery.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Many posts ago I explained about Trespassing under Georgia law. I have never denied it. Now you think you have me. So give me a little more rope please.

Were the McMichaels going to place Ahmad under Citizens Arrest according to the laws of Georgia?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


yes it is, perhaps during the struggle his finger ended up there and the gun discharged.  He wasn't going to let the blackman have it.  nothing would have happened had the blackman not grabbed the weapon.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I've seen all I need to see ... a man entering a construction site with no tools or bags to rob from said site ... to seeing him jogging down the road moments later, still not carrying anything.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Arbery didn't steal anything. See that toilet --> ?

That's your bullshit getting flushed.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


well first, that means the man wasn't out for jog, so that's blown up. second you all said there wasn't a crime, well now we know their was.  Third, they called the police , fourth, they were attempting to hold him until the cops got there.  the blackman spoiled that intended action by struggling for the gun which ended up killing him  Again, there is no need to contact police if the intent was to shoot the man.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You are wrong ., under ya law It could be vacant and it’s still a felony


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We will see, looks like he was stealing tools, I have pics of him throwing a hammer


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Trespassing is a misdemeanor. That does not allow anyone in the state of Georgia to enforce a citizen's arrest. Even worse for the McMichaels, to perform a legally authorized citizen's arrest requires the arresting individual(s) to either have directly witnessed the crime or at least have direct knowledge of it. The McMichaels had neither.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Stop lying, troll. You've been shown it's not a felony unless he either stole something or intended to steal something. Neither of which can you prove.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok. Quote the statute. Link to it.


----------



## eddiew (May 12, 2020)

someone should shoot those 2 fat mf,ing redneck racists  Otherwise known as republicans


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Stop lying. You have no proof he wasn't out for a jog.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


theres no proof he was,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



I have told everyone that a dozen times. They are certain it is wrong. Moreover only the property owner or his representatives may press charges for Trespassing. Under the law in Georgia anyway.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have absolutely nothing to show he was stealing tools and you have no evidence of him throwing a hammer.

All you have is dementia and lies. How sad.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure there is. He was dressed for jogging. He was seen jogging in the video. And his family says he was an avid jogger.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



There you go again with your irrelevant material......none of  that has anything  to do with  the black  guy assaulting the white guy nor of the killing of the black guy by the white guy.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the guy in sopranos was also dressed for jogging,,,and in the video he was seen running after he left the construction site that he walked up to,,,

and if he was jogging that would mean he was on a 20 mile jog since he lived 10 miles away,,,
only marathon runners jog that much,,,does he run marathons???


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The last I heard was that the msm is still running with their story the two white guys drove up on the black guy jumped out and assaulted him.....telling such lies should make them liable for some lawsuits..........well we got a lot of internet lawyers on here maybe one of them will enlighten  on this matter.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually it is relevant. The authority of the White Guys to arrest Ahmad is conditional upon the crime and if they were legally authorized to press charges with the police. It is also conditional upon actually witnessing the crime.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



hehheh   Why do the liberals think jogging makes someone innocent....I guess the same way they thought walking to the store and buy skittles made Trayvon innocent.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  where do these idiots come from?   Were they born stupid or taught to be that way in our public schools???


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually. That is exactly what happened. I know the MSM getting the story right is hard to believe. Perhaps you should view it like the broken clock. It is right twice a day.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Speaking of the property owner, here's what he had to say (through his attorney) on the matter...

_"Mr. English wants to correct the mistaken impression that he had shared this video or any other information with the McMichaels prior to the McMichaels’ decision to chase Mr. Arbery. The homeowners had not even seen the February 23 video before Travis McMichael shot Mr. Arbery. When homeowner Larry English saw the photos of Mr. Arbery that were later broadcast, his first impression was that Mr. Arbery was not the man captured on video inside the house on February 23, and he said that to a neighbor. 


By Wright Gazaway | May 11, 2020 at 5:32 PM EDT - Updated May 11 at 5:41 PM
BRUNSWICK, Ga. (WTOC) - An attorney representing the homeowner of a construction site involved in the Ahmaud Arbery case issued a statement condemning the actions taken by Gregory and Travis McMichael.
A brief surveillance clip appears to show a man that looks like Arbery inside the home minutes before he was killed on Feb. 23. A neighbor called 911 and reported someone in the home that afternoon; the home was under construction and not locked.
Minutes later, responding officers found Arbery in the middle of the road, shot to death by Travis McMichael. Another video captured the shooting. The public release of that video last week sparked nationwide attention and calls for immediate arrests.
The McMichaels told responding officers that they chased Arbery because they thought he was responsible for recent break-ins in the neighborhood. However, the only theft reported to police involved a gun stolen from Travis McMichael’s unlocked truck, according to reports provided to WTOC by the Glynn County Police Department.
The revelation of this new video showing a man that looks like Arbery inside the home prompted the GBI to respond. The agency confirmed they had the video as evidence but pointed out they had it before arresting the McMichaels.
Below is the entire statement from the homeowner’s attorney, J. Elizabeth Graddy:
"Mr. English wants to correct the mistaken impression that he had shared this video or any other information with the McMichaels prior to the McMichaels’ decision to chase Mr. Arbery. The homeowners had not even seen the February 23 video before Travis McMichael shot Mr. Arbery. When homeowner Larry English saw the photos of Mr. Arbery that were later broadcast, his first impression was that Mr. Arbery was not the man captured on video inside the house on February 23, and he said that to a neighbor.

In the months prior to February 23, a motion-activated camera had captured videos of someone inside the house (which was and remains a construction site) at night. Mr. English has never said that Mr. Arbery was the person or persons in those videos, and he does not see a resemblance now. After the first time that video captured someone in the house, Mr. English contacted local law enforcement on a non-emergency number and made them aware of the unauthorized entry onto his property. He never used the word "burglary." He never shared any of this information with the McMichaels, whom he did not even know. Nothing was ever stolen from the house -- which, again, was a construction site. Even if there had been a robbery, however, the English family would not have wanted a vigilante response. They would have entrusted the matter to law enforcement authorities. On February 23, the English family was two hours away from the Satilla Shores neighborhood andwas unaware of the tragedy that was unfolding. Mr. English was not the one who called 911 on February 23. The only crime that the homeowner has seen captured on video is the senseless killing of Mr. Arbery.

As a native of South Georgia and an attorney, I personally was following this story in the New York Times, the Washington Post, and the Atlanta Journal-Constitution prior to the release of the video of the shooting. Based solely on Gregory McMichael's reported statement, my professional opinion was that this was a murder, possibly a capital murder. After seeing the video of the shooting, I wrote to Tom Durdin, the prosecutor to whom the case had been assigned, and expressed that opinion and asked why the McMichaels had not been arrested. I reviewed the published letters written by the two prosecutors who previously handled the case, and my professional opinion is that they are legally unsound. And there are questions in my mind regarding whether the first two prosecutors' handling of this case might have violated the Georgia Bar's Rules of Professional Responsibility.

I am emphasizing these facts to address the impression that some people have that the homeowners took part in the McMichaels’ actions. The homeowners were shocked and deeply saddened by these events, which they learned of after-the-fact. The homeowners are parents, and they are heartsick for Mr. Arbery’s mother and father. Larry English and his family are praying for the Arberys."_​


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



In this case Conservatives and Liberals are in agreement. Everyone but the racists it seems. Odd how events will occasionally cross the political spectrum but not the prism of racism.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


not according to the video,,,in it he ran up to the guys and assaulted the son,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



How many times have you been told already .....no one was arrested.  

Anyhow..... snce you know so much about Georgia law....tell this board what constitutes an arrest in Georgia?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Conservatives and liberals are in agreeement on what?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So you think all the times he was on that property he stole nothing? Lol


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



In the Video the Father and Son are committing Felonies before Ahmad even arrived.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Exactly....perhaps the poster you replied to can enlight us?????  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   It should be good for a laugh though...I mean why he believes that....maybe he read it in the National Equirer.  hehheh


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Here be the rub. If nothing is missing it means he did not steal anything. Where is the victim of the theft. All those videos and none show him walking off with a hunk of 2X4.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


that's exactly what he did.  funny, they see nothing with him trespassing and perhaps robbing that house, but they see everything wrong with a guy in the middle of the street  doing absolutely nothing until the blackman runs into him.  Again, the black man ran into him intentionally. the Video doesn't lie.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


he is ignoring the video.  it's all he can do.  that makes him many things, ignorant, blind and afraid of facts.

leftist biggest fear are facts.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


standing in the road waiting to talk to someone is not a felony,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Like what....oh puhleeeze enlighten bout dat  Jawja law.  hehheh   and do not tell us it was because they were armed.  And illegal parking is not a felony...so whut you got boyo?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he still committed a crime of trespassing.  you still can't escape that and now we know he wasn't jogging, Doh!!!


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You need to know what Georgia Law says. The guy in the middle of the street was committing a felony. It is called Aggravated Assault. It is defined as possessing a weapon and using it in a manner which can or may cause death or injury. It is why the charge was filed against them both. They were not innocent bystanders before the scary black guy attacked. They were criminals. They were committing Felonies to try and catch a guy suspected of a misdemeanor.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


if it were, people do it daily, and hourly


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



one does not eliminate the other. A jogger can trespass.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


why?  explain it to me. he was by himself.  you saw the video right?


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


changing his shirt and doing other things in a house not yours is not jogging, just saying.  hahahhahaha you won't ever accept it dude.  I get it. your world is turned upside down because the facts aren't your friend.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


no proof he was jogging,,,


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I do not think it is even a misdemeanor.  Perhaps it is an insult to yankee liberals....aka .....a jawja boy standing in the road wanting to to talk to someone.

Dese damn yankess get awful noivous whe dey see a southern boy wid a shotgun......bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This has been posted by Faun. So here you go again. Try reading it instead of ignoring it.









						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I ignore that jack hat.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> someone should shoot those 2 fat mf,ing redneck racists  Otherwise known as republicans



hehheh  You are inciting racial violence....I  think Jawja has a law gin dat boyo


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you ignore the Conservative Legal Analysis. You don’t like the link because it does not back up what you say and points out the law does not support your position. Now what system decides the law does not apply when it is inconvenient?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well what do you see from the video? why can't you just address the video? I see two guys, one outside the driver door with a weapon, a guy in the truck bed standing up, the truck is stopped and in the middle of one lane, a black man running toward the truck from quite a distance. I also know another vehicle is following the blackman running. I see the black man run toward the driver side of the truck, reacts to the man with the weapon and runs around to the passenger side of the truck, his path circles to the front of the truck and attacks the man who moved around the driver door. Puts his hands on the weapon, the weapon fires, he continues wrestling with the man and his weapon while punching him in the head, and the weapon goes off again, continues wrestling and punching and while the struggle continues, the weapon goes off one more time hitting the guy who was jogging, he releases the gun and staggers away and falls to the ground. Now you tell me what you see.



I see two guys, one outside the driver door with a weapon, a guy in the truck bed standing up, the truck is stopped and in the middle of one lane, a black man running toward the truck from quite a distance.

I see the black man run toward the driver side of the truck, reacts to the man with the weapon and runs around to the passenger side of the truck, his path circles to the front of the truck:




Last view of jogger passing the front of the truck.

About half a second after Arbery disappears from view the FIRST shot is heard but not seen. It happens in this view:




So I see a jogger hoping to run past two crazy gunmen yelling STOP STOP STOP as he runs by the truck and a split second past the truck a shot is fired from a man circling in front of him trying to block his way.

Coming back into view I see:




The two men struggle for a weapon that has already been fired. The rest of what happens is not in dispute except what you think you see.

You say Arbery,  “Puts his hands on the weapon, the weapon fires,”

Nowhere in any view when Arberry puts his hands on the weapon is the first shot fired.

.... it was fired in front of the truck.

Arberry had hands on the weapon in between the first shot and the second.

The facts mean Arbery heard the first shot as he ran past the truck with about 1/2 a second to react.

His instant reaction to the first shot (its safe to speculate) was to get the weapon to survive the ambush. He did have a chance and got a few good punches on his assailant before he was unfortunately shot and killed.

Thats what I see backed up by the video as it really happened.

MacTheKnife what do you see?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well what do you see from the video? why can't you just address the video? I see two guys, one outside the driver door with a weapon, a guy in the truck bed standing up, the truck is stopped and in the middle of one lane, a black man running toward the truck from quite a distance. I also know another vehicle is following the blackman running. I see the black man run toward the driver side of the truck, reacts to the man with the weapon and runs around to the passenger side of the truck, his path circles to the front of the truck and attacks the man who moved around the driver door. Puts his hands on the weapon, the weapon fires, he continues wrestling with the man and his weapon while punching him in the head, and the weapon goes off again, continues wrestling and punching and while the struggle continues, the weapon goes off one more time hitting the guy who was jogging, he releases the gun and staggers away and falls to the ground. Now you tell me what you see.
> ...


the fact that the RUNNER saw the guy with a gun from close to 100 feet away and decided to run at him instead of running away says he wanted to confront them not get away,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The runner was also being pursued by a second vehicle. He was trapped between two forces.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Those photos got out because of the hole
Owner lol , he was probably passing them to the neighbors


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


how do you know he knew that???
and its been reported that the guy following wasnt involved,,,

and by the video you can see he had a clear escape to the right through what looks like an open field,,,

so he had many options other than confrontation,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*"and if he was jogging that would mean he was on a 20 mile jog since he lived 10 miles away,,,"*

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Black guy is violent let me not protect my self lol are you nuts?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm not a conservative and didnt lie,,,I was going off what I heard,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

*"all those times"* as in you can't prove he was ever there other than the day he was killed?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That’s not what I said.. I said the owner of the property probably passed out video stills of the person breaking into his property and stealing stuff.. So when the neighbors caught him in broad daylight, they had a reasonable suspicion that something he was taking place firsthand probability..


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Looked like he was jogging in a video I saw.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


_As it is elsewhere in the country, so too is it illegal in Georgia to point the barrel of your gun at someone, loaded or unloaded, without any legal justification. _

this never happened. Video shows it didn't


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


not when you combine it with the other video where he ran away when confronted for being on private property that he walked up to,,,

to my knowledge not a single person saw him actually jogging,,,only running from the house he was in,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOL

Every time you say, "probably," it's followed by bullshit.

I just posted how the homeowner said he did not give those photos to the McMichaels, did not know them and isn't from around there.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Jogging lol that’s funny


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


By "violent," you mean fighting for his life.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Oh? Where did you hear he lived 10 miles away?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> the fact that the RUNNER saw the guy with a gun from close to 100 feet away and decided to run at him instead of running away says he wanted to confront them not get away,,,



Thats bullshit since you cant stick to facts. Now you must resort to what if’s for the dead guy.

The fact he was shot at half a second after passing the truck proves he did not want to attack and fight two men with weapons drawn and a truck,

He did nothing wrong and was jogging.

The white Extremists story line needs the shooter to remain on the left side of the road plus the unarmed jogger making a hard left turn in front of the truck for an “unprovoked” attack on a well behaved good citizen just hanging out on the road meaning nobody no harm.,

But Bubba with a shotgun was in the muddle if the right lane blocking Arbery’s legal and fired his weapon.

White Extremists have there own video where the shooter stays in the left lane and is attacked.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


violent meaning he had over 100 feet to go a different direction instead he went straight at a man with a gun,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If that were the case, why would they go after Arbery since he's not the man in those photos?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > the fact that the RUNNER saw the guy with a gun from close to 100 feet away and decided to run at him instead of running away says he wanted to confront them not get away,,,
> ...


the fact remains he had 100 feet between them when he say a guy with a gun and choose to go directly to them,,,

you have any proof he was jogging???all weve seen is a guy running away after he got caught on private property that he walked up to,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Who confronted him for being on private property?

And yes, I see him jogging in the video that went viral. Who knows what you see?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


same place all the info is coming from,,,the internet,,,

I just scanned a few articles looking for his address and couldnt find one,,,

where did you get yours???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again. He did not go "straight at a man with a gun." He tried averting him. The "man with a gun" was standing on the drivers side of the truck, where Arbery was heading. He then went to the passenger side of the truck where the "man with a gun" was not standing.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I thought in the video he was running away from the mcdaniels,,,which was after he ran away from the empty house he was in


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No. I am and many other are telling you the law. The law that has seen the McMichaels charged with Aggravated Assault. Nobody is lying to you. The law which the Glynn County Police wanted to apply says what it says.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Great, then post a link to it....


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


and then he turned hard left straight at the guy with the gun,,,as we can see that was the wrong move,,,


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

It's completely normal to night "jog" around construction sites and then come back and do day "jogs" at the same construction site.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Tell me what Stand your Ground means.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Who the fuck are the mcdaniels?? Do you even know what planet you're on??


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> It's completely normal to night "jog" around construction sites and then come back and do day "jogs" at the same construction site.
> 
> View attachment 335265


LOLOL

Who's that?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I asked for yours ,,,you did call me the liar and I openly admitted I could be wrong so help a brother out and get me the facts you have,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Was there a better move?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


isnt that the rednecks???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I found it on peoplefinder. Now post the link to where you read he lived 10 miles away....


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


theres was what looked like  an open field to the right could see what was to the left but there wasnt a guy with a gun there,,not to mention the opposite direction,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Oh? You're a bigot too?

I have no idea who you're talking about. You might want to do your homework before posting so you don't look like such a bigoted idiot.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


didnt say I read it,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Arbery already tried to flee them once and they drove around and caught up to him again anyway. So why would trying that again be a better move?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i told you,,,on the internet,,,

do you got a link to that people finder???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Where ever you found it on the Internet -- post a link.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


because he wouldnt be dead from the guy with a gun that he could clearly see,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I do.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


didnt say I found it,,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You don't know that.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


he didnt stand his ground because he  ran for about 100 feet,,,standing his ground would mean he stopped and the mcmorons approached him


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You said your info came from the Internet ... post a link...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How do you know he’s not?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I like rednecks,,,heck I could even be one,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

Imbecile ... "stand your ground" merely means you don't have to retreat when faced with a threat. It doesn't literally mean _stand still in one spot_.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




you called me the liar so prove me wrong,,,

I love being shown I'm wrong thaT WAY i DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE TWICE


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


"redneck" is a derogatory term used by bigots. I appreciate your honesty for admitting you're a bigot, even if it was unwittingly offered.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...




IT SURE DOESNT SAY YOU CAN RUN 100 FEET AND ATTACK SOMEONE JUST STANDING THERE WANTING TO TALK TO YOU,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Great, so now I see you even lied about getting that off of the Internet.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Who pulled the trigger?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


SO all those guys and gals running around with proud rednck shirts are bigots???


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I said I could be wrong,,,so help a brother out and show me yours,,,


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It's completely normal to night "jog" around construction sites and then come back and do day "jogs" at the same construction site.
> ...



Who dat? That's Ahmaud taking a night "jog" and ending up in an neighbor's garage.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Actually given the circumstances Ahmad was the one with the rights of self defense. Not the McMichaels.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Oooh, all caps now. I hope you're not about to pop an aneurysm. 

Regardless ... it means he didn't have to retreat -- which he didn't.

And they weren't just standing there. They were driving around the neighborhood, chasing him down. He had already tried to evade them by running back towards the car following him (with Bryan, whose video went viral) but Bryan tried to maneuver his car so Arbery couldn't escape. He got passed Bryan anyway, only to be caught in between the two vehicles as seen on the video. Only now, they were brandishing firearms.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOLOL

The other photos don't even look like him. You have some kind of mental deficiency.


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


..he INITIATED the problem by going where he shouldn't
.....it's just like a stranger going into someone's garage and then running out..it is common sense to think he stole something


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



He was not waiting. He was pursuing him with the intent of playing cop.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because I have functioning eyes.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




if he would haVE STOPPED WHEN HE SAW THEM AND THEY CAME AT HIM THEN YES HE WOULD BUT ONLY IF THEY ATTACKED HIM,,,
IF THEY JUST ASKED QUESTIONS THEN NO HE COULDNT,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


If he has nothing in his hands you think he stole something?  Are you a moron?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I see a shirt there. I don't see anybody wearing it.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


HOW CAN YOU PURSUE SOMEONE IF YOU ARE STOPPED AND THEY ARE RUNNING TO YOU???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


McMichael didn't see him running out. Your bullshit ends there.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Imbecile. Stand your ground means he didn't have to wait to see if they were going to shoot him or question him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Read the link:








						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...




it being 100 feet will make a huge difference to a jury,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



In the video, the first shot occured behind the truck's front end.  You can hear it and see the smoke from the gun.  Also, the victim was shot in the wrist.  If he was't aiming for him, how did the victim get hit?  Magic?


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


..he saw him go in there, no?? you see a stranger go into someone's property--while they ARE NOT THERE-looks like stealing
sorry--you lose that one


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Read the link:








						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure sure


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



That's not what the law says, dumbass! That is misdemeanor trespassing and rarely even enforced.

"Dad" knew the victim so he had no reason to pursue him at all.


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


..at first I thought the WHITE guys were wrong...but we see AA doing something wrong...and it CLEARLY looks like he wants to steal something


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> violent meaning he had over 100 feet to go a different direction instead he went straight at a man with a gun,,,


 
If an unarmed jogger is ‘violent’ to continue on his intended route because there are two non-violent men with weapons drawn parked in the road ahead you do know you make absolutely no sense whatsover.

Or do you mean he should find a different path because the men blocking the road are violent?

Since McShotgun actually fired a shot before Arbery tried to disarm his attacker it should be a settled matter the armed white men are the violent ones.

Why do you struggle with accepting that white men with guns can be violent.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> It's completely normal to night "jog" around construction sites and then come back and do day "jogs" at the same construction site.
> 
> View attachment 335265


OK.  Prove he stole something.  You can't!  Why not just shut up then?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yet, you have NOTHING to prove he actually did steal something.  Correct?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


“McMichael stated they saw the unidentified male and shouted, ‘Stop, stop, we want to talk to you.’ McMichael stated they pulled up beside the male and shouted ‘stop’ again, at which time Travis exited the truck with the shotgun.”


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That is daytime.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > violent meaning he had over 100 feet to go a different direction instead he went straight at a man with a gun,,,
> ...


it hasnt been proven he was a jogger and it wasnt his intended route,,,he had turned to avoid them before and choose to run straight at them and attack after they asked to talk to them,,,he had 100 feet to do anything other that attack them when they hadnt made any violent moves towards him other than to ask him questions


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Says you, but then again, you _think_ someone named 'mcdaniels' was involved and you _think_ Arbery lived 10 miles away. So hopefully, The killers in this case don't have to rely on anything you have to say about the matter.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Under Georgia Law it isn’t enough to think. You have to see them commit the crime for Citizens Arrest. Otherwise you are liable criminally and civilly.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He has a right to carry especially with him carrying a object in his pants that turned out the be a hammer


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


No, you idiot, he didn't see that either.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


How you know they didn’t?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where on Earth do you see that?


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

....


SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


..were they making a C Arrest or were they just trying to see where he was going/etc?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He doesn't even have proof Arbery wanted to steal something.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The only mentally deficient in this conversation is you. Photos came from the video footage, and as I learn, there is plenty of it. The video I linked to shows a little bit, and you didn't even watched that, but you still made a comment. Typical leftist retard.

Can you tell me, why did the Ahmaud carry a hammer? Maybe "jogging" in timberland shoes is hard so he needed little balance?


----------



## harmonica (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


....you do agree, AA started the problem by going on private property...he isn't a 10 year old going home 
..so, like I said, it's not like some whites saying ''let's get that n&&&&&r''' for no reason---for Jogging While black = that's bullshit


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It's completely normal to night "jog" around construction sites and then come back and do day "jogs" at the same construction site.
> ...



Do I have to prove he stole anything?

Isn't video of breaking into property proof itself that he IS a criminal?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


He stole a hammer. It’s in the video


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Retard, blocking someone's path who's made a discernible effort to avoid them, while brandishing a shotgun, is a threat of violence.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


thats not all of what the law says,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Not necessarily. And even where it is, that's for the police to handle, not some vigilantes.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You made the comment by seeing the first image on youtube video? 

If you, by the way play the video, you could've see the rest. But you didn't, not because you're just stupid retard, but because seeing what's in the video wouldn't support your narrative.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


could be,,,lets see what the jury says since they will have more of the facts than we do,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There was no hammer.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Well we know Travis, the fucker who killed Arbery, couldn't have seen anything. He was inside his home.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


a) that's a fuzzy picture and impossible to determine is a hammer.
b) it was already on the ground before Arbery ran past it.
c) those are Nike running shoes, not timberland shoes.
d) you're an idiot.

Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

‘You don’t go jogging wearing saggy pants’ – Man who called cops on Ahmaud Arbery
					

A man had called the cops of Ahmaud Arbery before he was killed in a struggle with Travis McMichael, noting that he looked suspicious “poking around a construction site” and said he did…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


No, I don't agree with that. And it matters not what I think ... neither Gregory nor Travis McMichael knew he had just come from that house. Travis was inside and Gregory saw a "black male" "hauling ass" down his street. That's all he needed to see to determine the "black male" must've been up to no good, so he and his son were going to arm themselves and go chasing after him in their truck.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



He did not break in.  Try again.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> it hasnt been proven he was a jogger



What authority will tell us if he is a walker, jogger, skipper, runner? I see a video and I see a young man jogging until he gets shot dead by a shooter.

What is the proper white extremist adjective for jogging while black?

‘Musta stole sumthin!!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yes, the law says you must see them commit a felony.  None of that happened.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Great, post a photo of him stealing a hammer ....


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > it hasnt been proven he was a jogger
> ...


I thought he was running away from the rednecks???

and not a single person has come forward and said they saw him jogging,,only running away from an empty house that he walked up to,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


it says more than that as I pointed out earlier when someone posted the text of the law,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I see him jogging in this video up until he reaches the truck. Who knows what you see differently?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That post doesn't show him stealing a hammer. Thanks for admitting you're full of shit.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


so you see him running for maybe 100 feet and you call that jogging????

I thought at that point he was running away from the rednecks after their last encounter???


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


actually, I never saw anyone point a gun at the guy.  not as he approached the truck, not anywhere.  I'm still trying to figure out why these blind fking bats keep saying that.  hmmmmmmmmm they should just point that evidence out to us.  go.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


but they aren't guilty yet.  so what?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Looks like jogging to me.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Jogging lol I saw a guy on the phone with the cops, and a blackie charging a hero.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shows him
Coming around a car to attack the hero


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



It was in the audio from the 911 call and their statement to the police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


not saying much,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Ok. Post your link. Explain how the McMichaels were right.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I didnt say they were right or wrong,,,

just that the law says more than just see them commit the crime


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Nope.  You are in error.

Did you read this:








						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


yes I did read it and no the law says more than just eye witness the crime as I pointed out earlier when the text of the law was  posted,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


right about what?  what were they wrong about?  that's the question you still haven't provided.  waiting.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


so what, how does it fit?  no one pointed a gun.  the video is the video.  can't explain away the video can you?


----------



## excalibur (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Yep, they love to stir up the shit.

Black on white crime is far out of proportion as a percentage of the population, but the radical left that now dominates the MSM won't touch it. They report these stories buried somewhere and rarely if ever follow-up.

There was a move afoot in the NYC Council to forbid police from stating what race a perpetrator was. It failed to pass, for now. But the media very often does just that anyway, which means you know the suspect isn't white.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> someone should shoot those 2 fat mf,ing redneck racists  Otherwise known as republicans





NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > it hasnt been proven he was a jogger
> ...



Yeh....like Negroes never steal anything.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



"jogging"

LOL

Watch the video... not a single running step taken before breaking into property. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



He was running but took a break in somebody's house.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Still stuck on the citizens arrest b.s.   

Let me cut to the chase here.......say the white dudes did make a citizens arrest....or tried to make a citizens arrest of course most  know neither event happened.....but for arguments sake say one or the other or both occurred.

Do you think that would give AA the right to assault the son?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is why they were arrested. They were wrong.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they were arrested because of pressure at the DA's office


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Again....there was no attempt arrest....there was no arrest.

But you are stuck on that...tell us at what point the attempted arrest or the arrest was made.  Again....you were asked to define arrest and you never did.

If you are going to insist an arrest was made....then you shoud be willing to let us know if you even know what an arrest is.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


it looks like he walked there.  again another video that disproves the lefts lie.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



No dummie....they were arrested because some politicians  are trying to placate the Negroes.

It is what is referred to as 'political theater' if you cannot get that you will never understand what is going on.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Exactly....the same thing happened to George Zimmerman


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


i'm disturbed that the black guy attacked a white man standing in the street minding his own business.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So how did they witness a felony, if one did not occur?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If no one pointed a gun, how did the victim get shot?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa  and he went there at night also.....what was there about that place that attracted him so....must of had some kind of weird fetish.

Still....a lot of posters maybe most of them on here still do not know this black character had a mental history....that is why when he broke his probation he was not jailed.....they prosecutor apparantly sympathized with him because he was mentally disturbed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They only got arrested because of a black racist female that took over the case.. they will be released soon, I hope they sue the black biatch


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




Who is the guy running down the street?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> a) that's a fuzzy picture and impossible to determine is a hammer.
> b) it was already on the ground before Arbery ran past it.



Somebody with right tech enhanced it. It’s a stick with leaves.



Jitss617 said:


> Jogging lol I saw a guy on the phone with the cops, and a blackie charging a hero.



He is not on the phone he is video recording his coward son shooting an unarmed young man who was jogging while black.

Autopsy report is out: AA was shot three times.

There were three shots.

The first shot must have wounded him.

Thats big.

AA  was shot at and hit in front of the truck before he tried to get the gun from the fat bastard coward who shot.




McShotgun did point his shotgun at AA and fired and wounded him in the view above.
Thats based on the autopsy report - shot three times .

It explains why a nonviolent jogger had  to become violent to try to survive.

Some hero? shooting an unarmed jogger trying to jog by.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Standing in the street, after chasing the victim down, armed, and parked on the on-coming side of the road in the traffic lane.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



They were arrested by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation (GBI).  You are wrong again.


----------



## Coyote (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Good point.  Those men were doing a good service shooting down another nuisance negro.  How dare anyone arrest them?  Sheesh.

(sarcasm alert)


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Coyote said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Why are you bring race into this


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, you posted that in response to me challenging you to post a photo of him stealing a hammer.

What you posted in response to that has nothing to do with a hammer.

Have you always been this retarded??


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Slobbers the idiot who posted...

_" I saw a guy on the phone with the cops, and a blackie charging a hero. "_​


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Actually they were arrested when a White Guy was in charge. But what are facts for you irrational hatred.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You mean in the 30 feet leading up to the driveway? That's your evidence he wasn't jogging? How does that reveal what he was doing prior to entering the frame of that video?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They were arrested because video surfaced which proved they lied to police about what actually happened.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


read the law,,eye witness is not the only criteria,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




How many times do I need to show you the hammer


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOLOL

That's what you think people do to mind their own business? They stop their vehicle in the middle of a road and stand guard with a shotgun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


One is white one is a black female


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


sure doesnt mean he was jogging,,,
has anyone come forward and say they saw him jogging???


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


What lie?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's a fuzzy object that can be anything and was already on the ground when Arbery jogged past it.

But more to the point -- you said he was on video stealing a hammer.

*"He stole a hammer. It’s in the video"*​
Post a photo of him stealing a hammer ...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hey look, buncha joggers...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well who goes jogging with a hammer?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Blahhhhh hahahahhaha hahahha


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Any gun safety class you will ever take will tell you that your finger remains off the trigger until you're ready to shoot something.

Not that you would know that, because it's abundantly clear that you know nothing about guns, gun ownership or guns safety.

Oh, wait, that's right. That's because you're a felon...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You can cite the law but you lack the intelligence to properly interpet it.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes, anybody with a functioning brain who watched the video with him jogging.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Does anybody know how uncomfortable it is to jog with khakis on. FOR 20 MILES!? Lol untied shoes. My balls would be so soggy lol


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Do you have a link to the information from those break ins and thefts?

Because I don't believe the police do.

Regardless, even if he stole everything in the place, it does nothing to exonerate the McMichael pair or even mitigate the severity of what they did.

Not even a little bit...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I hope he was ready to shoot he was being charged by a fucking assailant! He held back until the last second


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Does anybody know how uncomfortable it is to jog with khakis on. FOR 20 MILES!? Lol untied shoes. My balls would be so soggy lol



Your balls get soggy because Mommy never changes your diaper...


----------



## Coyote (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Looks like a stick.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


do you know the difference between jogging and running from something???

distance,,

so did anyone see him jogging outside of what we see in the videos???


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He told police they pulled up alongside of Arbery when Travis got out. The video revealed they had actually parked further down the road where Travis got out as they waited for Arbery while brandishing a shotgun.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Looks like a hammer he threw


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



ok. Post it and tell us what it says.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If they did not see it, they cannot perform a citizen's arrest and it must be a felony.  This comes from a GA DA.  End of discussion.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's because it is a stick. A hammer is an object jizz617 uses to "cure" his headaches.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

In *Georgia*, the *law* states that a private person may *arrest* someone if a crime is committed in his presence or “within his immediate knowledge.” But if it is a felony, the *citizen* can stop someone from escaping if the *citizen* has “reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.”

Thus even if the Father and Son had attempted to make a citizens arrest or actually made a citizens arrest they would be legally entitled to do so.

However I have not seen any evidence they made a citizens arrest or even attempted to make a citizens arrest.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Your concession is accepted.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


sorry but I am tired of the circle jerk games,,,it was posted earlier and I pointed it out,,,

you not knowing kinda means you dont know because you havent read it,,,

go read it,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You said, in the video, he stole a hammer. Either post a photo of him stealing a hammer or you're caught lying yet again.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


sorry but youre wrong,,,the law was just posted and it clearly states thats not the only criteria,,,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Does anybody know how uncomfortable it is to jog with khakis on. FOR 20 MILES!? Lol untied shoes. My balls would be so soggy lol


He didn't jog for 20 miles.

You're lying yet again.

No one is surprised.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exactly.  The so called expert on Georgia law who apparantly gets all her legal knowlddge from a couple of para-legals lacks the ability aka the intelligence to properly interpet law.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


From what was he running?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


he never got the chance to interpret it cause he never read it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


if you dont already know you need to educate yourself or shut up,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can’t answer the question because it will
Answer yours lol


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

And you can tell that by a fuzzy picture extracted from a frame in a video?

Even though he makes no throwing motion.

Even though that object was already on the ground.

Even though enhanced video reveals it was just a stick on the ground.

Even though there's no mention of a hammer in the vicinity of this murder in the police report.

Even though you're mentally challenged.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They are interviewing all the cops on the scene.. it will come out then..


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals

vs.

The black jogger............who comidtted a felony (brought a  gun to school) was convicted placed on 5 yrs probation.

The he engaged in theft thus violating  his probation.....but nothing was done...he  should have been in jail.  If he had been where he  belonged he would still be alive.

Yet the liberals want us to believe he is just so innocent...he ranks right up there with Mother Teresa
bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Then just like the the Zimmerman case the media plays games with photos..........show the best possible photo of the black dude they could find......but show the white dudes in their jail outfit.

Keep tuned this case is getting crazier by the second.

Latest development....video emerges of the black dude  visiting  that same  home at night....what is that all about?   Did he have some sort of obsession with that house....maybe Satan  lured him  there...as in  the devil made him do it???


----------



## progressive hunter (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


its not been proven he was a jogger,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...



No, that is the propaganda around this case. If you want the facts, they are available. 









						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com
				




A good discussion of the details of the case, with laws identified, and explained, with links if you doubt her interpretation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Miscarriage of justice,, poor guys are being lynched by democrats


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Your facts are backwards.  Try again.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Are you really this stupid.
Since when have all crimes been felonies?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> ...



And the Earth is Flat. We faked the moon landing. Artificial Sweeteners are good for you, and Anna Nicole married for Love. Any other insane conspiracy theories you believe in besides these?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Now there you go again mistating the facts.......the guy shooting the video was not involved in any way except as a witness.  

When you claim the vehicle behind the jogger was pursuing him that is  like saying anytime is behind you they are pursuing you......too funny  ....thats just more proof you lack good cognitive ability...couple that with your inability to interpet law....a perfect storm ...of nonsense....which you present constantly.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You apparently can't fucking read!

I never said that, dumbass!  

What they witnessed was at best a misdemeanor and since the "Dad" knew the guy, why confront him with a loaded gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


They did nothing wrong, if you stop pretending the black did  nothing wrong it might dawn on you that this is serious. These men deserve to be treated fairly. Just stop pretending this kid did nothing wrong it insane.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Well....since he wasn't talking about a felony and you were....I'm just responding to one of your usually stupid posts accordingly.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Entering a dwelling with the intent on stealing is a felony in Georgia


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Too many think the incident of  the so called black jogger trespassing, burglarizing whtever he was  doing at the house under construction and he was in the house more than once at daytime and then at night...has some  importance...not so  completely irrelevant.

The only issue of importance in this case is the assault by the so called black jogger upon the guy with the shotgun,

all the other chatter, hyperbole etc.  is just for people who like to argue...nothing wrong  with that but it confuses many as in they have been led to believe that if the black cannot be seen stealing anything that means he is innocent.....wheras it only means his is not guilty of burglary or tresspassing.

What he is guilty of for sure is assault.

Here is the video...I managed to find it again...but the media is doing its best to censor this video from all websites as it is just too difficult for them to see that and  then claim two white guys got of their truck and assaulted a innocent black man....that is  their narrative.

Now watch this video which proves that is a lie....


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Putz, he wasn't running from anything.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why are you so beyond unreasonable? Are you insane?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Direct knowledge of a felony is the other possibility, which McMichael also didn't have.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Police report said he saw a video so I don’t know if he had access to this guys security system, or what but he said he saw video.. we will find out


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You can't post a link to him stealing a hammer because he didn't steal a hammer, though you lied and falsely claimed he stole a hammer in the video.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, this occurred months ago. Your hallucinations about a hammer are not going to materialize.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have still pic of hime throwing a hammer


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh, they'll be treated fairly -- once they're incarcerated. Inmates love cops.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They didn’t interview all the cops on the scene, nothing about the break in, the poor guy is scared for his life he prob won’t comment lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 you sound like a terrorist.. you want two innocent men in jail to die for political reasons, to race bait.. you are a terrorist


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You said there's video of him stealing a hammer. Yet you can't seem to find a pic of him stealing it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I’m using logic, and I’m being reasonable.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Entering a dwelling with the intent on stealing is a felony in Georgia


Great, post evidence he was intent on stealing something.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Entering a dwelling with the intent on stealing is a felony in Georgia
> ...


I’m being reasonable, was he in there to figure out where the couch was going?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



hehheh   Well.....we have to remember this black dude had mental problems...verified by the  former D.A.   So really no telling what he  was doing in that house....he was visiting it more than once in the daytime and at night ....very strange to say the least.

Anyhow and irregardless of  what he was doing in that house he definitely commidtted assault on the white guy with the shotgun...that is what got him killed.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Putz, pointing out reality to you is not unreasonable.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I can see the video. I’ll signs show his intent was criminal


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is serious, and the men are being treated fairly. I will absolutely object if they are denied any of their civil rights. Just as I have in the past when anyone is deprived of their rights.

In many ways, you are just as bad as a far left loony Liberal. They hate the Second Amendment, and want to pretend the words do not mean what they clearly say, and what the founders obviously intended. They try to claim that the Second Amendment only applies to the Army or National Guard. As if you would ever need a Constitutional Amendment that the Military Should have weapons to fight a war. No matter what you say, they will not shift from that stance. No matter how much contextual evidence you provide showing that the Founders really meant everyone, those loony leftists just will not admit it. 

You are exactly the same. Link after link. Post after post. You refuse to admit your heroes did anything wrong. Legal Experts, Lawyers, Cops, and a host of others who have studied the matter tell you that your position is untenable based upon facts and evidence. Yet you persist. Obstinate to the extreme. 

It is absolutely serious. The fate of the White Race does not rest upon it. The ability of gun owners to possess and utilize their weapons in case of life or death emergencies will not be affected. But it is absolutely serious. 

I’ll even go one further on you regarding fairness. Just as I have objected to police misconduct in the past, if it arises in this case, clear misconduct, like Cops planting evidence, withholding evidence from the defense, or lying under oath, I will object. Because again, my loyalty is to the Constitution, the nation, and the truth. 

Truth must be based upon facts. Imagine Facts as the dots with numbers on them for those draw a picture things we did as children, and kids today do on their computers or iPads. The truth is the lines that connect those facts. The truth is those two men committed crimes. 

I have said before that yes, Ahmad did Trespass. But as I pointed out many times, there are limits in the law as to who can press charges, and that means who can place an individual under arrest, for that crime. The law, which must be based upon the Constitution, is clear. The Law which derives it’s authority from the Constitution must be fair. It must apply to all equally. 

Yes, it is most serious. And now, we are moving forward. In a year or so, there will be a trial. And I will watch it to see if the Police committed any Misconduct as they did with Bundy, and many others. If they did, I will expect and argue that the McMichaels should go free. Not because they are innocent of the charges, but because of the misconduct. The same way I argue always. 

But if you had read those links, you would have a better idea of what probably happened. I say probably, because here the dots the truth is connecting are very faint. But it seems likely. Again, it does not bode well for the Defense of those two men. 

We are a nation of laws. We define right and wrong that way. We punish those who do wrong, in a proportional manner, based upon the evidence in each case. In this case, the evidence released so far is very damaging to the McMichaels. Not because they are White. Not because the Victim was Black. But because the evidence says what you desperately refuse to admit it says. 

The law says what it says. It isn’t new. This isn’t the first case where a new law is being tested. This is the same law that has been applied many thousands of times. And the McMichaels broke that law. In my and pretty much every legal field experts opinion. Now, I expect the Prosecution to follow the rules, and obey the law, and insure that the McMichaels are tried fairly. I said before, and I will repeat this. I sincerely hope that they get a different lawyer. Because the one they have, is not good for them. 

If they were in Savannah, and this was 25 years ago, I would have suggested Sonny Seiler. Sonny could probably get them off. At least a Hung Jury. But it is going to take a smart legal mind to defend them. Not from the unfair charges, but from the fair charges that they earned. 

You need to stop screaming it is a set up or all bullshit. It isn’t. If you really want to help them, you should start collecting money for their legal defense. They are going to need a really good legal team. Otherwise they are going to go to Georgia’s Prison system, which is an abomination by any stretch of the imagination. In my opinion, it is a disgrace, but I am one person and my single voice is lost on that issue. 

Seriously. Stomping your foot and swearing that the sun rises in the West is not going to help them. Cough up some cash for their defense. They are going to need a million dollars if they go to trial. There is one way a Retired Cop could afford that, but I doubt that even the most corrupt cop in Glynn County could skim that much cash and still have any of it left.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, direct knowledge of the felony committed that day. Not based on his false recollection of the guy he saw on some other video which wasn't even Arbery.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

I posted a video of a police officer that says this is not a murder


SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I posted a video of a police officer that says this is not a murder at most it will be a manslaughter. But the video clearly shows the black guy attacked a white guy with the gun and held off till the last second


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Facts of this case......a father  and son associated with law enforcement and never in trouble of any kind, never arrested for anything but are called criminals by  the liberals
> ...



Are you claiming the so called black jogger never committed a felony?

Have you forgotten he brought a gun to school was convicted and placed on 5 yrs probation which he violated by stealing.

Yet due to black privilege nothing was done about his violation  of his parole....the former D.A,  Barnhill indicated it was because there was sympathy for him as he had a  mental history.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Because his ex police officer I guarantee you the property owner gave him permission to view the security camera anytime he wanted and he saw him in there with the intent to steal. He says he saw it on a video camera on the police report


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Great, prove you're not making shit up -- whicj cops on the scene have not been interviewed?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well they murdered someone, so why is it unfair for them to face the same consequences?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We will see hehe


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Self defense isn’t Murder terrorist


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No,  you're lying. There's a difference. 

If you weren't lying, you'd be able to prove your clsim and show the video of him stealing a hammer.

Also bear in mind -- the home owner of that property has stated that nothing was stolen.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Too many think the incident of  the so called black jogger trespassing, burglarizing whtever he was  doing at the house under construction and he was in the house more than once at daytime and then at night...has some  importance...not so  completely irrelevant.
> 
> The only issue of importance in this case is the assault by the so called black jogger upon the guy with the shotgun,
> 
> ...



That is the same video that has been posted here in this thread enough times it is probably in the top 10 on YouTube. Censor it? Every news organization has it on their home page. Granted unlike you they don’t have a cropped screen and show more information. But I suppose that you don’t want more information out there. 

Now, you argue that the video is all the proof that is needed. Ok. In compliance with what Georgia Law were the two men stopped in the middle of the road, exited the truck and approaching the black guy? 


There is the raw video, again. 

It wasn’t Citizens Arrest. They had no legal authority to do so. If you argue they were going to detain and not arrest Arbury, then you have to know it would have been an illegal deprivation of an individuals freedom. Still a Felony. 

Once the idiots left their house, short of returning home, which their wounded pride would not allow, they were going to end up in Jail.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And it isn’t self defense. In Georgia you can’t claim Self Defense if you were the instigator of the confrontation, or in the commission of a felony. Otherwise every idiot who robbed a store and killed the clerk would claim self defense.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Shitstain, I challenged you to post proof he was intent on stealing something.  Your answer should not be in the form of questioning me. I don't have your answer.

So let's try this again...

post evidence he was intent on stealing something...


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Your hallucinations are not proof.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Perhaps he was fascinated by the process in which a house is made. All the disparate parts we take for granted being installed. Electrical cables, water, sewage, lighting and air conditioning and a host of other specialties. The precision spacing on the studs and exact positioning of so many vital parts. 

Since nothing was missing according to the Homeowner, you may suspect him of Burglary, but so far we don’t seem to have much evidence to support that suspicion.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You spew a lot of verbiage which has no relevance to this case.....you go on and on about that they had no legal right to coduct a  citizens arrest...I posted the Georgia Law which contradicts what you claim.

And again....it really is not relevant...because they did not make an arrest nor did they attempt to make an arrest....you have no evidence whatsoever they arrested the blackjogger or attempted to arrest the black jogger.

The father was a former policemen and he knew how to make an arrest if he had desired to do so...no such event occurred...though you dishonestly keep implying it did.

In the video you can see the so called black jogger running down the street towards the men and their truck....they are far ahead of him and the truck is parked...the door on the left side is open...the son is  outside the truick to the left and slightly to the front....the father is in the bed of the truck and never gets out until the incident is over.

In the video posted numereous times and which you have no excuse not to have watched ....you make no comments on it...why is that?

Anyhow....in the video you see the so called  black jogger run up to the truck and then go around the right side of it.....he is not restrained in any way...and there is plenty of room for him to get around the truck which he did and thus he could have continued jogging on down the street...nothing to restrain him or detain him....he did not have handcuffs on either.......yet instead of jogging on down the street he quickly veered to the left and  attacked the white dude with the shotgun....they scuffled for control of the weapon....3 shots were fired during this struggle and ultimately the so called black jogger....jogs no more but collapses and dies.

Do you dispute any of that?  Did you watch the video?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You think the property owner gave him access to his security camera??

Do you have any idea just how fucked in the head you are? Here's what the homeowner actually said about the McMichaels, through his attorney...









						Witness in Arbery case says ‘no crime’ occurred at his construction site
					

The man who captured construction site footage tells News4Jax the McMichaels' response was 'unjustified.'




					www.news4jax.com
				




_Graddy said her client never used the word “burglary" *nor did he share any of the information with the McMichaels, with whom he was not acquainted*. She added that nothing was ever stolen from the construction site.

“Even if theft or damage had occurred, the Englishes would never have wanted a vigilante response,” Graddy said. “*The Englishes did not know the McMichaels*. The Englishes never enlisted the McMichaels to do what they did and do not want to be part of any effort to justify the McMichaels’ actions.”_​
See that...? More evidence you're full of shit.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


McMichael wasn't protected by Georgia's self defense law.


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The guy that shoots himself


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


_*"I posted the Georgia Law which contradicts what you claim."*_

Then you lie because no Georgia law granted them the authority to engage a citizen’s arrest. That would have required them to have either witnessed a felony or had direct knowledge of a felony. They certainly didn't witness it since all they say they saw was a "black male" "hauling ass" down their street. And they certainly no direct knowledge if it since no one saw what took place inside that house until video of Arbery standing inside it was just released on video the other day.


----------



## two_iron (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Show me that video


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Still haven’t given the crime


----------



## jc456 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I never said they didn’t


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And let’s keep going. What did the McMichaels do when he jogged around the truck? Did the McJunior get in his truck and head home? No. According to Daddy, they called on Arbury to stop. It is even in the 911 call. So two armed men are calling on the guy to stop, in fact, they have moved ahead of him to force him to stop. 

Is that not true? According to McMichael’s statement to the Police and the video it is. Well sort of true. According to McMichael, they pulled up along side and Junior got out of the truck and then was attacked by Arbury. But that isn’t what happened is it? 

You don’t get to cherry pick the evidence. Your assertion has to take it all into consideration and you have to address it all.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes it has been given. Aggravated Assault. It has been posted. It was posted in this very series of replies. If you can’t read don’t blame me.

It was one of the charges they had filed against them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...






Jitss617 said:


> They did nothing wrong, if you stop pretending the black did  nothing wrong it might dawn on you that this is serious. These men deserve to be treated fairly. Just stop pretending this kid did nothing wrong it insane.



They did everything wrong when they decided to use lethal force to attempt to detain a burglary suspect who could not have stolen what would be of significance from an open unlocked structure. Use of lethal force against an alleged construction site thief is not only unreasonable it is absurd.

In Georgia referring to Citizens Arrest: “What courts have interpreted it to mean is that you can only use the amount of force that’s reasonable to detain a person under the circumstances,” Bowen said.









						Breaking down Georgia’s Citizen’s Arrest Law
					

The McMichael’s told police they were attempting to make a citizen’s arrest. News 3 is looking at Georgia’s laws. Georgia’s Citizen’s Arrest Law allows people to arres…




					www.google.com
				




It was unreasonable for two alleged good citizens to take a life over a pocket full of stolen nails or nothing stolen at all.,

So it is not unreasonable for murderers to pay for the unreasonable crime they chose to commit.

There is never an ounce of reasonableness coming off the keyboards of white extremists.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Is your analytical aka reasoning skills really that bad or are you just being obstinate?
The black dude killed himself....what did he think would happen when he charged and attacked a guy with a shotgun?

What is there about that you cannot wrap your head around?

You will probably come with something oh...if those two rednecks had stayed home none of this would happen.

Those rednecks cared about their community....wanted to protect it...wanted to make sure the black dude was checked out...to see if he was a  threat to the community or not.

The black dude was not restrained in any way...he could have kept right on joggin down that road...instead he veered left committed a violent assault and whilst trying to wrest the weapon away got killed....thus he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 12, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Anyhow....in the video you see the so called black jogger run up to the truck and then go around the right side of it.....he is not restrained in any way...and there is plenty of room for him to get around the truck which he did and thus he could have continued jogging on down the street...nothing to restrain him or detain him....he did not have handcuffs on either.......yet instead of jogging on down the street he quickly veered to the left and attacked the white dude with the shotgun....they scuffled for control of the weapon....3 shots were fired during this struggle and ultimately the so called black jogger....jogs no more but collapses and dies.
> 
> Do you dispute any of that? Did you watch the video?



I have and it proved you are lying:




you’ve seen it.  This is when the first shot was fired at -18 turning to -19 

The Jogger just passed the front of the truck.and was shot and wounded.* for trying to pass and continue jogging.

I say he was likely wounded on the wrist by the first shot because the autopsy report came out yesterday and stated he was shot three times. The other two were were wounds to the chest. there were three shots fired .

Ttat neans Arbury was shot and wounded on the right side of the rosd - He was correct to assume he couid be shot in the back if he kept going wounded and all as SavannahMann has pointed out. —. AA Decided to fight by trying to take away the shotgun and have something to keep the other insane white maniac from continuing the aggravated assault they launched against him.

Run the video slo mo with the sound on.
You will hear and see when the first shot was fired.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 12, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Nonsense....they did not try to detain anyone....the father in the bed of the pickup never got out till it was all over....the son standing off to the left and front of the truck was not trying to detain anyone

All this is visible on the video....what is wrong with you that you cannot see that?

I would presume you just do not want to see it...your bias is so strong it affects your vision and most definitely your mind and its ability to properly analyze something as in using logic or at least some common sense.

You are so obsessed with your pre-conceived notion that blacks are always innocent you simply will not open your mind to the truth.

They never wanted or decided to use lethal force ...that simply happened as a result of the son being attacked....they never expected that....they never thought anyone would be stupid enough to attack them especially when their weapons were in full view of the suspect.

Your view of this incident is extremely flawed...anyone that cannot look at that video and see the black dude attacking has a big cognitive problem of some sort.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



See my post #1898.     He was already wounded from the first shot according to autopsy report  having three shotgun wounds.

EACH SHOT HIT HIM IF THAT IS THE CASE.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow....in the video you see the so called black jogger run up to the truck and then go around the right side of it.....he is not restrained in any way...and there is plenty of room for him to get around the truck which he did and thus he could have continued jogging on down the street...nothing to restrain him or detain him....he did not have handcuffs on either.......yet instead of jogging on down the street he quickly veered to the left and attacked the white dude with the shotgun....they scuffled for control of the weapon....3 shots were fired during this struggle and ultimately the so called black jogger....jogs no more but collapses and dies.
> ...



Look boyo you have nothing your video will not even work...I provided you with a video that did work and asked you to watch and listen to it and note the exact time when the shot was fired....easy to do because there was a clock on the video counting down the seconds....all you had to do was stop the video when you heard the first shot and noted the time....which was 22 seconds into the video if i remember correctly...but you refused to do tht.

Now you post a video that does not work and a still shot with an arrow  which proves nothing...are you really tht delusional?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



I have heard he was hit by 3 shots...but since it took 3 shots to bring him down the first 2 shots must have just been minor wounds certainly not lethal.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



More stupidity....the instigator was the black guy...he instigated by assaulting the guy with the shotgun...I suppose he thought he could snatch it and if he had been successful doing that...what would he have done then?

Let me ask you this....if you have a weapon on you and someone is trying to take it away from you...would you be in fear of your life?

The more posts of yours I read the more obvious it is....you wayyyyyyy out there...I mean wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy out there.  No common sense. No logic----only a crazy movie running in your head entitled all  black people are innocent victims.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> In the video you can see the so called black jogger running down the street towards the men and their truck....they are far ahead of him and the truck is parked...the door on the left side is open...the son is outside the truick to the left and slightly to the front....the father is in the bed of the truck and never gets out until the incident is over.





MacTheKnife said:


> Anyhow....in the video you see the so called black jogger run up to the truck and then go around the right side of it.....he is not restrained in any way...and there is plenty of room for him to get around the truck which he did and thus he could have continued jogging on down the street...nothing to restrain him or detain him....he did not have handcuffs on either.......yet instead of jogging on down the street he quickly veered to the left and attacked the white dude with the shotgun....they scuffled for control of the weapon....3 shots were fired during this struggle and ultimately the so called black jogger....jogs no more but collapses and dies.
> 
> Do you dispute any of that? Did you watch the video?



I have and it proved you are lying:

View attachment 335384
you’ve seen it.  This is when the first shot was fired at -18 turning to -19 

The Jogger just passed the front of the truck.and was shot and wounded.* for trying to pass and continue jogging.

I say he was likely wounded on the wrist by the first shot because the autopsy report came out yesterday and stated he was shot three times. The other two were were wounds to the chest. ttere were three shots fired .

Ttat neans Arbury was shot and wounded on  the right side of the rosd - He was correct to assume he couid be shot in the back of he Kept going wounded and all.,

BUT AA Decided to fight and tried to take away the gun and have something to keep the the other insane white maniac from continuing the attempt to stop him.  



MacTheKnife said:


> All this is visible on the video....what is wrong with you that you cannot see that?



I know. Except the when your hero was in front of the truck and thus blocked from camera view - but he was there in the right side of the road when fired the first shot.

run it in slo mo second slowest setting with the sound on. You will see .



MacTheKnife said:


> the son standing off to the left and front of the truck was not trying to detain anyone



The coward shot and wounded an unarmed man for jogging while The video shows he went to the middle if the right lane at least and fired the first shot. He wounded AA per the autopsy report being shot three times .


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




the video.shows you are lying that AA was was shot first left of the double yellow line.

The first shot was fired when both men were in front of the truck and AA had barely changed direction, but a coward.with a shotgun stood in his way.

And shot him .

It’s right here the first shot was fired:




And remember the truck is parked at an angle.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Dude are you nuts?..i can see one leg slightly to the left of the truck the shooters head slightly left of the truck  ..if the blue arrow is pointing at the head of  the black guy he is just beyond the left  front middle of the truck most likely grabbing the gun and thus deflecting the barrel which caused the first shot to only graze him...at any rate not a lethal shot. 

Anyhow to be in that position in front of the truck means he had to veer left as is plainly shown in the video that does work.  Thus before the first shot went off he was already upon the shooter trying to get his gun away from him...all of this is so obvious and I am sure the jury views this in slow motion  with  all the other technical help they may get they will no problem understanding the black rushed the white guy and most likely caused the first shot to go off himself.

If the shooter had been lying in wait to fire just as soon as the black guy cleared the  front of the truck the black dude would most likely be laying over on the grass on the right side of the road.

Your credibility on this is zilch.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> can see one leg slightly to the left of the truck the shooters head slightly left of the truck .





in this frame look at the angle of the truck and remember the shot was prior to this.




THE front left tire is 3ft from yellow line.. The  Shooters hat is seen through the windshield before this  view. That puts shooters head 4 ft across the centerline.

Add 3 ft to the tip of the barrel - that could be seven feet across the line on an 8ft road when AA was shot.

with 2 ft reach AA could easily have been on the right side of the rosd when he couid have tried to deflect the shotgun away.

Whatever you need to do to paint AA as the aggressor won’t  work becsuse you concede the first shot Was fired and hit him before the men moved to the left.,


And why arent we seeing the Old man’s video. Ttat would show exactly what happened. Unless he destroyed it.
and why wouid he do thst?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

No it is  simply not  clear enough to determine much of anything distances or whatever ...the black guy cannot even be seen...I assume at this point he is grappling with the shooter there is no way to tell in the photo when  the shot was actually fired.

Nothing you present indicates what you claim...that the shooter fired whilst the black guy was jogging by....actually these photos indicate that the black had veered over towards the shooter just as shown as the video shows. It appears to me in this scene they are most likely fighting over the gun ...the black guy trying to wrest it away and they are several ft. from the right side of the road where the shooter would be if he had been shot as he was jogging by.   Thus your claim makes no sense in more than one way actually.

Sorry I know you spent a lot of time on this but your theory just does not wash and it also goes against logic and commonsense.....if they just wanted to shoot the guy aka committ cold blooded murder they would not have called the police and most likely if they really wanted to murder the guy they would have done so as they drove by him.....but to park the truck and wait for him....makes no sense if they really wanted to shoot him.

Not to mention they had no motive to murder him....makes no sense....why would they want to kill the guy?...that is ridiculous.  As the father said they intended to make a citizens arrest but obviously never did.

They encountered this guy 3 times according to what i have read the first time when they drove up to him and told him they needed to talk to him...he just turned and jogged in a different direction and then they caught up with him again and passed him by and went down the road quite a distance and parked.....they had no way of knowing if he would continue jogging towards them are jog in another direction so they could not have planned to murder because they did not even know for sure he would jog past them as they were parked.  
The video I posted actually shows much more.....you can actually see the black guy rushing across the  front of  the truck through  the  windshield....and as soon as he makes contact with the shooter the gun discharges...whether by the shooter pulling on the gun causing it to discharge or whether the shooter squeezed of a round is not known.  Either way is possible.

Not even to mention these are not the kind of people that go out and committ cold blooded murder...the father was assocciated with the police department for decades...just not something he would do or allow his  son to do...it is ridiculous more than ridiculous to suggest otherwise.

I think you have watched too many hollywood movies boyo.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> No it is  simply not  clear enough to determine much of anything distances or whatever ...the black guy cannot even be seen...I assume at this point he is grappling with the shooter there is no way to tell in the photo when  the shot was actually fired.
> 
> Nothing you present indicates what you claim...that the shooter fired whilst the black guy was jogging by....actually these photos indicate that the black had veered over towards the shooter just as shown as the video shows. It appears to me in this scene they are most likely fighting over the gun ...the black guy trying to wrest it away and they are several ft. from the right side of the road where the shooter would be if he had been shot as he was jogging by.   Thus your claim makes no sense in more than one way actually.
> 
> ...



Your white extremist gun nut heroes do not have a self defense case even if your original story were true that the gunnsn on the ground was completely on the left side of the road before AA grabs the shotgun snd shotgun then shotgun goes off.

they committed aggravated assault when they exhibited the intent to use lethal force agsint an unarmed person exibiting no danger to the public at all. 

but as is confirmed by the video when the shotgun was aimed at AA at close range on the right side of the road and a shot was fired - that negates all self defense dreams you white extremists have that the gunmen fired a shot only in self defense.

AA was acting in self defense against a Gunman that pointed a shotgun at him Close Range and he was wounded from that shot. 

it is self defense to try to take the weapon away from someone who just shot you..

Thats what you see after the first shot goes off AA avting in self defense not the shooter.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He’s the cop on the street, he must have been watching.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


From the police report, 99%


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In self defense? You terrorist


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The home owner is under constant murder threats from blackies. He wants it to end, he’s being told he better not have evidence.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How is standing there a instigation?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Because he was in a home he should’ve been in, that had a ton of work equipment in, there has been still pictures past the neighborhood by the owner, I’m sure the owner wishes this would go away and black people would stop threatening to kill him but he’s going to have to step up and tell the truth tell them why he was passing out video stills of a black man stealing things from his construction site


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course we do he was in a dwelling looking for things to steal, maybe it was just a hammer, but his intention was to steal


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So why was he passing still pics and video to neighbors? How do you think the pics got leaked? Lol hacking? Haha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He will be, that’s the only conclusion you can draw from the video if I can’t protect myself as somebody runs 100 mph towards me attacks me engage me in violence then we have an issue in this country and I will not stand for terrorism


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


He said in the police report he saw video. Do you know what he means by this?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I actually love this. I am not a politician. I did not write the laws. The laws were written long ago. My entire argument has been based upon those laws.

So where did I learn about them? From a number of sources. Including CCW training courses which covered among other things what the law said and how I could get in a lot of trouble very fast.

That is an important point. It doesn’t matter what color the people are. I have said it would not matter if the guy had been named Arnold Adams and had been a pasty faced white guy like me. The shooting was wrong.

The problem with you is that you refuse to admit the law says what it does. The Georgia equivalent of Brandishing was in the news long before this situation. Before the shooting the State Senate was examining the law and considering changes to the text. The people pushing for the change pointed out accurately that if you detained someone at gunpoint for police you would be in jeopardy of being arrested for Aggravated Assault.

You see. The way the law is written right now you could not present a weapon in public. That means you could not pull it or point it or have it in your hand during any dispute unless there was a threat that a reasonable person would perceive to life.

In Georgia you have to have a Concealed Weapons License to carry open. It is why you don’t see the open carry assembly events here. And walking down the street with a rifle slung across your chest could be enough if someone sees it and is afraid for you to go to jail.

That is the law. I did not write it. There is no section of the law that allows you to hold someone at gunpoint. There is no alternative reading. If you break out the firepower in public there had better be a threat to life.

That has nothing to do with the race of the person. The McMichaels could have been black too and it would still break the law.

Now let’s say you are in the middle of the street. You are waving a gun around and someone bops you in the noggin. They would not have committed a crime. Because you were the perceived threat. They get to claim self defense. Not you. Georgia law says you do not get to claim self defense if you are attacking someone else.

Now. From my point of view it is as if we are arguing about the Ten Commandments. You scream the first commandment is Honor thy Father and Mother. I say no. That is the fourth. The first is I am the Lord Thy God Thou shall have no other God before me.

Now the McMichaels literally did the textbook do not do this from my training courses. That is exactly what the instructors told us we would be in jail if we did. The instructors were retired and current police.

So how does Race come into it? If it comes in at all it is the McMichaels who figured they would get a pass based upon race. Either that or they counted on the notorious Glynn County Good Old Boys to protect them.

So I have to wonder. Why are you upset with me and others who are all saying exactly the same thing? Legal analysts and other cops in the news. They all are saying that McMichaels broke the law. The text of the law is available. Georgia just lost a Supreme Court Case in which the could not prevent the law from being published in other online sources. So it is out there for free.

It has nothing to do with race. The text of the law is sinking the McMichaels.

Now I just saw where Arbury’s mother is demanding the Death Penalty. I disagree. I do not think it is warranted. I am opposed to that to begin with. But even if I was in favor this case does not seem to warrant it. I am also opposing the push for hate crimes law in Georgia. I have always believed that you serve justice and discredit the irrational prejudices by focusing on the actions and applying the same laws to everyone.

Focus on the actions and the circumstances and find the truth that connects the dots of the facts. The same laws must apply to everyone. That has nothing to do with Race. It has everything to do with the Constitution I swore an oath to defend and protect when I was 18.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Man decides to run into a loaded shotgun. Dies from covid-19.

He should have worn a mask.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The two white heroes tried to stop the burglary suspect. He decided to assault them.

The only victims of the story is the man who got unnecessarily beaten up, and the property owner.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Sadly the law does not agree with you. And as an aside. The Property Owner says nothing was taken and he never talked with the McMichaels.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Forget the Property the man attacked a man trying to take his gun to shoot them what do you want him to do give him the gun because he’s white I just got shot because he’s white and a racist are you crazy


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


when did you become a mind reader???


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


see it's ok for the black dude to attempt a citizen arrest.  Because if that's what they say they did, then that's what AA did. It didn't work out for him though. Still no evidence of these two white guys doing anything accept stand in the street in a stopped car. Wasn't known that that's now a crime.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


without evidence?  hmmmmmm the video shows self defense.  you don't think that video isn't going to go in as evidence?  hahahahahahahaha surrrrrrrre.  other than that video, you got nothing.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


you didn't know leftists are gods and know all?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


what force did the Mcfamily  use?  tell us.  are you saying the guy 100 yards behind them in the street running couldn't have avoided them?  please tell me you have another video to show that he couldn't have gone a different direction than what he went?  please, no one got in his face, no one grabbed him, when did shouting stop become assault?  post that statute.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


he had his hands on the gun for all three shots.  again, the gun was never pointed at the black man.  the black man veered off his running course to attack the man with the gun.  FACT!!!


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Standing in the street with a gun has been a crime for a very long time in Georgia. Doubt me? Come on down and do it. Rush someone with a shotgun and see what happens.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You keep demanding it. We keep posting it. And you keep ignoring it and demanding proof. So here is what I suggest. Come on down to Georgia. Stop your car in the street. Stand there holding your shotgun. Say hello to the cops and the Judge.

We have posted the statute a dozen times. You have not read it once. Or you have some serious 50 first dates type memory issues. Which is it?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


which is it,,,standing in the street  with a gun or rushing someone with a gun???
you just said two different things,,,

in this case arbrey is the one that rushed someone with a gun,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Were the cops involved in a felony?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow....in the video you see the so called black jogger run up to the truck and then go around the right side of it.....he is not restrained in any way...and there is plenty of room for him to get around the truck which he did and thus he could have continued jogging on down the street...nothing to restrain him or detain him....he did not have handcuffs on either.......yet instead of jogging on down the street he quickly veered to the left and attacked the white dude with the shotgun....they scuffled for control of the weapon....3 shots were fired during this struggle and ultimately the so called black jogger....jogs no more but collapses and dies.
> ...


the yellow arrow is where the black man came from.  He moved to the blue arrow.  without force.  his move from yellow to blue was voluntary.  the court will see that.  So there was no force, it was voluntary.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > In the video you can see the so called black jogger running down the street towards the men and their truck....they are far ahead of him and the truck is parked...the door on the left side is open...the son is outside the truick to the left and slightly to the front....the father is in the bed of the truck and never gets out until the incident is over.
> ...


can't play your photo.  it's a photo.  you haven't provided your video to play.  so you are in fact in error.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


no you haven't posted jack shit.  there's a video and you haven't been able to prove anything outside that video.  come back when you have something more than the video.  everything else you posted is a fictional story that has no evidence.  there's that.

I have evidence neither person in the truck came at or interfered in any way with the route the black dude took.  post something different than that and then we'll continue the discussion.  Until then, your arguments are fictional.  I also have video evidence the black man could turn around, run right toward the houses, or just continue his run past the truck.  I have all of that as evidence.  now you post your evidence of something different.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Man decides to run into a loaded shotgun. Dies from covid-19.
> 
> He should have worn a mask.


I thought of this as well this morning. thanks,


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


well you could just post the statute.  not sure why I should go there and do it.  I bet I can and come back home to illinios without anyone knowing I did other than a photo I could take. There are laws about distracted driving on the books and still people have cell phones in their hands while they drive.  they endanger every vehicle on the road with that distracting phone in their hands.  yet 75% of people still do it.  it's a law not to.  you know that right?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


post #1934


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok you say he was not restrained and he could have kept on jogging. Fine. Let’s play a game shall we? 

Imagine you are walking down the road minding your own business. A Truck goes past you and then stops in front of you. A guy gets out with a shotgun. He rushes at you shouting stop stop. Are you free to continue your journey? 

If you say you are. Then go to the bad part of your local city. The area with the most crime. Walk down the street. Ignore the people who try and rob or assault you. Just keep walking when they produce a weapon. You can’t fight back. You are absolutely free to continue your journey. You’re in the right after all and they would not dare assault you would they? 

It is a matter of perception. The scenario you perceive is not what everyone has to perceive. If I see anyone do that, I am assuming I am being attacked. Travis ran around the truck to get to Arbury. That is an armed man charging at another man. That is by definition confrontational, and by Georgia Law Aggravated Assault. 

The statute covering Citizens Arrest, or even just detaining someone for the police, says that you must have first hand knowledge. Suspecting him is not enough. Reasonable to assume is not enough for a citizen. It is enough for the cops, but neither of these yahoos were cops. Yes, Daddy was a retired cop, but I am a former Soldier, that does not mean I am a Sergeant today in the Army. It means I was one once. If I see a Soldier in the city, I do not expect him to call me Sergeant. I do not expect him to go to Parade Rest in respect for my rank. I am not a Sergeant anymore. Daddy wasn’t a Cop any more. 

A cop can have a reasonable suspicion. But a cop has authority granted by the State, or the Federal Government depending on who he is working for, to operate on that basis. Civillians may have a reasonable suspicion but they are not allowed to act upon them. If I suspect someone is dealing drugs, I do not have the authority to go and search him and see. Even if I find the drugs, I am still wrong. I have still committed a crime. The best case scenario there is we both go to jail. Me for assaulting him, and him for dealing. We’ll probably get out of prison at about the same time. 

Take a minute, and imagine you are Arbury. You are running down the street followed by one car. A Truck carrying two people, one in the back, shouted at you to stop and them passed ahead of you. They have blocked the road. Is the car following you involved? How many people are after you? How much threat is there? You can’t outrun the truck. You can’t outrun two cars. The Driver gets in your way on the drivers side of the truck with a shotgun. You go right to put the truck between you and the gunman. 

The gunman comes around the truck at you. What do you do? Trust that everything is going to go all right and these folks are not going to harm you in any way shape or form? What reason could you possibly have to believe that? The most reasonable assumption you are going to have is that they are going to kill you. Can you outrun a bullet? Nobody can. So flight is out. If you run you honestly believe you are going to be shot in the back fleeing. What possible reason could you have not to believe that? It is the most reasonable thing in the world to believe. 

You attack. When confronted by danger. You have three choices. You can run, you can fight, you can hide. There is nowhere to hide, running has you surrounded. The only option left is fight. A cornered rat will fight against hopeless odds. It is instinctive to every living creature on God’s Earth. 

So you wonder why he attacked? It is the most obvious thing in the world. But since he was Black he was not supposed to. Because he is Black and suspected of crimes he did not commit, he is supposed to surrender to the authority of two white guys. 

From here I am going to mix a little fact, and a lot of assumptions. 

Why were they so incensed? Did you ever wonder? If you had read the information posted. You would have seen why. On the 8th of December, Travis reported that someone had taken a gun out of his unlocked car. 

Imagine that. They assume it must be this guy. I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they decided it was him because they know their neighbors and the local kids and he was a stranger. But imagine the gall they must have perceived as they saw this guy run by every day or two. To them, it must have been as if he was flaunting his untouchable status. They decided he had stolen the gun. I don’t know. Maybe he did. Maybe he did not. 

But it offended their sensibilities to see this guy run by every day or two as if he was flaunting his actions. To them, it must have been as if he was dancing just out of range of a leashed dog. They decided he must be the thief, and every time he comes to the neighborhood he was stealing stuff. Just because nobody was reporting it doesn’t mean he isn’t doing it. They built this crime wave up in their minds. 

So finally they had endured all they could. They were not going to let this guy get away with it. The fucking lazy cops who can’t catch this guy who stole my gun can take him and we’ll give them the bad guy caught in the act. With the stolen property on him. They’ll make him talk, and admit to stealing my gun. This fucker is not going to be stealing from us any more. 

Now. back to the facts. I don’t know who stole the gun. I am giving them the benefit of the doubt that a gun was stolen. But I don’t know who stole it. It might have been Arbury, it might have been anyone. It could be two kids from the next street over. They might have it right now concealed behind a couple paint cans in the garage where Mom won’t find it. It might have been a neighbor who liked it and wanted it for himself. It might have been a friend who knew that Travis kept the gun in the car and didn’t lock it. The gun could be at the bottom of a river right now, or tucked into someone’s waistband. 

But I understand the fury, the frustration the McMichaels felt. I really do. What I do not condone, and can not condone, is their actions. I can not support anyone taking the law into their own hands. Now, before you say that this colored my judgment. I believed before that they had committed Aggravated Assault. I believed it before I had read that information. The why was always in question, but I think I might have it, but I understood that the what was always illegal.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


why are you misrepresenting what happened???


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Ok, this is the fifth time I myself have posted it. Try to read it before you shout it does not apply. 









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 5 - CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON ::  ARTICLE 2 - ASSAULT AND BATTERY ::  § 16-5-21 - Aggravated assault
					






					law.justia.com
				




_(2) With a deadly weapon or with any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury; or_

So having the gun in hand and confronting Arbury the McMichaels did commit aggravated assault. Period. Now, in a page or two of responses, you will forget this and demand that someone post the statute. 

It’s there. Go and read it. It does not say that Citizens Arrest means you are not committing the crime. It does not say you are free to wave your gun about if you are just detaining someone for the cops. It does not say you are free to stand in the middle of the street with your gun. It says that if you have a weapon, or any object or whatever that can or does result in death or serious injury. 









						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com
				




If you bothered to read any of the information provided instead of just burying your head in the sand and screaming black conspiracy you would see the McMichaels are in a lot of trouble.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



What did I misrepresent. I clarified what was fact, and what was opinion. But the events, yeah. Those are accurate. The McMichaels committed crimes mate.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


That’s not what happen, why make shit up?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


you twisted the entire chain of events,,,

arbrey rushed them not the other way around,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They asked him to stop many time while on the cops with the police at no time did they stop his ability to keep running .. so stop lying


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Would he have rushed them if they had not stopped and minded their own business?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


no it isn't there.  there was never an aggravated assault at all.  that black man had no one standing in front of him, he was on a road and roads contain cars and trucks.  they never detained him.  ever.  they never touched the man in fact, unless of course you say the man's face found his fists when he threw punches.  

No weapon was used offensively.  No one pointed a gun at him.  your interpretation, doesn't align with the statute.  sorry bubba.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


maybe they were.  neither man made an attempt to go toward the black man while they were in the street.  neither.  you're blatantly wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so you admit he did rush them and not the other way around,,,

now tell savanah  that,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



They actually rushed each other, meeting in front of the truck where the first shot was fired.  What difference does it make with them holding guns on the victim?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Once again, you did not answer the question?  Do you need to get someone to read it for you?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


lets be clear on this,,,arbrey rushed/ran over 100 feet and the redneck took two maybe 3 steps,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Are you saying that Travis standing in the middle of the road did not move towards the right side of the road?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



OK. Quote the part of the law that excepts their actions. Post it.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


arbrey ran over 100 feet and mcmicheals took maybe 3 steps,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


it's immaterial.  Has no factual merit.  he had a choice as they did.  they had every right to stop and get out of their truck.  they never approached the man running and the video shows alternate outlets to avoid the men in the truck if he were indeed troubled by them.  In fact, he could have stopped 100 yards back.  no one near him.  he could have ran back the direction he came from and would never have even encountered that truck.  Again, his choice.  His choice caused his death.  Video clearly shows it.  now address that actual evidence rather than some fictional story.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


you can't quote the excerpts that says they did anything wrong.  Why?  I don't have to give you a statute that allows them to be citizens, the amendments in the constitution gives that right.  to do whatever they want to do.  so post the excerpt that says they couldn't stand in the street with a gun.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


McMichael's went around his driver door from the seat area to the front of the truck, he never made one step toward the man running.  ever. Video shows that.  it's called evidence.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


thats the 3 steps,,,I dont call that rushing someone,,more so when arbrey ran over 100 feet,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


well those 3 steps moved him away from the runner. So my logic bulb goes off and says, if the gun holding dude had intent to take the runner out, why didn't he just move to the back of the truck and confront the man coming toward the truck, he instead, moved the opposite way.  video shows all of that.  no movement toward the runner while standing in between the door and his seat.  Never pointed the weapon at the man running,  ever. the dude in the truck bed never even turned around to look at the  black man running.  no intent there either.  so I'm still waiting for one of these nay sayers to produce the evidence to what they claim.  it isn't in that video.  So, we're now ~two weeks in and still nothing.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


not after he rounded the front of the truck,,,

whats your point???


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


he never went toward the man running.  when he went around his door, he went away from the runner.  I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 13, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Racist trash are going crazy on here in defence of their "God Given" right to lynch black folks.


That’s laying it on a bit thick.

While I think it was reckless and unwise of them attempting to accost Arbery (especially while armed) based only on a suspicion, I don’t see this as a clear cut black/white issue and I certainly don’t think they set out to “lynch” a black man.

I think they set out to do exactly what they said: stop Arbery and question him. The wrinkle in all this is whether or not they were justified in doing so. 

They may be overzealous and presumptive but racist? I don’t know. I don’t know either of them personally so I can’t say.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Who had the weapon?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


irrelevant,,,who ran over 100 ft to attack another person that was standing still and waiting to talk,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You can't answer the question.  Right dumbass?

They followed him, so that damn well counts as approaching him.

Do you honestly think if he ran off they would not follow?

Why were they following him anyway?  "Dad" knew him, so there was no reason to try to apprehend him especially since he committed no felony.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I am glad you realize that your post was irrelevant and posted it first.

Who had the weapon?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



He was armed and threatened an innocent person with it.  It's called evidence and is considered felony assault.

He accosted someone doing nothing wrong.  It's called evidence.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


ok admiral dumbass,,,you got me there.,,,NOT!!!

just so you know I see a possibility for some sort of involuntary manslaughter but no where near murder,,,thats keeping in mind I/we only know maybe 50% of the facts of the case,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


when did they threaten him???
they told him they wanted to talk,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Maybe you only know 50%, but that is because you are a dumbass who doesn't pay attention.

If the suspects had not conducted themselves the way they did, nothing would have happened, assigning them 100% of the blame.  Manslaughter it is!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They wanted to talk while they were armed.  Sounds reasonable.  Not.

Why are you such a racist dumbass?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


the suspect is arbrey so youre right,,,if he didnt attack them this wouldnt have happened,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


thats how cops always do it,,,and since one of the guys was a longtime cop thats how it happened,,,

I never mentioned race so  what does race have to do with it????


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So now the McMichaels were pursuing him and using weapons to try and what? Frighten him into stopping?


----------



## Neil Austen (May 13, 2020)

American lynchings are still going on strong and with vigor, it's only done with shotguns now. How pathetic.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Racist trash are going crazy on here in defence of their "God Given" right to lynch black folks.
> ...



I agree. When I posted the background I specifically said that I was giving them the benefit of the doubt. I said I believed they suspected him because he was a stranger.

Now that covers the motivations of the McMichaels. What about those who are on this board and despite the plethora of information posted that all says the McMichaels were wrong and committed the crime refuse to even consider it? You can’t claim they are law and order types. They are screaming that the law should not even be read much less applied. You can’t say they are Conservative because a vast majority of Conservatives are not singing that song. There are not many motivations left.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



But the authority of the police ended when he retired. What you once were may be good experience but it does not mean you still are.

I was a Sergeant in the Army. I left the Army in 1997. Do I still have the authority to issue orders to Privates? I was a Sergeant. I am not one anymore. He was a cop. He does not have the authority of a cop any longer. His son never had that authority.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I was talking about his state of mind not his occupation,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You are just generally confused.


----------



## tresbigdog (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Of course we do he was in a dwelling looking for things to steal, maybe it was just a hammer, but his intention was to steal



does theft constitute a death sentence?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


ex-president's still get security even though they aren't presidents any longer.  why?  Experience can by used even though one is no longer active.  It's a good trait to hold onto, experience that is.  it keeps one alive.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

tresbigdog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we do he was in a dwelling looking for things to steal, maybe it was just a hammer, but his intention was to steal
> ...


seems he volunteered for that, it's called suicide by stupid.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


where's he jogging?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sure, he could have just kept jogging and been shot in the back.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


why shoot him in the back when they could have shot him in the front???


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


*"the son standing off to the left and front of the truck was not trying to detain anyone "*

Then why did he park his truck in the middle of the street and then get out and brandish a shotgun??

Of course he was trying to detain Arbery. Sell stupid elsewhere.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


no one shot him at all.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


That's your opinion. 

What cops call this is probable-cause.
Nobody bothered to ask whether the owner would have wanted to press charges. 
So you know DICK about the law or the situation.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


More bullshit. The McMichaels instigated this by chasing Arbery down. Even after Arbery got away from them, they continued their pursuit until Arbery was left with little choice but to fight for his life.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Riiight, Arbery died from old age, not from being shot.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


There is no law against chasing someone. Why are you intent on making up laws, while ignoring that fact that assault is obviously very illegal?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He died because he was a violent criminal who attacked the wrong guy.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


suicide by stupid.


----------



## badbob85037 (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


Now go easy on old Ahmaud. The Muslim  could be dug up and lose a hand.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Notice how far to the left of the double yellow line Travis McMichael was initially standing. He's about 4 feet away from his truck. He clearly started running to go after Arbery who ran to the passenger side of the truck...





McMichael would end up to the right of the double yellow line and in front of the truck when the first shot was fired.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He's not a cop and he never said he saw Arbery enter or exit the home.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


he moved to meet arbrey that turned his way in front of the truck,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he didnt need to,,,


----------



## NotYourBody (May 13, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> What cops call this is probable-cause.
> *Nobody bothered to ask whether the owner would have wanted to press charges.*
> So you know DICK about the law or the situation.



Yes they did.

Owner of house Ahmaud Arbery purportedly entered before fatal shooting is getting death threats

From the article - 

In the months before February, a motion-activated camera had captured videos of someone inside the construction site a handful of times, Graddy said. The first time, English called a non-emergency police number and reported the unauthorized entry, Graddy said.

"He never used the word 'burglary,'" she said, adding that nothing has ever been stolen from or damaged at the property. "My client did not want people to come on to the property because it's just not safe."

English never shared any of this information with the McMichaels, whom he did not even know, according to his attorney.

"Even if there had been a robbery, however, the English family would not have wanted a vigilante response," Graddy said. "They would have entrusted the matter to law enforcement authorities."


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again, troll. The police report indicates no such thing.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It wasn't in self defense. Georgia law does not protect the aggressor in an altercation with self defense. And Travis McMichael was the aggressor by arming himself with no knowledge of Arbery but with the intent to chase him down and stop him.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


By blocking Arbery's path with a shotgun and truck.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


that could be true if arbrey hadnt ran over 100 ft to attack him,,,


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Those still pictures are not of Arbery.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


arbrey came at him not the other way around,,,

so stop lying,,,


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lying troll, why are you backpedaling? You said, "guaranteed," English gave McMichael access to his security camera. Are you done lying yet? My guess is no, you're not.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lying troll, Arbery was not running 100MPH. And McMichael instigated the matter when he illegally parked his car in the middle of the road so he could get out with a shotgun to make Arbery stop.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


You're lying again, troll. Nothing in the police report quotes McMichael claiming he saw any videos.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > That's your opinion.
> ...


That's not what I asked. 
I asked if the assumption was charges would have been filed if this perp hadn't been killed. 
It's difficult to file charges against a corpse.

I'm sure the owner didn't want him killed. He acted like knucklehead, but he didn't deserve to die. However, he'd be alive today if he hadn't acted like an idiot.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


He wasn't a burglary suspect. Even the 911 call indicates Arbery had done nothing wrong.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm going by the given facts. Not that you would know what those facts are. Let's not forget, you thought someone named, "McDaniels," was involved.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Numbnuts, two men go at it and you're literally claiming the guy with the shotgun was acting in self-defense but not the unarmed guy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...




If you slow the same evidence I’m looking at you will see that you are lying for two main reasons.

First of all when you can still see the jogger run around the front of the truck, the  evidence does not show what was happening on the left side of the truck.

So when you say you see that the shooter never leaves the left side of the truck you are lying because you cannot see the left side of the truck when it matters.




And The video evidence also shows that the white hat moves A couple feet to the right And is visible through the windshieldthat’s when the first shot was fired,


And in the photo below the red arrow points to the shooters white hat.




Notice the truck is at an angle and the previous frame put him probably 5 feet across the centerline . And with an extended shotgun barrel a few feet that puts the end of the barrel right in the joggers face. That is when the first shot was fired right.

Blue arrow is it pointing to the joggers shirt in case you didn’t catch that before


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, we're not gods -- we just read the facts while you make them up.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


While Travis didn't have to run those 100 feet as he first drove that distance. What's your point?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

tresbigdog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we do he was in a dwelling looking for things to steal, maybe it was just a hammer, but his intention was to steal
> ...


No self defense does


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Lying idiot, if Travis never took any steps towards Arbery, then how the fuck did he get in front of his truck to start the physical altercation with Arbery when he was standing about 4 feet away from his truck?






If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why should Arbery have assumed they just wanted to talk?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He did run off -- and they followed him and caught up to him again.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Because he wouldn't stop. That was unknown to Travis until Arbery ran to pass him.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The owner spoke to this was was crystal clear he did not want anyone to do what the McMichaels did.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Because he was there when they called the cops. Are you stupid?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter he tried to take his gun now it turned to self defense


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I didn't say there was a law against chasing someone. Have you always been this stupid? But when you chase someone for no good reason, you are instigating an altercation, should that occur.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Yeah he lied from media pressure almost certainly.

Further, it's a neighborhood.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The police report doesn’t say much except he saw a video.. we need more details which is being investigated now. These two guys are only arrested because of political pressure from you terrorist


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you read the police report it only says he talk to the two suspects


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why lie? The video shows they attacked each other. And by "wrong guy," you mean the guy who's going to trial where he could face life imprisonment?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We clearly see the black kid darting in front of the truck to attack the son.. standing there with a shotgun is not an active and aggression he saying stop stop we want to talk to you


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If there were such a thing, you'd have been dead a long time ago.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The video does not show anybody blocking Aubrey from continue running


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He did if he wanted to effect a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How else did the still pictures get out answer the fucking question


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Which wouldn't have happened had the McMichaels not driven thousands of feet to "intercept" Arbery.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where do you see a chase?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

None of this matters the only thing that matters is self-defense Aubrey darted towards the hero with a gun and try to disarm him to shoot him and he protected himself


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar. They chased Arbery down and resumed their chase after Arbery eluded them at least once.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Clearly not since nothing was taken. The owner said there was no burglary.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Chase or follow?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How the fuck would Arbery know McMichael called the cops?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Nope, still not self-defense. You can't provoke an attack and then claim self-defense.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Did I say he knew?

I said he was there.  They had a good reason to perform a citizen arrest but the person kept fleeing.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


LOL

Your imagination is noted and laughed at. Now see if you can stick to the facts.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I read the report and it doesn't indicate what you claimed.

You lied again.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


dude, he went around his door to get to the front of the truck.  if you see, the door is open so he'd have to go there to get around the door.  He did nothing else.  Your two shots prove what I said, the yellow arrow shows the black man on the passenger side, no one in front of him.  your next still shows him running at the man in front of his door.  tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar, McMichael couldn't have just been standing there. Scotty didn't beam him from about 4 feet to the left of the truck to being in front of it.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar. The video shows Arbery jogging down the left lane in the road, with McMichael's truck blocking the right lane and Travis McMichael standing with a shotgun, blocking the left lane.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The video shows black man lunging at a man with a shotgun.

Yeah kids, don't do this. It won't end well for you, but will end well for whoever is defending himself.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't give a shit how they got out. McMichael was never given access to English's security cameras. You lied about that. The police report does not state McMichael saw any videos. You lied about that too.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 13, 2020)

Looks like the vigilante murderers had this all planned out.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well even the other 911 caller knew. And the person has investigated Arbery before from what I understand.

So the chances he didn't know are zero.

When Arbery realized he had been IDed he decided to make the life ending decision of lunging at a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Lying dumbfuck, McMichael told the police they were chasing Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Chase.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t see a provocation from the white guy I see a black man charging towards him attacking him


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes they were. And this is a problem, how? Arresting someone who is fleeing requires chasing them. Not too difficult to understand.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Of couse you can’t see anyone in front of him out in the grass. A SPLIT second later the Shotgun  is fired. the shooter is in the middle of the right lane because the front tire is 3 ft to the right of the line and because the shooter’ hat can be seen through the windshield it puts the shooter in the middle of the right lane when he shoots and wounds the jogger with the first shot.


You


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes it does. Do you see indicators he talked to anyone else?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I asked why Arbery should have assumed they just wanted to talk and your idiotica response was because he was there when they called the cops. That's useless since there's no indication Arbery was aware of that.

And as far as performing a citizen's arrest, the law didn't allow them to do that. The law requires they either saw Arbery committing a felony or had direct knowledge he committed a felony and neither McMichael had either.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was asking him to stop so they could talk..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why did he have a gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol jogging. He’s still
Running from getting caught, he was pissed so he got racist and tried to take his gun, and lost


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Chase like follow until the police came


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



False. Here is the law.

A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. *If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.*

Probably grounds is enough. And if he truly didn't know that the people wanted to stop him after the whole situation played out - well then this is on Darwin.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It shows them moving at each other. And by ending well, you mean facing the possibility of life in prison?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I think they stop chasing him to follow until the police got there because I don’t see any trees I see a black guy chasing a white


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are not allowed to chase someone with loaded weapons.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t see a provocation from the white guy I see a black man charging towards him attacking him



Of course you can’t see it -  you have to listen in slo mo when the first shot is fired. 

You cannot see the shotgun when it’s fired because both men move to the left after the shot wounded the jogger / the struggle And charge to the left was both men not just the jogger moving to a station white guy minding his own business with a loaded shotgun. 

Wiounding Someone at point blank range is provocation in my book.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with what I posted, but ok.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

That's because you're a lying troll. Standing in the middle of the road, blocking Arbery's path with a shotgun to get him stop -- is provocation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



This about the fifth time that I have personally pointed out your complete lack of understanding the written language.  There was no felony, nor any reason to suspect that one had been committed.

Now, lie you way out of that one like you always do.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Moving at each other? Well duh, they were trying to catch him as you said before.

The mistake that cost the life was lunging at a man with a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They had no legal authority to arrest anyone. Just how retarded are you that you can't fucking understand that?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Saying stop ,  you ever seen the movie rifleman do you wanna put that guy in jail for life lol He always had a rifle on him lol


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is simply false.

Here is the law on burglary.

(c) A person commits the offense of burglary in the second degree when, without authority and with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein, he or she enters or remains within an occupied, unoccupied, or vacant building, structure, vehicle, railroad car, watercraft, or aircraft. A person who commits the offense of burglary in the second degree shall be guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than five years. Upon the second and all subsequent convictions for burglary in the second degree, the defendant shall be guilty of a felony and shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than eight years.

So they had every reason to suspect him of intending to steal something.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Why did they have a shotgun to start with?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So what, is policeman stopping someone who is running also provocation?

That is fucking RIDICULOUS standard right there. By this standard no one can stop anyone for anything.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Which brings me back to ... with Travis block the road with a shotgun, why should Arbery have assumed they only wanted to talk?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because when chasing a criminal, you might need it. He might start beating you - which happened. Or have a gun...

Or simply because they want to. It's a free country thank god.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because they had been chasing the person for a good time. There is more info on this in the police report. But it is very inconceivable that at this point, he did not know what the deal was.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge.


Gotcha. So the vigilante murderers are screwed.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, policemen have the authority stop someone. Citizens have a duty to comply with official police orders.

McMichael was not a cop and possessed to authority to stop Arbery and Arbery had no duty to obey McMichael's request.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He wasn't a criminal. They had no legal authority to effect a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge.
> ...



Oh, you start playing CNN. The second sentence which is bolded disappeared - as if it was CNN itself reporting!

*If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion. *


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I just posted the law, stop emoting and read the facts.

They had every right, they suspected a burglary and were aiming for citizen arrest.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There was no reason for them to stop Arbery so there was no reason for why Arbery would know why they wanted him to stop.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Looks like the vigilante murderers had this all planned out.


they did?  based on what?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They suspected him of burglary.

He was reported to 911.

No reason? Please...


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


*"If the offense is a felony"*

LOL

The offense wasn't a felony.

Congrats, you just lost the case for the McMichaels. Good thing for them you're not their attorney.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Burglary is a felony.

(c) A person commits the offense of burglary in the second degree when, without authority and with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein, he or she enters or remains within an occupied, unoccupied, or vacant building, structure, vehicle, railroad car, watercraft, or aircraft. A person who commits the offense of burglary in the second degree shall be guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than five years. Upon the second and all subsequent convictions for burglary in the second degree, the defendant shall be guilty of a felony and shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than eight years.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I didn't see anyone chasing him.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


yep evidence not  available.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They did chase him and were trying to arrest him.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


On what did they suspect him of burglary?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he had one?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There was no burglary, ya lyin' shitstain.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You should read the police report. Maybe then you'll have an idea about what happened?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


they can? carry laws allow it?  I don't know, admiral, I thought you a better thinking person than this.  you should stop looking so silly.  BTW, neither man needs to testify.  so any answer will not be given.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



They did not see him steal anything, so they cannot suspect him of a felony (burglary), you fucking dumbass!


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The admiral is a nut case....I put him on ignore long ago.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


they saw him come out of house he wasn't supposed to be in.  that's ludicrous dude.  Again, I thought you a better thinker than that.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes they can. They could be freaking blind as a bat and suspect him of burglary. They didn't need to see a thing.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


he used to be a thinking man.  he must have gotten the wuhan and he lost his brain.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Pointing a gun at someone is assault.  They were guilty of a crime.  Did they perform a citizen's arrest on themselves?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


exactly.  Anyone can stop anyone for any reason.  not sure why old admiral doesn't remember that.  Alzheimers I guess.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Not if that someone is charging at you obviously intending to assault.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


who pointed a gun at anyone?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



They had the right not only to stop him - but to ARREST him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I am truly sorry that you are so fucking stupid.  Did your parents dribble your head like a basketball when you were younger?

What did they base their suspicion of buglary on?  A gut feeling?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


it never happened anyway.  he has no evidence of such a thing.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


not according to the law,,,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Watch the video you fucking moron!


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


they had a right to hold him until the police got there.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


they did have a right to follow him or anyone else they wanted to,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I did.  when did he point a gun?  state the time on the video when that happened.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


thats different from what you said earlier,,,

were you lying then or now???


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

From the police report:

"Gregory McMichael said they called to Arbery: "Stop, stop, we want to talk to you", and that they pulled up to Arbery, with Travis exiting the truck with the shotgun. Gregory McMichael claimed Arbery "began to violently attack Travis" before two shots were fired. Arbery died on the spot after "bleeding out", the report concluded."

So if true, exactly how retarded do you believe Arbery is if he thought they were there just to rob him? It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



How did they know he was suspected of burglary if the call went to 911?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The police report says:

According to the initial police report, the McMichaels told police that they pursued Arbery because he resembled a suspect in a string of local burglaries.

And soon we will almost certainly find out that he WAS the man behind the burglaries. And leftists will moan and cry as usual when their fake news story gets destroyed piece by piece.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Just how am I a nut case?  Because I use logic, facts and laws to make my arguments.  Typical fucktard!


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You're lying. They never said they saw him coming out of any house. All they said they saw was a "black male" running past their house.

You can't even see the house under construction from the street in front of the McMichael's home...


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


maybe they live across the street or something.  why do you think it matters?  I can stop anyone and ask them questions. you still haven't answered why you feel that's a crime.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


logic?  you have no evidence to support any statement you've made.  I'm still waiting.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The position that Arbery was lunging at the shotgun as self-defense is beyond absurd.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



We know that was a lie.  Why don't you?  The "Dad" know the victim. Lie after lie after lie.

No.  You have no evidence that he stole anything. Another lie.

Why do you find it necessary to lie all the fucking time?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



If the gun was pointed at him, which it was, it is perfectly logical to try to disarm the individual before they can shoot you.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


didn't he attempt to take McMichaels weapon?  isn't that a crime?  it's called attempted stealing.  taking what's McMichaels without permission. And getting his face punched at the same time.   too fking funny.  their intelligent cells left them.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I get what you are saying, it is a valid point. However if they intended to kill him from the start they could had shot him much earlier.  They never did.  Also, if Arbery feared for his life, then why did he run up behind them?  He could had turned around and ran away, or ran to the left or right between houses to the next street.  Instead he charged right at one of them and assaulted him.
 At that point it doesn’t matter what happened previously, Travis had no choice but to shoot, otherwise Arbery would had likely shot him.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you have no evidence a gun was ever pointed.  I've been asking you to submit it into evidence. you still haven't.  there's that. there's also the fact the black man intentionally attacked the man holding the gun.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



They don't live across the street.  Brandishing a gun is illegal dumbass!

If they just wanted to talk to him, why carry a gun?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


see these stupid fks think that once the blackman grabbed the gun, the white guy was just supposed to let him have it.  Really, that's what they think.  seriously, it is.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


post the statute then.  The guy in the back of the truck an ex police officer I'd think knows his laws and what he can do.  Experience they call that.  why does it matter if they had a gun?  you still didn't answer.  In fact you haven't answered or provided any evidence for your position.  I have the video for mine.  still waiting.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Watch the video.  In front of the truck, the victim gets shot and then the struggle continues with him getting shot twice more.

It also appears to be a pump-action shotgun which would require it to be "pumped" to be reloaded.  Is that possible in the struggle over a gun?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



No, he never should have had the gun to start.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



But... WHITE MAN BAD!!!


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Cool story.

Well this is America, and people have right to have guns. Move to Venezuela.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Why should I do that?  It has been posted numerous times in the thread.  Are you too fucking lazy to do your homework.  What are you 12 years old?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



No, you assume black man criminal.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't assume that. He had a criminal record, "shoplifted" a television.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You cannot point a gun at someone without breaking the law.  It is assault.  He should have left it in the truck.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Yes.  The moral of the story here is that if you witness someone trespassing or committing burglary in your neighborhood, don’t do anything.  Especially if the place is under any kind of construction.  Apparently it’s normal for people to wonder into a private dwelling under construction to “just look around”.  

But, if someone does happen to call the police and report a burglar, don’t do anything to help out.

And certainly, if you did grab your gun and went out to look for any such perp, you should relinquish your weapon if he runs right at you and attacks you.  Tell him you’re sorry and hope he doesn’t kill you.

Lessons from the left.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yes, as a teenager.  Thank you very much!  What crimes are you guilty of committing?

If being stupid was a crime, you would be a repeat offender.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You can point a gun at someone if he is charging at you, as self defense.

Don't be ridiculous.

Before the dash it is extremely unlikely he was pointing anything given how late the black man was shot.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Stop lying. He said there were several "break-ins," not "burglaries.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, attacking someone is instigating a confrontation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


None of this matters the The shooting occurred when Aubrey rushed somebody trying to slow him down for the cops can get him


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



OK. Post the statute that allows for pursuit of a criminal. And explain how the actual crimes of Arbury qualified.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The video only showed the dead guy attacking. As for the shooter, youre delusional if you think he is going to prison.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Carry laws allow it if you have a license to carry. But each man gave a statement to the police so we know what they said. Let me guess. You haven’t read that either.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Ok. Post the Georgia law that permits what he did and why everyone is wrong.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

So? 


Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So what? That isnt a crime, for the 10,000th time.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I doubt they had any intention to shoot Arbery but Arbery was under no obligation to wait and find out. Georgia law allowed him to defend himself from a reasonably perceived threat of mortal violence.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> So?
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...


I didn't say it's a crime. I said it's a provocation.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


to bad for him he made the wrong decision,,,


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Ok on the day of the shooting what did her burglarize?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nice! Its a good thing he didnt get away.


Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > So?
> ...


Who cares? The burglar is the one who made the confrontation violent, so he is deservingly dead.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The Georgia Bureau of Investigation thinks differently.  They will definitely be found guilty of manslaughter at a minimum and I'll bet the trial is moved to Atlanta.  The Special Prosecutor is from Atlanta, Cobb County to be precise.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No they wont. This is merely Zimmerman 2.0.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Who brought the gun?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Entering a dwelling without authority *is* burglary in Georgia.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


well it states pointing a weapon.  you still haven't stated when that happened.  why not?  five times now I've asked you to show us that evidence. Why do you avoid that?  so,so far no statute has been posted to describe a crime.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Nope.  Try again. They had all but admitted they did what we have claimed.  

"Dad" suspect didn't even pull a trigger.  Why do you think he was charged?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who cares? Guns arent illegal. Guns are there to protect people. In this case it worked.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The dwelling under construction.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the owner.  the black man attempted to steal it from him.  you saw that right?  that in itself is assault.  you can't take my possessions without my permission.  that's stealing and is a crime.  right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It is burglary only if the intent is to commit a felony and you dickless wonders can't fathom what that means.  He didn't commit a felony, so there was no burglary.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He was charged because it is politically beneficial to charge him. They did the same to Zimmerman and we all know how that worked out.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


who knows, one makes an arrest and then goes and looks at what's missing.  It happens daily in our country, and in some places hourly.    you don't seem to know our laws very well at all.  are you american?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The suspect obviously points the gun at the victim and in the struggle shoots the victim.  Watch the video with your eyes open.  That might help, dumbass!


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He is dead. That is true. Which is why the charges faced by the McMichaels is Aggravated Assault and Murder. Minimum of three years for the Assault charge. At least seven for the Murder charge. Could be 20 to life. As you say. They made the wrong decision. This one will bankrupt them and their families and still see them in prison. Good news for Greg. They usually put ex cops straight into Solitary. So he probably won’t be killed by people he put there. Bad news for Travis. He will probably end up in Gen Pop. There murdering a black guy will make life difficult. He will only survive if he joins the Aryans. They will expect a lot of Tattoos to show loyalty.

Those make it difficult to rejoin society.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



No a Police Officer can do that. A Citizen can not. There were no police on or in that truck.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yes, people like to look inside of houses under construction...


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



That's armed assault in fact.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



So everyone except the DA that the "Dad" suspect worked for all the way to the Georgia attorney general did it for political benefits?  Do you not realize how stupid that is at face value.  This was cut-and-dried and everyone except a few USMB dickless wonders can see why.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


The attack followed the provocation by the McMichaels.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



That is self defense, dickless!


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hey dickless wonder, where in the Georgia statute does it say they have to had committed another crime?  It doesn’t.  It says all they had to do was intend to commit a felony.  Do YOU know that means?  It means they didn’t actually have to commit another crime for it to be considered burglary.

But you are free to explain why a grown man would wonder into a private dwelling when he wasn’t authorized or invited to by the owner.  Can’t wait to hear what his intention was if it wasn’t to steal something.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There was no burglar. Can you stop lying? Or is that not possible?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Which is criminal trespassing.  Got a point?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Technically it isn’t. The charge in Georgia is Aggravated Assault. And Travis McMichaels committed it. Which is why he is in jail held without bond even during the Covid release as many as possible situation.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


No, this is not like the Zimmerman case. There was no video in the Zimmerman case to determine who initiated the provocation. All we had to go by was Zimmerman's word. In this case, we have video showing Arbery defended himself from someone who was armed and chasing him down.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Great. Now what is the process for an arrest for Criminal Trespass in Georgia?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


No, it's not. To rise to the level of burglary requires an intent to steal. There's zero evidence of that in this case so far.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Actually for Citizens Arrest Arbury actually had to commit the crime.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Liar. There is no evidence Arbery burglarized that house. The 911 caller did not say anything was taken. The homeowner said nothing was taken. The video of Arbery inside the home does not show him taking anything or looking to take anything.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Not necessarily. There has to be someone or something on the property warning them to stay out.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

The dirtbags defending the burglar won’t like this:

In 2005, a man was convicted of burglary for stealing items from two garages. _Davis v. State, _275 Ga. App. 174. The man would pull up to open garages of homes and take stuff out of the garages. When the homeowner's looked in their garages, they noticed that some tools had gone missing. The same tools were pawned later that afternoon, and the man arrested soon after. The Court convicted the man of two counts of burglary. Even though he never entered into a house and the garage was open, therefore he did not physically have to break in and enter, the Court still found him guilty of burglary. Their reasoning was that he did not have permission to come into the garage, and he entered with the intent to steal. Therefore, he was found guilty.

...

*I didn't even steal anything: *Even though you may not have stolen anything, you could still be convicted of burglary. According to _Johnson v. Jackson_, it is not necessary that the defendant actually steal anything. 140 Ga. App. 252, (1976). It is enough if they enter without authority and with intent to commit theft.






						Burglary | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


obviously when?  tell me where in the video that occurs.  come on son, I've asked now six times.  you still avoid the answer.  what you said is inadmissible at this point.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


nope, he can be a suspect of a crime.  he doesn't need to do anything either.  I can stop anyone I want on the street and say he did something.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Nothing needed to be taken, dumbass.
Merely being in the dwelling without permission is considered burglary in Georgia.

See my previous post, you won’t like it!


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He was an architect wanting to study different interior designs.

Could have been Obama's son.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> The dirtbags defending the burglar won’t like this:
> 
> In 2005, a man was convicted of burglary for stealing items from two garages. _Davis v. State, _275 Ga. App. 174. The man would pull up to open garages of homes and take stuff out of the garages. When the homeowner's looked in their garages, they noticed that some tools had gone missing. The same tools were pawned later that afternoon, and the man arrested soon after. The Court convicted the man of two counts of burglary. Even though he never entered into a house and the garage was open, therefore he did not physically have to break in and enter, the Court still found him guilty of burglary. Their reasoning was that he did not have permission to come into the garage, and he entered with the intent to steal. Therefore, he was found guilty.
> 
> ...



For police. Yes. Not for Citizens Arrest. For Citizens Arrest the actual crime has to be committed.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


*"It means they didn’t actually have to commit another crime for it to be considered burglary."*

Correct, just intending to steal something can result in a burglary. We can look at Arbery to determine if he was intending to steal anything. First and foremost, did he take anything? No. Did he bring tools with him to break-in or steal? No. Did he bring anything with him to carry out stolen goods? No. Did he arrive in a car so he could get away with stolen goods? No. Did he head back towards his home when leaving the property? No.

There is no indication he was intending to steal anything. It appears, like many others, like he just wanted to look around at construction.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


nope, it's an attempt to steal a weapon.  you watched the video right?  the white man owned the gun and the blackman had his hands on the weapon illegally.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The dirtbags defending the burglar won’t like this:
> ...


sure it is for citizens arrest.  you should learn you some law big fella


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Your previous post the police arrested the suspect. The Police can do that. Citizens can not. In Georgia since you are the expert. What conditions must be met before you can legally detain someone and what happens to the arresting citizen if those conditions are not met?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The dirtbags defending the burglar won’t like this:
> ...



This is false. If a person is fleeing only suspicion is enough.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Did he have permission to enter?

Entering any private dwelling or vehicle is trespassing/burglary.  There doesn’t need to be a sign.  So stop lying.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


nope, you're still wrong.  go figure.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 13, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He'd be alive today if a couple of half-wit racists hadn't chased him down and murdered him for no reason.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Oops, more bad news for the assholes defending the burglar:


*The door was open, so I didn't have to break in: *Georgia does not require that there is forced entry. It is simply sufficient if you enter a building without authority or permission. _Brown v. State_, 242 Ga. Ap. 858, (2000).






						Burglary | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



He was shot because he lunged at a shotgun.

NEVER lunge at a shotgun.

Had their public school taught that lunging is not a good idea instead of all that anal sex education, he would be fine.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


“No reason”?  
The thug was committing first degree burglary in their neighborhood.

If little thug boy didn’t trespass on private property, he’d be alive today.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Dumbfuck... that is not enough. For the McMichaels to be authorized to effect a citizen's arrest, they had to do one of the following:

1) Witness Arbery stealing something from that house or intending to. They couldn't have since they weren't at the house and didn't see Arbery until he was running past their house.

2) Have direct knowledge that Arbery stole something from that house or intended to. Again, they couldn't have since they weren't at the house and didn't see Arbery until he was running past their house.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The dirtbags defending the burglar won’t like this:
> ...


An actual crime was committed.  First degree burglary.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


No, it's not. Merely being in the building may qualify for trespassing.

What do you think the difference is between trespassing and burglary?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He would be alive even if he did trespass.

And didn't charge at a shotgun.

In some jail where he belonged, most likely.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Uh-huh, he just wanted to “look at construction”.

Then why did he look around before RUNNING into the house?

Gawd, you’re SO pathetic trying to defend him.

You must be a thief yourself, to be tying to justify this dumb thug so much.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Exactly the kind of terrorist I've always wanted to be. I don't mind terrorizing inbred, incel, fatboy racists.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


LOLOL

I don't know what's funnier -- that you've been spanked repeatedly over this nonsense? Or that you're too stupid to even know you've been spanked over this nonsense.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You failed. You couldn't show an intent to steal anything.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Yes, it looks like a burglary.

And the heroic conservative cop's hunch was spot on.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Was Arbery able to own a gun? 
Wasn't he on probation?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We don't even know if he stole something. In the call we hear shouts to "drop it", he thought the black man had a gun. But it may have been something else.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



If the suspect had not had a gun, had not tried to illegally stop the victim, and not done numerous other things, the victim would be alive. He most likely would NOT have gone to jail.

Trespassing is a misdemeanor, usually with a very low penalty, usually a warning.  I know as I have prosecuted trespassers at my school


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The heroic cop did nothing wrong defending his neighborhood. Super victim blaming from you, defending burglars.

The entire Arbery family... full of criminals. Can't say the same for them.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trespassing can be charged in public places, and other types of property such as vehicles and boats.  Usually associated with damaging the property.

However if the property is a dwelling, then first degree burglary it is.  Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


What’s that got to do with anything?  The owner of the house being built said nothing was stolen. The video shows nothing was stolen. The police said Arbery was UNARMED! His past had nothing to it. He did a common thing. He checked out a house being built and got killed for it by two idiots playing cop. If Arbery was a white dude arrests would have been made immediately but because he’s black and the suspects white and have ties to the local cops, no arrest was made. There is zero justification for killing this kid. The McMichaels need to rot in jail.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You failed to show what his intend was.

His intend was to steal, that is why he looked around to make sure no one saw him.  That’s why he ran when he noticed neighbors saw him.  See how easy that was?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...



You just won the idiot award.

He did not get killed for illegal trespassing.

He died for charging a man with shotgun. Having charged a man with shotgun, his crimes likely were not as petty as you would like to believe.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I lived in a neighborhood where my house was the third home completed on my street. I went into all the houses under construction, spent hours in those houses, took measurements, took pictures.

Nobody ever bothered me or chased me down with a gun and murdered me.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


Georgia law explicitly states that unlawful entry into a dwelling is burglary.  Nothing has to be stolen.

*I didn't even steal anything: *Even though you may not have stolen anything, you could still be convicted of burglary. According to _Johnson v. Jackson_, it is not necessary that the defendant actually steal anything. 140 Ga. App. 252, (1976). It is enough if they enter without authority and with intent to commit theft.






						Burglary | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He didn't need permission to enter a construction site.

Your ignorance is on parade for all to see. (my comments in blue)









						Georgia Code Title 16. Crimes and Offenses § 16-7-21 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 16. Crimes and Offenses   Section 16-7-21. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				





(b) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she knowingly and without authority:

(1) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person for an unlawful purpose;

This section does not apply to Arbery. There was no unlawful purpose. 

(2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden; or

This section does not apply to Arbery. There were no signs to keep out and there was no notice by the owner or authorized representative. And even if there was, to violate this section, one must *"remain"* on the property after rightful person tells them to leave.

(3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart.

This section does not apply to Arbery. None of the above gave Arbery notice And even if there was, to violate this section, one must *"remain"* on the property after rightful person tells them to leave.​
So yes, at the very least, there needed to be a sign warning of trespassing.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



And when someone stopped to question you, did you charge for his shotgun after running away? Did you always look around to see if no one is looking?

Did the dwellings include almost completed homes?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Your intent wasn’t to steal anything.

This wasn’t a neighborhood under construction, it was one house.  He had no business being there.

Nice try though.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You're still lying. Arbery committed no burglary. He likely didn't even commit criminal trespassing.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He pointed it at him AFTER the burglar started punching him and trying to grab the shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*"If little thug boy didn’t trespass on private property, he’d be alive today."*

That's a flat out lie. The McMichaels had no knowledge he was in the house. All they saw was a "black male" running down the street. Let me break this down for the less intelligent folks around here ... That means even had Arbery not entered that house, had Gregory McMichael seen Arbery running past his house, the exact same set of events would have unfolded.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



He had shoplifting of a television on his record. His brother is waiting to be prosecuted without bail as of right now I believe.

Keep siding for criminals.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Then how did Arbery get shot?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Since when is it ok to attack someone because they "provoked" you? You people have the WORST arguments.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong.  First Degree Burglary is what he did.  It was a dwelling, he had no permission to enter, he had criminal intent.

Claiming “he had no unlawful purpose” is you blowing sunshine up your own ass.  Claiming he was “just looking” wouldn’t pass the bullshit test of any judge.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 13, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> However what I don't like about this character who got shot was the smiling picture which makes him look innocent in the story. Sort of like the misleading pic of Trayvon that was shown. Since the victim here has a criminal record, why didn't they show his official Mug Shot instead of a high school yearbook pic



Usually mug shots are only published when someone has presently been arrested.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Could have been looking for a "do not trespass" sign.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He pulled the trigger, thats how.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He didn't steal anything. The property owner said so. He certainly could have stolen something, if that had been his intent.

Sorry to break it to you son, but your racist buddies will rot in jail. Deservedly so.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yes, we know he stole nothing. The home owner confirmed that.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Quit defending violent burglars.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I’m “lying” now?

I’m the one posting actual Georgia Law and cases of people being convicted of burglary without actually stealing anything.  You got jack shit.

Here it is again since you like to just ignore it:
*I didn't even steal anything: *Even though you may not have stolen anything, you could still be convicted of burglary. According to _Johnson v. Jackson_, it is not necessary that the defendant actually steal anything. 140 Ga. App. 252, (1976). It is enough if they enter without authority and with intent to commit theft.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


With the gun not pointed at Arbery??


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Who's the burglar?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He probably is one.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



They had string of burglaries in the neighborhood. His gun had been stolen.

The black man did not stop. When someone runs away like that he automatically becomes a suspect. There was also a other man chasing him down.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Can you prove they had no knowledge?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yes, you're lying. They have to at least have the intent to steal. You failed miserably to show that in Arbery's case. That you continue to claim Arbery burglarized that house despite your inability to prove it, proves you're lying.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It is enough to suspect that.

When someone keeps running away. This increases the suspicion.

It is completely obvious Arbery is involved in some very shady shit... Just wait out for the coming reports.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


So what that they "claim" they had a string of burglaries. Forget the fact that only 1 incident was reported to police, what does that mean? That any black guy running through the neighborhood must be the one who committed the burglaries?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Technically it isn’t. The charge in Georgia is Aggravated Assault. And Travis McMichaels committed it. Which is why he is in jail held without bond even during the Covid release as many as possible situation.


Manslaughter, due to the struggle for posession of the shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Read the police report. All they said was Gregory was outside on his front lawn when he saw a "black male" run by. He said nothing about seeing him enter or leave the house under construction. His son was inside their house and saw nothing at all. Furthermore, he couldn't have seen Arbery in that house. I posted the street view earlier from the McMichael home and you can't even see the lot where the construction is taking place.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It was pointed at him AFTER he was attacked. Are you dumb or what?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Post the Georgia law that allows private citizens to enforce a citizen's arrest based on nothing but their own suspicions. Not witnessing a felony. Not having direct knowledge of a felony -- just a suspicion that a felony may have occurred.

When you can't, be aware readers here will be laughing at you for being such a schmuck.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL

Great, show me that in the video. Of course, you're going to need another camera angle -- one that's not obscuring your baseless claim by a vehicle.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, a suspicious black male had been a discussion topic in the neighborhood, as is heard in the 911 call. He knew what was going on. And he was correct, the black man illegally trespassed.

Heroic protector of his community.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


which they had a right to do.  why did the black man want to die by suicide?  just curious.  how do you answer for him?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


not actually true, the man who attempted to take the gun away held the barrel against his ownself inflicting harm to his own body.  The video is very clear here.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


still doesn't answer why the black man attempted to steal the man's gun in a confrontation for it. the gun was the man's and he had every right to have it in his hands.  he wasn't committing any crime by standing in a street armed.  the white man was under no obligation to hand him his weapon.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Good question. In the clip it looks like the black man is yanking the shotgun towards himself so that it goes off.

Charging at a shotgun is not a good idea, pulling it when you are in front of the barrel... from bad to worse.,,


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Technically it isn’t. The charge in Georgia is Aggravated Assault. And Travis McMichaels committed it. Which is why he is in jail held without bond even during the Covid release as many as possible situation.
> ...


yes, I can see that charge only.  there was never any intent to shoot the black man.  he created the situation where harm was done to him. Self inflicted.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


No, he was not right. The black man who was seen on those premises earlier was not Arbery.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In other words, your claim that he pointed the gun at him before being attacked isnt supported by the video evidence? Thanks for admitting youve been wrong this whole time.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah... right...

Now you are getting truly desperate.


----------



## protectionist (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> I get what you are saying, it is a valid point. However if they intended to kill him from the start they could had shot him much earlier.  They never did.  Also, if Arbery feared for his life, then why did he run up behind them?  He could had turned around and ran away, or ran to the left or right between houses to the next street.  Instead he charged right at one of them and assaulted him.
> At that point it doesn’t matter what happened previously, Travis had no choice but to shoot, otherwise Arbery would had likely shot him.








You just explained this rather simple scenario, nicely and concisely, in a nutshell.  Well done!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He’s out of control


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


A point I stopped making when someone pointed out to me that moment was obscured by the truck. Something you're apparently just now learning since you're still claiming the gun wasn't pointed at him.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, photos have been posted of the other person who was caught on camera inside that construction site.

Have you always been this stupid?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The gun was pointed at him the moment he charged at a white man. And not a moment before that.

Did you forget to post the evidence that it wasn't Arbery before?


----------



## protectionist (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, he never should have had the gun to start.


FALSE!  He had every right to have the gun with him for self-defense.  *Open carry* is legal in *Georgia* if you have a CCW license. The license allows you to *carry* *in any way, open* *or* *concealed*. If you do not have a CCW license then you are not permitted to openly carry in Georgia.   Both McMichaels have one.

If he did not have the gun, then he would have had to survive the attack of Arbery unarmed.  Since Arbery was not strong enough to wrest the gun away from Travis, it's possible, Arbery would not have been too successful in a hand to hand combat either, with Travis.  He looked quite skinny compared to the more muscular Travis.





These guys look like they can deal.


----------



## protectionist (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> you have no evidence a gun was ever pointed.  I've been asking you to submit it into evidence. you still haven't.  there's that. there's also the fact the black man intentionally attacked the man holding the gun.


Both of those statements are correct.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Does Johnson vs Jackson give people who are NOT THE OWNERS OF THE PROPERTY the right to kill someone who allegedly committed a crime if they are UNARMED and non violent?  If that’s the case people who’s children break and enter on another’s property while retrieving a ball that bounced over a fence can be shot and killed legally.  They broke and entered and didn’t take anything that didn’t belong to them.  In my neighborhood you’d have dead people  all over the place. That’s absurd and if that’s the law there then the state is run by idiots.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



it happens in front of the truck - the first of three shots. As the shooter and victim struggle for control of the shotgun as the fight moves to the left. The man who was shot for jogging while black is the only one acting in self defense because he was attacked.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



He was attacked while charging... this must be the stupidest thing I read all day.

Once the person charged at a man with shotgun, yeah he was attacked as SELF DEFENSE.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


He didnt kill him for burglary. He killed him because the burglar attacked him and tried to take his gun.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why are these people so perplexed by something so obvious?


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Because they are adult children aka. leftists.

And then a few conservatives who are very content on never EVER conserving anything.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


But is it a dwelling? Nope. Right now it’s lumber. Nobody is dwelling there because the damn thing is wide open. Nobody has as of yet ever dwelled there, you can see that by the video. It’s property at the moment not living space so it could be argued that the only thing that happened is trespass and not burglary.  You don’t kill people for trespassing. You sure as hell don’t kill someone if you DON’T OWN THE PROPERTY! How did the McMichaels know that Arbery wasn’t one of the people working on the house? Arbery could have been a friend of the owner with permission to be there. McMichaels didn’t approach him nicely and question why Arbery was there. They grabbed guns, blocked his path and shot him twice in the chest no questions asked and worst of all IT WASN’T THEIR FUCKING BUSINESS IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The desperation continues.

You don't kill people for trespassing indeed. You usually don't kill people even for burglary. You kill people when they charge at your shotgun.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



That is too simple for the liberals.....they need a complex theory written like a  hollweird movie to account for the death of on of their darlin darkies.  hehheh

If anyone ever doubted the stupidity  of liberals and their  willingness to lie to support their fallacious narrative of black victimhoold all you need to do is browse through the posts on this thread.....absolutely astounding how deluded the liberals are.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Entering a dwelling without authority *is* burglary in Georgia.



No, actually, it's not. There has to be the intent to commit another crime (other than trespassing) while on the premises.

_"Georgia burglary laws distinguish between three forms of burglary, first degree burglary, second degree burglary, and "smash and grab" burglary.

The elements for first degree burglary include:_

_Entering or remaining in an occupied, unoccupied, or vacant dwelling house of another or any other dwelling structure; and_
_The intent to commit a felony or theft inside._
_The same elements apply to second degree burglary except that this crime applies to structures that are not used as dwellings.

Smash and grab burglary is a crime against businesses and requires that a defendant:_

_Intentionally enter a retail establishment;_
_Intend to commit a theft; and_
_Cause damages in excess of $500._
_Each variant of burglary under Georgia law contains its own set of penalties with rather harsh maximum sentences."_

Georgia Burglary Laws - FindLaw

As the property he allegedly trespassed on was not being used as a dwelling, it would be second degree burglary. But, unless there were reports of thefts by Arbery prior to the day he was killed, there's almost no chance at all of proving that he was on the premises to commit a felony, because he was killed and cannot be questioned. 

So, what the idiots here are advocating is the notion that his killing was justified because he allegedly trespassed on someone's property.

That's insane and stupid...


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


This isn’t self defense when two armed people block the path of an unarmed man for no reason of their own and shoot him in the chest, it’s an execution.  

BTW I’m not a leftist, I’m a church going, God praising,Trump Supporting conservative and a 40 year registered Republican. What I’m not is a conservative sheeple who feels like they have to justify stupidity by making it a political issue.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That poster has completely deluded himself ....has no ability for rational  thought.

Claims the white guy shot the black guy as he was jogging by....if that had been the case the body of the black guy would have been laying on the grass on the right side of the road.

Some people just have no common sense.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



It may look like Arbery charged at a shotgun and died from getting shot.

What really happened, as hard it is to believe, is that Arbery is just a other victim of the Covid-19.

If you look at the pictures hard enough you will see what many others had missed. Arbery is not wearing a mask!!! He should have worn a mask.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Did you read the second sentence?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


So if i attack you and you have a shot gun and I try to take it to shot you with it what do you do?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You must not have watched the video....it is clear as day that the jogger had plenty of room to keep on jogging down  the road...his path  was not  blocked.

It is also very clear that the jogger veered to the left and attacked the guy with the shotgun.

I will tell you what you really are ---a politically correct moron that is very confused....let me try and help you....first quit watching the alphabet media news and fox is not much better.....the media are the ones who have made this case a political case....essentially engaging in race baiting to  incite hysteria amongst blacks as well as a lot of duped white folk.

Let me ask you this since you think the white guy shot  the black guy in cold  blood?  Since that is what you believe...if it is true he must have had some reason for committing murder.  What was his motive?   

Also you need to remember the father  called the police before they took off in pursuit of the black criminal...vigilantes do not call the police. 

Something else ....do  you know the criminal history of the black dude....he took a gun to school....a felony.  He was placed on 5yrs probation for that and then violated his probation by stealing...at the time of his death he was in violation of  his probation....he  should have been in jail but because of black privilege aka the double-standard that comes into play when blacks committ crimes.

Also the black guy had a mental history...the  former D.A.cited his mental history as one reason they did not put him in jail....someone had sympathy for him because he had mental problems..


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hey they got a place for somone like you in hollywood....writing fiction for  some of their idiotic movies.

Anyhow most of what you mention is irrelevant....the only thing relevant to  this case is  the fact that the black guy attacked a white guy with a shotgun....the video makes that clear....why do liberals refuse to watch the video?  

 Let me guess...afraid of the truth?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


His path wasnt blocked. Can any of you defend this criminal without being dishonest?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Honestly, it takes a special kind of idiot to completely dismiss as irrelevant the fact that the two guys armed themselves and then got in a pick up and chased this guy down. That will actually be at the very center of this case and, if you don't understand why, you should probably stop commenting.

By the way, I'm a white guy in his late 50's, conservative, NRA member, CWP holder, I carry every day and I hate criminals.

I am profoundly confident in my belief that Travis McMichael and Gregory McMichael will be found guilty of the charges against them and will that they will spend a very, very long time in prison...


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Funny, in America that’s the side we drive in. Dude, you have nothing, you know it. Giving up integrity is sad for you to do


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Nope, they have no integrity . And can’t change the video


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You prove yourself wrong with this shot....you can see the head of the black dude is past the middle of the truck which proves he was on the attack having veered over to the left when he got in  front  of  the  truck.

If the white guy had shot him as he was jogging by there is no way he would be in the spot he is in  when the photo was taken...at that very close distance the shooter if he had shot the black whilst he was just jogging past the truck would have had a very easy shoot...no way he could have missed and he would have hit the black guy with the full force of the blast...knocking him to the  right and  the shot would  have no doubt been lethal at that range and  the body of the black guy would have been found in the grass on the right side of the road.

instead we see him here way over to the left attacking the white guy...the  first shot  goes off when the black guy makes contact with the white guy...partially wounding him but not to any great extent because he keeps fighting and punching the white guy....as they continue to wrestle for the control of the gun....the black guy gets shot two more times...and after the 3rd shot he takes a couple of steps collapses and dies....thus your theory cannot possibly be true.


As I told  you before if you want  to get all this straight in your head.....watch the video again and just as soon as you hear the shot ....hit the pause button on the video...and look at the position of the white guy and the black guy....that makes it very clear what you claim is absolutely wrong.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He was armed?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I put the admiral on ignore for intellectual dishonesty and being a nut case.  hehheh


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



In my book being a conservative means being able to conserve something. With this attitude, you won't be able to conserve even your pants, let alone due process or America. You do understand the case is a manufactured case by people who hate you? Literal socialist propaganda and you are slurping it up like a dog.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

The owner of the property Mr. English said nothing was ever taken, he did not know the McMichaels and only met one of them once when he bought the property.  At no time did English ever ask McMichaels to do anything on his behalf. This begs the question what business was it of the McMichaels? Absolutely none. Do people in Georgia always find it agreeable to stick their nose in another mans business? The McMichaels seem to think so. 





						Bing
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> The owner of the property Mr. English said nothing was ever taken, he did not know the McMichaels and only met one of them once when he bought the property.  At no time did English ever ask McMichaels to do anything on his behalf. This begs the question what business was it of the McMichaels? Absolutely none. Do people in Georgia always find it agreeable to stick their nose in another mans business? The McMichaels seem to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not up to him, they have property of concern, they don’t want a pattern developed it’s really simple. Go to the south side of Chicago


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

L


Marianne said:


> The owner of the property Mr. English said nothing was ever taken, he did not know the McMichaels and only met one of them once when he bought the property.  At no time did English ever ask McMichaels to do anything on his behalf. This begs the question what business was it of the McMichaels? Absolutely none. Do people in Georgia always find it agreeable to stick their nose in another mans business? The McMichaels seem to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his lawyer said that, most likely because hes getting threats, but he did pass out images of AA breaking in many times


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> L
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> ...



Yeah, I call bull on that. On the 911 you hear a caller detailing how this is not the first time. The entire neighborhood was aware.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > L
> ...


Of course how else did still images get released? It’s his camera.  
He’s getting death threats From Faun , Faun  stop calling this guy lol


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You left out the part where you blocked my path and pointed the gun at me first.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

If this guy came out and said yea he broke in my house 45 times, the media would  have helicopters over his house 24 hours a day! Black panthers will be shooting up his house. Lol this is going to trial, and they will
Sue the shit out of the race baiters


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


What video did you watch?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> In my book being a conservative means being able to conserve something. With this attitude, you won't be able to conserve even your pants, let alone due process or America. You do understand the case is a manufactured case by people who hate you? Literal socialist propaganda and you are slurping it up like a dog.



Your "book" is meaningless.

I've watched the videos and I've reached my own conclusions, unlike many here, on both sides of the issue, who simply go with the crowd. The fact of the matter is, as I see it, Gregory McMichael saw a black guy running down the street and concluded that it was the same guy he saw on a video from a previous date and, as a result, decided it would be appropriate to turn himself and his son into vigilantes by arming themselves and chasing him down. They said they wanted to talk. I think that's complete bullshit. If they wanted to "talk", Travis McMichael should've left his shotgun in the cab of the truck. 

The two McMichaels acted unlawfully. That's my opinion based on what I've seen and what I've read, and I've read much on both sides of the issue. I know, pretty damn well, the area where this occurred; it's less than two hours from here. Confederate flags are a common sight up there, and not everyone there flies them because they believe it's "heritage not hate". Many of them _do _fly it out of hate. I see pickups all over south Georgia with "33/6" stickers on them. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if there was one on the McMichael's pickup.

What I want to "conserve" and "preserve" is the rule of law and, in my opinion, the rule of law must find that Travis and Gregory McMichael acted unlawfully and should be punished accordingly...


----------



## progressive hunter (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


so youre not american,,,
you should maybe shut up now,,,


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2020)

For the confused Moon Bats

[youtube]


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The Michaels blocked his path so clearly they were harassing Arbery prior to the shooting. They stood and waited for him. One McMichael stood in the road armed. It was clear they weren’t going to let him pass which I would think is illegal to do on a public road. Now you don’t know what happened prior to the video. Maybe they’d already blocked Arbery once or twice prior. What’s clear is legally the McMichaels had no authority to prevent Arbery passing. Maybe Aubrey got tired of running around them. But then again you can’t really see or hear what transpired because the truck blocked them. Actually according to the police report the McMichaels chased Arbery with that truck so they were harassing Arbery. So answer my question, what right did the McMichaels have to harass, block and point a gun at Arbery? 



			Ahmaud Arbery: Suspect in killing was involved in prior investigation of 25-year-old


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The owner said he KNEW people were coming on the property and knew it was unsafe. This is why he said he installed the camera.  The owner of the property says Arbery didn’t  commit burglary nor did he ask the McMichaels to defend his property. He knew nothing about it.  Arbery wasn’t a burglar. If Arbery wasn’t a burglar than it would seem the McMichaels shot an innocent man.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> You do understand the case is a manufactured case by people who hate you?



The due process is finally coming for the dead man who ultimate had zero due process when he was executed because his killers decided he must die if he did not stop and talk to them about why he walked into building.  And now the white extremist gun nut whackos want due process for armed and dangerous men who will shoot an unarmed person on a public street for not stopping to talk to them.

Weird whacko hero worship for sure. It must have something to do with ignorance attracting ignorance making them feel smarter,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Rest assured I saw the video. I saw two armed individuals illegally blocking a jogger.
Arberys past has zero to do with this incident unless you are saying that the McMichaels knew Arbreys wrap sheet before this incident which could be seen as some level of premeditation on the part of the McMichaels.  The reality is according to the police Arbery had no stolen property on him nor was he armed.  Two against one, guns,not good odds to charge someone. It was straight up bullying of Arbery not protecting the neighborhood and not citizens arrest.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


look at the video. The police said McMichaels chased Arbery. The truck was parked and one armed idiot was in the road. Arbery swerved to go around therefore blocked.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


 Where do you see this?


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Wow personal attacks? Lol  I am preserving something. I’m believe all men are created equal.  Arbery was not treated as equal. I believe in equal justice. That justice took until May for Arbury because this incident happened in February.  I believe a mans property is his business and other people need to but out. The owner of the property set up the camera because he knew people were trespassing to look at the construction.  The property was Mr. English's business not McMichaels. English did not ask them to look after his property therefore it wasn’t their concern. The should have reported it to the police and let the cops do their job. The issue didn’t require immediate action because nothing was taken and nobodies life was in danger; nobody lived there.  Mr English doesn’t consider Arbery a burglar. That makes what McMichael did murder or at the very least manslaughter. I believe that Arbery’s right were violated by two vigilantes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Your not treating him
Equal any man that tries do grab a gun is probably going to get shot, all they did was say stop the police are coming


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the property Mr. English said nothing was ever taken, he did not know the McMichaels and only met one of them once when he bought the property.  At no time did English ever ask McMichaels to do anything on his behalf. This begs the question what business was it of the McMichaels? Absolutely none. Do people in Georgia always find it agreeable to stick their nose in another mans business? The McMichaels seem to think so.
> ...


The owner installed a camera on his property. He was aware people were trespassing.  If he chooses to report or not report that’s up to him. What other properties do is there business.  The McMichaels could have taken Arbery’s picture and given it to the police.  As has been mentioned Arbery had a wrap sheet and the local police are probably familiar with him. It’s not the job of the McMichaels to arm up and chase Arbery down.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand the case is a manufactured case by people who hate you?
> ...


I heard the feds are involved so yeah hopefully Arbery’s family  will get justice.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I hope his mother gets out in jail, with her filthy mouth


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


On every news station out there.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Whatever


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


That isnt what happened in the video. If youre going to do hypotheticals, at least make it somewhat similar to this story.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Innocent man!? He attacked the guy with the shotgun. Its on the video that you clearly didnt watch.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


How does one illegally block someone? He could have ran in a bunch of different directions. He chose to go after the shotgun guy instead.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Entering a dwelling without authority *is* burglary in Georgia.
> ...


According to another neighbor, he and Gregory and Travis McMichael chased someone from that property about 2 weeks prior. The neighbor, who viewed Arbery's body in the street, says it's the same individual. It's the same incident where McMichael says he saw Arbery put his hand in his waistband.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


*"It is also very clear that the jogger veered to the left and attacked the guy with the shotgun. "*

Who was charging towards Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He smoked you too, huh?


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


In the video Arbery’s jogging down the road. The truck as you can see is stopped, the truck door is open and to the right there’s one of the McMichaels standing in the road. Arbery’s swerves to the yellow arrow so as not to pass by the door and McMichael in the street waiting for him. After that the camera pans and it’s hard to see until McMichael and Arbery’s are fighting over the gun. They chased, blocked and harassed Arbery. They had no right to do so. They knew they were armed. They killed a 25 year old over nothing. They violated Arbery’s rights.  That’s what the jury will see.  They will rot in jail now that the feds are  investigating and they don’t have the protection of the local police department.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Yep.....exactly....undeniable....any competent jury will be able to see that.   

But the political theater will  go on until the natives settle down....and some sanity returns ----then the case  will be deposed of judiciously and calmly...as it should be and in fact would have been already if not for media's agitation.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



A lot of the liberals seem not to have watched the video or perhaps they watched the  'edited' version put out by the msm....that could account for a lot of their ignorance and confusion.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


If you were talking to a jury they would be like wtf Is he talking about lol


----------



## Aletheia4u (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Where else could he go? He was caught between two vehicles which had already tried to box him in. He's surrounded on both sides by private houses.  Anywhere else he runs, he risks being shot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


He was caught lol your funny hahah


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


If they asked, I would show them a photo of Travis standing some 4 to 5 feet to the left of the truck in the oncoming lane -- compared to a second photo where he's standing in front of the truck when he fires the first round. You think jurors will be as stupid as you to not understand the only way he could end up at the front of the truck would have been to run towards Arbery?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


How were his rights violated? He attacked the guy. Why are you defending the attacker?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Oh? What do you call it when two cars box you in on a narrow road?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


They were trying to prevent him from proceeding any further. That's a violation of his civil rights.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Who cares if its not their job? Are they not allowed to defend themselves? Explain your retarded logic.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You would sound like an idiot because you’ve been the boat and you’ll probably be kicked out of the court  room for contempt.. lol  “judge I can see it, let me please keep trying to convince the jury” lol your crazy dude


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol boxed in, now where do you see this? Lol I hope your not a lawyer haha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Lol WHAT! Where do you see this???


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


WHAT!? That is absolutely not true. Why on earth arent you people able to just stick to what actually happened in the video? Whats with all the lying?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Is the sidewalk and lawns "hot lava"?


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


How were they stopping him?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


 of

First of all he is not standing  to the right...he is standing to the  left and slightly to the front of the truck.  Your first mistake

Now for your second error.....arbery does not swerve to the yellow arrow...instead he goes to the right to  get around the truck  Then  he immediately swerves to the left and attacks the white guy  standing there with the shotgun.....if you watch the video again look through the windshield and you will see the black guy crossing
the front of the truck and attacking the  white guy trying to take away his gun.

No...they did not chase....they simply followed him in the truck and then went ahead of him and parked....at no time was arbery blocked...he had plenty of room to get around the truck and he did and then instead of jogging on down the road he quickly swerved to the left and attacked the white guy.

When you have a weapon and someone attacks you and tries to get possession of your weapon you are legally entitled to use lethal force in self defense..spelled out by the Georgia law on self defense.

Thus it is easily seen your narrative is full of holes...you have a severe lack of ability to observe and accurately report what is readily seen by most.  Why is that?  Some kind of cognitive problem?
Watch the video again...I am talking about the complete video.....not the edited one the msm has put out....maybe that is what got you confused...you watched the wrong video???


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Last I heard you don’t have the right to  stand in the middle of the road with a gun, with your truck parked and the door open to the traffic side for a prolonged period of time essentially blocking traffic. that’s a traffic violation and breaking the law. I guess you think that’s reason to shoot the McDonalds? Right? They broke the law.

You don’t have the right to chase and clearly seek to intimidate somebody with a gun while committing said traffic violation over something you think that person may or may not have done. Don’t forget the McMichaels didn’t know the owner Mr. English.  For all they knew English might have been friends Arbery and may have asked him to check on his property. They did not know why Arbery was at the site. They didn’t ask him as far as we know. They just assumed he was a thief. In actuality he was just being nosy while jogging. For that the McMichaels decided to make themselves judge, jury and executioner and kill a man.


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


What video did you watch, Green Bay packers?


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I watched the video.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Last I heard you don’t have the right to stand in the middle of the road with a gun, with your truck parked and the door open to the traffic side for a prolonged period of time essentially blocking traffic. that’s a traffic violation and breaking the law. I guess you think that’s reason to shoot the McDonalds? Right? They broke the law.


So give them a ticket lol


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Youre problem is with the traffic violation; NOT the burglar who is assaulting people?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Last you heard? Why would you have heard about that scenario exactly?  I didn’t heard about that at all. I watched a video. But you heard about it prior to watching. Fk that’s odd. Who are you?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Last I heard you don’t have the right to stand in the middle of the road with a gun, with your truck parked and the door open to the traffic side for a prolonged period of time essentially blocking traffic. that’s a traffic violation and breaking the law. I guess you think that’s reason to shoot the McDonalds? Right? They broke the law.
> ...


Last she heard. That’s fking fantastic. Last she heard. Just what normal people heard of in every day life. Last she heard. Odd


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



O.K.  fine....talk to the police and get them to give him a ticket.  hehheh

Everyone in Georgia is entitled to carry weapons....that should not be construed as intimidation.

All this garbage about the construction site is irrelevant.....has nothing to do  with the face that arbary commited assault.  Nothing that happened previously gave the arbary the right to assault anyone.

Irregardless............another interesting factoid that  has  come to light is that  Arbary was visiting that construction site at night....whas  up wid dat?   Sounds very strange....I only bring it up to mention he had a mental history as  confirmed by the former D.A.  who thought his mental  problems contributed to his agressiveness and maybe also this weird behavior of  visiting a construction site several times during the day and at night also....got any theories on dat?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Which video......there are more than one....the msm edited the version they put out....others have done the same....did you watch the complete video that ends when the black guy collapses....is that the one you watched?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   by her account of what she saw she may have been watching the moon landing.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Exactly....I tried to explain that to the dumbass....somehow he managed to get himself all coinfused.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



She sounds dumb as a rock....pobably a negro...aka low i.q.  aka....brainwashed and braindead.


----------



## Marianne (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He went around the truck. Your words.  Why? Because McMichael was in the road BLOCKING HIS WAY. If he hadn’t felt threatened, if he hadn’t been blocked by McMichael and the truck door which is wide open, he would have passed to the left of the truck.  But clearly he was blocked and went to the right.

 Chase was the word the police used, not mine. The police said McMichael CHASED Arbery, not followed. Read the articles I posted it’s there.

you are neglecting to acknowledge they fact that the McMichaels aren’t cops. It’s not their job to follow, chase or confront anyone. It’s not their job to assume somebody they don’t know on a property of someone they don’t know is a thief. Their job it to report it and let the cops handle it not go all Wild West on a stranger gun him down in the middle of the road. You refuse to acknowledge that McMichael had no business being in that road committing a traffic violation. Arbery wouldn’t have been anywhere near McMichael if McMichael hadn’t been acting like a dick and instigated the whole thing. They gave chase, confronted a person and shot him for nothing and now they have to pay the price.


----------



## Godboy (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


His car was in the road. How on earth is that "in the way" of someone running?


----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Naw


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


It was a road, cars drive on them, the truck was legally in a lane. 100 yards ahead of anyone. Some black guy running in the middle of the street, I heard that’s illegal had to go to the shoulder to go past the truck which he did without issue. Fk you said you watched. Guess not


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Ridiculous commentary.   Anyhow.....again.....the white guys did nothing illegal. 

The black guy was a criminal...as in had a criminal record.  Took a gun to school....stole stuff...violated his probation ....should have been in jail but nothing was done....thus he roamed the streets day and night apparantly doing some very weird stuff....but the mdeia is doing their best to put him up there on the shelf with mother teresa.

Speaking of mothers ahmuad's  mother did love him...must have been a difficult thing  to do.  but i guess once you give birth there is a bond formed even if the kid is a mental defect.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well.....guns are scary....to liberals. 
Holding one should be punishable by death.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> *She sounds dumb* as a rock....*pobably* a negro...aka low i.q.  aka....brainwashed and braindead.



You can't buy idiot dipshit moments like this...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *She sounds dumb* as a rock....*pobably* a negro...aka low i.q.  aka....brainwashed and braindead.
> ...


This female raised a criminal! He’s breaking into houses he’s attacking people with guns! He’s bringing handguns to school to shoot it up.. She’s a horrible mother she should be in jail we should’ve did this back in the 70s with these black mothers welfare queens


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Who cares if its not their job? Are they not allowed to defend themselves? Explain your retarded logic.



How were they defending themselves when Travis McMichael got out of the truck and told him to stop?

Never mind, you're just going to offer up another dipshit answer that's most nonsensical and wrong. I'll wait for someone smarter to come along...


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


*"you’ve been the boat"*

Try speaking English, comrade.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I notice you didn't answer the question.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lawyer ha


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



What houses did he break into? What did he steal?

He didn't bring a gun to school to "shoot it up". He brought a gun onto school property; very different.

And how in the holy fuck have you determined that she's a "black mother welfare queen"? Does your racism run so deep that you've decided that no black woman can have a decent job and provide for her family?

I'd like the authorities to arrest you mother. She deserves to be in prison for raising such an absolute fucking dipshit...


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I see that with them blocking the road he's jogging down. Who knows what you see?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's because Jitss is a chickenshit...


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


She’s a horrible mother she should be in jail for raising a failure of a child! She’s asking for these two innocent meant to die she should be fucking sent back to Africa


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> but i guess once you give birth there is a bond formed even if the kid is a mental defect.



And I bet your mommy feels exactly the same way...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you keep saying that sir you’re going to be thrown out of jail or held in contempt


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Of course the truck was blocking the road. He had to run around it. What part of that is beyond your limited comprehension?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Where do you see this!? Lol your cracking me up haha


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why should she be sent "back to Africa?" Is she even from there?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Can you imagine if the truck was actually blocking the road what you would actually say? Lol


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


^^^ an idiot who think a parked car in the middle of a street isn't blocking the road.

Moron .... if it's not blocking the road, why'd they park it in the middle of a road? Why not park it on the grass? They were trying to get him to stop, weren't they?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Don’t you think if they wanted to block the road they would’ve turn the car sideways? Lol


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They didn't need to, Travis was blocking the other lane, armed with a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I just think the road would actually be blocked with the car like you said! Then Travis got a stud in front of the truck and pointed his big old gun At him.. I wonder why? Lol


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



No. This case is literally a textbook do not do that literally tens of thousands of gun owners have been trained on. Literally.

First. Do not pull or point your weapon unless you intend to use it. Travis broke that rule jumping out of his truck intending to hold the AA at gunpoint for the cops. Second. Do not go looking for trouble. Travis broke that rule too as did Daddy. It was never going to end well. Not in Georgia. Georgia where hundreds of people are in prison right now for Aggravated Assault.

Third. If you do shoot someone shit your fucking mouth. Say nothing until you have a lawyer. Both of the McMichaels broke that rule which is why we have a statement to police that the “conservatives” are busy ignoring.

Fourth. Never forget your license to carry is not a badge and you are not a cop. You do not have powers of arrest. So even the attempt to stop AA was a crime. Especially as part of an armed posse of self appointed yahoos.

Now many people have said that the Aggravated Assault statute was too restrictive. There were meetings in the State Senate to change it. No way it gets changed now. Not with the McMorons literally demonstrating that all the doom and gloom predictions by the anti gunners are totally true. They have set back the effort to protect gun owners by at least a decade.

Worse yet we have to rehash the fucking Hate Crimes law again. So that is going to be an election issue this year thanks to the notoriously corrupt D.A. in Glynn County. Again.

So no. Conservatives are not conserving or preserving. OK. They are preserving the worst traits and stereotypes from history. That is not a thing to proclaim. Not if you consider your beliefs to be based in law and order.

Conservative pundits including those with law degrees disagree with you. But they are wrong and you are right. Cops in Georgia disagree with you. But they are wrong and you are right. Lawyers, Judges, and the gun owners I know. Friends and acquaintances. My neighbors and folks around town alike all say that this was the worst shooting we have had in decades. But they are all wrong and you are right.

Precedence in Georgia law says you are wrong. But anyone who says so is a black apologist to you blithering idiots.

I said it many pages in this thread ago. If you really want to help the McMichaels start collecting money. Because they are going to need a million dollars or more to have any chance at defending themselves in court. The Prosecutor will have access to unlimited funds and power.

You idiots are not helping the McMichaels or your cause. If you want to help, write a check and send it to his family. They are going to need it. Because I figure they have about one chance in ten of a hung jury. They have almost no chance of complete exoneration. But with enough money and a good enough lawyer they might be able to plea bargain themselves out in five to ten. Because the Jury will send them up for twenty to life if it goes to trial. The McMichaels are not going to be facing a rookie Prosecutor. They are going up against the Varsity. The best in the State. All because the Good Old Boys club tried to sweep it under the rug.

Sadly. If they had been arrested at the time of the shooting for the same charges, they might have gotten off with three years or less. Manslaughter and Aggravated Assault. Now to show the outrage at the abuse of position for the Prosecutor in Glynn County they are going for the Max. And the Prosecutors who tried to sweep it under the rug are up for a review which could lose them their law licenses. Corruption runs deep in Georgia. But when it is exposed they throw those few to the wolves to protect the rest.

We have been trying to tell you idiots. But you won’t listen. So keep talking. And keep pushing your insane ideals. I bet you can talk Travis right into death row. He was a hot head who grabbed a gun and in this State that is an express ticket to an extended stay at the Gray Bar Hotel.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the property Mr. English said nothing was ever taken, he did not know the McMichaels and only met one of them once when he bought the property.  At no time did English ever ask McMichaels to do anything on his behalf. This begs the question what business was it of the McMichaels? Absolutely none. Do people in Georgia always find it agreeable to stick their nose in another mans business? The McMichaels seem to think so.
> ...



It is up to him. It is his property. Only he can file a complaint for Trespassing. And his testimony at the trial is going to be really harmful for the defense.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > L
> ...



Only the police did not seem to be aware since no reports were ever filed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Top
You keep making stuff up....no evidence that Travis intended to hold anyone at gunpoint.....thousands of  people in Georgia and other states carry guns around with no intent to hold anyone ....that is just some braindead fantasy you have manufactured...completely absurd.

Also a rule is not a law....some gun club or shooting instructor may tell the  students  do not pull your gun unless you intend to use it....might be good advice  in certain  situations but not all situations.  

Pulling a gun means  pulling it out of the holster or your pocket.....how do you pull out a shotgun hehheh.  You are so ridiculous.

Then you say Travis jumped out of his truck...trying to make it sound like when the black moron ran up to the truck Travis just jumped out and shot him....more spinning on your part....Travis was out of the truck quite a while before travis ran up on the truck....Travis did not point the shotgun at Travis until he was attacked and even then he had a very difficult time to get it pointed in a manner to score a lethal shot  as the Negro kept grabbing the gun...but the black dudes real big mistake was letting go of the gun in order to start punching Travis...this allowed Travis to get a clean shot at his attacker and dispatch the insane negro...Kudos for Travis.

Then you mention aggravated assault....I seriously doubt you have a good understanding of what that is ...especially in this case....you cite laws but as has been said you do not have the intelligence needed to adequately interpet the law.  Sure you have been around para-legals but that obviously has not helped you...if you had actually gone to law school you might have learned a bit about how to interpet and  apply law....you attempt over and over to use the law to subvert the truth....you fail everytime.

Again and again and again you claim they had no right to make a citizens arrest....bullshite....I cited the Georgia law on that and others have as well.....and here it is again..................*In Georgia*, the *law* states that a private person may *arrest* someone if a crime is committed in his presence or “within his immediate knowledge.” But if it is a felony, the *citizen* can stop someone from escaping if the *citizen* has “reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.” 

The older white guy had knowledge  of a crime from watching a video of the  black dude trespassing hence he was entitled to make a citizens arrest....though he did not make a  citizens arrest nor attempt to make a citizens arrest.

Thus you keep citing irrelevant bullshit....because you do not want to get down to the nitty gritty of this case aka what is really relevant....so your ramble and ramble trying to divert everyones attention away from the fact that the black dude is the one who committed assault and the jury will have no  problem understanding that when they see the video and that is why the blacks got so upset with the guy for releasing the video...it clearly shows the black dude comitting assault.

You also conveiniently forget the elder McMichael had decades of  law enforcement experience....he was not just some yahoo as you want to claim.  

I do agree with you they should not have been talking without a lawyer....a lot of innocent people make that mistake...thinking because they are innocent they have nothing to worry about....failing to understand how whatever the say can be twisted or  in some cases words have been added to their statements they did not even make in order to convict them....thus it is good advice to tell everyone...if you ever get involved with the criminal justice system....just shut up and tell them you want a lawyer.

Then you talk about a 'posse' in another effort to spin a scenario that did not exist aka a group out to lynch some negro....there was the Father and there was the son and they were not out to lynch anyone....they simply wanted this guy caught in order to protect their neighborhood....and  there is little doubt that the negro was a danger to the community....as he had well demonstrated previously....carrying a  loaded weapon to school, stealing, having a mental history, assault and wandering around at night going into and onto other folks property...if anyone does not see the danger in that they have no business commenting on this case.

Then you go on and on about how they are ceretain to be convicted....ridiculous...of course they will need a good lawyer but that is true of just about everyone that has been charged with a crime....the state actually has a very weak case.....especially with the video and the criminal history of the black guy not even to mention his mental health history.... a lot  of folks thought just like you when they predicted George Zimmerman would go to jail....Z prevailed and he did not even have a video to prove the black guy assaulted him...what he did have going for him was a honest jury who saw through the states efforts to railroad a innocent man.

Thus in this case if the McMichaels can also get a honest jury....without a majority of negroes on it...then they should prevail....if there are a lot of negroes on it then the likliehood of a hung jury is very probable.  

I do not see them convicted in any way shape or form....they may have to have 
two or three trials before the state understands they will not be able to convict them but eventually they will walk.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You got any proof of that or is that just heresay....not that it is relevant but I just get tired of seeing you pulling crap out of your ass.







You got any proof of that?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


_*"no evidence that Travis intended to hold anyone at gunpoint..*_

LOLOL 

Suuure, uh-huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Travis was just standing in Arbery's path with a loaded shotgun while yelling, "stop," because he was really just auditioning for American Idol.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 13, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Nonsense...again you prove you lack legal expertise despite all your tutoring from para-legals  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   As has been pointed out to you many times nothing that happened before the black guy assaulted the younger McMichaels has any relevancy....no matter what happened before....even if  he had been followed, harassed, or falsely arrested (none of which happened) gave him (the insane negro) the right to  committ assault...try and  wrap your head around that if you want to stop looking so stupid.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 13, 2020)

“AT 22 secs into the video the first shot is fired”.. MacTheKnife









						Ahmaud Arbery shooting video: The gunshots
					

A legal expert tells USA TODAY that the moments missing from view are what both sides can use to "inject their own narrative" in Ahmaud Arbery's case.



					www.usatoday.com
				






MacTheKnife said:


> Nonsense....here is the video...............
> 
> Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgiavideo-unarmed-black-man-killed-ahmaud-arbery-georgia-jogging/
> 
> ...








MacTheKnife said:


> Watch this and even if you cannot see very well and are biased you will note that the jogger goes around the right side of the truck veers left all the way over to where the guy with the shotgun is and attacks him....the moment of the attackcan be seen and thus it cannot be denied.



Are you still saying the Gunman armed with a shotgun never crossed the double yellow lines to the right side of the road . 










						Ahmaud Arbery video: Legal experts break down how key frames may be used in murder trial
					

Legal experts say key moments in the video showing Ahmaud Arbery's death will be used by both sides in the case to explain the suspects' actions.



					www.google.com
				




Your days of lying for killers are over. 

In the link above go to video labeled


        THE SHOTS 






do you see the heel  of fat boy big man with a shotgun shooting at an unarmed jogger with daddy catching it all on video?

Where is he- it’s the left side of the truck


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...











						Crime stats call into question Georgia men’s ‘burglary’ claims
					

The McMichaels will not face hate crime charges in the killing, GBI Director Vic Reynolds said Friday, because Georgia is one of a handful of states that does not have a hate crime statute.




					www.mercurynews.com
				




But according to Glynn County Police Lt. Cheri Bashlor, just one automobile burglary in the neighborhood was reported when a 9mm pistol was stolen January 1 from an unlocked truck outside the McMichaels’ home.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


_*"In Georgia, the law states that a private person may arrestsomeone if a crime is committed in his presence or “within his immediate knowledge.” But if it is a felony, the citizen can stop someone from escaping if the citizen has “reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.”*_

Great, what felony did Arbery commit that was witnessed by McMichael or that he had immediate knowledge of?


----------



## theHawk (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They knew him from other times he was trespassing and stealing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> _*"no evidence that Travis intended to hold anyone at gunpoint..*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ...




His pappy was filming a hunting documentary from the bed of truck.    Where is that video btw? 

Anyway, Mac is gonna shit his pants when he sees this 









						Ahmaud Arbery shooting video: The gunshots
					

A legal expert tells USA TODAY that the moments missing from view are what both sides can use to "inject their own narrative" in Ahmaud Arbery's case.



					www.usatoday.com
				




THE GUNSHOTS 














						Ahmaud Arbery video: Legal experts break down how key frames may be used in murder trial
					

Legal experts say key moments in the video showing Ahmaud Arbery's death will be used by both sides in the case to explain the suspects' actions.



					www.google.com


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


What did he steal?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Travis did not point the shotgun at Travis until he was attacked a




You are saying Travis did not point the shotgun at (Arbury) until he was attackedzx 

You need to stop telling that lie 

The first shot is in front of the truck and you cannot say where the gun was pointed. 

So quit lying 

IF we get pappy’s video and his coward son Is on that video shooting at
arberry  do you bail on your white extremist gun nut brethren or not?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Can someone find the complete 911 call?

I just realized that the white person may have been on the phone with 911 up to the first shot fired.

So yes, they were definitely there to murder the black person in cold blood, while recording it all for 911, because obviously they are a bunch of racists there, enjoying some black murder democrat KKK style.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Travis did not point the shotgun at Travis until he was attacked a
> ...



This may be how it works in your socialist utopia, but not America. Here you are innocent until PROVEN guilty.

There is no evidence he pointed the shotgun at anything.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...











						Satilla Shores break-ins reported months before Ahmaud Arbery's killing
					

The break-ins in the Brunswick neighborhood Gregory McMichael told police he believed Ahmaud Arbery was responsible for were reported nearly two months before the McMichaels confronted the 25-year-old, police records show.




					www.fox5atlanta.com
				




Nothing since December. Two months and no Burglaries reported to police. On December 8 Travis left his weapon in an unlocked car and it was reported stolen.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Well let’s see what an actual lawyer practicing in Georgia says.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




Oh dear. It seems the McMichaels are in a lot of trouble.

If only the actual lawyers were as expert as you are they would see it your way right?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> This may be how it works in your socialist utopia, but not America. Here you are innocent until PROVEN guilty.



Absolutely correct.

Since it's clear you're such a fan of the rule of law, will you support his conviction when the rule of law finds him guilty?

Or will you be a hypocrite?



> There is no evidence he pointed the shotgun at anything.



Well, with the possible exception of the two gaping wounds in Arbery's torso...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



False, there is call to 911 by the two white heroes of the story just two weeks before.

Also in the 911 call the other person says it's a repeating occurrence.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Again. That is where you are wrong according to actual lawyers.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				





The most important part of this statute is the unwritten bit — you are allowed to make arrests only with “reasonable force.” You can’t burn down an orphanage to catch one child snatching extra bowls of gruel. And the Georgia Supreme Court has held, as a matter of law, that you can’t chase someone down with a weapon because you think they have committed burglary. For example, it held that there was no evidence of a “citizen’s arrest” when a man with a baseball bat chased down someone who burglarized his home.

_The McMichaels will have a hard time establishing that a crime was committed within their presence or immediate knowledge. But even if they get past those serious hurtles, they’re still stuck justifying hemming an unarmed man in with a truck and guns when those acts are each serious felonies under Georgia law._

Actual Lawyers seem to think you are wrong. But what do they know. I assume you have a BAR card and are licensed in Georgia. I honestly hope you are on the way to take over the defense of the McMichaels because they need all the legal help they can get. Because actual Georgia law applies to actual cases and decided by the actual Georgia Supreme Court says you are actually wrong.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



They did not do anything unreasonable in making the arrest.

He only got shot because he grabbed a gun, this is reasonable self defense.

Chasing someone with a weapon and SHOOTING someone with a weapon are two different things. It used to be legal to shoot thieves, that's what you are talking about.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



In the state of Georgia (and I believe this is true in all 50 states) if you initiate a confrontation, you cannot claim self defense. To wit: If I punch you in the face, and you then pick up a stick and hit me with it, I can't claim self defense if I shoot you and kill you.

It's mind boggling to know that there are idiots in this world who do not see someone arming himself, getting into a truck and chasing someone, and then getting out of that truck, with a loaded shotgun, as _not _initiating a confrontation...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Fleeing from a crime scene is initiating the confrontation.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Then how can you make a citizens arrest? To wit: I see a thug running out of my house ... then what happens?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I really think the actual lawyer would know better. Look. The sooner you realize how much peril the McMichaels are in the sooner you can start the bake sales and online fund raising to help them.

If you had read the post I had linked to then you would know the McMichaels hoped legally speaking rest on a motion. If the Judge does not grant that Motion a Not Guilty Verdict is extremely unlikely. The best they can hope for is a Hung Jury. That kicks the can down the road for the second trial.

Because right now you sound like one of those stupid Holiday Inn Express Commercials from years ago.


I have lived in Georgia for nearly thirty years. And even longer than that I have always known you do not talk to the cops. My Father taught me that when you do you will talk yourself into trouble. Daddy McMichaels forgot that rule. There are two possibilities I see for that. Either he was a lousy cop who made Barney Fife look competent by comparison. Or he wanted and expected the locals to protect them with their long history of corruption.

The locals tried. But deciding it was too much of a hot potato tossed it. As I said before. The Good Old Boys club is powerful. But once it is exposed they throw the offenders to the wolves. The wolves greedily chew on the fresh meat. Right now his friends are scrambling to save themselves. The local D.A. is going to be busy defending her actions to save her law license. The second one is doing the same. One or both will probably lose their BAR Card.

This is the reality in Georgia. I would argue it should not be that way. But as I have said before. By Georgia Standards I am pretty Liberal. By San Francisco Standards I am a radical right wing gun nut. One of those reasons I am Liberal by local standards is my support for and advocacy for change in the legal system.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> This may be how it works in your socialist utopia, but not America. Here you are innocent until PROVEN guilty.
> 
> There is no evidence he pointed the shotgun at anything.



I’m an American and this aggravated assault and murder is a legal Issue. 

All are innocent until proven guilty. It’s amazing however what a a video of the does for proven guilt. 

It’s not a matter of guilt being proven only if the weapon was pointed at the victim at some point.

There is indisputable evidence that JUNIOR and SENIOR both brought loaded weapons to a confrontation that they initiated against an unarmed citizen who was no threat ton the community prior to his death. 

If you believe in innocence is presumed until proven guilty why are you and your fellow white extremist gun worshippers declaring the black man guilty of assault against an armed man when the moment the first shot was fired neither of the two men are in view. 


From studying the video the two men are in-front of a six foot truck, they are occupying that space at the same time . Two feet per man plus two feet length  of weapon tells Mr that the Gunman moved to the right to the jogger, the gun went off, The jogger May have suffered a wound and then the two men scuffled over possession of the shotgun  a full twenty feet Continually moving to the left when second shot. 

Without the video the dead man has no say what. And the shooters could lie to
Save their assess

The video brings us facts and truth that in my opinion will get the two vigilantes severe punishment fire their crime that began when the grabbed loaded weapons and chased an unarmed jogger and try to stop his movement. .


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The prosecutor did know better. He initially chose not to prosecute.

But then was pressured by bunch of far leftists who wet their pants because a criminal died in the hands of two white people.

Yeah, you are a liberal, just four years later. A conservative who will never conserve anything, especially not America.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



That is not why the Prosecutor is going to be defending his law license. It is because he decided to Recuse himself and still issued instructions to the police. That is misconduct.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah... It is clear the white men did nothing wrong. The black man charged at a shotgun and paid the price for it.

This is what all already concluded until the crazy SJWs got a sniff of the case as if it was young girl near Biden.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



That's not what happened here.

Focus.

Travis McMichael could not legally make a citizen's arrest because Arbery committed no crime in his presence, nor did McMichael have immediate, first hand knowledge of the crime. "First hand" means that Daddy McMichael telling Junior that Arbery committed a crime is insufficient to effect a citizen's arrest.

Had Daddy gotten his lard-ass out of the back of the truck, an argument _might _be able to be made that, since he allegedly saw the video, that _he _could make a citizen's arrest...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Reasonable suspicion is enough. For someone who lives in Georgia you certainly don't know the law, and apparently can't even read the thread since the law was already posted here.

By the way, fleeing itself can generate reasonable suspicion. Of course in this case, the suspicion turned out to be correct. It's also possible that they heard screams for the man to stop.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > That is not why the Prosecutor is going to be defending his law license. It is because he decided to Recuse himself and still issued instructions to the police. That is misconduct.
> ...



That you respond with "blahblahblah" illustrates only one of two things: that you're devoid of anything intelligent to add, or you understand that SavannahMann is right.

Gregory and Travis McMichael are going to be found guilty. All of your racist whining isn't change that...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



More blah, blah, blah.

They did nothing wrong, that's the fact.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Bull, you said, and I quote,  "...if you initiate a confrontation, you cannot claim self defense."

The same people who were Constitutional experts 3 months, viral epidemiologists last month are now experts on Georgia state law.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



OK. Lets deal with the link I shared. Why would an experienced Defense Attorney who has argued before the State Supreme Court disagree with you?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



As I said before, initially no charges were brought up. It was clear cut to all, including the prosecutor that no wrongdoing occurred.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Well, if anyone needed further proof that you're a no-nothing dipshit, you just provided it here, dumbass.

I don't live in Georgia, and I've never claimed to.

I read from the Georgia Bar Association website:

"_Citizen’s Arrests - As a private citizen, you have no authority to arrest anyone with a warrant. Without a warrant, you may arrest anyone who commits a misdemeanor or a felony *in your presence or with your immediate knowledge*. A citizen’s arrest occurs when a citizen prevents a suspect from leaving a scene. Citizen’s arrest most often happens in cases like shoplifting, when the store’s manager detains the suspected offender_." 

https://www.gabar.org/forthepublic/forteachersstudents/lre/teacherresources/upload/ch16.pdf

Arbery committed no crime in the presence of Travis McMichael, nor did Travis McMichael have immediate knowledge of any crime committed by Arbery. An example of "immediate knowledge" would be, say, a woman yelling to you that the guy running away from her carrying a woman's purse just stole her purse.

But, just for fun, let's pretend that Travis McMichael _was _in a position to legally perform a citizen's arrest of Arbery. The law in Georgia states: "_When making a citizen’s arrest, a person may not use more force than is reasonable to make the arrest. Deadly force is limited to self-defense or to instances in which such force is necessary to prevent certain felonies_."

Hopping out of the truck with a gun is clearly not the use of a minimum amount of force. In fact it's an unwarranted escalation of force for someone who's running down the road. So, as soon as his feet hit the ground he fucked up.

Now, even though you're too ignorant to wrap your head around this, we already know there's no legitimate claim to self-defense, simply because Travis and Gregory McMichael initiated the entire incident.

Lastly, deadly force is authorized to prevent someone from committing certain felonies, _but not all_. It's a felony to embezzle money from an employer. Deadly force is not authorized to stop it. Likewise, if Arbery had stolen something from a construction site days prior, that felony has not only already been committed, but it was committed outside the view or knowledge of Travis McMichael.

But none of those things are what happened.

I know you're not a fan of facts, but there ya' go...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



As was the opinion of several lawyers who say that the McMichaels did not have Reasonable Suspicion by Georgia Law.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



I already posted the law it allows for arrest for only reasonable suspicion if someone is fleeing.

Stop spreading your fake news sources.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I see.

So the very first decision made by a prosecutor is the decision which is infallibly correct?


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> As was the opinion of several lawyers who say that the McMichaels did not have Reasonable Suspicion by Georgia Law.


LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Fake news?? You don't like what it says so it's "fake news"?

You are slowly, but ever so surely, redefining the term "ignorant dipshit".

The source quoted in my post isn't a "fake news source", Zippy. It's the website for the Georgia State Bar Association.

You've just relegated yourself to "idiot clown" status. Nothing you say has value. Your opinions mean dick. You and your idiot ramblings are utterly meaningless...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Whatever it is, is not the law. Looks like fake news.

Here is the law.









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 17 - CRIMINAL PROCEDURE ::  CHAPTER 4 - ARREST OF PERSONS ::  ARTICLE 4 - ARREST BY PRIVATE PERSONS ::  § 17-4-60 - Grounds for arrest
					






					law.justia.com
				



A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > As was the opinion of several lawyers who say that the McMichaels did not have Reasonable Suspicion by Georgia Law.
> ...



Yeah. You guys are starting to sound like a skit from The Onion.


No matter how many people tell you the truth you just won’t accept it. Fine with me. You can claim they are political prisoners. But think about this. The longer you protest the more you sound like the far leftists you detest who refuse to accept truth. The Bernie Bro’s who act like Socialism works if the right people are in charge as one example.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



And here is an actual lawyer telling you that your understanding of the law is not accurate.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




Now. How is it you know more about the law than an experienced Defense Attorney in the State?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



And you look like a complete fool.

I think we can agree that Arbery committed no crime in the presence of Travis McMichael, so we can dispense with that. As for ""immediate knowledge", no one reported the crime immediately following it being committed, nor was it reported to Travis McMichael by the property owner.

Travis McMichael had no legal standing to make a citizen's arrest. None. It didn't exist.

Your attempt to negate the point I was making actually reinforces it.

You're not very good at this, are you?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Yes they did have reasonable grounds. Burglary is a felony, and they knew about the break ins and burglaries in the neighborhood, the camera footage with an individual who looks similar to the one running. When the black man didn't respond to their shouting, that severely did not help.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


If I ever inject "the opinion of several lawyers" in any argument, then you can laugh too. Fair enough?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Are you unable to read clear cut text? Stopping someone from fleeing only requires REASONABLE SUSPICION, which they had in spades.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Here are two lawyers discussing the case. One who has been involved in many civil rights cases.


Discussion starts at 8 minute mark.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

We need to dig up the history of the two racist murderers. How many abuse complaints were filed against scum 1 while he was a cop? Did scum 2 ever beat his wife, get arrested, and why? We'll get to the bottom of who these criminals are. Don't worry.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You're an idiot. You're too fucking stupid to converse with me...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> We need to dig up the history of the two racist murderers. How many abuse complaints were filed against scum 1 while he was a cop? Did scum 2 ever beat his wife, get arrested, and why? We'll get to the bottom of who these criminals are. Don't worry.



What about the black criminal. Did you know that this was not his first time robbin?

His brother is currently in prison waiting for prosecution, without bail.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I invited you to come on down to Georgia before. Come on down. Park in the road. Wave a shotgun around. Georgia will really love you for it. They will like you so much they will invite you to stay for a few years. Tell the cops they don’t know the law. Tell the Prosecutor. Do not call on an attorney to defend you. Do it yourself. Tell the Judge it is all political. They will really love that.

Now at some point, say between three and twenty years later. Georgia will release you to continue your rants about how they don’t know their own laws.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Yes they did have reasonable grounds. Burglary is a felony, and they knew about the break ins and burglaries in the neighborhood, the camera footage with an individual who looks similar to the one running. When the black man didn't respond to their shouting, that severely did not help.



*TRAVIS McMICHAEL NEVER SAW THE VIDEO YOU'RE REFERRING TO.*

Accordingly, his attempting a citizen's arrest was baseless...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Do facts always melt your brain?

Further, you are violating the forum rules by not adding anything to the discussion.

This is what happens when you believe fake news instead of looking at the facts.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> What about the black criminal. Did you know that this was not his first time robbin?
> 
> His brother is currently in prison waiting for prosecution, without bail.


Cool story bro. Tell me about the two racist scum's criminal past.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The cops did know the law, and that's why they did not arrest the two white heroes who caught a robber.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



So, you're in Savannah? I get up there every so often; I'm in St. Augustine. We should spill a few one day and marvel over the brilliance that is the legal mind of Norman...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > What about the black criminal. Did you know that this was not his first time robbin?
> ...



It's not a story, those are the facts.

Given you haven't heard of their past, they are likely as clean as you can get.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Are you of the opinion that the initial decision made by the police or by a prosecutor is infallible and should always be considered correct?

Second time I'm asking. I wonder why you're afraid to answer...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



If you find someone who #RobsWithArbery, sure we can chase him down with shotguns and make an arrest.

Do you have what it takes to be a hero though?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yeah, because only people you've heard of commit crimes...


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> It's not a story, those are the facts.
> 
> Given you haven't heard of their past, they are likely as clean as you can get.


What i haven't heard, is any discussion about these two murderers' past. I'm sure the grand jury will find it interesting. 

Surely you agree.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



No, but it sure as hell doesn't bolster your case. No new facts have come out that are beneficial to the prosecutor, to the contrary.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



I like to think so, yeah. I think everyone would like to think they do.

You clearly have what it takes to be a racist. You got me beat there...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a story, those are the facts.
> ...



We did hear something about their history.

- 2 weeks before they reported suspicious activity to 911.

- One was a cop and a detective for decades.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a story, those are the facts.
> ...


If there was anything in the McMichael's past the media would be all over it. Since there isn't, I'm sure they'll make it up. It ain't called fake new for nothing.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



That doesn't make sense.

You're commenting on the actions of the police and the prosecutor at the time of the incident and you're stating that, at that time, they made the proper call. Anything that's come to light after that is of no consequence. You're not arguing that, after two months, you believe they made the right call. You're arguing that the call was the right one to make at the time.

Those are different...


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The cops did know the law, and that's why they did not arrest the two white heroes who caught a robber.


The crooked cops are about to get their just desserts.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Then again, at least one idiot racist here has proclaimed the website for the Georgia Bar Association to be "fake news"...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



The facts that have come out are of only detrimental nature to the prosecution. And more will almost certainly be coming out. If Arbery had not committed big crimes it's very unlikely he had run like that and attacked a man with a shotgun.

Politically motivated case...


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> If there was anything in the McMichael's past the media would be all over it. Since there isn't, I'm sure they'll make it up. It ain't called fake new for nothing.


And I'm sure you wipe your filthy ass with your fingers. Doesn't make it true though.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The website for the Georgia Bar Association has information about the McMichael's criminal history? How unusual.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He was spreading obvious fake news that deliberately did not type out the second sentence of the law.

And the idiot bought the fake news in full. Now he is saying that it wasn't fake news even though he was spewing the fake information just minutes before. These people are comically uninformed.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they didn't initiate a confrontation.  there was at least 100 yards between the truck and the black man.  no one from the truck did a thing to invoke a physical confrontation.  The person who throws the first punch is always the one that starts a fight.  who threw the first punch?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



But they're not detrimental to the prosecution, simply because Arbery's involvement in any burglary or other crimes was not known to Travis McMichael. It could come out that Arbery was setting fire to puppies a week prior and that would have no impact on the legality of his shooting Arbery. All McMichael knew was that a black guy was running down the street. That's not nearly enough to go on to try to make a citizen's arrest.

You know, originally I thought you were just some idiot racist who was trying to be difficult. Now, however, you've made it crystal clear that you just some idiot racist who's too intellectually inept to understand how this all works. You seem to think the shooting was justified because he trespassed at a construction site.

It wasn't...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Why should he have been in jail?  His probation was over!

Speaking of mental defects, how are you today?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Because he was a burglar.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Hey, Flathead, try to keep up.

I quoted an excerpt from the website of the Georgia Bar Association regarding citizen's arrest, and Stormin' Norman here chose to refer to it as fake news.

Seriously, if you're going to be more stupid than Norman, could you give us a head's up? Because that would be a tremendous amount of stupidity in one thread...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



The "news" article you posted IS fake news. And you were just quoting their fakery before being corrected with what the law actually says.

Further, you are in no position to call anyone stupid, 70 IQ retard.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



And if they were police they would probably be fine. But they aren’t. And there be the rub. Which is why the Legal Experts. You know those who went to school and then got licensed and then actually make their living doing this sort of thing. The Legal Experts say that they did not.

But it is worse. Really worse for the McMichaels. If Daddy recognized the suspect and did not share that with police then that is withholding information.

But it gets even worse. Let’s go to the trial. To prove Reasonable Suspicion even using your inaccurate definition they have to testify. In doing so they open the Prosecution to cross examine. How well do you think that will go? Why did you withhold the identity of the suspect from the police? Why did you not tell the 911 operator it was a trespassing case. He was wearing a t shirt and shorts. How much could he have possibly stolen from a construction site and concealed upon himself? Were you ever asked to watch the property?

Before the testimony is over every case he worked on will have filed appeals claiming that this case shows that McMichaels is dishonest and criminal. How many convicts will be released because of it? If he does not testify then no reasonable suspicion can be established, even by your definition.

You have no clue how much trouble those two are in. Why do I keep telling you to start funding their defense? Any Sentence for Daddy is probably a life sentence. And Junior will get at least twenty years. Right now their one hope is a strong which means very expensive defense. A lawyer who has successfully defended murder charges is not going to be cheap. And any attorney that takes it Pro Bono is not going to be worth having.

On the off chance that they are found not guilty. They will be homeless and unemployed. And you can’t use Kickstarter or other online fundraisers like that. They will not allow funds to be raised for criminal defense.

Now I have posted the links. You should know what they are facing. It is not political. It is Georgia Criminal Law. Something that we had a chance of starting to reform before this. Now we will be lucky if we don’t see some asinine hate crime law passed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Who had the loaded weapon?  That is assault, just like throwing a punch.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Well, the legal system which you so glowingly loved the day after the killing, is the same legal system which deemed it appropriate to put him on probation...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



And same system that would have put him packing for a long time if he didn't charge at a shotgun.


----------



## Meathead (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> But they're not detrimental to the prosecution, simply because Arbery's involvement in any burglary or other crimes was not known to Travis McMichael.


That's just stupid. It is perfectly possible that the father recognized the thug having investigated him in the past. He would surely have informed his son.

You are not terribly bright, are you?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



They were obviously monitoring the neighborhood for suspicious activity. Even the other 911 caller was and he was not even a cop as far as we know.

They had called 911 two weeks prior and one of their guns was stolen before.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Any Sentence for Daddy is probably a life sentence. And Junior will get at least twenty years. Right now their one hope is a strong which means very expensive defense. A lawyer who has successfully defended murder charges is not going to be cheap. And any attorney that takes it Pro Bono is not going to be worth having.
> 
> I think the sentences for the two would be reversed, simply because the son is the one who killed Arbery, not Daddy...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You should be smart and put Jizz on "ignore".  Anyone with common sense has already done so as he is a racist and a moron on top of that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



If you leave a gun in an unlocked vehicle, you are partially responsible, dumbass!  It also happened almost 2 months before and there was no evidence that the victim stole it.  Why do you keep bringing this up?  Are you stupid?  Of course you are!  What am I saying?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> They had called 911 two weeks prior and one of their guns was stolen before.



Yes, it was, because Travis McMichael is an irresponsible gun owner and left it in an unlocked vehicle...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



And now we have moved to victim blaming.

Damn, you really hate the two heroic defenders of their community. Your community has no defenders?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Bullshit.  A never ending stream of bullshit is all you post simply because it supports your perverted view of the events.  Show me a link proving that!

Never mind!  You can't, so why not just STFU instead of lying?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So, you claim the victim grabbed the shotgun and pointed it at himself?  What a fucktard!


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


LOL

No evidence other than Arbery getting shot.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They literally called to 911 two weeks before. Get informed loser.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


never made a threat.  I can have a loaded weapon and not initiate a fight.  they weren't near him, he moved to them.  again, the video isn't your friend.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


that's what the video shows, you should bitch at the video then. facts are funny things huh?  you've officially turned leftist.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



They could NOT arrest him as he had not committed a felony in their presence.  Now, push the "I believe" button and STFU until you have something intelligent to add.  Judging by your iQ, that will be never!


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



How many times must we go through the law with you far left morons.

WHEN SOMEONE IS FLEEING YOU DON'T NEED TO BE PRESENT. ONLY HAVING SUSPICION IS ENOUGH.

Damn retards. How many times will the law need to be shown to your stupid ass face before you get it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You brought up an irrelevant theft of a gun, which the suspect left in an unlocked vehicle.  By law, they are partially responsible for the theft.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Wow.

Yeah, he should be blamed, because he was stupid.

If a gun owner leaves his gun unsecured, and that gun is stolen and used in a shooting, the gun owner can most certainly face charges. You're acting as if this some new concept dreamed up for the benefit of Travis McMichael.



> Damn, you really hate the two heroic defenders of their community. Your community has no defenders?



My community has defenders. We've got oour community watch program. The majority of us are CWP holders and we know the scope of what we can and cannot do within the law. We have a St. Augustine Beach Police Lieutenant who lives two houses down from me. We know not to jump into the back of a pickup truck and go chasing after black people who, so far as we know, have only committed the crime of running in a pair of khaki shorts.

I guess they do those things differently in Brunswick...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Given that you have now misinterpreted the law and directly lied about it at least when it comes to Georgia, I have some doubts you have a clue what you are doing.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



The theft is highly relevant. String of thefts and unwarranted entries in a neighborhood. Guy runs when asked to stop... that's suspicious as fuck. Their suspicion was correct.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The video shows the younger suspect exiting the driver's side of the vehicle and the first shot was fired in front of the truck, how did he get there?  Teleportation hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



By walking there. He was going to detain the suspect.

Walking is not illegal.

It's noted though that you also claim he was aiming at the black person. It is quite difficult to aim and do whatever it is what you were thinking at the same time. In any case you have zero evidence of any wrongdoing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



What gave them any suspicion?  Nothing reasonable.  If one tenth of what you claimed was true, no charges would have even been filed, but you are such an illiterate moron, you can't see that.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There was no crime scene. You're truly fucked in tne head.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Detaining him was illegal.  They have no right whatsoever to stop and detain him.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Yes there was, a possible burglary. The black man thought he was going to be put away for a long time, therefore the attack.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


If you come at me with a gun, I damn sure am not going to stop!  The theft was 2 months prior and nothing pointed to him being the thief.  I honestly think you are brain damaged.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



What did he steal, moron?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Nothing wrong?  

1) Illegal detaining an individual.

2) Criminal assault with a deadly weapon.

There are two felonies right there.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



They LEGALLY detained the individual over legitimate suspicion.

The black man committed an armed assault, not the white man. It is quite clear from the video who is charging and who is not.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The prosecutor employed McMichael at one time.  It was a clear cut case for recusal, which they eventually did.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



It's a clear cut case of no crime being committed.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


What part of, _*"If the offense is a felony,"*_ escapes your first grade level reading comprehension?

Arbery did not commit a felony.

Game over.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they don't need to know that.  it's why they call them suspects.  anyone can be detained.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



But what you're failing to understand, despite it being a REALLY simple fucking concept, is that Travis McMichael didn't know he was "fleeing". Travis McMichael didn't know about any burglary, or any other crime for that matter, that Arbery would've been running from.

And kudos on continuing to prove how stupid you can be by demonstrating how wrong you are.

First, you said I live in Georgia. I don't, and have never made that claim. In fact, several times in this thread I've mentioned where I live.

Secondly, calling me a "far left moron" is about the most ignorant thing you could belch up. I'm a 58 year old white guy. I've voted for Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush, Bob Dole, George W. Bush, John McCain, Mitt Romney and Donald Trump. I'm a Life Member of the NRA. I have at least one legally carried, loaded firearm on my person every time I leave my home. I'm retired military. I remove my hat and stand for the Pledge of Allegiance.

I also have an unwavering respect for the law, and generally dismiss those, like you, who would try to twist the law whatever way they had to in order to satisfy some agenda, especially a racist agenda, which is what you're attempting here.

Travis McMichael is going to be found guilty of murder. You should get used to that idea...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The last break-in occurred in December.  There was no video footage before he was shot.  Why do you continue to lie?  Do you not have a conscience?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


they never detained anyone.  but sure they can.  there isn't a law saying they can't.  you are mistaken like a leftist now.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


you should learn about the law then.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



No.  They had NO reasonable suspicion.  You need to look up the term.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


LOL

Where was the burglary? In your pants?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Holding someone against their will is the same as kidnapping, you fucking twit!


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


no one came at the man with a gun.  they were parked.  he went to them.  he went to them, them that had a gun.  you're still wrong. leftist like.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


not if they contacted the cops and they are on their way.  citizen arrest allows that.  man dude you are now full pledged leftist.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


there is no such thing as reasonable suspicion.  now you're making shit up.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Making arrest is legal under probable cause. The black man was also guilty of resisting an arrest.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Wow!  What a grabage piece of fake news.  YouTube no less!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You know less about the law than a fucking 5-year old.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Two lawyers are now fake news?

Conservatives who never conserved anything are fake conservatives.

Tell us where they went wrong...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


For about the 40th time, there was no fucking probable cause!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



YouTube is fake news, especially if it is as moronic as you are!


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I still know more than you.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Making arrest is legal under probable cause. The black man was also guilty of resisting an arrest.



Are you saying they had probable cause because they saw him running?

Remember, now, they had no knowledge, whatsoever, of any alleged crime that he may have been running from>

Just him running is enough to establish probable cause that a crime has been committed?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


the video though doesn't lie.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Making arrest is legal under probable cause. The black man was also guilty of resisting an arrest.
> ...


not rehashing the entire thread with you.. go read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> We need to dig up the history of the two racist murderers.


What is your evidence that they are racists?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Big crimes?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


you have no idea.  people called 911, that made it probable cause whether there was an actual robbery or not.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You know this how?


----------



## protectionist (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> For about the 40th time, there was no fucking probable cause!


One doesn't need probable cause for self-defense.   We have a false arrest.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Which part of SUSPICION do you not understand?

He did not need to commit a thing. Further, you did not provide ANY evidence that he did not commit a burglary.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


No.  What did the 911 call say, since you are the expert?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Two lawyers one who has taken civil rights cases like the one where people were treated like dogs in prison is now fake news?

You truly are a total moron.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Did he commit a felony in the property? No.

No felony = no burglary = no suspicion.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> they didn't initiate a confrontation.  there was at least 100 yards between the truck and the black man.  no one from the truck did a thing to invoke a physical confrontation.  The person who throws the first punch is always the one that starts a fight.  who threw the first punch?


Can you describe what things must have looked like from the jogger's perspective?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't put anyone on ignore. Especially idiots like him who crack me up.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Are you bulletproof?

if someone with a gun has the drop on you consider cooperating with them

but the evidence is mounting that the black guy was a thief who wanted to avoid the police


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong. He probably went in with the INTENTION to steal, which is a burglary.

Prove that he didn't intend to do that.

But again, they only needed to suspect a burglary. An easy case...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Actually the cops thought they had sufficient evidence to arrest. But they were told not to by McMichaels friend and former boss.









						Glynn County commissioners say DA blocked arrests after fatal shooting
					

Two Glynn County commissioners say District Attorney Jackie Johnson’s office refused to allow the Glynn County Police Department to make arrests immediately after the Feb. 23 shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery.




					www.ajc.com
				




So the cops did think they had sufficient evidence to arrest. Let me guess. Either it is fake news or the cops didn’t know the law either.


----------



## protectionist (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> If you come at me with a gun, I damn sure am not going to stop!  The theft was 2 months prior and nothing pointed to him being the thief.  I honestly think you are brain damaged.


  A gun was present but, .....Nobody came at anybody with a gun.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Great, postvthat 911 call...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



So Innocent until proven guilty for the McMichaels but guilty until proven innocent for anyone else? And you wonder why there are so few who agree with you.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > they didn't initiate a confrontation.  there was at least 100 yards between the truck and the black man.  no one from the truck did a thing to invoke a physical confrontation.  The person who throws the first punch is always the one that starts a fight.  who threw the first punch?
> ...



Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.

It was a person who knew he was caught from a crime.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



What the fuck does that have to do with this case?  Please get an appointment with a doctor today!

BTW, I cannot stream YouTube because my wife works from home.  All I have to do is see it is some nobody making a YouTube video and 9/11 "Truther" is all I see and hear.  Take it up with Angelo, our resident conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He was under no obligation to comply.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > If you come at me with a gun, I damn sure am not going to stop!  The theft was 2 months prior and nothing pointed to him being the thief.  I honestly think you are brain damaged.
> ...



Nothing pointed to him being a thief... except his history of being a thief!

If you look at the clip, does it look like someone who knew he was doing something wrong or not? Why do you need to spin left and right to see if anyone is watching if you are on a legitimate activity?

It was almost certainly a burglary.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There was no possible burglary in the imagination of either McMichael. All Gregory saw was a black guy running down his street. He didsee him come out of the house. And Travis, being inside at the time, didn't even see that.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The cops did know the law, and that's why they did not arrest the two white heroes who caught a robber.
> ...



Actually the cops wanted to arrest them but were told not to.

So while I am always suspicious of the police it looks like they were the first to realize this was too big to sweep under the rug.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Wrong answer!  That room temp range IQ is doing you no favors.  They reading the Constitution.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


there was concern in the neighborhood.  send a cop.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Post it.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong, there were break ins in the neighborhood before, they called 911 two weeks prior. Known thing in the hood and someone runs without stopping.

Their hunch was correct, they got a thief.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The police say they wanted to arrest the McMichaels but were told not to. Why would the cops want to arrest them for no crime?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


post a statute that says that a known burglary is required to detain someone for a probable cause?  to get a warrant yes, but not to detain.  you're in leftist land again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Any moron can get a law degree.  Look at the Obama's, Joe Biden, Adam Schiff, etc.  They are wrong 99% of the time and get it shoved up there ass on a regular basis.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


they should have confiscated the gun, just like they do with a cop's gun.  not sure why they didn't.  That would be protocol.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The law being discussed ad nauseum is citizen's arrest.  Did you give up that stupid argument?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


well they never told the runner they were performing a citizen arrest.  see they have to announce that to the suspect. I am confident they would have had the man stopped reasonably and they actually moved to perform that act.  when the dude attacked them, surprising them I'm sure, that wasn't discussed throughout the video.  watch the video.  It's evidence.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I'll take my chances on kicking your ass if I think you intend me harm.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> they never detained anyone.



IDIOT.   Worse they shot and killed him put him on the pavement for jogging while black. 


Dead on the road never able to move again. 

If that is not detained I don’t know what is.,


And this is the view on the left side of the truck when the first shot was fired. 






Do you think the shooter was on the left or to the right? 

If to the right he has to be obstructing the jogger’s path with a  shotgun pointed at something. 

That clearly was an attempt to detain when the gun went off within a few feet of the jogger’s intended route.

Because where the shot was fired - there is no self defense for the shooter because he fired and possibly wounded his target. That it was clearly initiated the combat.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I only found a fake news source for now, will post a real source later.


It still shows that the no reasonable suspicion story is total lie.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, it has to be a *reasonable* suspicion. When all you see is a black man running past your house while carrying nothing, suspecting him of fleeing a felony is not reasonable.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



If they were not performing a citizen's arrest, they had no business detaining him illegally.  You just lost your own argument, fucktard!


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > they never detained anyone.
> ...


he is dead due to his own reaction.  thanks, the video shows him attacking the man with the gun, holding the gun, struggling to remove the gun from the owner's hands.  it's in the video.  go look.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


they never detained anyone, they wanted to ask the man some questions.  they can do that legally.  there is no law forbidding someone from asking someone questions.  You can post that one as you wish.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


What did he steal?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You're lying again, there was no burglary.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



What do you think that proves?

The correct answer is "Not a damn thing" other than the suspect who shot the victim is an overweight, out of shape, piece of human excrement.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Anyone can call himself a conservative, even someone who conserved nothing. Say where their case is wrong.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



There is a law about confronting a man armed and acting aggressive.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


funny, he isn't allowed the same rights as the thief to you.  amazing.  when you got nothing, you are officially a leftist


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Someone looking after his neighbors is human excrement?

Sounds like you are excrement if something.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


he confronted no man.  show me that video.  The one I got shows a man running at the man with a gun from 100 yards away.  no one detains him, no one confronts him.  nope, he is allowed free movement to the gun barrel without confrontation.  show me your video now.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yup, defending criminals while wanting (ex) cops to get fucked, even though the cop of the story did not fire any shots, and was not involved in the physical confrontation in any way.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


he was no different than the dude with the video.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.
> 
> It was a person who knew he was caught from a crime.


What crime?

You are aware that the homeowner, himself, said that no crime was committed, right?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well to be fair, leftists want the one who shot the video AND the property owner who suffers from a heart condition to all be lynched, without due process.

And of course, fuck all whites.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He already has a history of stealing, and he was caught on video looking around a house under construction. It seems fairly obvious that he was looking for tools to steal. You can play dumb if you want to, but dont expect the rest of us to join your foolishness.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> he is dead due to his own reaction. thanks, the video shows him attacking the man with the gun, holding the gun, struggling to remove the gun from the owner's hands. it's in the video. go look.



What you are calling the jogger’s attack is after a shot was fired which means the jogger was responding to an attack in the only way he could which was to take the gun away from the madman just shot him.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.
> ...


Not for lack of trying. They locked up all their good shit, so he left empty handed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Travis McMichael, 34, called 911 on Feb. 11 to report a break-in at a construction site just two houses away from his home in Brunswick, according to audio obtained by the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

“We’ve had a string of burglaries,” McMichael told a dispatcher. “I was leaving the neighborhood and I just caught a guy running into a house being built – two houses down from me. When I turned around, he took off running into the house.”

McMichael, who was breathing heavily at the time, identified the suspect as a black male wearing a red shirt and white shorts.

“It’s vacant right now,” McMichael said of the house owned by neighbor Larry English. “He is in the house.”

McMichael said he was sitting in his red Ford F-150 across the street while relaying what he saw to a police dispatcher, who at one point asked if he was OK, apparently due to his labored breathing.

“Yeah, it just startled me,” McMichael replied. “When I turned around and saw him and backed up, he reached into his pocket and ran into the house. So I don’t know if he’s armed or not. But he looked like he was acting like he was, so you know, be mindful of that.”

McMichael said he saw the suspect reach into his left pocket before entering English’s home.









						New York Post
					

Your source for breaking news, news about New York, sports, business, entertainment, opinion, real estate, culture, fashion, and more.




					nypost.com


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The first shot wasnt fired until after he was attacked. Watch the video. Its very obvious.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 14, 2020)

Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?

Can we at least reach common ground on that point?

.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Haha  have you seen your post? You can’t argue that’s why you block people


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


No...that is incorrect....as soon as the joggeer veered left as can be plainly seen in the video he is commencing an attack....no shot was fired until the black dude came into contact with the white dude.  undeniable....very clear on the video.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



You failed to see the person lunging at the person with the shotgun?

It's not even clear the shotgun was fired before he touched it. Recall, he was hit in the ARM.

If someone lunges at your gun, of course you can defend yourself.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> 
> Can we at least reach common ground on that point?
> 
> .


Thats isnt nearly as stupid as what Arbery did, starting with tresspassing and eventually assaulting someone.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Watch the video. Listen to when the gun goes off. He definitely attacked the guy long before the first shot.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> 
> Can we at least reach common ground on that point?
> 
> .



Not until we have reached that the common ground that it was stupid and irresponsible for the fake news media to sensationalize the story and spread a bunch of fake news about an unarmed jogger.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> 
> Can we at least reach common ground on that point?
> 
> .



Of course not they were trying to help protect their community....they deserve a medal for their patriotism.

BTW the term 'hunted' as used by the msm is false and  explosive language to attempt ignite hysteria amongst the black  community

There was no need to 'hunt' for the suspect as when observed he was right in front of their house....all they did was to follow him, try to engage in conversation and they also called the police as all good citizens should do in these kinds of cases....model citizens putting their  lives at risk to help their community.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> ...



Bookmark those cases and take pictures. I hope the fake news media outlets are eventually sued by the two white men.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...





Godboy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Yes.............watch the video and listen for the gunshot.....when you hear the gunshot immediately put the video on pause and you will see the locations of the the white guy and the black guy.

They have now even edited this video though not that much....just censoring the very ending when the black dude collapses and dies.....o the msm is just so oh sensitive...not wanting to show the death of a black guy as that would be just tooo cruel....yet when you watch one of their movies you see constant violence and murder in the most gruesome ways possible....such hypocrites.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The msm has lied repeatedly about this incident....trying to create an uproar for political purposes.  They need to be sued for sure.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> ...



Exactly....the msm has used propaganda in this incident at a un-precedented and outrageous manner trying to create hysteria, intended to boost their fallacious narrative of evil white racists hunting down negroes to kill  them.....absolutey outrageous and ridiculous.....most know that is just a huge lie.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


nope, the shot was fired after the running man grabbed the barrel.  watch the video.  why do you ignore watching the video?  that's odd.  no logic here for you.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


the video can't lie for them.  they can squeeze the video to block the actual footage, but in court, the video will play as full footage.  can't beat my point because facts are on my side.  still stand in here unbeaten.  all the anti neighborhood group zero, all of us support home owners 100%


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You keep bouncing back and forth. The Video is all. Then the report is all and the video doesn’t matter. And then it is back to the video is all. Please tell me you are not representing the McMichaels. Because with you as their lawyer they would get no fair trial and be sentenced to twenty years in the electric chair.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



When you watch the video you can observe through the truck the black guy running across the front of the truck to attack....undeniable...proving he attacked before the first shot was fired.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

The leftists have now gotten even the person who filmed the incident fired from his job and sent him death threats.


Let's hope these people do not cow to the threats and stand firm for justice.

The true lynching of the story.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    20 yrs in the electric chair....is their voltage in Jawja really dat weak boyo?

What a comedian...we are trying to have a serious discussion and these clowns keep trying to muddy the waters.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The leftists have now gotten even the person who filmed the incident fired from his job and sent him death threats.
> 
> 
> Let's hope these people do not cow to the threats and stand firm for justice.
> ...



They are very angry with him because his  video essentially proves the liberals and the msm narrative is false.  

Not even to mention they have edited the video to omit the part showing the black guy attacking...and also they are trying to censor the real video...they do not want the people to know the truth.....Newsflash...the people are  not as dumb as they used to be.....most folks now are aware of msm's fake news stories.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



No.  It is not obvious since he did not steal anything.  You are making an assumption that is not in evidence. 

How did they know about a history of stealing?  He had a shoplifting charge as a juvenile.  Does that deserve the death penalty?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> ...


spot fking on dude.  thank you.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



The law does not require the burglary to be obvious. A suspicion is enough, since we have to even discuss it, yes the suspicion was warranted.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Wow!  maybe 2 seconds is a long time to you, but not to most people.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


nope, not bouncing, I'm on steady ground with one video with evidence of what happened.  I have explained what is in the video and have asked repeatedly for fks like you to prove your points which to date hasn't been achieved. you got nothing, the video is all anyone needs.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


the first shot is at 22 second mark,  right as the running man grabs the barrel.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



That video is fake video. In reality the first shot is fired just when Arbery touches the shotgun.

And you TRULY are a COMPLETE MORON if you believe it was too early when the person already has both hands on your shotgun, grabbing it from you. COMPLETE RETARD OF HIGHEST PROPORTION.

Clearly you have given in to your emotions and feels leftist. Just how far will these dumfucks go to defend a criminal?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He is obsessed with trying to make the white guys cold blooded killers.....typical liberal...I asked him why they would want to murder this guy especially since the police had been called and could arrive any second....ever heard  of  a cold blooded killer calling the cops before he got around to comitting muder...such outragous claims defy logic as well as common sense.

The white guys had no desire or motive to murder the  black guy...to claim otherwise is ridiculous.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> When you watch the video you can observe through the truck the black guy running across the front of the truck to attack....undeniable...proving he attacked before the first shot was fired.



You are flat out lying now. You can’t be that blind. You are probably that dumb but not that blind.

What you see moving left to right through the windshield is both men, not
Arbery beginning an attack. 

The attack was when the gunman moved to the right and then the gun was shot

If Arbery was visable alone in the windshield where is the Gunman?

Where is the Gunman  at this instant in time?





Just answer that question. Where is the Gunman?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


When are you going to stop fucking that up?  There was nothing to cause suspicion that he committed a felony.  That is why they were arrested.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



The person is literally on the call with 911, seen on the clip.

Apparently it's now in fashion to hunt for people while on the phone with 911.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I did not post that video you imbecile.  Do you not know how quotes work?  Godboy posted that video and he is a sympathetic moron to you! You seriously need mental health treatment and I mean today.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



The running alone is enough to conclude that he committed a felony. No one runs like that over petty shit.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You did not post the video. But you did show that NOTHING will convince you.

You literally just said that the man was not justified in the shooting when Arbery's both hands were trying to grab his shotgun. That is beyond retarded.

Wait until dead, that's the plan apparently.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You point a gun at me and I'll do my best to kick your ass before you can shoot me.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yeh dat nigha was hauling  ass knew he had been found out. 

Thus in his panic he attacked his pursuers knowing he would go to jail(he was already in violation of his parole for taking a  loaded gun  to school and thus threatening kids)and he obviously felt he had nothing to lose....not even to mention he  was not  right in the head  as the former D.A. pointed out his mental history.....that is  another story the msm will not  touch...it will come out in the trial if  not before.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I run in my neighborhood.  Am I a fucking thief just because I run?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Soyboy, you aren't kicking anyone's ass.

And apparently do not understand the law in any shape or form. This is not a strongman competition, if the black guy happens to be stronger you are dead if you don't act soon enough.

Take your virtue signaling bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > When you watch the video you can observe through the truck the black guy running across the front of the truck to attack....undeniable...proving he attacked before the first shot was fired.
> ...


nope, simply nope.  the video clearly shows the running man run around the truck and dart from right to left.  that's all that happens until he grabs the gun.  you can't change the video dudette.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Racist bastard.  That's why you all agree!  No way can a black man get a break from you knuckle-dragging mental rejects.  Fuck all of you bastards in the ass with a big black dildo.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


you are if you illegally enter someone elses home during your jog.  like this man did.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The leftists have now gotten even the person who filmed the incident fired from his job and sent him death threats.
> 
> 
> Let's hope these people do not cow to the threats and stand firm for justice.
> ...



In a way. I would agree with you. I agree he should not receive any threats. If he provided the video to police as soon as they arrived then he did what he was supposed to. Now to the job.

Georgia is a Right to Work State. Employers are free to terminate anyone for any reason or no reason. The only exception is Federal Equal Opportunity or other labor laws like FMLA or Veterans benefits.

While I am saddened to see this happen I have seen similar before. Now here is the bad part. If Georgia had laws which prohibited that sort of action then it would not be a Right to Work, which is usually referred to as Right to Fire by people, state. Democrats have pushed this for years and gotten nowhere.

So is it right? The Employer did not want to be associated because of the potential loss of business. The Employer has to protect the business doesn’t he? Is it legal, almost certainly by Georgia law unless there is some Federal issue like FMLA or Veterans Protections.

So Conservatives. Are you going to push for worker protections now?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


now you've gone full blown leftist.  wow!  given into the dark side.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Suspicion is enough for police. Not civilians.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Soyboy?

I trained Special Operations troops.  Fuck you and the racist horse you rode in on.  You are mentally ill and need help.

I taught law for 21 years.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Why am I a leftist?  Is being a fucktard racist like you now required to be a conservative?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



heh heh but he tries with his still shots that show nothing....when you watch the real video the black guy running across the front of the truck is plainly visible through windshield of the truck....it happens quickly and you might have to re-run the video a couple of times to see it.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The leftists have now gotten even the person who filmed the incident fired from his job and sent him death threats.
> ...


right to work is exactly what it claims, you can't force someone to join a union.  not sure why you are against that.  different thread though.  so back to the shooting, it was self inflicted caught on video.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The leftists have now gotten even the person who filmed the incident fired from his job and sent him death threats.
> ...



It becomes clearer and clearer on every post you post that you are CONTENT on NEVER conserving anything.

Dude, when people punch you, you don't start justifying how it was ok and they were right and bla, bla, bla.

The media is currently lying to your face, arming lynch mobs, throwing your guys out of work... and you fucking moron and a traitor are justifying it.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


no reasoning.  ignoring evidence.  no facts to determine the rationality of the incident.  calling someone racist when you have no knowledge of him.  all behavior of a leftist.  you seem to be fully engaged in it now.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The so called admiral is as phoney as the day is long...quite dishonest.  I put him on ignore long ago...he made up a phoney story about being an instructor for the seal teams.  

Not even to mention his racial bias...he is not a negro but he has negroes in his family.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I respect his right to be who he is.  he is caving to stupid.  I find that odd since he seems a man with common sense.  but standing behind a phony story is sad.  He is sort of doing that here.  he is ignoring the video.  I won't ignore him doing that.  I will comment on every post that is disingenuous to the incident.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



RACIST RACIST RACIST RACIST!

Sounds like a true conservative, this man.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


nope


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Yes if you also trespass, avoid questioning and lunge at a shotgun.

Are you saying he could have been your son? I expected better than a criminal...


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


^^^ A moron who think not stealing is looking to steal.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Why is he so cautious if he was there doing legitimate business?

He was almost certainly a burglar.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Only if Abraham Lincoln had  lived and implemented  his vision for the former slaves.....we would not have all these troubles we now have with blacks.

What we are witness to as we speak-- the mainstream media  engaged in  outrageous propaganda designed to show white americans as evil racists and Africans as innocent victims.

All this does is to encourage more crime by africans....they have been led to believe by the media and the public schools to believe they are entitled to do whatever they please and the white mans law means nothing to them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



hehheh  according to one liberal he was studying construction methods...whilst loitering around there at night.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The first shot wasnt fired until he was attacked, RIGHT?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He was an architect intent on learning interior design.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


This was debunked ,, it was self defense what are you taking about the robbery


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes, after he was attacked. It is uncertain if the first shot happened before or after the man touched the shotgun. I will go with after but it's very hard to see from the clip.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Slobbers a pussy who's scared to answer questions. You said Arbery's mother should be sent back to Africa. Why should she be sent there, is that where she's from?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


^^^ A moron who doesn't know we're talking about the purported burglaries.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Threatening someone with a shotgun is what provoked this.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


He wasnt a threat until the burglar ran directly to him. The facts simply arent on your side.


----------



## OldLady (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> look like boots in the video. can only call what I see.


But you can't believe the police report.  Why is that?  Have you never heard of a phony pic on social media?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Having a shotgun on you is NOT threatening anyone with a shotgun.

They were following the black man for a good while, and if they wanted could have shot him at any moment. It's clear they wanted to stop him and arrest him.

He lunged at a shotgun and that's that.


----------



## OldLady (May 14, 2020)

Every single person in this thread needs to do a SELECT QUOTE the next time they reply and break this damned string.  It's ridiculous.  If you don't know how, @ me.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Every single person in this thread needs to do a SELECT QUOTE the next time they reply and break this damned string.  It's ridiculous.  If you don't know how, @ me.



True, I was about to message the mods that only 5 or so nested quotes should be allowed when you press the quote button.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I agree, but there is no evidence he was pointing the gun at him either.  we know by the video he didn't point it at him as he approached the pick up.  I can say because of that, his intentions weren't to point his weapon at the man.  never.  Why give up an advantage?  isn't logical.  and it's the logic thing along with the video that clearly clears the two family members.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that these 2 bubbas were stupid to hunt down and confront this guy?
> ...


LOLOL 

By "sensationalized," you mean airing newly discovered shocking video of Travis McMichael killing Ahmaud Arbery? What do you suggest? The media should have sat on that??


----------



## OldLady (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Every single person in this thread needs to do a SELECT QUOTE the next time they reply and break this damned string.  It's ridiculous.  If you don't know how, @ me.
> ...


Apparently they can't.   I guess it's our responsibility to keep it manageable.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

still wish to know why his shirt was off.  seems strange if observation was all he was doing.



MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Arbery was shot in the hand. I would say that's evidence the gun was pointed in his general direction.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> True, I was about to message the mods that only 5 or so nested quotes should be allowed when you press the quote button.


ok


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Possibly the dumbest post of the entire thread has been delivered.

None of us would have ever even known this happened if it was not for the media taking the complete non-story in an attempt to push it as far as it can go.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wasn’t Aubry already confronted by these two hero’s previously?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Prove he was not. The only location we have any evidence of him actually physically visiting is an under construction house. The owner of that house says that nothing was stolen. Nothing is missing. So The suspicions of burglary are at best shaky. Hard to argue it is reasonable when he visited the house several times, was never told to leave, and nothing was ever found to be missing.

The problem with that theory for you is that all Blacks are criminals in your mind. The problem for the McMichaels is that they need to testify about why they had a reasonable suspicion. If they do they are open to cross examination and that will be their doom. It is likely to remove the reasonable doubt that may save them.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

why was it necessary to take his shirt off then?


SavannahMann said:


> Prove he was not. The only location we have any evidence of him actually physically visiting is an under construction house. The owner of that house says that nothing was stolen. Nothing is missing. So The suspicions of burglary are at best shaky. Hard to argue it is reasonable when he visited the house several times, was never told to leave, and nothing was ever found to be missing.
> 
> The problem with that theory for you is that all Blacks are criminals in your mind. The problem for the McMichaels is that they need to testify about why they had a reasonable suspicion. If they do they are open to cross examination and that will be their doom. It is likely to remove the reasonable doubt that may save them.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Having a shotgun on you is NOT threatening anyone with a shotgun.



No, but using it in order to compel someone to obey your orders certainly _is _threatening...



> They were following the black man for a good while, and if they wanted could have shot him at any moment. It's clear they wanted to stop him and arrest him.



As clear as mud.

Having the opportunity to do something and not doing it at that exact opportunity does not necessarily indicate an unwillingness to do something. They could've chosen to wait for any number of reasons...



> He lunged at a shotgun and that's that.



There's not an amount of money I wouldn't wager that says you're proven wrong...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Was never told to leave?

That's not exactly why 911 was called.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Wasn’t Aubry already confronted by these two hero’s previously?



Whether he had been or not is of no relevance to the shooting. That's what you're too stupid to understand...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Having a shotgun on you is NOT threatening anyone with a shotgun.
> ...



Stopping a criminal fleeing a crime is perfectly fine.

Put up the money then.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



At the time they stopped him, they had no knowledge of any crime having just been committed. They just saw a black man running.

That matters...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



That is false, there had been a string of burglaries in the hood. When someone runs and does not stop... you have a suspicion. The suspicion turned out to be correct.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn’t Aubry already confronted by these two hero’s previously?
> ...


Well then followed him the he attacked him, and got shot


----------



## esme (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> *Georgia man charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery previously investigated him
> 
> 
> ...


His criminal history doesn't warrant the actions of the killers. It doesn't excuse his murder by two individuals who should have just called the police if they thought there was a crime going on.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



In order for them to be acting legally, Arbery not only had to be fleeing the scene of a crime, but Travis McMichael had to know that Arbery was fleeing the scene of a crime. He didn't.

If you're running down the street and some random guy with a shot gun tells you to stop and you do, you're stupid.

To McMichael's knowledge, Arbery was running, and that was all. Whether he was running from having committed a crime was unknown to McMichael, and that matters.

Why is that so difficult for you to understand that?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're the most stupid fucking dipshit on the internet. Go away. You've nothing of value to add here...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



When someone charges at you, sure then... it's called self defense.


----------



## esme (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You don't murder someone because there is suspicion. You call the police.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Reasonable suspicion. There have been cases like this before.

If someone keeps running not stopping when asked and there have been burglaries and he matches the characteristics. Well...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



"Wll", what?

Not only does he has to be fleeing the scene of a crime, Travis McMichael needs to know he was fleeing the scene of a crime, and he didn't. Previous burglaries do not justify McMichael's actions or mitigate the illegality of them...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Again reasonable suspicion, probable cause...

No, they DON'T need to know he was fleeing a crime. They only need to have PROBABLE REASON to believe so, which they had.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, but using it in order to compel someone to obey your orders certainly _is _threatening...


no one did that


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Why can’t we follow criminals until the police come??


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


nope


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > No, but using it in order to compel someone to obey your orders certainly _is _threatening...
> ...



Conservatives are now defending a criminal, taking tunes from the far left media, attacking American heroes and taking a leftist hate-hoax at face value.

These "conservatives" will never conserve anything.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Who can tell him to leave since you are the expert in Georgia Law?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



According to the Statement they gave police they armed up and set off to follow him. While armed they called upon him to stop. Of course we know that statement is untrue because they did not pull up alongside but pulled forward to ambush him.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Stop being retarded and sounding like a leftist. This was a known thing in the hood, with the last confrontation two weeks prior. Obviously the neighbor can ask him to leave. However, this is not relevant.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



So you believe that they were there to ambush and shoot him, while being on the phone with 911?

Do you realize how retarded that sounds?

Further, why not just shoot him from the car then?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

esme said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


no one murdered anyone.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Having a shotgun on you is NOT threatening anyone with a shotgun.
> ...


That isnt up for debate. You can ignore the video proof, but no one you are arguing with will.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> while being on the phone with 911?


I see the older Gunman holding his phone like a camera.  What makes you think he is talking to 9/11. 

There are no reported injuries until the younger gunman shoots the kid at point plank range.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> So you believe that they were there to ambush and shoot him, while being on the phone with 911?
> 
> Do you realize how retarded that sounds?
> 
> Further, why not just shoot him from the car then?


why not just shoot him as he approached the truck?  never even aimed at him with the gun.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

esme said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It has now been revealed the  black guy...Ahmaud Arbery  has a criminal history....well  no  surprise there.
> ...


His criminal history isnt why he got shot, but you already know that.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

esme said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He wasnt killed for suspicion. He was killed because he suddenly became extremely vuolent.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > while being on the phone with 911?
> ...


he isn't confronting the man, nor does he have a weapon.  so what is your question?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I can't imagine why that wouldn't have been perfectly acceptable. But that's not what Travis McMichael chose to do...


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > while being on the phone with 911?
> ...


He had already punched him several times before he got shot.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> His criminal history isnt why he got shot, but you already know that.


he got shot because he grabbed a loaded gun and attempted to take it away from the man holding it.  the gun went off during that altercation.  he created his own scenario.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Again reasonable suspicion, probable cause...
> 
> No, they DON'T need to know he was fleeing a crime. They only need to have PROBABLE REASON to believe so, which they had.



Think about what you're saying. Think about how monumentally retarded it is.

What you're saying is, essentially, that anyone running down the street is a suspected criminal.

I hope to God you never breed...


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I can't imagine why that wouldn't have been perfectly acceptable. But that's not what Travis McMichael chose to do...



that's all they did.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


What makes you think the entirety of the encounter is in that video?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Again reasonable suspicion, probable cause...
> ...


happens everyday in america.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> What makes you think the entirety of the encounter is in that video?


who confronted who is.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

7





jc456 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think the entirety of the encounter is in that video?
> ...


Without question.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Yes or no, do you think the media should have sat on that video?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What heroes? You mean the thugs who murdered Arbery?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 14, 2020)




----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



The first shot goes off while both men are on front of the truck out of view. If anyone says they see Arbery grabbing the gun in scenes to the left of the truck and the first shot comes after that - They are lying. 

They are counting the second shot as the first. Listen to the audio - while watching and it’s clear that those who see Arbery attack before the first shot - are liars.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It is perfectly fine. It's just too bad for the McMichaels that Arbery wasn’t fleeing a crime. Even worse for them, all they saw was a black man running down their street. What's their defense going to be? A black man running means he's fleeing from a crime he just committed? That may pass muster for dumbshit racists like you but that won't fly elsewhere. Not even in Georgia.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


False, there had been only one burglary, that being McMichael's gun from his car. And there's zero evidence Arbery was involved with that.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Again reasonable suspicion, probable cause...
> ...



If someone runs like that and does not respond to shouts, yes that's big suspect. Of course they also believed he was carrying a gun or stolen item.

However, what takes it to definitely suspect is the history. Same behavior was witnessed before, there were burglaries etc.

Unfortunately, when visiting a neighborhood, people have the right to arrest you if you are suspicious and there is a history. If you don't like that, get the fuck out of there then.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Or when someone's threatening you with a gun while barking orders at you.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


so  you don't know if he pointed it at him.  right?

BTW, I can see the black man charge the kid with the gun.  at the 22 second mark, the video shows the separation of the two and it is clear the gun was not pointed at the blackman and the audio is heard while the black man is lunging.  that can be seen.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


people are picked up  at home daily for something someone said they did and the arresting officer didn't witness.  I'm curious as to why someone thinks they do. I know the cops didn't see the shooting.  so how do the cops know who to arrest?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There was no reason for Arbery to stop running just because they yelled at him to stop. They're nobody. They had no authority to stop Arbery. That obviously frustrated them to the point Travis felt the need to brandish his shut gun to make Arbery submit to their demands.

That mistake might send Travis to the gallows.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



He was a suspected burglar.

Of course, what truly makes your post comical is the fact that he actually HAD trespassed. So their instinct was correct. The suspicion was certainly reasonable.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



He was a suspect in a burglary. How many times must we go over it?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He would have had to commit a felony -- which he didn't.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who said you can't. What you can't do is pull out a gun to make them stop.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe that they were there to ambush and shoot him, while being on the phone with 911?
> ...


Maybe because Travis didn't want to accidentally shoot Roddie, who was behind Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> esme said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He became extremely violent because someone was threatening his life with a shotgun.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Unless they decide to attack you. Then you can pull the trigger.


----------



## Marianne (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Dude you’re wasting your breath on these mental giants. If God himself told them Arbery didn’t do anything wrong  they wouldn’t believe it because it doesn’t fit their agenda. Thankfully there’s a real investigation so the truth will come out.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

The police report











It's a super stretch to believe they did anything wrong.

The social justice warriors are now trying to take down the entire police department for having common sense. Will conservatives join them or finally grow some balls and conserve their state?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I have eyes, and the video wouldn't be disputed by god.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> BTW, I can see the black man charge the kid with the gun. at the 22 second mark, the video shows the separation of the two and it is clear the gun was not pointed at the blackman and the audio is heard while the black man is lunging. that can be seen.











						Ahmaud Arbery shooting video: The gunshots
					

A legal expert tells USA TODAY that the moments missing from view are what both sides can use to "inject their own narrative" in Ahmaud Arbery's case.



					www.usatoday.com
				




 Watch it and get back to me. the gun goes off when both men are blocked from biee by the truck - there is no shot when both men are scufflin each view. You hear the second shot when they go off the screen to the left. 

When you say anything other than that. You are lying.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Not in the video ive seen. No shots fired until well after he was attacked by the burglar.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I can see the black man charge the kid with the gun. at the 22 second mark, the video shows the separation of the two and it is clear the gun was not pointed at the blackman and the audio is heard while the black man is lunging. that can be seen.
> ...



Again, one of those videos is edited. I believe it was his.


But it does not matter once he was that close to the gun it was green light to shoot. You don't wait until he grabs the gun. It was obvious he was going from the gun once he started the lunge from the other side of the car.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He committed a felony when he attacked the guy.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



^^ This video is edited.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I can see the black man charge the kid with the gun. at the 22 second mark, the video shows the separation of the two and it is clear the gun was not pointed at the blackman and the audio is heard while the black man is lunging. that can be seen.
> ...


I watched it, at the 22 second mark the two are separated by less than a foot with the head of the black man off camera, only his shoulder is seen moving forward.  The white shirt.  The other male has a white hat and he is standing in a position of retreat not attack.  It's what is in the video.  I've even posted that piece with three arrows.  go look it over.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The police report
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHEN DID THE LIARS INVOLVED REVISE TYRIR STATENENTS THAT THERE WAS ACYUSLLY TYREE SHOTS FIRED. 

Wouidnt there be three shell casings on the ground 

Add tampering with evidence. ?????


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The police report
> ...



Oh no, they recalled the amount of shots fired wrong, NOOOOOOOO!!!

No one cares. Police reports don't contain irrelevant details.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I watched it, at the 22 second mark the two are separated by less than a foot with the head of the black man off camera, only his shoulder is seen moving forward. The white shirt. The other male has a white hat and he is standing in a position of retreat not attack. It's what is in the video. I've even posted that piece with three arrows. go look it over.



You dumbass  - “ male has a white hat and he is standing in a position of retreat”.
Retreating from where you idiot.

You’ve been saying the white Gunman never crossed the double yellow.

AND Say the first shot cones way off to the left


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Those who never conserve anything?

Conservatives.

How do the sane conservatives stand their brothers who are treasonous?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Not in the video ive seen. No shots fired until well after he was attacked by the burglar.


that's a screen shot from the TMZ video when the first shot went off.  he is falling  backward

Here is that video too.









						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com
				




The man with the gun is thrust backward at that moment.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Who committed no felony.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> View attachment 336008
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> ...



The shot hit the person in the arm. He should have aimed and shot quicker, could have ended dead.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> View attachment 336008
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> ...


cnn video first shot. in this one you can see the runners foot and where he was at around the time of firing, and he came from the right of the photo.

I've also attached their video feed they obtained.









						Video posted online as DA says case of Georgia man who was chased and killed will go to grand jury | CNN
					

A Georgia district attorney is recommending that the case of a man who was chased, shot and killed while running more than two months ago go to a grand jury, according to a news release obtained by CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not if you provoked them to attack you in self defense.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 336008
> ...


he never expected the dude to bull rush him.  again, if his intent was to shoot, he doesn't hunt well at all.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's ridiculous, they were following him for minutes, a other person also.

He knew he was caught.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The police report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

The video that got leaked out exposed lies in that police report.  I wonder if they can add a charge for lying to the police?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The police report
> ...



The police report is not only accurate, but what is said is also accurate.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


This only proves you're deaf AND stupid.

Both men charged to the front of the truck. Arbery, who went around the right side and then cut to his left at the front of the truck towards Travis; Travis, who was standing near the middle of the oncoming lane, ran to the front of the truck towards Arbery. They were both in front of the truck when tbe first shot is heard.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Imbecile, they told the police...

_McMichael stated they saw the unidentified male and shouted "stop, stop, we want to talk to you". *Michael stated they pulled up beside the male and shouted stop again at which time Travis exited the truck with the shotgun.* McMichael stated the unidentified male began to violently attack Travis and the two men then started fighting over the shotgun at which point Travis fired a shot and then a second later there was a second shot. Michael stated the male fell face down on the pavement with his hand under his body. McMichael stated he rolled the man over to see if the male had a weapon._​
That highlighted part is pure fabrication, which we now know only because video of that incident emerged.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's exactly what happened in the video. You are having a bit too literal sense of imagination. Maybe take a breath and come back?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Omg so he’s on the phone with the cops at the same tjme
As the ambush? lol are you on crack? Haha


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Nope, he was acting in self-defense. Self-defense is not a felony.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Standing there saying stop the cops are coming Is provocative to a criminal?? Lol


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



This is the first ambush I have seen where people drive AHEAD of someone to ambush them.

This moron probably still believes they were there to kill him while talking to 911 and being able to shoot him any moment they wanted.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


can't play it.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched it, at the 22 second mark the two are separated by less than a foot with the head of the black man off camera, only his shoulder is seen moving forward. The white shirt. The other male has a white hat and he is standing in a position of retreat not attack. It's what is in the video. I've even posted that piece with three arrows. go look it over.
> ...


I posted that for you.  look at the two posts.  cnn and TMZ


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


so the one with the video was also following, didn't know if he knew the mcmichael's


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I am not sure that that was him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes he was a neighbor


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


did he have a gun? I didn't see in the police report that he was informed by mcmichael, so how is it he knew to follow?


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Do you have an unedited version?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Actually it is relevant. You see if the house was open he was not breaking in. He was Trespassing. There the Neighbors could if they had discussed it with the owner tell him to leave. But since they did not either discuss it or tell him to leave he was not even technically in violation of the Trespassing Statute. 

Now you say there was a history. Ok. The history was of AA entering the house. The owner of the house said he didn’t know and didn’t care. Nothing was stolen. The history was also of neighbors calling the cops. The reason there was no burglary report is again nothing was taken. 

So here we are. Imagine the trial. And there is going to be a trial unless the McMichaels start to smarten up. I had reasonable suspicion that he was stealing things. Ok who told you he had stolen anything? Why did you not discuss it with the owner. Who did you discuss it with who was associated with the house? It goes downhill from there. And before he leaves the stand he looks like one of the Grand Poobahs of the KKK. Not great for the image to the jury. 

Or he can refuse to testify. Absolutely his right. Then they play his statement to the police that was recorded on body cameras. Then they ask the police if they believed the story.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What?


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No one attacked him. You cant claim self defense without offense.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The attack by the black dude was completely unexpected.

The McMichaels family had been associated with law enforcement for years...no  way would the father or the son commit cold blooded murder as some of these liberal and  black posters on here want to believe.

They had no reason or motive to committ murder.....they had called the police, the police were on the  way and  they could arrive at any moment....the McMichaels were simply trying to keep the suspect in view and slow down his escape from the area so the police could arrest him.

The msm lied about the facts of the case.....got the negro community all stirred up which put tremendous pressure on the politicians and the result was a big hulabooloo  and the arrest of the McMichaels.....absolutely should not have happened.

But that is how justice gets subverted when the media gets involved.....politicians are very sensitive about being accused of racism as they know  all too well such a label could end their careeers so they will jump through hoops or put pressure on the authorities to arrest innocent people if  they think that will help protect their careers and as well to prevent blacks from rioting and looting.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Well now everyone here can see your problem is you're batshit insane. 

At no point in that video do we see the McMichaels, in their truck, pull up beside Arbery when Travis got out with his shotgun.

What we actually see is that the McMichaels had parked their truck down the street from where Arbery was (not beside him) where Travis got out of his truck as they waited for Arbery to show up.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


trespassing is still a crime.  if he left with the hammer, then it is also robbery.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The truth was out .....the  initial investigation was right on the mark.....then along comes the media which tells outrageous lies about the case.....gets all the dumbass liberals and blacks stirred up to the  point of  hysteria and  lame ass politicians cave into   the political pressure and order the arrests of the  McMichaels who were completely innocent only doing what any good citizen should do....try and protect their community.

Now the Georgia Bureau of Investigation controlled by liberal  polticians are doing their best to  make a  case against  the McMichaels....whether or not they will  be successful will be left up to a jury....thus this incident has become tainted with politics...to the point where now it is nothing more than  political theater....designed to protect politicians from charges of racism and to prevent the blacks from rioting. 

The net effect of this is that weak lame ass politicians are trying to railroad two innocent men to protect and enhance their political careers....the exact same thing  happened in the Zimmmerman afair but the jurors saw through that charade and did the right thing.....even though they had to endure death threats etc.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


well the dude ran full speed into the man with the gun and nearly got it.  the dude falls back about three feet.  that's a lot of push from that black guy.  a lot.  that guy is a big guy, probably close to 250 balloons.  knocked back three feet.  imagine that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Not even to mention he was repeatedly punched but did not go down and maintained control of his weapon and eventually got in a position where he could get off a shot to take down his attacker.....great job on his part...and he was probably well trained by his father regarding how to prevent your weapon from being taken from you....the police are well trained regarding that because it has happend to severall policeman....get their pistol taken  from them and used against them.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


exactly.  thanks


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Retard ... show where the self-defense law states you have to first be attacked to resort to self-defense...

Here, let me help you out since you apparently need help ... it doesn't. The minimum that's required is to prevent an "imminent use of unlawful force"...









						Georgia Code Title 16. Crimes and Offenses § 16-3-21 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 16. Crimes and Offenses   Section 16-3-21. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				




_(a) A person is justified in threatening or using force against another when and to the extent that he or she reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to defend himself or herself or a third person against such other's imminent use of unlawful force; however, except as provided in Code Section 16-3-23 , a person is justified in using force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm only if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to himself or herself or a third person or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony._​


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


We're not talking "ifs." Try posting facts.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They had already encountered each other before that. These guys clearly werent a threat, he was just mad that they werent letting him get away, so he attacked. If he was scared, he wouldnt have been running TOWARDS them.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If I have a 12ga shotgun you’ll lose


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Holy wall of irrelevance.

Burglary is what he committed. Call back when you are ready to conserve something, then I am interested.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


that's the real thing here.  a scared man doesn't run at danger.  just doesn't, not in my lifetime or my father's or his father's.  scared people cower and become submissive.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



From what I am understanding these people charge into shotguns every day.

No one should have to die for charging into a shotgun.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



What you do not  get it does not matter as in is irrelevant whether or not there was a burglary or tresspassing....none of that  or anything that happened gave the black guy the right to committ assault.  That is the crux of the matter....the black guy committing assault.

The task of the defense team will be to convince the jury that the black guy committed assault...if they can  do that and with the help of the video should be able to ----that is all that is needed to exonerate the McMichaels.

That was the same scenario in the  Zimmerman case and his defense team even without a video to support them were able to convince the jury that trayvon had assaulted Zimmerman.

There is also a witness in the McMichaels case the guy following and video taping the incident.  Now the prosecutors will of  course claim he is  prejudiced since he is a neighbor of the McMichales but if can come across as a credible witness that will have a positive effect on the jurors.

Thus the Defense team has two tasks......select a honest and un-biased jury...a essential element of that being to keep as many blacks off the jury as possible  because they are notorious for letting their bias prevent them from rendering good judgement  and then to convince the jury that their client was the  victim of  an assault and acting in self defense.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Or die for sleeping on the railroad tracks

or getting out of the car to feed the grizzly bears

and if more black people are mauled by bears thats racism too


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Indeed. The innocent robber did not deserve to die!!!


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


They hadn't encountered each other before that with a firearm involved.

He had nowhere else to go. There were private houses along both sides of that street and a car following him by a driver who had already tried to block his escape.

And Arbery was near the truck before he noticed the gun and then darted to the passenger side of the truck.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

How is the newly attained diversity working for Georgia? It did not take long for race hustlers to arrive, but keep going conservatives! Conserve less and less!


----------



## Mac-7 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Indeed. The innocent robber did not deserve to die!!!


True

he was just tryin’ to git him some walking around money


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.
> 
> It was a person who knew he was caught from a crime.


Is that the best you came up with? Are you serious?


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> How is the newly attained diversity working for Georgia? It did not take long for race hustlers to arrive, but keep going conservatives! Conserve less and less!


What's the underlying meaning of this post?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


What burglary? Are you still lying about this?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > How is the newly attained diversity working for Georgia? It did not take long for race hustlers to arrive, but keep going conservatives! Conserve less and less!
> ...



Doesn't it say it rather explicitly?

Conservatives failed conserving anything by letting their communities be ruined by diversity. Now they are DOUBLING DOWN, defending race hustlers, the negative consequences of diversity.

Conservatives should not be taken seriously until they have demonstrated they can actually conserve something.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Umm the one in the video lol many times


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Parking and standing in the road is not being aggressive whether or not you are armed makes no difference.

Your bias is plain to see...you want to  claim and do claim they were being aggressive....no evidence to support that....but you are entitled to your opinion irregardless of how mistaken it is.

If the prosecutor brings that up and  tries to  tell the jury the  McMichaels were 'aggressive' I think it will be easily shot down.

The only evidence the prosecution can present to the jury in regards to that would be to try and claim their effort to talk to him was being aggressive....which is quite ridiculous to claim that and I  am sure the being aggressive accusation will carry no  weight with a  competent  jury.

Now if the prosecution  had evidence the Michaels had slapped the black dude around, grabbed hold of him or anything of that nature it would be a different story.  Anyhow....nothing i have  heard or read suggests they were being aggressive in any manner ....for that matter I have  never even  heard of anyone being charged with aggression other than in international matters when some nation is  charged with aggression.

Thus you appear confused as usual and with no evidence to support your allegation nor do you present any law that might exist in regards to such a charge.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.
> ...


Excuse Norman, he's batshit cray-cray. He actually _thinks_ the video of Arbery running towards the truck shows the truck pulling up beside Arbery.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dont you think a normal person would inquire as to why multiple cars are following him and flagging him down? He was obviously guilty.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The truck was besides Arbery, that's the meaning of the sentence.

The report was not written for morons like you. They can understand the meaning without it being written in retard.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Here's the frame at the precise moment of the first shot. You can see by their shadows, which lean slightly to the right, that they're about 2½ to 3 feet apart. Good luck to the McMichaels in court proving he didn't shoot until he was attacked even though Travis by that point, had already run about 6 feet towards Arbery.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



He was attacked when the black person started the charge, clearly signaling his intent for harm.

Are you retarded? Contrary to your belief, it is legitimate to shoot BEFORE the attacker has his hands on your gun.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   those may be shadows or maybe just a  dark spot on the pavement....certainly not evidence of anything except to someone like you with your biased opinion.

You are grasping at straws boyo.  Now get the hell out of here with such stupidity. As in take a hike.  Clear  your  mind...try and think straight and then apologize for wasting our time.  hehheh

I had suspicions before you were black...now I am pretty much convinced of it.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



According to the prosecutor report it can't even be ruled out that Arbery himself pulled the shotgun which made it go off.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Good point. So why is Godboy posting fake videos?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Obviously he did not know it was fake. You believe CNN every day, so an everyday occurrence for you. Next stupid question?

You still have no justification for Arbery's armed assault.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Well not if you're white according to these retards.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There was no burglary shown on video. Seems you're still stupid.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I highly dispute that there was no burglary shown in the video. That was almost certainly a burglary.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Guilty in their minds doesn't actually mean he's guilty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But you didn't answer the question.

From the video, it appears he possibly didn't see the gun until he practically reached the truck. Travis is seen getting out of the truck and standing next to it. Arbery is seen running in the oncoming lane, towards him.

2 seconds later, the camera pans to the side.

About 3 seconds after that, as the camera pans back, now we see Travis has moved to near the center of the lane Arbery was in. Arbery, now near the truck, is now on the yellow line in the middle of the road as he's making his way to the passenger side of the truck.

He was literally just a few seconds away from the truck when he would have seen the shotgun, at which point, he makes an evasive maneuver to the other side of the vehicle.

So where the fuck else do _think_ he could have run?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Great, show where. Post the video and tell the forum at what mark in it can he be seen burglarizing.....


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



In this clip I am sure you have seen.


or this


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Sure, now point out the moment he either stole something or intended to steal something.....


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The fact that he is there and looks around before going in is enough to show the bad intentions in my book. Remember, he has a record.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Great, now explain the difference between trespass and burglary...


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I don't need to explain anything. He was there to steal stuff in my book. You can believe otherwise. Obviously you believe he was an angel because he was black and that's where your thought processes or rather emoting stops.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, people repeatedly calling you to "stop" and "drop it". If they wanted to shoot him they could have done that at any point.
> ...


facts, shaking head, you can't defend them can you?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Dumbass, your book is meaningless. All that matters is the law. And I'll explain the difference between trespassing and burglary, since you're too big of a coward to do so yourself since deep down, even you know the difference utterly destroys your delusions.

Trespassing [in Georgia] is entering someone else's property without authorization and for an unlawful purpose.

Burglary [in Georgia] that that plus committing, or intending to commit, a felony or theft.

Now you describe him as...

_"he is there and looks around before going in"_​
.... but that does not demonstrate an intent to steal. It's not even possible to say he's looking around since the image is so grainy, but he does stop there for about 3 seconds. But even if he's looking around, that still is not a foreshadowing that he's planning to steal anything. This is obvious by how he got there and how he's dressed. He's not carrying anything to break in; nor is he carrying anything to put stuff in. He also has no transportation to make a "getaway" with stolen property.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Of course that is intent to steal something, are you retarded? People don't randomly go into each other's houses while making sure no one is around.

And of course, if it turns out it was Arbery two weeks ago, he knew he should not be there as he was chased out. I bet good sum of money on that it was. They will have finger prints taken and hair samples collected all over the house, we will see.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Yes, people randomly do enter homes under construction. Happens all the time. I even posted videos yesterday of people doing just that.

At least now we've cleared this up. There was no burglary outside the confines of your demented head.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_umm is this a serious question? The hammer and video of him in the house _


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is again, a fucking stupid post.

He could have ran ANYWHERE except at the shotgun.

Further don't pretend he was merely innocently running at the shotgun. He was assaulting the guy trying to take the shotgun and shoot the other two guys with it. Lunging at it... charging at it... that's what he did.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The fact that he is there and looks around before going in is enough to show the bad intentions in my book. Remember, he has a record.


Maybe he was just admiring the lawn?

lol

But regardless of what he did, we know that there was no stolen property on him at the time, and he paid for his transgressions, whatever they were, in 'vigilante justice'.

None of this should have happened if he hadnt tresspassedc onto a connstruction site where things get stolen from all the time..


----------



## Coyote (May 14, 2020)

More new developments....

*The Georgia Police Department That Led Arbery Shooting Case Has A Troubled Past*

Years before a former policeman and his son were arrested for killing Ahmaud Arbery in February in Glynn County, Ga., the county police had a tangled history of corruption and scandals.

*The Glynn County Police Department's track record of protecting its own* is coming under scrutiny as the Georgia Bureau of Investigation takes over the case of the shooting death of Arbery, the 25-year-old black man whose killing has drawn comparisons to a modern-day lynching.

"There is not just one prior case. There are many prior cases. And each one is a separate Netflix episode," said Page Pate, a criminal defense attorney in Glynn County.

In 2018, Glynn County Police Lt. Robert Sasser killed his estranged wife and her friend, before taking his own life. The wife's family is now suing the police department because they say authorities failed to intervene before the murders.

Sasser had a well-documented history of problematic behavior. In 2010, he and another officer were involved in a brutal police shooting when they opened fire on a woman who had led the officers on a low-speed police chase. Sasser avoided punishment and remained on the force.

*In 2018, the police department also lost its certification with the state because it did not meet basic policing standards*. A report by the International Association of Police Chiefs noted that only 12% of the police force was African American, even though African Americans make up 26% of the county's population....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that he is there and looks around before going in is enough to show the bad intentions in my book. Remember, he has a record.
> ...



Another racist SOB heard from!


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There is no hammer and just being in a house under construction does not mean someone is there to steal something.

Sadly, your dementia persists.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> More new developments....
> 
> *The Georgia Police Department That Led Arbery Shooting Case Has A Troubled Past*
> 
> ...


How does this have anything to do with the video of the criminal attacking the hero’s?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Just because you shit your pants when called a racist, Mr. fake conservative, doesn't mean others do.

Racist.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


He was already at the truck and there was another car behind him. Where else could he go?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> More new developments....
> 
> *The Georgia Police Department That Led Arbery Shooting Case Has A Troubled Past*
> 
> ...



This is not news, this is a fake media attack piece. To be expected.

Nothing to do with the case. Now the crazy SJWs are trying to take over the police department. Will conservatives, REAL conservatives stop them?

Black panthers are now patrolling in the neighborhood. Will conservative, REAL conservatives stop them?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Under ga law The dwelling could be vacant and it’s still a felony.. this place had Veryuipment in there


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that he is there and looks around before going in is enough to show the bad intentions in my book. Remember, he has a record.
> ...


"None of this should have happened if he hadnt tresspassedc onto a connstruction site where things get stolen from all the time.."

Again, that's simply not true.

All Gregory McMichael saw was Arbery running down his street. Even had Arbery not taken a few minutes in that house, had Gregory McMichael spotted him running past his house, he and his murdering son would have gone after him anyway.


----------



## Coyote (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > More new developments....
> ...




This police department has a lengthy record of misdeeds.  Nothing fake about it.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


This nonsense of yours has been thoroughly smashed with actual Georgia law which shows at worst, he trespassed ... and trespassing is not a felony.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Apparently nothing major enough to warrant putting it in the title. Instead in general incriminating them.

I hope this news outlet gets sued for defamation. A lot of outlets should be sued over this story

Will REAL conservatives start suing the enemy of the people and protect their communities like the two heroes of the story?.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > More new developments....
> ...


Someone should tell them their two white guys are in the jail. Oh wait, that’s why they’re there, real Americans out the sheep are ready to get eaten


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The media has caused a public lynching - what they claim happened but did not.

Sue, sue, sue, sue! Defamation all over the case. I am not sure if they don't know the law or if they don't care about it. Sue either way.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > More new developments....
> ...


LOLOL

Not according to you. You call Arbery a criminal because he shoplifted something years ago. So according to you, a corrupt police department is still corrupt even if they haven't done anything corrupt for years.

Explains why they waited months until the public became aware of incriminating evidence against one for their former own before finally charging him with murder for murdering Ahmaud Arbery.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



who cares what it was they called the cops on the perp, and were attacked


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Arbery was criminal for the burglary (which again happened in my opinion) and especially for an ARMED ASSAULT.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


People do check out homes under construction, but i find it hard to believe that someone who doesnt live in the neighborhood would do so. He has a history of theft, and his reaction seems to indicate that he felt like he was guilty of something.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Yeah, not miles away from home. Especially not in a segregated community.

He was there to rob, not to jog. Most likely the plan was to check if there is something valuable there and come back at night. Maybe he had a phone and took some pictures to perhaps id if there is something valuable? His phone should be fine...


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

You dumbfuck -- the law cares what it is.

Have you always been this retarded? Or have you been hitting yourself in the head with your mysterious hammer?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


How many times must you be reminded that your opinion isn't worth the toilet paper I wipe my ass with?

This case is going to a court of law. All that matters are facts, not Norman's opinion.

There's no factual basis shown thus far that Arbery possessed any criminal intent by looking around that construction site. Nothing was taken, though he may have been in there more than once. Videos inside the dwelling show nothing but him looking around and not even touching anything.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Case the joint


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If he was there two weeks before and was chased out, the only reason to be there again would be to steal something. Or are you saying the individual was a very slow individual who doesn't get the hint?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And if he did nothing wrong he would have stopped and  said HEY I was just checking it out! He wasn’t his intentions were bad, and he got shot


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


His known history of theft was one time he shoplifted. That's not a history of theft. And people check out construction site where they see them, regardless of whether or not it's their own neighborhood. And people do so for a variety of reasons, many with no criminal intentions, but out of curiosity, or for ideas for their own home, or to consider purchasing a new home, or to see how a house is built. There are many reasons. Some with criminal intent, no doubt. But in this case, there's zero evidence Arbery's intent was criminal.

As far as his reaction, it was to not stop for a couple of putz's who were trying to get him to stop. There's nothing wrong or suspicious about that decision. His later decision to wrestle the gun from Travis appears to be a defensive maneuver with little other option other than to stop and *hope* they didn't shoot him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Parking and standing in the road is not being aggressive whether or not you are armed makes no difference.



DO not a lot of you white extremist gun wackos think that Arbery should’ve turned around and avoided the armed men? Why not jog by and smile if If parking your truck in the middle of the road and standing there holding a shotgun and a pistol are not aggressive?



Faun said:


> Here's the frame at the precise moment of the first shot. You can see by their shadows, which lean slightly to the right, that they're about 2½ to 3 feet apart. Good luck to the McMichaels in court proving he didn't shoot until he was attacked even though Travis by that point, had already run about 6 feet towards Arbery.



In court we have a video of a man jogging in shorts and unarmed towards a truck where two men have stopped on the road park the truck in the right lane going forward and are  standing there waiting with weapons drawn.

So the jogger alters his route to go around the truck on the right side in order to avoid the gunman with a shotgun standing on the left side of the truck.

But as the jogger tried to put distance between him and the gunman the gunman circles around to the front of the truck and into the joggers path with a shotgun.

The jury is asked to choose which of the two men was the aggressor in that one tries to avoid the other and the other circled to confront. And a shot was fired at the moment when the two men came together.

Now let’s get back to the issue of the older gunman standing in the bed of the truck making a video of the attempt to stop the jogger - Apparently dead or alive. The intent to use lethal force is present since the gunman moved so close to the jogger.

But why is no one talking about where the video is especially if it supports the gunmen’s case for self defense.

Does keeping the gunman video locked up have something to do with the fact that the gunmen reported they only fired two shots.

Will the grand jury get to see that video and get to find out why the gun man lied about firing two shots and what happened to the spent shells. Seems like pretty shitty please work letting letting the gunman tell the story and then not asking them why there were three shells.



Where the hell is the third spent shotgun shell? Did the gunmen destroy the video so we will never see what happened at the moment when the younger gunman circled into the joggers path




MacTheKnife said:


> bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa those may be shadows or maybe just a dark spot on the pavement....certainly not evidence of anything except to someone like you with your biased opinion.



Yeah like dark spots can move




Norman said:


> According to the prosecutor report it can't even be ruled out that Arbery himself pulled the shotgun which made it go off.



You need to ask yourself why was the shotgun so close to to the joggers reach when he was on his projected path and the shooter came around to block him?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


His home was 1 to 2 miles away, depending on the path he took. Not much of a jog.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What is your reason for Arbery not stopping for the three minutes when he was chased?

When's the last time someone who believed he is not guilty of any wrongdoing did this?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When you’re typing these responses are you on your hands and knees begging and hoping that we might believe some of the shit you’re saying


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I thought you freaks said he already did that before the day he was murdered?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL

Uh, no, that would not be the "only reason." Just because you're a nut doesn't mean he was.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope. No one with a brain would have stopped for two fools yelling out of their pickup truck to stop.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



He is a pathological liar like most leftists. Just throwing shit hoping some sticks.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, I am sure you can delude yourself into believing the robber wasn't a robber by crafting stories one crazier than the next. You will do that no matter what the evidence, that much is clear.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Parking and standing in the road is not being aggressive whether or not you are armed makes no difference.
> ...


What gunman video?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL

Shits the dumbfuck lying about Arbery intending to steal something with no evidence other than his own demented imagination.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL

The evidence shows he neither stole anything nor attempted to steal anything nor intended to steal anything.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Imagination? Can you not see the suspicious move in front of the apartment? Never seen anyone up to any good do those moves.

He was a robber, plain and simple. He wasn't there to become an architect contrary to your ridiculous claims.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


No, but you reveal more about yourself than I'm guessing you intended.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


That's not suspicious of robbery. He could have been looking for a no trespassing sign for all you know; which isn't very much, frankly.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> But as the jogger tried to put distance between him and the gunman the gunman circles around to the front of the truck and into the joggers path with a shotgun


Except, that’s fiction. Thanks for playing

now jury, here’s the video, you judge


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is so comically stupid that I don't know what to say.

Leftists are complete strangers to how normal life works.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > But as the jogger tried to put distance between him and the gunman the gunman circles around to the front of the truck and into the joggers path with a shotgun
> ...



Yeah he was trying his best to create distance.

This guy is so deluded, more and more shit coming out the ass. He is done.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Except, that’s fiction.



Playing is defining what is the fictitious. 



NotfooledbyW said:


> So the jogger alters his route to go around the truck on the right side in order to avoid the gunman with a shotgun standing on the left side of the truck.
> 
> But as the jogger tried to put distance between him and the gunman the gunman circles around to the front of the truck and into the joggers path with a shotgun.
> 
> The jury is asked to choose which of the two men was the aggressor in that one tries to avoid the other and the other circled to confront. And a shot was fired at the moment when the two men came together.



Why not tell us what you see as being fictitious In the above.


The jury will see the very same video that I am looking at.

Do you think the the defense attorneys will be like trump and mark up the video and draw a little stickMan with a shotgun standing harmlessly on the left side of the truck because that’s where you say shotgun man has been the whole time. And the jury will be sold on that


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Yeah he was trying his best to create distance.


The video shows a jogger running towards the truck. ....there is a man on the driver side of the truck standing there with a shotgun so the jogger veers to the right to go around the truck on the passenger side. That is trying to put distance between him and a man with a gun. So I don’t know what your point is other than you’re just being an idiot


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he was trying his best to create distance.
> ...



The part where he lunges at the guy is especially trying to put some distance between him and the shotgun. Don't forget that part.

Fucking leftists rewriting facts on a video. How deluded are you?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Except, that’s fiction.
> ...


As long as no one talks during viewing, they’ll see the real video. Man runs toward truck with man ahead with a gun, instead of stopping and wondering why the fk that guy in front has a gun and turn the open other way instead runs toward the gun. He then veers right to the passenger side and runs past the truck and instead of continuing his jog, he veers left to dance with the gun.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



There was no jog. There was an escape from a crime scene, after a quick rob.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The part where he lunges at the guy is especially trying to put some distance between him and the shotgun. Don't forget that part.


. 

I was referring to what happened behind the truck. 

That “lunge” happens in the left lane about ten feet past the front of truck. But it started as a continuous scuffle moving from right to left that started in the right lane in front of the truck when the first shot was fired and the jogger may have been wounded. 

So had the killer stayed in the left lane - keeping a safe distance - and not fired the shotgun at a passing jogger keeps going.

But no, the killer circled into the joggers path and the gun goes off.  

Why isn’t the killer Supposed to keep a safe distance from from a jogger who was not armed and demonstrated no danger to the public?

Is it white privilege - where black men have to run away and white boys with guns get to run at?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Especially if you just robbed a place


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The position that Arbery was lunging at the shotgun as self-defense is beyond absurd


Well, won't that be comforting to the two hillbillies charged with murder that their Trump U graduate lawyer on USMB already has gotten them off...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Exactly right........and the jury will have no problem at all agreeing with that....even  if it goes to trial....the grand jury may put an end  to this b.s.  caused by a dis-honest  media and lame politicians ......not  even to mention that today the lawyer for the McMichaels says there is much more to the  story than has been told but it will all come out in the trial....another  signal that state has a very weak  case....and when all the evidence comes in ....a even weaker case.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Stopping would have been too difficult.

However assaulting, no problem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> There was an escape from a crime scene, after a quick rob.


Oh yeah? What did he rob? Oh wait, you're just making shit up again.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > There was an escape from a crime scene, after a quick rob.
> ...



I am referring to the burglary, in common language that constitutes a rob.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> I am referring to the burglary, in common language that constitutes a rob.


In what we call "english" something is taken during a robbery, under threat of force. 

So, what did he take?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Very possible....by pulling on the barrel of  the gun if the white guy had his finger  on the trigger it could have easily caused the weapon to  discharge.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I am referring to the burglary, in common language that constitutes a rob.
> ...



Burglars are often referred to as robbers. Are you one?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Yes, this one was one of the sleekest unintentional suicides captured on a video. Leftists should watch it like one of those "things gone very wrong" videos.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Very possible....by pulling on the barrel of the gun if the white guy had his finger on the trigger it could have easily caused the weapon to discharge.


Except the idiot hillbilly already admitted he pulled the trigger. So, crackpot theory number 9,578 out the window..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Burglars are often referred to as robbers.


By people who don't know better. But since i just explained it to you, now you know better.

Trespassers are not referred to as burglars, either. Depending on the skin color, naturally.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Absolutely....and the state thinks they have a case....or do  they just want to put them on trial to curry favor with Negroes?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> or do they just want to put them on trial to curry favor with Negroes


Obviously this is the retarded ramblings of someone with racism issues. If they bring it to trial and the hillbillies get off, that will worsen the relationship with black people.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Burglars are often referred to as robbers.
> ...



Nah, unfortunately words are not defined literally in the common language we speak.

Robber, not jogger.

#IRobWithArbery


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Very possible....by pulling on the barrel of the gun if the white guy had his finger on the trigger it could have easily caused the weapon to discharge.
> ...



He fired twice after the first shot.  Not clear if  he was referring  to  all 3 shots.

Irregardless ...makes no  difference if he did pull the trigger on all 3 shots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> ah, unfortunately words are not defined literally in the common language we speak.


We don't appear to speak the same language. I speak English. You speak a language where the words are dependent on skin color. What should we call it? Hillbilly-ese?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Irregardless ...makes no difference if he did pull the trigger on all 3 shots.


Wont that be comforting to the fat racist hillbilly charged with murder. Want me to tell him for you?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > ah, unfortunately words are not defined literally in the common language we speak.
> ...



You may speak English, but you don't understand English.

Not surprised, you seem to live in the real world, but can not even identify a robber.


----------



## Godboy (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ill agree with you that there is currently no evidence that he was there to steal. I do find it odd that he had gone inside that house on 3 occasions.

As for attacking the guy, its dishonest to suggest he had no other option.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

It was not Arbery's first "jog".






Same pattern before... not stopping.

If he had shot someone I am sure the leftists here would be claiming it was self-defense.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The police report
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? The cops wanted to arrest the two. 









						Glynn County commissioners say DA blocked arrests after fatal shooting
					

Two Glynn County commissioners say District Attorney Jackie Johnson’s office refused to allow the Glynn County Police Department to make arrests immediately after the Feb. 23 shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery.




					www.ajc.com
				




So everyone is against you. Lawyers. Judges. Cops. They are all wrong and none of them understand the law as well as you. The law isn’t the real problem to you. It is that people do not think killing a black guy is justified no matter the circumstances.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I love this. In one reply you idiots swear there was no reason for AA to stop. He could have just jogged by. In the next couple pages he knew he was caught. The problem isn’t the law. The problem is that you idiots can’t make up your mind on the narrative you want to use. Primarily because you won’t read the information posted to learn all the details.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> It was not Arbery's first "jog".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a frekkin THUG! This is a massive injustice these two heroes are in jail right now


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are confused. There was plenty of reason for him to stop, namely the people repeatedly shouting stop.

But he didn't HAVE TO stop. If he had simply jogged by he would have not gotten shot. That being said the chase would have continued until his safe delivery behind bars.

Make sure to also read the above article showcasing that this is not the first time he ran from police.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The police report
> ...


Video is still the video


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Video is still the video


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



It was not the first time he ran from the police but definitely the last.  hehheh

Did anyone else the statement today by the McMichaels lawyer....brief just said there was a lot of inforfmation that has not been released yet.....but it will all come out during the trial.....obviously meaning that it will be beneficial to the defense.

I think at this point even if the judicial guys know  absoluteley for sure that the McMichaels are innocent they will still let it go to trial just to prove to the blacks that no injustice was down and that the state is not hiding anything....they want to let the whole mess air out in public so it can be relegated to the dustbin of history....and not have to worry about rioting negroes.

  Amen and amen ...so let it be done


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Godboy said:


> The first shot wasnt fired until after he was attacked. Watch the video. Its very obvious.



Below is a screenshot from your doctored fake video. The most obvious proof it is fake is the third shot. 








Godboy said:


> Watch the video. Listen to when the gun goes off. He definitely attacked the guy long before the first shot.




Try an undoctored video;









						Ahmaud Arbery shooting video: The gunshots
					

A legal expert tells USA TODAY that the moments missing from view are what both sides can use to "inject their own narrative" in Ahmaud Arbery's case.



					www.usatoday.com
				








MacTheKnife said:


> Yes.............watch the video and listen for the gunshot.....when you hear the gunshot immediately put the video on pause and you will see the locations of the the white guy and the black guy.



The real video shows the third shot when it really happened:








jc456 said:


> nope, the shot was fired after the running man grabbed the barrel. watch the video. why do you ignore watching the video? that's odd. no logic here for you.



See above. You are watching a fake video
where the shot that fatally killed Arbery is when the shotgun is fired into the ground. 

You are such stupid fakes.



MacTheKnife said:


> When you watch the video you can observe through the truck the black guy running across the front of the truck to attack....undeniable...proving he attacked before the first shot was fired.



You know you are lying because even in your fake video both men were in front of the truck not just Arbery. Thats because the white asshole attacked him first and was being knocked backwards to the left. 




jc456 said:


> nope, not bouncing, I'm on steady ground with one video with evidence of what happened. I have explained what is in the video and have asked repeatedly for fks like you to prove your points which to date hasn't been achieved. you got nothing, the video is all anyone needs.



Who made the fake video? 




jc456 said:


> the first shot is at 22 second mark, right as the running man grabs the barrel.



Hsve you seen a real video? 



Norman said:


> That video is fake video. In reality the first shot is fired just when Arbery touches the shotgun.


. What an idiot. The video you are watching has the third fatal third  shot being fired into the pavement.

Idiots All if you.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



His mistake was not running from police. It was running for the shotgun.


NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot wasnt fired until after he was attacked. Watch the video. Its very obvious.
> ...



It's an absolutely preposterous interpretation that the white man attacked first. Did you not see how the black man lunged at him?

Defending criminals again...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> It's an absolutely preposterous interpretation that the white man attacked first. Did you not see how the black man lunged at him?



All of you white extremist gun goons obtained a doctored video to do
PR for two murderers. 

The Gunman attacked by circling around to
The front of the truck to block an unarmed jogger from getting by him and his loaded shotgun. The combat started on the right side of the road with the Gunman moving to block his targets path

 And the jury wont be looking at an altered video to see when the first shot was fired. 

They won’t be watching a fake video that shows the third fatal shot being fired into the pavement. And Arbery was not wounded on his foot. 

It’s dirty people that would alter a video In order to spread hate by distorting the truth of what happened.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > It's an absolutely preposterous interpretation that the white man attacked first. Did you not see how the black man lunged at him?
> ...



I did not, in fact I initially corrected that video PAGES ago (why focus on it now - nobody knows).

The original footage shows the shot was fired when Arbery was in a touching distance to the gun. This is the very last moment a person with a gun can defend himself without risking the other person grabbing his gun. He timed his defense perfectly.

Further, it can't be ruled out that Arbery in fact pulled the gun and shot himself with it - the first shot hit his arm. 

He could have shot the person a lot sooner and still be safely within self defense territory.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...





Norman said:


> I did not, in fact I initially corrected that video PAGES ago (why focus on it now - nobody knows).




Glad to hear at least one white extremist gun groupie is capable of correcting their mistakes out of respect for facts.,

Congratulations.You are an exception to the rule.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> The original footage shows the shot was fired when Arbery was in a touching distance to the gun.



I think you need to be specific. Since the first shot is not visible to anyone unless we get to see what the elder gunman who couldn’t pass his police firearms training the past two years actually recorded, do you mean that Your  “touching distance” Is the final distance is between the perimeter circling and stalking Gunman moving aggressively toward the jogger which puts him in a position to cut him off and block his path?  That is important because there is no “touching distance’ in that scenario. There is only ‘collision’ between the two men which initiated the contact and subsequent combat.  

And is your “touching distance” calculated with the shotgun in a safety position over the shouider or pointed down?

Do you dislike being told that you respect facts and admit when you were wrong. 


Sorry if that offended you.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The original footage shows the shot was fired when Arbery was in a touching distance to the gun.
> ...



That's fucking ridiculous. If a felony suspect rushes at you you shoot.

Further, the evidence is consistent with Arbery grabbing the gun and pulling it towards him so that it goes off. Too early to shoot???

There is no aggressive moving of any kind. The man is standing his ground.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> and not have to worry about rioting negroes.



Of course the gunman’s lawyer will say future evidence will come out in the trial and it will clear her client. There is no way she can make Arbery armed and or dangerous to the public safety.  And that is her only recourse and argument to make. Arbery did not bring the murder weapon or intent to harm his eventual assailants to the crime scene. We know with certainty who did. 


your racist concern about “rioting negroes” is duly noted. Desperation is taking control over what little rational mind you have left.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > and not have to worry about rioting negroes.
> ...



How lovely... a total moron defending his little nugger dindnunothing again.

Once you start bringing up the facts, perhaps people will care. Emoting like a 13 year old girl is painful to watch from man's perspective. They brought the weapons to ARREST him, he may have had a gun.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> There is no aggressive moving of any kind. The man is standing his ground.



You do realize that you are an idiot when you say there  was no “moving” that can be defined as aggressive by the gunman.

The gunman was moving toward conflict and confrontation not away to avoid it. 

That is aggression toward an unarmed man jogging down the street and his weapon was fired in very close proximity to the unarmed man. 

How and why the gun is fired is immaterial at this point as to whether the gunman’s intent was to confront the jogger and use deadly force because he and he alone decided to put the loaded weapon in the one place in the entire universe where one of those three men or a child on a front lawn could be harmed by when fired. 

The gunman put it there. Had he stayed across that double yellow line and not moved aggressively to block the jogger’s passage he would have had a slim chance at a self defense claim, but he did not use self restraint. He attacked the jogger with a loaded shotgun and it was fired and possibly wounded his target.


----------



## Meathead (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no aggressive moving of any kind. The man is standing his ground.
> ...


No. Watch the video instead of weaving convoluted scenarios. The thug attacked McMichael. That much is clear.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No the racist are the ones who wanna see these 2 racist walk.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no aggressive moving of any kind. The man is standing his ground.
> ...



Well duh, he was trying to not lose sight of him.

There is nothing in his movement that suggest he was trying to attack the person. You are frankly put a complete moron if you can't see who the attacker is. Maybe change the skin colors if it then becomes clear to your race hustling eyes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot wasnt fired until after he was attacked. Watch the video. Its very obvious.
> ...


Keep your day job haha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Do you want the black guy to be able to attack the white guy take his gun shoot him. And we just have to submit and with a racist? lol


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> No. Watch the video instead of weaving convoluted scenarios. The thug attacked McMichael. That much is clear.



No, Norman  is in agreement with me that most of the white extremist gun nuts on this thread are failing to admit that the combat between the two men started in front of the truck when the first shot was fired..

the jogger did not run 12 feet to the left to attack a stationary man with a shotgun as you think it’s what you see.

the first shot goes off at this moment. The red arrow is the Gunman’s cap; the blue the jogger’s shirt. 





And this view shows the gunman retreating since he moved at five feet to the right when the combat started and when the first shot was fired.,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > No. Watch the video instead of weaving convoluted scenarios. The thug attacked McMichael. That much is clear.
> ...


Good! Who lets a man get close to his gun?


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > No. Watch the video instead of weaving convoluted scenarios. The thug attacked McMichael. That much is clear.
> ...



I did not realize that moving justifies an assault?

This is getting beyond moronic, you can CLEARLY SEE who attacks who on the tape. Don't bring in your complicated analyses when you can't even see a simple fact. The man had no REASON to attack the black person anyway.


----------



## Meathead (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > No. Watch the video instead of weaving convoluted scenarios. The thug attacked McMichael. That much is clear.
> ...


That's idiotic. Who lets any close to them if you want to shoot them with a rifle? That's not what rifle are for.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> I did not realize that moving justifies an assault?



Intentionally Moving toward conflict is aggression.

both men were moving prior to the initiation of combat. One had a loaded shotgun with an interest in stopping the other from getting past a certain point. The jogger has no weapon and is interested in jogging in the direction that he wanted to go. He had no intent to do anything to the nutjob with a shotgun except get by and go on with his life.

The nutjob blocked the jogger‘s path,

The nutjob ‘moved’ to a spot close enough to initiate confrontation and combat if the jogger did not obey a man holding a gun to his head to stop.

Either combat was started after, before or simultaneously when the gun went off.

The gunman initiated the combat no matter what. His movements were aggressive, stupid and deadly and that’s why he and his old man committed aggravated assault and murder.

it’s really an open shut case and the video makes it strong,


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I did not realize that moving justifies an assault?
> ...



Absolutely ridiculous interpretation. Again, we can see who attacks who in the video. No need to overcomplicate things and attempt to overturn the law to protect you feels.

Absurd...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> That's idiotic. Who lets any close to them if you want to shoot them with a rifle? That's not what rifle are for.



I never want to be associated with making a case that the gunmen in this case are not idiots. They are.

They risked going to prison by using lethal force to ‘arrest’ a man jogging whom the never saw commit a crime.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > That's idiotic. Who lets any close to them if you want to shoot them with a rifle? That's not what rifle are for.
> ...



They did not use lethal force to arrest a person.

The heroes used lethal force to stop an armed assault.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > That's idiotic. Who lets any close to them if you want to shoot them with a rifle? That's not what rifle are for.
> ...


Where do you see an arrest attempt? The retired police officer was in the back of the truck. They said stop , he’s on the phone with the cops


----------



## Meathead (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > That's idiotic. Who lets any close to them if you want to shoot them with a rifle? That's not what rifle are for.
> ...


Jogging, my ass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Where do you see an arrest attempt?



Thats what thats what they told police what they intended to do.

And that’s what they tried to do with the roadblock and ambush.

They fired the weapon stop jogger.

It’s a no-brainer


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Robbin sounds about right.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you see an arrest attempt?
> ...



They didn't fire the weapon to stop anyone. They fired the weapon when the jogger made his armed assault attempt.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot wasnt fired until after he was attacked. Watch the video. Its very obvious.
> ...


In your video, Arbery is attacking him before the first shot. He turned the corner and was charging at the guy, pushing him backwards.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no aggressive moving of any kind. The man is standing his ground.
> ...


Arbery ran right to the shotgun guy. He ran to him from a LONG distance away.  You arent presenting the facts as they are.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you see an arrest attempt?
> ...


Where do you see that? They said they saw from their yard the guy on surveillance breaking in to houses hauling ass down the street.  followed him ask him to stop then he was violently attacked. STOP MAKING UP LIES


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 15, 2020)

The defendant “did not attempt to restrain the victim; rather, he shot and killed him minutes after commanding him to halt,” stated the Georgia Supreme Court, affirming the conviction.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				






Jitss617 said:


> Where do you see an arrest attempt? The retired police officer was in the back of the truck. They said stop , he’s on the phone with the cops



you nailed it “They said stop”. with a demonstrated intent to use lethal force if necessary.

and the elderly fat gunman was using his phone to record the aggravated assault if you watch the video. 




In 2005, for instance, the state’s highest court examined the case of a convenience store owner convicted of murdering a man outside a storage room previously targeted by thieves. On the night in question, the owner and another customer heard voices outside the store and the sound of breaking plywood. Armed with a pistol, the owner yelled halt. After a few minutes of silence, he fired three times, striking the victim in the head on the other side of a plywood covering.​
The defendant “did not attempt to restrain the victim; rather, he shot and killed him minutes after commanding him to halt,” stated the Georgia Supreme Court, affirming the conviction. A judge in a concurring opinion noted there was “no evidence from which one can infer that the intruder intended to steal more than $500 worth of beer and thereby commit felony theft.”​




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The defendant “did not attempt to restrain the victim; rather, he shot and killed him minutes after commanding him to halt,” stated the Georgia Supreme Court, affirming the conviction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lied you claimed they said they wanted to arrest him. Why are you making fun of his physical characteristics? You democrats never learn .. you can’t make up facts, if this was court You would be held in contempt for lying continuously


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The defendant “did not attempt to restrain the victim; rather, he shot and killed him minutes after commanding him to halt,” stated the Georgia Supreme Court, affirming the conviction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowhere in that clip did they demonstrate they would use lethal force in detaining him.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 15, 2020)

This can't be a surprise to anyone. You can see on the video that neither McMicheal knows how to properly handle a weapon. Plus the fact that McMichael Sr. had mental issues. He never should have had a gun. Neither should his fat spawn.

Gregory McMichael, ex-police officer charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery, had service weapon suspended in 2019

"_Documents show that Gregory McMichael's law enforcement certification was suspended and his firearm was taken away in February 2019 due to repeatedly failing to take mandatory training, one year before the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery.

McMichael previously received a warning in 2014 after failing to finish mandatory firearms and use-of-force courses, and the documents show McMichael repeatedly failed to complete training over the course of several years.

He explained his deficient hours in an application where he asked for a training waiver. McMichael explained that he suffered a heart attack in 2006, and dealt with clinical depression for which he needed medical treatment.

In 2009, McMichael and his wife filed for bankruptcy "due to overwhelming medical bills from my surgeries as well as bills from my wife's cancer treatment," according to the waiver. McMichael also stated they were having issues with his daughter that year and that he suffered a second heart attack._


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> This can't be a surprise to anyone. You can see on the video that neither McMicheal knows how to properly handle a weapon. Plus the fact that McMichael Sr. had mental issues. He never should have had a gun. Neither should his fat spawn.
> 
> Gregory McMichael, ex-police officer charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery, had service weapon suspended in 2019
> 
> ...



Sure sign of a leftist that in your opinion they don't know how to handle guns because someone in the family had the misfortune of having cancer.

The guns were legal and perfectly handled. They are American heroes catching a criminal low-life.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You lied you claimed they said they wanted to arrest him.



You know what I like about you? It's so easy to crush your arguments.

George E. Barnhill, the second prosecutor who had the case, said they were acting under Georgia's citizen's arrest laws...


----------



## NotYourBody (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > This can't be a surprise to anyone. You can see on the video that neither McMicheal knows how to properly handle a weapon. Plus the fact that McMichael Sr. had mental issues. He never should have had a gun. Neither should his fat spawn.
> ...



On the video you can clearly see McMicheal Sr. fumbling his gun after Jr. lost control of his weapon.

Sr. doesn't know how to handle a gun because he didn't bother with training. Then he tried to use medical issues as an excuse. LOSER.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> How lovely... a total moron defending his little nugger dindnunothing again.



Man, you can't even spell a racial slur without fucking it up...



> They brought the weapons to ARREST him, he may have had a gun.



I've already covered why that possibility was ridiculously remote, at best. Furthermore, I explained why Gregory McMichael, a former law enforcement officer, should've known that it was a ridiculously remote possibility, too.

I don't believe for a second that Gregory McMichael believed Arbery was armed...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> But he didn't HAVE TO stop. If he had simply jogged by he would have not gotten shot. That being said the chase would have continued until his safe delivery behind bars.



If that's the case, and the chase would've continued until Arbery was behind bars, why did Travis McMichael stop the pickup and exit holding a shotgun?

Given your comment, Travis McMichael fucked up big time. By your own admission, had he stayed in the truck Arbery would've ended up behind bars and no one would've been killed.

But, because of an action taken by Travis McMichael, someone _was _killed.

Thank you for finally getting on board with rational though...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You lied you claimed they said they wanted to arrest him.
> ...


He said the police report said it was a citizen’s arrest,, it doesn’t. I’m glad they guy has an opinion


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > But he didn't HAVE TO stop. If he had simply jogged by he would have not gotten shot. That being said the chase would have continued until his safe delivery behind bars.
> ...



Because they felt it was a better idea to try stop him right there.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 336360



That is absolutely meaningless. It only contains the police officer's account of what he was told by a murder suspect...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Why?

According to you, there was a guaranteed result if they kept driving. But because of something Travis McMichael did, an unarmed man was killed. You've all but admitted that. Thank you. There may be hope for you yet...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 336360
> ...


Yes it’s the police report and I agree it’s missing a lot! Like the hammer, like did they talk to the home owner immediately, did they talk to witnesses.. all this will come out and you owe these hero’s an apology


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


*The video shows him standing there lol that’s against the law? *


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Liar. He robbed nothing.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


How do you know they are racists?


----------



## progressive hunter (May 15, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


he knows that because theyre white,,,
which of course makes him a racist,,,


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Good thing Arbery didn't do that.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He didnt steal anything, but it does appear that he wanted to. His reaction to multiple cars and people flagging him down indicates that he felt like he was guilty of something.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



No, it's not.

But, as Norman has now freely acknowledged, it was an action taken by Travis McMichael which directly led to Arbery's death...


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


His other choice was to hope they didn't shoot him.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



There is one thing and one thing only that is responsible for Arbery's death.

Charging at a shotgun.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I know plenty of white people who aren't racists. 

These two? Call it a hunch...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually, according to you, it was the actions of Travis McMichael which led to Arbery's death.

Don't go trying to change your story now...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Ohhh cool story lol


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Not all people are retards.

The above poster is, as are all the people that #RobWithArbery.


----------



## progressive hunter (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


a hunch based on a 20 second video,,,thats called ,,makin shit up,,,


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


what were the actions that did that?  explain what you saw in the video that Travis did anything.  I'm interested in where your brain cells are.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Good thing Arbery didn't do that.


How do you know?
[/QUOTE]

There's zero evidence to support that...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing Arbery didn't do that.
> ...



There's zero evidence to support that...
[/QUOTE]
You saw all the evidence? Wow pls share


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> If that's the case, and the chase would've continued until Arbery was behind bars, why did Travis McMichael stop the pickup and exit holding a shotgun?


he's allowed to?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Oooooohhhhhh.... not "retard"!

LOL!!

Listen up you cum gurglin' little shit eater, your pudgy little racist white boys are gonna' swing (euphemistically speaking, of course), and I will applaud the Great State of Georgia when they do...


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 336360
> ...


what else is he going to get?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You saw all the evidence? Wow pls share
[/QUOTE]

Is there evidence that shows he had committed a burglary just prior to being murdered?

No, there isn't.

There's also no evidence that you sell drugs to children. Should we go ahead and conclude that you do?


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


you know they're racist? how?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Is there evidence that shows he had committed a burglary just prior to being murdered?

No, there isn't.

There's also no evidence that you sell drugs to children. Should we go ahead and conclude that you do?
[/QUOTE]
Um yes he was running from the house he wasn’t supposed to be in.. you don’t do that if your innocent


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> But because of something Travis McMichael did, an unarmed man was killed. You've all but admitted that. Thank you. There may be hope for you yet...


Travis did what?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Arbery was attacking someone who was armed and threatening him. That's self-defense. McMichael forfeited his right of self defense by provoking Arbery to fend him off.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Since when do people get shot in cold blood in residential white neighborhoods? That isnt a thing.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


They were both charging at each other.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


No they werent. That is an absurd claim. If Travis was "charging", he wouldnt have been moved backwards by Arbery.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

QUOTE="Godboy, post: 24667745, member: 17047"]


Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


No they weren't. That is an absurd claim. If Travis was "charging", he wouldnt have been moved backwards by Arbery.
[/QUOTE]
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^EXACTLY^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, he didn't say it was in the police report. He said that's what they told police, which he did. You just can't stop lying.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Lol WHAT! Where did you see this hahaba


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Ridiculous alternative fact that his mind generated to protect the criminal.

And recall, while he was charging, he was ALSO pointing the gun at Arbery.

and let's not forget, Arbery was COERCED into running to the shotgun... damn these people.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It's on the friggin' video. Travis starts near the center of the left lane but ends up in front of the truck in the right lane.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Moving does not in any way indicate he was charging at the person. He was keeping the person on line of sight by walking slowly. Of course the charge came as a surprise.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Idiotic. He had nothing on him -- he had nothing to feel guilty about. There's nothing wrong with not stopping for yahoos trying to stop you.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You mean like Arbery was


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong, he was suspected for burglary. That's why they called 911.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Ridiculous alternative fact that his mind generated to protect the criminal.
> 
> And recall, while he was charging, he was ALSO pointing the gun at Arbery.
> 
> and let's not forget, Arbery was COERCED into running to the shotgun... damn these people.


it is amazing.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Moving does not in any way indicate he was charging at the person. He was keeping the person on line of sight by walking slowly. Of course the charge came as a surprise.


can't change the video.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Norman also admitted Travis was threatening Arbery; justification for Arbery to attack in self-defense.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, he threatened him by making him realize that he will be in prison for that burglary soon.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


If thst were true, they would have told the 911 operator he was burglarizing.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The hero was getting to that... but was charged by the robber.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOL

You prove again you're demented. Travis wasn't on the phone with 911.


----------



## Godboy (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That is clearly not true. Only Arbery is seen charging in the video. It isnt up for debate, its simply what happened.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Further, even if the hero DID charge at him in an attempt to detain him, that's legal although it didn't happen.

Armed Robbery waved his right to self defense when he burglarized.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


we know that isn't what's in the video.  facts suck for those haters of neighborhood rights.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The man with the Shotgun instigated the confrontation. It is why the man with the Shotgun was arrested for Aggravated Assault and Murder.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So nothing was stolen. No stolen property was found on him. The way it works in Georgia is this. You bet your life when you try Citizens Arrest. If you are wrong it is you who go to jail. Travis and Greg were wrong. They get to go to jail.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It happened. Apparently it is a thing.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



So Travis exited the truck in such a hurry he left the door open. He rushed around the door and then turned to cross in front of the truck in response to AA changing direction to pass on the passenger side. What do you call Travis’s actions? A leisurely stroll? He just happened to be headed that way anyway?


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I am sorry, you are not a conservative.

You are a moron. Absolute moron.

Would you like to see some cases where a black man actually raped and killed white joggers? What you are spreading is falsehood and lies. Absolute lies...

You charge at a shotgun after resisting arrest and let's see how well it works out for you.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Neighborhood Rights. Ok. Where can I find that in the law? It is not mentioned in the Constitution. I don’t believe it is in the Bible. I know it is not in Georgia Law. So where did you get this idea?


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Are you seeing something I’m not?  The video shows the guy running toward the guys with guns and trying to take the gun. I don’t know about you, but I tend to shy away from nuts with guns and I certainly don’t try to disarm them.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

If people want to see a true murder of a jogger, I may redirect you to





__





						Murder of Karina Vetrano - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




She should have had her black mask on apparently? Is that it according to the race theorists here?


"Was she still moving when you had your hands on her neck?"

True murder for the crime of jogging, not robbing.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


how did he instigate it?  please share with us.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



White Supremicists dragged a man to death behind a pick up truck. It does not mean all White Supremicists are murderers. A White guy bombed the Olympic Park in Atlanta. All white folks are not bombers. The actions of a few do not justify illegal actions against anyone else. The Constitution says that AA is entitled to the same rights and privileges as any other citizen. 


Now Conservatives normally base their beliefs on the Constitution. But you don’t care about the Constitution. They call gun owners legal. But when a gun owner uses that weapon illegally he is no longer a law abiding anything. 

To recap. The Glynn County Police on the scene said they wanted to arrest the McMichaels after getting their statement. But somehow it is not a matter of law but SJW or whatever. 

What really chaps your ass is not that they were arrested. It is that you know they will be going to Prison. It turns out that even in Georgia you can not murder a man of any color with absolute impunity. 

The Cops who taught the CWL course I took basically said that what the McMichaels did was exactly what we should never ever do. That was three years ago. But even then we were told we could not chase someone down. We could not stop them at gunpoint. We could expect jail if we did. The Cops told us that if we did not witness the crime we should not even think of Citizens Arrest. 

So for years, hell Decades we have known you can not do that. You will be charged with multiple crimes if you do.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Neighborhood Rights. Ok. Where can I find that in the law? It is not mentioned in the Constitution. I don’t believe it is in the Bible. I know it is not in Georgia Law. So where did you get this idea?











						National Neighborhood Watch | Crime prevention through neighborhood cohesiveness and collaboration
					






					www.nnw.org


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> If people want to see a true murder of a jogger, I may redirect you to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this guy is free and walking around having gotten off Scott free? No. He got sentenced to Life without Parole. So your point is that people who commit murder should go to Prison to pay for their crimes. I agree. So does the State of Georgia. Which is why the McMichaels were arrested. Glad to see you coming around to rational thought.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to see a true murder of a jogger, I may redirect you to
> ...


those who commit murder.  I agree.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


well first, you didn't see him exit the truck, so you have nothing.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to see a true murder of a jogger, I may redirect you to
> ...



You idiot, the media is trying to paint a picture of black people getting hunted on the streets, while exactly the opposite is happening - you are defending them.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Neighborhood Rights. Ok. Where can I find that in the law? It is not mentioned in the Constitution. I don’t believe it is in the Bible. I know it is not in Georgia Law. So where did you get this idea?
> ...



Neighborhood Watch. You call the cops. You talk to neighbors when you are leaving town. You do not form an armed posse to chase down anyone. 

In fact they have a statement about a shooting in Florida. It summary it says do not blame us. He was never one of us. We do not support or condone it. 









						USAonWatch | National Neighborhood Watch
					

USAonWatch® Statement on the Role of Neighborhood Watch Programs in Local Communities The USAonWatch®-Neighborhood Watch Program and National Sheriffs' Association (NSA), based on recent public media reports, is aware of an incident that occurred late last month, in a Sanford, Florida community...




					www.nnw.org
				




So that was a fail on two counts. It had nothing to do with neighborhood rights. And it does not encourage armed posse vigilante activity. Next?


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Yes, you can chase down criminals.

Next stupid question.

Please stop the leftist moral pandering, it sounds stupid and no one cares. We all know lie when you say you wouldn't want the heroes in your community go after the criminals. Catching criminals is, always was, and always will be a heroic act.


----------



## Marianne (May 15, 2020)

Gregory McMichael, ex-police officer charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery, had service weapon suspended in 2019
					

Gregory McMichael repeatedly failed to complete officer training.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I am posting the truth. And it is happening. 









						Video shows tense confrontation when local man blocked truck driver trying to make delivery
					

Many people have shared a video on social media showing a local delivery truck driver blocked during a tense confrontation for nearly 30 minutes in the Oklahoma City metro.




					www.koco.com
				




People need to understand they do not have the right to detain anyone. Nobody has the right to demand answers from anyone else. You are not police. You do not have the authority. You do not have the right.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No you can’t. Especially if they are not criminals. Which is why the McMichaels are in jail.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

gipper said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



How did he get from the driver's seat to the front of the truck?  Teleport?


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Walk?

Irrelevant, he probably thought the guy may continue sprinting and wanted to get nearer, and of course keep him on sight.

There is no way you can twist that movement into meaning he attacked Arbery.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



So he was armed and in pursuit?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You can't lie your way out of this, we have the video. It reveals Travis traveled about 6 feet or so from near the middle of the left lane, towards Arbery, to the front of the truck in the right lane. He is visibly seen in front of the truck on the drivers side when the first shot is fired.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



The prosecutor notes that it was a hot pursuit situation, and legally so.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



IRRELEVANT. Moving is not an assault. They had right to detain him.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


He did not commit a felony, which the law requires.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why are you arguing in circles? I am going to report you to the mods soon if you keep circling back to points that have already been dealt with.

THE LAW ALLOWS FOR CITIZEN ARREST BASED ON SUSPICION.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Arbery wasn’t resisting arrest. Shit, there weren't even any police in the area to arrest him.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


you said you never heard of it.  I presented it.  you're confused as usual.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Police report says they saw him reach in his pants like he had a weapon


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Amen


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He has been confused the entire time, but it does not stop him from seeing a white person and assuming guilt.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I believe the dude watching the property said the same thing Perez.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


they are all doing that.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Which is why Travis is gonna fry -- the guy he chased had not committed a felony.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



SUSPICION IS ENOUGH. WHICH PART DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND?

Further, there is no evidence he did not commit a felony.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> they are all doing that.


Norman we commented on the video posted what we saw.  Why is it we need to repeat that fifty times each?  The level of stupid from those fks is truly amazing.  Mods, can we please stop the nonsense with the repeats from everyone?  I'm tired of rehashing this thread.  time to close it.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > they are all doing that.
> ...



Agreed, the scenario has been now gone through too many times.

It's obvious that the people who defend Arbey are emoting, not reasoning. They may still disagree whether there was reasonable suspicion. Even if there wasn't this is at best an involuntary homicide only by one of the men. I believe there was easily enough suspicion, and it certainly does not harm their case that the person had committed what they suspected.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


It’s in the police report too. Why would you go out unarmed especially in GA.. it’s not NYC


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Unfortunately it looks like he committed suicide, via rap videos


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Going after Arbery with a loaded shotgun was a threat. You yourself even admitted Travis was threatening him to force Arbery to stop.

That threat is what provoked this altercation and it was that threat that gave Arbery the legal right to defend himself and it was that threat where Travis forfeited his right to self defense.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We have gone over this point already, if you don't stop arguing in circles you WILL be reported.

It doesn't matter if it was a threat, someone that is being arrested does not have a right to self defense when being detained. Not that it even was a threat, walking does not constitute a threat. Even pulling your car besides someone is not a threat per say, although can be threatening.

The media lied, your brains melted.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I'm repeating what I said because you repeated your lie. G'head, report that.

The law does not allow a citizens arrest on someone who did not commit a felony.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Not that day.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Do you believe them?


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are now reported, the law was posted here multiple times, it was explained to you multiple times.

It is legal to arrest someone based on SUSPICION. The end, enjoy your thread ban once the mods arrive.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Evidence he didn't commit a felony is not needed. They claimed they were entitled to make a citizens arrest. That requires their target to have committed a felony snd the onus to prove that fslls upon them.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Then stop lying. Everytime you repeat your lies, I will repeat you're spouting lies.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Well in Georgia it is assault when they are wrong. Citizens arrest is a bet your life move. If you are right you are a hero. If you are wrong you are the criminal. They were wrong.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The law on citizens arrests contradicts what you erroneously contend.  You should know this by now...are you  being intentionally obtuse...or just suffering from brain  fog  today?   The world wants to know.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



There has to be evidence that he committed a felony. Innocent until proven guilty. Perhaps you heard of that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Odd. Lawyers in Georgia. Cops in Georgia. Judges in Georgia. They all say what I have been. But they are all wrong and you are right. Please tell me you are not representing the McMichaels. I want them to get a competent defense.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He carried a loaded gun to school .....that is a felony.  He was placed on 5rys. probation for that which he violated by stealing......he shoud have been put in jail at that point but nothing was done....the prosecutor said that due to his mental health there was sympathy for him


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This is what the law says, you have just repeated the same stupid question AGAIN. Mods, BAN THE TROLL!

Faun's argumentation tactic in one picture


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 15, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You are delusional as in you are not operating with a full deck.  You are overwhelmed by bias which prevents you from recognizing the truth or being truthful...at best you are confused.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 15, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



So the case was considered and dismissed. So what? Shoplifting which is the crime he was accused of is a misdemeanor. Unless he stole more than $500 worth of stuff. Complain about his Probation Officer. Or learn about Georgia law that is instead of what you think it is.


----------

